# come on over girlies! 1ww or less!?!



## jelliebabie

hi girls! I am 7dpo and want all u other crazy symptom spotters to come and share what u have noticed! Ive got pain on the side of one of my boobs. Yip, one! Strange lol. When r u ladies testing? X


----------



## heatherj

Heyy well am 11dpo and heres few symptoms iv had


Bloating
Backache
Headaches
Sleeping Constantly
Going toilet more
Stabbing pains in side of boob
Cramps
Spotting for 2/3days

Hopefully going to test 2mro this 2ww is turning me insane haha


Good luck 2 u hope you get your bfp xxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

gööd luck to u heatherj! Your symptoms sound super promising! Let me knw hw u get on! Fxd for u x


----------



## Kellie Marie

:hi:

I'm currently 8DPO I have sore nipples (only to touch) a REALLY bad headache all day a little bit of cramping yesterday nothing really today and a few specks on blood last night which I'm guessing was implantation bleeding..:happydance:

Me being a crazy woman...Ive already done a HPT tonight but was negative :growlmad: Will probably test again at the weekend! I hope you get your :bfp: this month :hugs:xx


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh kelly m! Its sounding promising for u too babe! Gud luck! Let us knw how u get on with the testing! X


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hi!! I'm about 5/6 days from testing.

I'm super tired all the time
Spotting yesterday
Sore boobs
a headache a few days

really hope its my month! Fingers crossed for all of us! :dust:


----------



## Kellie Marie

jelliebabie said:


> ooh kelly m! Its sounding promising for u too babe! Gud luck! Let us knw how u get on with the testing! X

Thanks hun! Seeing the :bfn: kind of upset me but I guess its normal at 8DPO to get a :bfn: I thought there might of been atleast a slight faint line :cry: I really hope you get yours too and we all need to let eachother know our results because it would be nice to know :thumbup: good luck everyone!!:hugs:


----------



## GirlBlue

I'm in 1WW too. Just stabbing pains in my right boob, some cramps/twinges in lower abdominal area....still trying not to symptom spot tho...:thumbup:


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks kellie m! I hope so! Ive got a gud feeling for you tho girl! I forgot to add that my nipples are sore to touch too! Had a few stabbing pains in my right boob last night and its that one thats sore to touch now, why one boob though? Strange! Lol gl to all u girls! 
J


----------



## a_c

I'm due af next tue! It's my first cycle so I'm not expecting to be ridiculosly lucky & expect to be cd1 sometime end if next week. But I can dream...


----------



## heatherj

thanks girlies i reallly hoping this is my month am so excited yet so worried am could be left dissapointed 2ww is nearly there lol, any1 heard of pets becoming really clingy because they can sense u may be pregnant?? i was reading sumfin last nyt as my cat v anti social girl likes 2 do her own thing last few days she keeps sitting all over me she started sleeping on my shoulder at nite and wen am on sofa on laptop she plonks herself on me!! hmm think every1 in house has gne mad hahaxxxxx


----------



## Becky10

Hey girlies,

Good luck to you all. I'm 9DPO and having lots of symptoms. No sore boobs, but I didn't hav much of that with my other BFPs so not worried. Got a BFN on IC this morning, so will try not to test again until the weekend....yeah right!


----------



## bozzy

I'm 9dpo, AF due on the 19th. No real symptoms and this is my first month TTC so not holding out too much hope. I will probably test at the weekend, it will be my first time ever POAS!! FX'd for everyone!


----------



## LadyofRohan

I'm 12 DPO. I had cramps from 5-9 DPO and my nips are sore to the touch but other than that nothing major. On 7 DPO I had horrible stabbing cramps for about five minutes that went away so I have no idea what that means.

I tested on 11 DPO but got a :bfn:. I'm holding out until Saturday or Sunday now. Probably Sunday because AF is due on Saturday. However, I'm getting that achy feeling I usually get when AF is about to show up, so I'm not getting my hopes up. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey ac u never know! Fxd for you! And if af comes on tuesday that would be cd1 for you i think? I used to think cd 1 would be when af ends. Good luck to you x


----------



## tootles123

yep I'm in the 1ww - well could be 2 i guess as i have ireg cycles - so so annoying :(
I'll test on Fri or Sat. I'm going crazy being snowed in too - all i can do is think about it.

My main symptoms are based on things i don't normally have ...

Lots and lots of ewcm at 21st and 22nd day of my cycle - (tmi sorry..but i had to mop up quite a bit )
Having cramps on and off - nothing all day then get woken up by them early hours of the morning and then can't get back to sleep
No CM at all which is odd for me as I usually have this a week before I'm due
sickly feeling - esp in early hours with cramps - but i know this can be in the head so being careful about that one

And a while back did have a bright blue vein show up on my left breast

Then again, i keep thinking about how so much credit is given to placebo pills in medicine and think well...if i want it so bad, maybe my body is making all this happen and i'm not preggers at all - grrrr.


----------



## tas

hi ladies my af was due on sunday and so far she hasnt shown up!!! thank god I hope she stays away.

I havent tested yet though im too scared:wacko: . for last 6 or 7 days ive had a heavy bloated feeling and last week a lot of cm. ( sorry for tmi)not so much now though.

My lovely OH doesnt want to talk about it and tempt fate. I think Ill test friday if the:witch: stays away.

Is it normal to feel so nervous incase of:bfn:? do you ladies feel the same anxiety around testing?

Lets hope we all get our :bfp: good luck all!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Claire_Lou

Well I'm on 9DPO and so far I've had...


Cramps (during ovulation and then again 6-8DPO)
Bloated (to the point where if im wearing my jeans and sat down I have to undo them :blush:
Constant Hunger
Waking up randomly throughout the night (but able to get straight back to sleep)
Vivid dreams
Temperature rising
Sick this morning
Back ache
Left boob ache

I did a test yesterday (8DPO) which was BFN but I knew that was too soon anyway so not upset - I plan to test again on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## jelliebabie

its sounding very good for alot of u girlies! I too did a test today at eithe 6 or 8dpo, and of course bfn!? Am gonna test again on sunday! Af is due on monday. Fxd for u all!

And yes alot of us get nervous about testing. Seeing as your af is late, test test test! Gud luck xxx


----------



## Becky10

Claire_Lou said:


> Well I'm on 9DPO and so far I've had...
> 
> 
> Cramps (during ovulation and then again 6-8DPO)
> Bloated (to the point where if im wearing my jeans and sat down I have to undo them :blush:
> Constant Hunger
> Waking up randomly throughout the night (but able to get straight back to sleep)
> Vivid dreams
> Temperature rising
> Sick this morning
> Back ache
> Left boob ache
> 
> 
> I did a test yesterday (8DPO) which was BFN but I knew that was too soon anyway so not upset - I plan to test again on Saturday :happydance:

Apart from the 'sick this morning', but I never get sick, this could be a list of my symptoms...even the weird left boob aches and pains...hope it means something!


----------



## tas

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

lol!!! I nearly bought a test today. think I will friday then I,ll have the weekend to cry or hopefully celebrate!!!

xx



hoping for:bfp:


----------



## stargirl69

Each month if I look hard enough I can spot signs such as: Creamy cm, headache, boobache, nausea, bleeding gums, back ache, cramping bla bla bla but I always get af. I always get my hopes up but tell myself that if I was really pregnant the signs would be more obvious rather than me having to look for them, and be like ooooh that's a symptom!

I never learn though! So now I'm 7dpo and had a second temp rise today - here's hoping it stays high! I also hard a sharp stabbing pain today (in ovary region) - very sore for just a few seconds. Mild cramps since yesterday which feel more similar to ovulation pain than period cramps. Usual creamy cm and sore boobs. Again I don't feel pregnant. I HATE SYMPTOM SPOTTING ! WHY DOES IT ALWAYS GET ME!!!


----------



## tas

stargirl69 said:


> Each month if I look hard enough I can spot signs such as: Creamy cm, headache, boobache, nausea, bleeding gums, back ache, cramping bla bla bla but I always get af. I always get my hopes up but tell myself that if I was really pregnant the signs would be more obvious rather than me having to look for them, and be like ooooh that's a symptom!
> 
> I never learn though! So now I'm 7dpo and had a second temp rise today - here's hoping it stays high! I also hard a sharp stabbing pain today (in ovary region) - very sore for just a few seconds. Mild cramps since yesterday which feel more similar to ovulation pain than period cramps. Usual creamy cm and sore boobs. Again I don't feel pregnant. I HATE SYMPTOM SPOTTING ! WHY DOES IT ALWAYS GET ME!!!

This made me laugh as I do the same, but cant help it lol!!! I always think is this a symptom? when Im preggo I will know. But people dont looking at the bfp announcements I think everyone is pretty much the same.... I cant stop saying please please be pregnant af stay away!!!!! lol xx


----------



## heatherj

well i caved in and jst did a test at bfn starting to think its not going to happen now but then agen dnt give up till af appears!! any1 done the asda pg tests at got nedative thenfew days later got positive dnt no how reliable these ones are????!!xx


----------



## MissRamejkis

I am indeed in the same position and not expecting AF til 19th at the earliest or 23rd at the latest, this is my first cycle off BCP so I'm unsure ! 

I had LOADS of symptoms from a few days DPO , almost all you could think of except for a change or pain in boobs... & STUPIDLY took 3 tests way too early just 'cause It was driving me mad. After a few days away from BnB I'm in a much better state and can almost accept that my AF may come and it won't be the end of the world :]


Still really really hope I get my BFP this month, but if not, there's always valentines BD'ing ;]


Hope you're all good. X


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hey Jelliebabie and all you other ladies :hi:

Well today is 9DPO I went to bed last night about...2am and didnt wake up until 6.15*pm* (GMT) Dont ask me how I slept so long Because I couldnt tell ya! :dohh:

Now that i'm awake I have this little pain in my tummy...the only way I can describe it is...behind my belly button (it feels like) theres pieces of string hanging from inside my tummy and its like someone is tugging at a few random ones.....I know I sound CRAZY but thats what it feels like.

My Nippolatte's are still a little sore.... (worse than yeserday) but other than that I feel fine! Good luck ladies I will keep you posted if I experience anything else...I am actually starting to think I'm out this month because of the *3* :bfn: yesterday but I know it was really early!!

Good luck...I hope we all get our :bfp: xxxxxxx:dust:xxxxxxx


----------



## Hobnob

heatherj said:


> Heyy well am 11dpo and heres few symptoms iv had
> 
> 
> *Bloating*
> *Backache*
> *Headaches*
> Sleeping Constantly
> Going toilet more
> Stabbing pains in side of boob
> *Cramps*
> Spotting for 2/3days
> 
> Hopefully going to test 2mro this 2ww is turning me insane haha
> 
> Good luck 2 u hope you get your bfp xxxxx




Kellie Marie said:


> :hi:
> 
> I'm currently 8DPO *I have sore nipples (only to touch) a REALLY bad headache all day a little bit of cramping *yesterday nothing really today and a few specks on blood last night which I'm guessing was implantation bleeding..:happydance:
> 
> Me being a crazy woman...Ive already done a HPT tonight but was negative :growlmad: Will probably test again at the weekend! I hope you get your :bfp: this month :hugs:xx

I've had similar symptoms to you two ladies too, its hard not to think everything is a symptom though isn't it ?



Kellie Marie said:


> Hey Jelliebabie and all you other ladies :hi:
> 
> Well today is 9DPO I went to bed last night about...2am and didnt wake up until 6.15*pm* (GMT) Dont ask me how I slept so long Because I couldnt tell ya! :dohh:
> 
> *Now that i'm awake I have this little pain in my tummy...the only way I can describe it is...behind my belly button (it feels like) theres pieces of string hanging from inside my tummy and its like someone is tugging at a few random ones.....I know I sound CRAZY but thats what it feels like.
> *
> My Nippolatte's are still a little sore.... (worse than yeserday) but other than that I feel fine! Good luck ladies I will keep you posted if I experience anything else...I am actually starting to think I'm out this month because of the *3* :bfn: yesterday but I know it was really early!!
> 
> Good luck...I hope we all get our :bfp: xxxxxxx:dust:xxxxxxx

You know what, my tummy feels a bit like this too!


----------



## shareema

I am at 8 dpo, 
have the cramps on and off, boobs are tender but could be af. The twinges are getting stronger to the point I almost feel surprised by their intensity. I never had that before. As for nausea, only once at 5 or 6 dpo and very slightly. I feel bloated, creamy cm with a big load today. No other symptoms, not tired, no vivid dreams, not bitchy lol etc...
Not getting my hopes up but I wish BFP to all of us


----------



## jelliebabie

omg kellie marie! I put my money on u being preggers! Gettin exitd for u babe! And heather j, give it to friday then test with first pee of the day. There is still plenty of hope x


----------



## ms.conception

well, AF is due to arrive tomorrow morning for me lol (she's always there when I wake up for some reason)...so lets hope she stays away...I keep telling myself that I'm crazy and that she is coming..but I don't have the usual day before your period cramps and bloating and crankiness....but my bbs are sore like they usually are b4 she arrives...but the only thing that makes me have a glimmer of hope..yesterday mornin i was at work cutting a clients hair...and i started getting that sick feeling! I finished her cut..but when I was done I was in the bathroom gettin sicky.. :( I hope its not a stomach bug...


----------



## Kellie Marie

jelliebabie said:


> omg kellie marie! I put my money on u being preggers! Gettin exitd for u babe! And heather j, give it to friday then test with first pee of the day. There is still plenty of hope x

I hope your right Jelliebabie and if your are I will actually hunt you down and name my child after you because of all the good luck you have given me haha :thumbup: HOWEVER......I feel like I'm out this month.....LOTS OF CREAMY CM though (maybe tmi) :dohh:

Good luck everyone not long left now until we hopefully see that :bfp: :happydance::happydance: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ms.conception

:wohoo:this is so confusing...now i'm getting tingling and cramping.. oh well I guess i just have to wait and see what tmr brings...

P.S good luck to you Kelly Marie...sounds promising:whohoo:

:dust:


----------



## Kellie Marie

ms.conception said:


> :wohoo:this is so confusing...now i'm getting tingling and cramping.. oh well I guess i just have to wait and see what tmr brings...
> 
> P.S good luck to you Kelly Marie...sounds promising:whohoo:
> 
> :dust:

Thank you Ms conception! I really hope you get your :bfp: too. I really hope :witch: isnt there when you wake up :thumbup: Your symptoms sound good too......sickness - BIG SIGN!! My fingers are crossed for you hun :happydance::happydance: :happydance:xxx


----------



## Kellie Marie

i'm back AGAIN!! :dohh: Haha...

Ok well today is 10DPO and I feel sick...I mean I have those sicky burps (sorry if TMI) and its giving me heartburn! Also....My teeth hurt...for some really odd reason i wanted crisps for breakfast :loopy: I know! Well anyway as I was biting into my beef monster munch my top teeth on either sides of my mouth hurt and I literraly couldnt chew my food. It only hurts when my bottom teeth touch my top teeth if that makes sense?! :shrug: I have left it now for an hour or 2 thinking I am imaging it but nope....its still here :cry:

4 more days....I dont think i can take the wait any longer!! Any new symptoms ladies? xxxx


----------



## ms.conception

She wasn't here this morning!!! :witch::AF::witch::AF:
Kellie those seem like some pretty strong symptoms, I read something about womens teeth hurting, are you going to test today? hope you get your :BFP: 
:woohoo:


----------



## Kellie Marie

YAY!! When are you due to test?? I hope you get a :bfp:!!! 

Erm well I really want to test but because its only 10DPO it might be a little early?! I might get one later and do one with FMU tomorrow or get a double pack and do one tonight and one tomorrow hehe! I will defo let you know! xxx


----------



## ms.conception

:test:


lol well, actually, I kind of went a little POAS happy this month, it's my first month TTC and I bought a bunch of tests...and I kept using them :( they were all BFN, but I also tested like, way way before the early test window...I didn't really read the instructions lol. So now I'm trying to hold off as long as possible and see just how late AF is going to be. 10dpo?...I guess I'd be at 
14DPO...they say some women don't get a positive reading until the week after your period is missed...I'm anxious to test...lol I guess I'll have to go to a different drug store....they are starting to look at me strange...and hopefully they restocked..I think I bought them out of FRER's last week...my poor hubby...lol 
I'm cheering for you Kellie, now I'm more excited about you getting a BFP then meee :) :)


----------



## Kellie Marie

ms.conception said:


> :test:
> 
> 
> lol well, actually, I kind of went a little POAS happy this month, it's my first month TTC and I bought a bunch of tests...and I kept using them :( they were all BFN, *but I also tested like, way way before the early test window...I didn't really read the instructions *lol. So now I'm trying to hold off as long as possible and see just how late AF is going to be. 10dpo?...I guess I'd be at
> 14DPO...they say some women don't get a positive reading until the week after your period is missed...I'm anxious to test...lol I guess I'll have to go to a different drug store....*they are starting to look at me strange...and hopefully they restocked..I think I bought them out of FRER's last week...my poor hubby...lol * I'm cheering for you Kellie, now I'm more excited about you getting a BFP then meee :) :)

I am actually crying with laughter :rofl:!!!!!!! You are a funny lady :haha:

14DPO!!!!!!! What are you waiting for.....those test (from a different drug store) are calling you!! I have also bought 5 HPT's and used them all up by 8DPO :dohh::dohh::dohh: HEHE!

Yeah I will ask OH to bring some home after work......I want to test now....see what you have done :haha: xxx


----------



## Kellie Marie

* "and I bought a bunch of tests...and I kept using them"* so this has me rolling around too. I shouldnt laugh but that has really made me smile!! x


----------



## Becky10

My back is still killing me and I feel really strange today. Really hungry, tired and a bit bloated...I might test with FMU tomorrow as I got a positive result with my DD at 11DPO!

Good Luck ladies...hope the witch is stuck in the snow!


----------



## Kellie Marie

sounds good Becky10.....I will be joining you in the morning (if OH remembers HPT's this afternoon) Good luck fingers crossed fo you hun ! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> YAY!! When are you due to test?? I hope you get a :bfp:!!!
> 
> Erm well I really want to test but because its only 10DPO it might be a little early?! I might get one later and do one with FMU tomorrow or get a double pack and do one tonight and one tomorrow hehe! I will defo let you know! xxx

Hi Kellie, I just came into this thread. You are 10dpo too! My nipples are hurting so bad. My breasts started to hurt. Yesterday and the day before I have been tired. Last night I had some pain down in the uterus area.:shrug:
Oh and the other night I had a major mood swing. :growlmad::haha:

:flower:

Goood luck.


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> YAY!! When are you due to test?? I hope you get a :bfp:!!!
> 
> Erm well I really want to test but because its only 10DPO it might be a little early?! I might get one later and do one with FMU tomorrow or get a double pack and do one tonight and one tomorrow hehe! I will defo let you know! xxx
> 
> Hi Kellie, I just came into this thread. You are 10dpo too! My nipples are hurting so bad. My breasts started to hurt. Yesterday and the day before I have been tired. Last night I had some pain down in the uterus area.:shrug:
> Oh and the other night I had a major mood swing. :growlmad::haha:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Goood luck.Click to expand...

:hi: shaerichelle!!

WOW your symptoms sound good :thumbup: sounds like what I'm having...infact I think I been symptom spottng a little too much during this 2WW ive had every symptom under the sun haha!! The worse is the headache and achey legs.....I don't know why I have achey legs...its been for the last 3 nights :shrug: haha!!

Are you going to be testing this evening or will you wait a little longer? I want to wait but I REALLY want to test....this 2WW has been the longest one EVER!! I'm going crazy and OH cant take it any longer :dohh:

Good luck hun let me know your results :dust: xxx


----------



## loopyloo23

Hello!

Can I join? I'm 10DPO too and planning on testing tomorrow morning. I've had crampy twinges all day today. I've also had sore boobs, but had that since OV and used to have it whilst on BC too, so don't think that's a sign. Looking forward to hearing the results of all the tests tomorrow!!

L
:dust:


----------



## Kellie Marie

Wahoo everyones Nippolattes are hurting haha....Wheres Jelliebabie gone today?? HMM....I wonder if she got ger BFP?!!!!


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hey Loopyloo23 WOW 10DPO too this is crazy....didn't realise we all OV'd on the same day hehe! Have you got any other symptoms hun? My fingers are crossed for you!! I hope you get your :bfp: Let us know your results in the morning I'll be stalking you ;) LOADS of :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## beanni #1

Hello ladies, can I join too :wave:

I'm 11DPO and plan on testing tomorrow with FMU. I did promise I would stop wasting tests and not POAS until at least 14 DPO but I can't handle it anymore. I really hope I don't get a :BFN: but in a way at least i'll know.

Not really had many symptoms a few tingles in my (.)(.) but nothing I would describe as painful or even uncomfortable, and that's about it :-(


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie, 
I am testing tomorrow with fmu. I got some opk in the mail the other day and since I know I finally ovulated I decided to test them out. So I took it and it became positive. I said okay I guess these are faulty like the internet cheapie HPT I got. So I went on the internet.. Apparently OPK can test HCG.. weird. So yes I must test tomorrow.

Yes the nippolettas hurt bad. and heartburn galore yesterday and today. ugh.


----------



## jelliebabie

lol at kellie m! Youd better hope you dont have a boy or hes gonna get picked on at school having my name! Lmao! 
And where have i been today? Well, got up at 9.30 and went back to sleep at 11 and never got up till half 3! Oooh hoping its a symptom of pg and not just being a lazy biatch! Lol. Oh, and ur symptoms are getting even better by the day. Xx


----------



## tabbicles

I want to join in!!!! I'm on day 32 of my cycle tommorow (last months was 32 days but the month before was 31! My 2ww ends tommorow. Been bloated for the last 2 weeks with on off cramps (though have the crampy feeling like af may come). Tingly boobs all month and misshapen boobs (nipples look swollen when they arent cold!!) Weirdest thing is that I saw a medium yesterday who asked me if I was pregant without me saying anything?!?!Dont want to get my hopes up too much......... i have tested every day this week with IC all negative, have one FRER in my drawer so dont want to waste it. Should I wait till tommorow am or just do it tonight!?!


----------



## beanni #1

Tabbicles I would advise waiting for FMU to use the FRER. They are not cheap after all. If you are dying to POAS then use an OPK if you have any at home. A few ladies on here seem to have got a + on them before their :BFP: on a HPT.

Good luck.


----------



## tabbicles

Thank you for that,:thumbup: I will definately wait till the morning which is what I thought I should do with my 'like golddust' frer!! :haha:, maybe i'll keep busy with the rubbish IC if I cant wait!! NO opk's i'm afraid.
Good luck everybody!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

yes tabbicles fmu girl, for a more accurate result! Good luck. A phsycic also askd me if i was preggers last month which is hw i found this site, looking for symptoms! I hadnt been trying so wasnt but hoping so this month. She said she cud see me holding a baby and i was so happy, is what she said. She said nothing wrong with me n hubby and id been ntnp for 11yrs so hoping shes right. What she said has made me find this site and learn all about ov ttc ect. Maybe ive been bding at the wrong time! I hope our predictions come true! Xx


----------



## tabbicles

I so hope so!! She actually told me I was pregnant and asked if I was trying I said a 'bit' she answered that with well if your not then it will definately be in the next 6 months but i would be surprised if you're not. Dont normally take too much niotice of these things but have had symptoms and other stuff she said was so accurate!
Feel like I'm about to come on though now......:growlmad: still hoping that is me thinking about it so much and producing cramps!!


----------



## ms.conception

Kellie Marie said:


> * "and I bought a bunch of tests...and I kept using them"* so this has me rolling around too. I shouldnt laugh but that has really made me smile!! x

lol, what can I say...I was anxious.. glad i'm not the only one...
here's the problem with me and tests...lol I live an hour from civilization lol, seriously. Like, the closest walmart to me is over an hour...and last week, i drove..an hour...and bought 3 more tests...and used them all within 2 days...I used 2 in one day...because i dropped on in the toliet and I came to the conclusion that the blue toliet water most likely rendered it useless. this is how insane I am. I almost did the drive again today..and my hubby was like..your not. lol wait until the weekend, when we are going into the city.

I have this WEIRD tingling in my belly....!


I can't wait for you to test Kellie Marie


----------



## Eskimobabys

hope y'all get your BFPs! im 9 DPO today! yay!!!!!!!!!! :) 5 days to go and it soooooooo HARD!!!!


----------



## ms.conception

Oh Eskimo I know... if anyone had of ever told me how hard the 2ww really is I would have never believed them...i honestly am stating to feel like a mad woman! lol but in a good way... when are you going to test?


----------



## Eskimobabys

the 19th! my TTC buddies are making me WAIT! i think i'm gonna die! i am a MAD WOMEN! lol


----------



## Kellie Marie

Jelliebabie Haha you make me laugh so much.........Oh yeah It was you that commented on my "looking for a TTC buddy" Well count yourself lucky my friend I'm your new TTC partner :D!!!! Hahaha!! 

Ooo what other symptoms have your got?? xx


----------



## Kellie Marie

ms.conception said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> * "and I bought a bunch of tests...and I kept using them"* so this has me rolling around too. I shouldnt laugh but that has really made me smile!! x
> 
> lol, what can I say...I was anxious.. glad i'm not the only one...
> here's the problem with me and tests...lol I live an hour from civilization lol, seriously. Like, the closest walmart to me is over an hour...and last week, i drove..an hour...and bought 3 more tests...and used them all within 2 days...I used 2 in one day...because i dropped on in the toliet and I came to the conclusion that the blue toliet water most likely rendered it useless. this is how insane I am. I almost did the drive again today..and my hubby was like..your not. lol wait until the weekend, when we are going into the city.
> 
> I have this WEIRD tingling in my belly....!
> 
> 
> I can't wait for you to test Kellie MarieClick to expand...


Haha I cant wait either Im going nuts!!!! OH should be here by now!!! I think I need a lie down because I'm sneezing and its making me want to through up :(!! Haha I can't believe you 
*dropped on in the toliet and I came to the conclusion that the blue toliet water most likely rendered it useless* haha you are so funny :haha::haha: xx I cant wait for you to go into town!!:happydance: xx


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> Kellie,
> I am testing tomorrow with fmu. I got some opk in the mail the other day and since I know I finally ovulated I decided to test them out. So I took it and it became positive. I said okay I guess these are faulty like the internet cheapie HPT I got. So I went on the internet.. Apparently OPK can test HCG.. weird. So yes I must test tomorrow.
> 
> Yes the nippolettas hurt bad. and heartburn galore yesterday and today. ugh.


WAIT WAIT WAIT.........did you test with OPK like.....today? and got a positive? :shock::shock::shock::shock: WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR :test: we are all dying over here waiting for someone to!! 

Please please please I;m bouncing off the walls here haha :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Got room for Me?? lol I'm new on the site too. I'm 8 dpo praying :witch: don't arrive on the 20th... I need a buddy too... :) I've had tons of symtoms as well... You name it I've had it...

Also my pyshic told me I was going to be PG now or within 6 months... and I'm having ALOT of symptoms..

Good Luck to all Ladies.... :dust:


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Got room for Me?? lol I'm 8dpo praying :witch: don't arrive on the 20th... I need a buddy too... :) I've had tons of symtoms as well... You name it I've had it...
> Also my pyshic told me I was going to be PG now and 6 months... and I'm having ALOT of symptoms..
> 
> Good Luck to all Ladies.... :dust:

Oh you sooo sound like me with all the symptoms haha....Ive been lying in bed and the smallest little switch i feel i automatically clam up and examine it HAHA god us women can be abit crazy sometimes haha! WOW whats with all the psychics ladies this is great!! I'm looking to get in touch with one for a reading I hope she gives me great news like you have got!!! I hope you get your :bfp: hun :dust: :dust: :dust: xxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you... I hope so too.... I've been lazy too, just awaiting each symptom... its crazy... I know... I hope we all have great news!! come on BFP!! :dust:


----------



## ms.conception

hey hopin&prayin, glad you've joined :) 

I ended up taking off work today... and I'm home in bed confused... I'm feeling really sick...like i keep getting that cold water dripping out of your back teeth feeling....but I'm also having these weird little pricky or tingly feelings in my belly..not like AF at all....


UM Kellie did you say your hubby came home with tests??? Get to the pottie missy! and pee on that stick!!!...and then come back promptly and tell us what it said.. lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sorry your not feeling good, hopefully this too shall pass... Its weird, I've had the funny tingling feelings too.... I pray its a good thing... lol Its common to have issues with your teeth, I read that in a pregnancy book.... When are you going to take your test?


----------



## Kellie Marie

ms.conception said:


> hey hopin&prayin, glad you've joined :)
> 
> I ended up taking off work today... and I'm home in bed confused... I'm feeling really sick...like i keep getting that cold water dripping out of your back teeth feeling....but I'm also having these weird little pricky or tingly feelings in my belly..not like AF at all....
> 
> 
> UM Kellie did you say your hubby came home with tests??? Get to the pottie missy! and pee on that stick!!!...and then come back promptly and tell us what it said.. lol

ok ok give me 10 minutes!!!! :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

This is SOOOOOO Exciting.... baby :dust: to ya Kellie marie... get that BFP!!


----------



## ms.conception

..talk to us Kellie...:telephone::telephone::telephone: if you get a ;bfp: I will do the hour drive for another peestick lol


----------



## Kellie Marie

I dont have to pee yet!! I need it to bulid up becuase other it will be a waste plus ladies dont forget I'm only 10DPO so it needs to be concentrated!! dont worry I will do it before 11pm and there will be a pic of my results even if bfn lol!! xxxx

Oh ps I just had to brush my teeth because I have a horried taste in my mouth and my gums are throbbing and theres loads of blood YUK!! XX


----------



## ms.conception

lol ok ok. we'll be patient...lol....should I do the drive,...or do you think I should just wait..i donno what to do.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kellie Marie said:


> I dont have to pee yet!! I need it to bulid up becuase other it will be a waste plus ladies dont forget I'm only 10DPO so it needs to be concentrated!! dont worry I will do it before 11pm and there will be a pic of my results even if bfn lol!! xxxx
> 
> Oh ps I just had to brush my teeth because I have a horried taste in my mouth and my gums are throbbing and theres loads of blood YUK!! XX

Your pregnant!! 2 of the signs right there.... Get a peein gurl... lol

Don't make us wait that long.... Wow this is going to be a long night.... haha Get those BFP!! Ladies


----------



## Eskimobabys

Kellie Marie said:


> I dont have to pee yet!! I need it to bulid up becuase other it will be a waste plus ladies dont forget I'm only 10DPO so it needs to be concentrated!! dont worry I will do it before 11pm and there will be a pic of my results even if bfn lol!! xxxx
> 
> Oh ps I just had to brush my teeth because ****I have a horried taste in my mouth and my gums are throbbing and theres loads of blood YUK!! ****XX

your totally gonna get a BFP!!!!! u make me wanna pee on a stick!!! i...MUST...BE...STROOOOOOONG!!! lol dont get sad if its a BFN bc your only 10dpo!


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Kellie,
> I am testing tomorrow with fmu. I got some opk in the mail the other day and since I know I finally ovulated I decided to test them out. So I took it and it became positive. I said okay I guess these are faulty like the internet cheapie HPT I got. So I went on the internet.. Apparently OPK can test HCG.. weird. So yes I must test tomorrow.
> 
> Yes the nippolettas hurt bad. and heartburn galore yesterday and today. ugh.
> 
> 
> WAIT WAIT WAIT.........did you test with OPK like.....today? and got a positive? :shock::shock::shock::shock: WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR :test: we are all dying over here waiting for someone to!!
> 
> Please please please I;m bouncing off the walls here haha :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xxxClick to expand...

Yes like today:happydance: and its as dark as can be!:thumbup: lol
I am bouncing too. I guess that OPK can detect HCG. I thought 10 dpo would be to soon, but maybe not.. :yipee:

have you been temping?


----------



## shaerichelle

I cant hold it that long or else I would have tested lol


----------



## Kellie Marie

Ms conception YES do the drive and we can both do it together!! haha OH only bought cheapie so Im not sure if I can use it so early??? 

I have added a pic of HPT he brought home what do you think??



Can I use this so early?? x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Woooohoooo Yay.. Shaerichelle You got a BFP!! Congratulations... SO excited for you!! 

Take the Test Kellie Marie!! Lets get 3 BFP!! baby :dust: to ya... Let us know


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Kellie,
> I am testing tomorrow with fmu. I got some opk in the mail the other day and since I know I finally ovulated I decided to test them out. So I took it and it became positive. I said okay I guess these are faulty like the internet cheapie HPT I got. So I went on the internet.. Apparently OPK can test HCG.. weird. So yes I must test tomorrow.
> 
> Yes the nippolettas hurt bad. and heartburn galore yesterday and today. ugh.
> 
> 
> WAIT WAIT WAIT.........did you test with OPK like.....today? and got a positive? :shock::shock::shock::shock: WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR :test: we are all dying over here waiting for someone to!!
> 
> Please please please I;m bouncing off the walls here haha :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes like today:happydance: and its as dark as can be!:thumbup: lol
> I am bouncing too. I guess that OPK can detect HCG. I thought 10 dpo would be to soon, but maybe not.. :yipee:
> 
> have you been temping?Click to expand...

Got and get a test woman!!! HAHA we can ALL test tonight LOL!!!! Please Im scared to be the first one :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh yeah girl... ms. conception do the drive and take the test.... Hurry.. This is going to be a long night... I can't wait to find out from you all.. 
Dang, I wish I could take mine today... got a few more days to see if AF rears her ugly head... :( Good Luck girl baby :dust:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Kellie Marie said:


> Ms conception YES do the drive and we can both do it together!! haha OH only bought cheapie so Im not sure if I can use it so early???
> 
> I have added a pic of HPT he brought home what do you think??
> 
> View attachment 56900
> 
> 
> Can I use this so early?? x

i think so!:thumbup:


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle you got a BFP?! today?! Could post a photo! plz im 10DPO tomorrow and i wanna see how your 10DPO test looks like!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Woooohoooo Yay.. Shaerichelle You got a BFP!! Congratulations... SO excited for you!!
> 
> Take the Test Kellie Marie!! Lets get 3 BFP!! baby :dust: to ya... Let us know

no positive opk this am lol :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle you got a BFP?! today?! Could post a photo! plz im 10DPO tomorrow and i wanna see how your 10DPO test looks like!

positive opk..lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

ooooo ooops sorry y'all are so excited its confusing!


----------



## Kellie Marie

OO so your ovulating today?? YAY!! Go get :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: LOL I hope the little :spermy: creates a bubba for you tonight :winkwink: :haha: xxxxxx :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> Got and get a test woman!!! HAHA we can ALL test tonight LOL!!!! Please Im scared to be the first one :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: x

lol you crack me up.:haha::haha::haha::haha:
I only test with fmu. I am scared too. I dont want a negative:nope::cry:
Plus hubby and I have date night tonight.

Answer is supposed to be made by the same as first response early result.

OMG I am so sick of gagging after I eat! :growlmad:


----------



## Kellie Marie

:-k:-k:-k:-k Its been an hour and I dont need to pee yet??? I didnt realise it before but I'm NOT using the :loo: frequently so I cant be Pregnant :cry:

I'm still going to check though just to be sure.....I will feel like I let you ladies down if its a :bfn: :cry::cry: x


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> OO so your ovulating today?? YAY!! Go get :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: LOL I hope the little :spermy: creates a bubba for you tonight :winkwink: :haha: xxxxxx :dust: xxxxxx

Nope I am not ovulating lol. I did 10 days ago. That is why I wondered why I got a postive OPK. But I guess the OPK can detect HCG. I just dont know how sensitive it is to the HCG. Weird... for me.. See my temping chart below:):happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sorry, I got all caught up in the excitement around here... lol I'm Confused! lol So your pregnant?


----------



## Eskimobabys

yay ur gagging thats good! lmao! sorry but it is!


----------



## stargirl69

Anyone else getting ovulation type cramping? I've been cramping on and off for 2 days - 8dpo today. It's not as bad as period type cramping more like ovulation cramping?


----------



## shaerichelle

stargirl69 said:


> Anyone else getting ovulation type cramping? I've been cramping on and off for 2 days - 8dpo today. It's not as bad as period type cramping more like ovulation cramping?

light cramping and pains...


----------



## Eskimobabys

nope im not feeling any sims :( except im napping which is new!


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> OO so your ovulating today?? YAY!! Go get :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: LOL I hope the little :spermy: creates a bubba for you tonight :winkwink: :haha: xxxxxx :dust: xxxxxx
> 
> Nope I am not ovulating lol. I did 10 days ago. That is why I wondered why I got a postive OPK. But I guess the OPK can detect HCG. I just dont know how sensitive it is to the HCG. Weird... for me.. See my temping chart below:):happydance:Click to expand...

so you can test for pregnancy now?? if it detects HCG what are you waiting for!!! LOL I'm scared but we can reveal our answer together!! YAY to gagging.........Hold tight I feel a pee coming on :happydance: x


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> yay ur gagging thats good! lmao! sorry but it is!

yes and no! 

I wish it would stop..somewhat. I barfed once with my son before a BFP. in 2002. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> OO so your ovulating today?? YAY!! Go get :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: LOL I hope the little :spermy: creates a bubba for you tonight :winkwink: :haha: xxxxxx :dust: xxxxxx
> 
> Nope I am not ovulating lol. I did 10 days ago. That is why I wondered why I got a postive OPK. But I guess the OPK can detect HCG. I just dont know how sensitive it is to the HCG. Weird... for me.. See my temping chart below:):happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> so you can test for pregnancy now?? if it detects HCG what are you waiting for!!! LOL I'm scared but we csn reveal out answer together!! YAY to gagging.........Hold tight I feel a pee coming on :happydance: xClick to expand...

Oh I cant wait..:happydance::happydance::happydance: I wanna know. I plan on it tomorrow. 7 30 am lol


----------



## ms.conception

:juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

LOL - I think I'll wait another day or so...if I leave now it'll be dark and i'll be driving..ohh..i Don't know what to do lol... shaerichelle can you get your hands on a real test to confirm?? how many of us are waiting to test ne ways lol this is exciting...:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Sorry, I got all caught up in the excitement around here... lol I'm Confused! lol So your pregnant?

lol.. yes possibly because OPK can detect HCG..

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/opk-as-hpt.shtml


----------



## stargirl69

I overlayed my ff chart with yours shaerichelle and it looks quite similar - same basic pattern (ish!) . I'm only 8 dpo though. Let us know how you get on - fingers crossed for you and everyone else here!

xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got all caught up in the excitement around here... lol I'm Confused! lol So your pregnant?
> 
> lol.. yes possibly because OPK can detect HCG..
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/articles/opk-as-hpt.shtmlClick to expand...

Woohooooo :happydance::happydance: Congrats!!! 2 more BFP to go....:winkwink:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

ms.conception said:


> :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> LOL - I think I'll wait another day or so...if I leave now it'll be dark and i'll be driving..ohh..i Don't know what to do lol... shaerichelle can you get your hands on a real test to confirm?? how many of us are waiting to test ne ways lol this is exciting...:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Wow girl you have more patience than I do thats for sure.... Keep us informed... Good Luck and baby dust to ya :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

i wish i had to pee..i have an OPK lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

stargirl69 said:


> Anyone else getting ovulation type cramping? I've been cramping on and off for 2 days - 8dpo today. It's not as bad as period type cramping more like ovulation cramping?

Oh yeah and thats me too bigtime.. I got so exhausted yesterday at 7pm I ended up going to bed and sleeping All night... Had some leg cramps too


----------



## ms.conception

lol I dont know if i'd call it patience....i am way tempted to go..but i'm just thinking I'll jinx myself if I leave now and drive an hour to buy a test...and i'll get back and AF will arrive...and then i'll cry lol...but maybe i'll do the drive ne ways...it's only an hour..right?


----------



## stargirl69

That's the only sign I'm having really. I also have sore(ish) heavy(ish) boobs which I'm not sure how early that normally starts before af but I've had yesterday and today. I'm not tired or sick :-(


----------



## ms.conception

Ladies, honstly what would you do...it's 4pm..and hour an hour away from the pee on a stick store...would u do the drive..or wait until tomorrow to see if AF arrives? lol i am freaking out


----------



## ms.conception

but i certainly do feel pukey!


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> but i certainly do feel pukey!

Id wait for fmu. The highest hcg is then!:flower::winkwink:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ms. Conception its your call... I'd be biting my fingernails on the wait... I dunno.... 
Lots of Baby dust.... Hang in there girl... If it was me... I'd go get the test, I'd buy 2 though... lol

Go get it and do it with your FMU.... definately.... Good Luck


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> i wish i had to pee..i have an OPK lol

I just talked to a friend
she said all her pregnancies she used OPK and it was positive and she used HPT and it was positive. But I dont want to get to excited.:happydance::happydance:

So use an OPK lol


----------



## blondie449

so im pretty sure i ov'd sometime last week around 4th-8th, the hubby and i made sure to BD:sex:everyday since the 1st of this month(i just wanted to make sure lol:haha:). i know its only been a few days but when do you think the earliest i could test? i hope this is the month![-o&lt; i started prenatal vitamins, and we stopped using lube (i never knew it could decrease your chances of getting preggo!:dohh:)
the only thing is now i have a cold like no other! hope that doesnt throw things off!and i dont really have any symptoms othier then last few night having super vivid dreams.

thanks girls! to all:dust:!!! and:bfp::bfp: !!!!


----------



## ms.conception

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Ms. Conception its your call... I'd be biting my fingernails on the wait... I dunno....
> Lots of Baby dust.... Hang in there girl... If it was me... I'd go get the test, I'd buy 2 though... lol
> 
> Go get it and do it with your FMU.... definately.... Good Luck


I am kicking myself now for wasting all of my tests.....hmmm I guess if i went and got it I could do it tomorrow morning....lol I almost just terrified to find out now......hmmm...my hubby is going to think I'm nuts if I do the drive to get a test...maybe i can convince him to go "visit" friends of ours in the city tonite...hmmmm


----------



## shaerichelle

blondie449 said:


> so im pretty sure i ov'd sometime last week around 4th-8th, the hubby and i made sure to BD:sex:everyday since the 1st of this month(i just wanted to make sure lol:haha:). i know its only been a few days but when do you think the earliest i could test? i hope this is the month![-o&lt; i started prenatal vitamins, and we stopped using lube (i never knew it could decrease your chances of getting preggo!:dohh:)
> the only thing is now i have a cold like no other! hope that doesnt throw things off!and i dont really have any symptoms othier then last few night having super vivid dreams.
> 
> thanks girls! to all:dust:!!! and:bfp::bfp: !!!!

alot of gals so they get a cold during early pregnancy. I ovulated the 4th lol. I am testing tomorrow. Vivid dreams are good:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ms. Conception Do what you gotta do... Take it first thing in the morning.... Good Luck.... Let us know


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> blondie449 said:
> 
> 
> so im pretty sure i ov'd sometime last week around 4th-8th, the hubby and i made sure to BD:sex:everyday since the 1st of this month(i just wanted to make sure lol:haha:). i know its only been a few days but when do you think the earliest i could test? i hope this is the month![-o&lt; i started prenatal vitamins, and we stopped using lube (i never knew it could decrease your chances of getting preggo!:dohh:)
> the only thing is now i have a cold like no other! hope that doesnt throw things off!and i dont really have any symptoms othier then last few night having super vivid dreams.
> 
> thanks girls! to all:dust:!!! and:bfp::bfp: !!!!
> 
> alot of gals so they get a cold during early pregnancy. I ovulated the 4th lol. I am testing tomorrow. Vivid dreams are good:)Click to expand...


Yes vivid dreams are really good... I got a cold too a few days ago.... hmmm
Good Luck and Baby Dust to ya :)

I have 2 more days to wait before I can test!!... dang it.... haha


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Ms. Conception its your call... I'd be biting my fingernails on the wait... I dunno....
> Lots of Baby dust.... Hang in there girl... If it was me... I'd go get the test, I'd buy 2 though... lol
> 
> Go get it and do it with your FMU.... definately.... Good Luck
> 
> 
> I am kicking myself now for wasting all of my tests.....hmmm I guess if i went and got it I could do it tomorrow morning....lol I almost just terrified to find out now......hmmm...my hubby is going to think I'm nuts if I do the drive to get a test...maybe i can convince him to go "visit" friends of ours in the city tonite...hmmmmClick to expand...

Yes.. he can pickup the test for the am.. Visit his friends and you can have some time alone..lol I love when my hubby gives me time alone... we are together 24/7


----------



## ms.conception

K I will, I hope all of you guys get your:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I'm gonna do the drive....

I so hope it's worth it!!!

Baby dust to all of you sweet ladies!!! thanks for making the wait so much easier and exciting...even if we all don't get our BFP this month...atleast we know we have each other to get thru the anxiety and stress of waitign..and have a few laughs along the way.......

all the best..and 2 tons of :dust: for everyone :)


----------



## Kellie Marie

OK well I managed to sqeeze a pee and here are my results.......(i'l upload pics)


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> K I will, I hope all of you guys get your:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I'm gonna do the drive....
> 
> I so hope it's worth it!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all of you sweet ladies!!! thanks for making the wait so much easier and exciting...even if we all don't get our BFP this month...atleast we know we have each other to get thru the anxiety and stress of waitign..and have a few laughs along the way.......
> 
> all the best..and 2 tons of :dust: for everyone :)

Get a few tests dear lol!


----------



## shaerichelle

kellie marie said:


> ok well i managed to sqeeze a pee and here are my results.......(i'l upload pics)

hurry up!!!!

edit: Faster!


----------



## Kellie Marie

I think its a :bfn: :cry::cry::cry:





:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

*I AM ONLY 10DPO THOUGH THERE IS STILL HOPE RIGHT???*


----------



## stargirl69

It looks to me like a 2nd very faint line or is that a shadow?


----------



## Eskimobabys

HOLY BALLS! that LOOKS like the beginning of a BFP CRAZY LADY! YES THERES STILL HOPE!


----------



## shaerichelle

Its BFP lady! I see a second line


----------



## Kellie Marie

what really?????????????????? ANY TWEAKERS IN THE HOUSE???


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill invert it.
well I just did. It shows a second line but not the same color as control line
but there is two lines.. lady you need FMU!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Same here... a faint line is a good sign... 

Take another one tomorrow morning... double whammy.... Woohoo


----------



## Becky10

Looks like two lines to me to....BFP!


----------



## shaerichelle

even my hubby says he sees it!


----------



## Kellie Marie

:wohoo:NO WAY!!!!!! IT CAN'T BE!!!!!!!!!!! I'm jumping around the room here!!!!! i had to sqeeze that pee out just to do the test!!! I'm so scared that its not though my fingers and toes are crossed!!!! ahhhhh x :wohoo:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> what really?????????????????? ANY TWEAKERS IN THE HOUSE???

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2739/4274276155_eeaf6371c3_o.jpg

Can u see it? this is the best I could do..


----------



## Eskimobabys

i posted it on here hope thats okay :) https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.cfm?testID=5359&voted=Yes


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie, you make me wanna poas now. I will not give into the temptation! lol


----------



## Kellie Marie

Yeah thats fine Im so EXCITED!!!!!!!!! I just showed OH and he was like "er yeah I guess there's abit of a line" I was like arent you even a bit excited he said "no not until its bold" ARGH MEN!!! haha thanks ladies :) xxx


----------



## Becky10

Oh my god I'm getting all wrapped up in all the poas that I wanna run to the loo right now..I have so many different brands of tests all just waiting...but I said after BFN 9DPO I would wait the recommended 48hours and use FMU 11DPO tomorrow....I'm finding it so hard.


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> Yeah thats fine Im so EXCITED!!!!!!!!! I just showed OH and he was like "er yeah I guess there's abit of a line" I was like arent you even a bit excited he said "no not until its bold" ARGH MEN!!! haha thanks ladies :) xxx

yes my hubby said there is barely a line but its there! ARGH MEN is right

I am so happy for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## ms.conception

OMG KELLIE I KNEW IT!!!!! there is DEFO a line!!!! your PREGGERS!! say it out loud...make it real lol..needless to say i didn't leave yet,..but I might now..


----------



## shaerichelle

Becky10 said:


> Oh my god I'm getting all wrapped up in all the poas that I wanna run to the loo right now..I have so many different brands of tests all just waiting...but I said after BFN 9DPO I would wait the recommended 48hours and use FMU 11DPO tomorrow....I'm finding it so hard.

Im doing FMU tomorrow:)


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> Yeah thats fine Im so EXCITED!!!!!!!!! I just showed OH and he was like "er yeah I guess there's abit of a line" I was like arent you even a bit excited he said "no not until its bold" ARGH MEN!!! haha thanks ladies :) xxx
> 
> yes my hubby said there is barely a line but its there! ARGH MEN is right
> 
> I am so happy for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::hugs::flower::flower:Click to expand...

aww thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!! I really hope you ALL get your :bfp: now too! I'm gunna head over to "pregnancy test gallery just to see what everyone thinks" Thanks again girlies......I will still be here until Its confirmed though and I want to watch u all get your bfp in the next few days!!! AHHHH :cloud9::cloud9: xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

your faint BFP made me wanna POAS stick so i took a OPK it was positive! is that good? im 9DPO!


----------



## ms.conception

I would say it's a good sign hun!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes Yes. 

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/opk-as-hpt.shtml


----------



## Eskimobabys

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY im so happy this is do or die month for me! i have to go back to WTT if im not preggo bc my DH will be going out to sea :(


----------



## Kellie Marie

ms.conception said:


> OMG KELLIE I KNEW IT!!!!! there is DEFO a line!!!! your PREGGERS!! say it out loud...make it real lol..needless to say i didn't leave yet,..but I might now..

:haha::haha: aww thank you hunny im still in shock though :shrug::shrug: its so exciting will do another one tomorrow or next day just to be sure and will confirm with digital!!! I hope you get yours now!!! xxxx


----------



## Kellie Marie

Eskimobabys said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY im so happy this is do or die month for me! i have to go back to WTT if im not preggo bc my DH will be going out to sea :(

Oh wow yay hun!!! wouldnt it be amazing if we all got BFP from this thread haha!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:cloud9:


----------



## Eskimobabys

thats what im hoping for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Symptom Spotting is my specialty.. This month is really sending me on a loop though..

Sore nips turned to sore bb's/underarms?
Nips are "spreading" .. growing bigger.
had tugging/sharp twinges in tummy at 6dpo
In the morning, My sense of smell is insane.
Sleeping alot.. more than I'm awake probably.
Spilled everything today.. made a mess (clumsy) and got VERY emotional.. It could be from my crazy few days but I'm most certainly using it as a symptom.
Basically just feel like crying alot.. =\ 
I hate chicken noodle soup, and I wanted to eat it for 4 days in a row.. how weird is that..


----------



## Eskimobabys

1st off your eyes are breathtakingly beautiful totally jealous! and your sims so great! good luck! keep us updated!


----------



## heatherj

jst been catching up on the thread this is soooo exciting congrats 2 u girlies how crazys that 2 positives off a opk may get 1 myself 2moro iv been having loads symptoms i jst feel pregnant have spent so much money on tests its unreal but am jst get bfn!! this 2ww has sent me loopy!!!xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

we're all LOOPY!


----------



## brillbride

hey girls --good luck to you all---im in the same boat as u all---!!xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

welcome!


----------



## ms.conception

lol LOOPY is RIGHT :)


----------



## ms.conception

BellaBlu said:


> Symptom Spotting is my specialty.. This month is really sending me on a loop though..
> 
> Sore nips turned to sore bb's/underarms?
> Nips are "spreading" .. growing bigger.
> had tugging/sharp twinges in tummy at 6dpo
> In the morning, My sense of smell is insane.
> Sleeping alot.. more than I'm awake probably.
> Spilled everything today.. made a mess (clumsy) and got VERY emotional.. It could be from my crazy few days but I'm most certainly using it as a symptom.
> Basically just feel like crying alot.. =\
> I hate chicken noodle soup, and I wanted to eat it for 4 days in a row.. how weird is that..

You symptoms sound like someone might have a lil bambino on bored....when are you due to test???


----------



## jelliebabie

omg! I go away for a few hours and all u crazy ladies have added another 10pages to this thread, not to mention 3 bfps!!! Kellie m! I told u so! And i knw ur babies name before u do! Lmao. There goes my new ttc buddie! wudnt it be so good if we could be bump buddies am so happy for u. U2 eskimo. I think its ur month too hun! This thread is getting so exciting! I just did an opk. Bfn. Lol. I am either 7 or 9 dpo so still a chance i hope! Gud luck to all u ladies x


----------



## heatherj

hehehe :wacko: 

just wondered wat u ladies think as iv been testing with fmu and getting bfns am i still in with chance!! am around 11dpo i think :dohh:

i ov 1st/2nd Jan so bd 29th,31st and 1st since iv had...

Cramps on and off
Twinges
Spotting around 7dpo - 9dpo
Headaches
Reali bad Backache
Gassy
Tired literally sleeping 12hrs + and having naps in day!
having sore feet and legs after being on my feet for no longer than 1hr!
Bloating, belly is rounder at sides


i jst dont know!! af is due sunday:shrug:

gd luck 2 you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kellie Marie

jelliebabie said:


> omg! I go away for a few hours and all u crazy ladies have added another 10pages to this thread, not to mention 3 bfps!!! Kellie m! I told u so! And i knw ur babies name before u do! Lmao. There goes my new ttc buddie! wudnt it be so good if we could be bump buddies am so happy for u. U2 eskimo. I think its ur month too hun! This thread is getting so exciting! I just did an opk. Bfn. Lol. I am either 7 or 9 dpo so still a chance i hope! Gud luck to all u ladies x

I know hun :cry: hurry up so you can be my bumb buddy haha!! Oh yeah My child will be named after you.....and I havent got a clue what your name is but he/she will be named after you :rofl:!!!! I really really hope you come join me in first tri ASAP!!! I'm not moving over until confirmation from the doc!! Awww I dont want to leave you lovely ladies!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Eskimobabys

thanks jelliebabie! i hope its all our months!


----------



## jelliebabie

yip, make sure u keep plenty of room for us over in 1st trimester as were all gonna be joining u very soon! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed lol xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimo, when are you testing with a HPT? I got some FRER. FMU here I come.

Good night. I am exhausted!


----------



## Eskimobabys

sunday! cuz i'll be 12DPO


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> sunday! cuz i'll be 12DPO

lol, Im doing it tomorrow. I will be 11 dpo. If its negative then again after af should be here. After that positive OPK I cant wait..lol:sleep:


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol its hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awe ur tried!lol thats good! :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hang in there Ladies... I'm crossing my fingers, toes and everything for You all & Me...
Lets get that BFP!!! No :witch:


----------



## stargirl69

I think I'm out again for this month :-( My chart is following it's usual pattern. There was no implantation bleeding or dip. I don't feel pregnant. I know I've had cramps and sore boobs but that's happened in other cycles for me and still got af. I know it's not over until af shows but I'm pretty sure this isn't my month.

GOod luck everyone. This seems like quite a lucky thread!

xx


----------



## beanni #1

Wow so many BFP congratulations to you all.
I did a superdrug HPT wit FMU and BFN :-( as posted earlier I didn't have any symptoms but then don't usually before af
any way and some women got their BFP without anything right?
Feeling a tad down at the moment but still very happy for the rest of you ladies.
I think I'll try temping next cycle and if still no BFP I'm gonna quit charting etc and just try NTNP


----------



## loopyloo23

Well ladies what a marathon of posts you were on last night!! It's looking really good for all of you!

But for me it was a :bfn: this morning with fmu. I'm 11DPO, so hoping I'm not out of the running yet, so will be testing again soon, haven't decided whether to test daily or every other day or what... I don't know when to expect af as this is my first cycle.

I'm a bit disappointed, but I know it's silly really it's early days for me. Oh and I dreamt last night that I got my af.

Looking good for you all can't wait to hear more results!!

:dust: to you all!

L


----------



## bozzy

I'm also 11 DPO and tested this morning, :bfn: I won't test again unless AF doesn't show - due 19th. Bit disappointed though this is our first month ttc (though more NTNP) so need to be patient!!


----------



## Becky10

Hey girls, sorry for the BFNs and congrats to any BFPs I've missed.

I'm 11DPO and tested this morning with FMU (was negative last night).

Used a FRER and Clearblue digi and both were :bfp:!

:happydance: Still being cautious as I've suffered a Chemical before.

Hope there are more BFPs to come on this thread!


----------



## loopyloo23

WOW! Becky sooooo pleased for you!! Gives me some hope that if a test one day can be neg and another the next day be pos, I may still be in with a chance. Hope this one is a sticky bean for you, wishing you all the best! Got any pics?

L


----------



## beanni #1

Wow congratulations Becky10. this does seem to be a super lukcy group. As the :witch: hasn't arrived yet maybe there is still a chance.

FX crossed for all still awaiting their :bfp:


----------



## ms.conception

OMJ, so many BFP's since last nite LOL... my thoughts are with ALL of you, whether you got a BFN or BFP this month! I hope everyone in this group stays in touch!!


p.s the witch hasn't shown up....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

BFN this am. 11 dpo. positive OPK but not as dark as yesterday. really upset. temp high again


----------



## LadyofRohan

Holy Moley! That's great, Becky10! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girlies! Congrats becky! Wow another bfp! I testd today at either 8 or 10dpo and bfn! So hold on girls there is still loads a hope for everyone in the same boat as me! Im not testing again till sunday again now anyone wanna join me? X


----------



## Eskimobabys

gotta BFN but im still early so im not to sad hang in there jellie we'll get our BFPS!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







10DPO HPT 013resize.jpg
File size: 94 KB
Views: 23


----------



## jelliebabie

thats the spirit eskimo! We will get there babe! X


----------



## Eskimobabys

Becky10 said:


> Hey girls, sorry for the BFNs and congrats to any BFPs I've missed.
> 
> I'm 11DPO and tested this morning with FMU (was negative last night).
> 
> Used a FRER and Clearblue digi and both were :bfp:!
> 
> :happydance: Still being cautious as I've suffered a Chemical before.
> 
> Hope there are more BFPs to come on this thread!

congrats!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimo. I am wondering if OPK detect a very little amount of HCG


----------



## Becky10

:hugs:


Eskimobabys said:


> gotta BFN but im still early so im not to sad hang in there jellie we'll get our BFPS!:hugs:

I tested last night at 10DPO and there wasn't even a hint of a line, so you never know!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow time to catch up... Congratulations becky10 and others I may have missed... Sorry to hear about the BFN's hang in there girls, this thread has been a lucky one...
I'm not sure myself... still having mild cramps here and there I'm just feeling blah today... I have to wait till the 20th to see if AF rears her ugly head... Just unsure :(

Ms. Conception TAKE A TEST ALREADY... haha
Eskimobabys sorry to hear of a BFN... Try again in the morning :dust: 

Hang in there ladies... I know its so hard to be patient when you want something really bad... trust me I know... I just wish the OH would actually be here with me.. I'm praying for a BFP!! I really want this sooo bad...

Good Luck and Baby Dust to all.... :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Becky-Congrats.


----------



## shaerichelle

This site is awesome. Sometimes OPKs are positive and light when you arent preggo.

https://www.peeonastick.com/


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hey ladies! Congrats Becky10 I told you your symptoms sounded good :happydance::happydance: well done...any pics?

Sorry to hear about the BFN's Jelliebabie and eskimobabys I'm praying you get here with me this sunday :cry::cry::cry:

(and anyone else that got a BFN sorry if I missed you out)

I have just woke up (went to bed at 12am its now 3.41pm GMT) ALL I want to do is :sleep::sleep::sleep:

but I cant! I havent done another test yet because I'm scared too I added a ticker to the end of my name but im scared ive jinxed things! But I've always wanted one. 

I dont really have any symptoms yet as ive only just woke but I will let you ladies know if I do :happydance:

Keep us all updated!!!! xxxx:hugs:


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--i only briefly nipped in yesterday to say a quick hi---but so many of you are so so like me so I just had to post....I am just like
*Heather, loopylou, bozzy and shaerichelle....*

tested today FMU using FRER 11dpo and i think its a BFN--a line came up for about the first 10mins---very very faint---then practically disappeared--the same happened me yesterday morning as well....Im assuming that a true positive will stay on the test for 48hrs like it says...anyway im a bit annoyed as really wanted this to be my month----

was also at a psychic in Nov--who said i was pregnant now---my af came so I was thinking maybe he was a month out....
however still no AF so cant be out yet!!! not due to sunday/monday but!!

best of luck to u all..xxx


----------



## tas

hi ladies I finally did atest this morning first thing I got a very faint bfp!!!! but surely it should be darker. I was due af sunday but only have a short lp so I would be about 15 days po. I usd a first response too!!! what do you recon???? xxxx


----------



## Kellie Marie

tas said:


> hi ladies I finally did atest this morning first thing I got a very faint bfp!!!! but surely it should be darker. I was due af sunday but only have a short lp so I would be about 15 days po. I usd a first response too!!! what do you recon???? xxxx

WOW have you got any pics you could post?? CONGRATS A LINES A LINE!!:happydance::happydance: X


----------



## tas

hi! its really faint line though!! do you really think its a deffo :bfp: why isnt it darker?? I was positive it was this morning now im worried its not.

:hug:

and huge congratulations to all you lovely ladies on your:bfp: xxx


----------



## BABYCAREY

tas said:


> hi! its really faint line though!! do you really think its a deffo :bfp: why isnt it darker?? I was positive it was this morning now im worried its not.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> and huge congratulations to all you lovely ladies on your:bfp: xxx

Hello!!
Sorry to snoop!!
But wanted to tell you that it may be a faint line because of the pregnancy hormone needed to register on test,the later you test the stronger the hormone i.e darked line.
Thats what happened me with Ben in 2008,i tested 2days before witch(because im v v impatient)lmao,and it was faint but def there!!
So went to doc that mon and she confirmed the pregnancy,so i guess what im trying to say is dont give hope!!
Good luck xx


----------



## bozzy

Huge congrats to those that got their BFP's today!! All that BD'ing over New Year obviously did the trick :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hobnob

Hi all am due AF on Tues.

Had cramps since about 7 or 8dpo
headaches on and off
a sore bloated tummy
massively sore boobs, and the veins seem much more prominent, a colleague thinks my boobs have grown!
sore nipples and I think they're larger too
a trapped wind sort of feeling
forgetfulness!

Tell me I'm dreaming all these symptoms up, someone please!


----------



## hitchinite

I had the cramping on 8dpo then it passed. I am hoping there is some nesting going on!
Im due on 21st
Happy symptom spotting and tons of :dust: to you!!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bcef7


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hobnob said:


> Hi all am due AF on Tues.
> 
> Had cramps since about 7 or 8dpo
> headaches on and off
> a sore bloated tummy
> massively sore boobs, and the veins seem much more prominent, a colleague thinks my boobs have grown!
> sore nipples and I think they're larger too
> a trapped wind sort of feeling
> forgetfulness!
> 
> Tell me I'm dreaming all these symptoms up, someone please!

Wahooo they sound like my symptoms I had implantion bleeding on 7DPO!! And yes my Nunga nungas have grown I noticed that from like 5DPO!! I tested last night at 10dpo and got a faint BFP!! Fingers crossed for you hun! keep us posted xx


----------



## Kellie Marie

hitchinite said:


> I had the cramping on 8dpo then it passed. I am hoping there is some nesting going on!
> Im due on 21st
> Happy symptom spotting and tons of :dust: to you!!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bcef7

Good luck girlie I hope you see that :bfp: when you test! let as all know the outcome My fingers and toes are crossed for you :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OMG OMG... My BOOBIES HURT... Woot Woot and there huge... Come on BFP!


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hopin&Prayin said:


> OMG OMG... My BOOBIES HURT... Woot Woot and there huge... Come on BFP!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: So how many DPO are you? 

Can you take a test now or do you have willpower ( unlike me ) to wait? :haha:

I WANT MORE SEPTEMBER BABIES FOR MY LITTLE PIP!!! :cloud9: XXX


----------



## ms.conception

Still no AF! I'm testing Sunday lol.:happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Only 9 dpo... and I just broke up with my OH.... What a BIG surprise he's gonna get... lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

ms.conception said:


> Still no AF! I'm testing Sunday lol.:happydance:

Awesome... I can't wait to find out. Looks like I'm gonna have some bump buddies.... Sweet....... :happydance: I have to hold out a few more days to do mine... Don't want a BFN.... I'll do the early pregnancy test Monday... Yay


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hobnob said:


> Hi all am due AF on Tues.
> 
> Had cramps since about 7 or 8dpo
> headaches on and off
> a sore bloated tummy
> massively sore boobs, and the veins seem much more prominent, a colleague thinks my boobs have grown!
> sore nipples and I think they're larger too
> a trapped wind sort of feeling
> forgetfulness!
> 
> Tell me I'm dreaming all these symptoms up, someone please!

You definately got all the signs.... now the wait begins... Good Luck and Baby Dust.... Keep us informed.... Get that BFP... woohooo


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Only 9 dpo... and I just broke up with my OH.... What a BIG surprise he's gonna get... lol

Yeah its better to save money and do early test closer to AF for better results! had you lot not "egged" me on I dont think I would of done it soo soon haha!! 

OMG so sorry to hear that! MEN aye! Well good luck (I think) LOL I'm still hoping YOU get your bubba! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Kellie Marie

ms.conception said:


> Still no AF! I'm testing Sunday lol.:happydance:

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That :bfp: is calling you haha!! I can't wait to hear you tell us you got a :bfp: that would be so EXCITING!! xxx:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

So technically I am not due until the 23rd, but my cycles have been crazy and I feel like I may have ovulated very early this month. I possibly ovulated around cd4 and had some brown spotting for 2 days around cd9. Since then, I have been feeling extremely tired, bad insomnia, vivid dreams, bloating, gassy, slight cramps throughout the day (but not like AF cramps), My boobs are bigger and I keep having a burning/shooting pain through them every so often 9Usually in to my nipples):dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:, my boobs are also sore and I am bloated.
My husband felt my lower stomach last night and asked me why it was so hard. I had felt that the other day but thought I was imagining it. 
Also, the last couple of days I have felt either really hungry or really nauseous and I am sensitive to smells. 
I have decided to wait until the 23rd to test because I can't face looking at a BFN for no reason. Good luck to all of you lovely ladies!!! You are all much braver than I am!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you Kellie Marie... Sorry I can be a tad pushy... hehehe

Yeah he's a jerk to put it nicely... oh well...

I've had vivid dreams and every sign now, just waiting for the BFP!!! I look at it this way, I'll have the best part of him.. I don't need him, I have my Mom and friends to help me... and you lovely ladies for the encouragement and support... I LOVE IT HERE...


----------



## shaerichelle

Hobnob said:


> Hi all am due AF on Tues.
> 
> Had cramps since about 7 or 8dpo
> headaches on and off
> a sore bloated tummy
> massively sore boobs, and the veins seem much more prominent, a colleague thinks my boobs have grown!
> sore nipples and I think they're larger too
> a trapped wind sort of feeling
> forgetfulness!
> 
> Tell me I'm dreaming all these symptoms up, someone please!

You are not dreaming. I am also due for AF Tues.

I have everything you had except viens and cramps have been minor and on and off for a few days. 

I have had a rash since yesterday. I got rid of all my food allergies except 3. and went out to eat. Same place I have been going for weeks. They state there was none of the allergic foods in there... Reaction:( and Im peod about it.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank you Kellie Marie... Sorry I can be a tad pushy... hehehe
> 
> Yeah he's a jerk to put it nicely... oh well...
> 
> I've had vivid dreams and every sign now, just waiting for the BFP!!! I look at it this way, I'll have the best part of him.. I don't need him, I have my Mom and friends to help me... and you lovely ladies for the encouragement and support... I LOVE IT HERE...

Sorry about your OH. I wish I would have left my ex husband long before I did. I waited until my son turned 4.:growlmad::dohh:

Good Luck with your BFP:)


----------



## Kellie Marie

calliebaby said:


> So technically I am not due until the 23rd, but my cycles have been crazy and I feel like I may have ovulated very early this month. I possibly ovulated around cd4 and had some brown spotting for 2 days around cd9. Since then, I have been feeling extremely tired, bad insomnia, vivid dreams, bloating, gassy, slight cramps throughout the day (but not like AF cramps), My boobs are bigger and I keep having a burning/shooting pain through them every so often 9Usually in to my nipples):dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:, my boobs are also sore and I am bloated.
> My husband felt my lower stomach last night and asked me why it was so hard. I had felt that the other day but thought I was imagining it.
> Also, the last couple of days I have felt either really hungry or really nauseous and I am sensitive to smells.
> I have decided to wait until the 23rd to test because I can't face looking at a BFN for no reason. Good luck to all of you lovely ladies!!! You are all much braver than I am!!!

WOW your symptoms sound so good!! I will be really shocked if you dont get your :bfp:!!

Please let us know your results! Funny enough since I got mine I dont really have any symptoms appart from the same achy leg that ive had and a little tired :shrug::shrug::shrug:

Good luck though hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank you Kellie Marie... Sorry I can be a tad pushy... hehehe
> 
> Yeah he's a jerk to put it nicely... oh well...
> 
> I've had vivid dreams and every sign now, AND my Cervix is high, soft and somewhat closed....
> just waiting for the BFP!!! I look at it this way, I'll have the best part of him.. I don't need him, I have my Mom and friends to help me... and you lovely ladies for the encouragement and support... I LOVE IT HERE...

Haha its ok hun im grateful otherwise I would still be sitting here pulling my hair out waiting haha!

Aww yep we are all here to support you :thumbup: I dont like men that are Jerks :growlmad::growlmad: I hope you do get your bubba from him though......atleast you get the best possible thing from him :haha:

Good luck hunny I can feel it in my bones!! :happydance: x


----------



## ms.conception

Kellie Marie said:


> ms.conception said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF! I'm testing Sunday lol.:happydance:
> 
> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That :bfp: is calling you haha!! I can't wait to hear you tell us you got a :bfp: that would be so EXCITING!! xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

I donno I'm holding off cuz I'm terrified i'll get a BFN :( i'll cry if I do lol 

so everyone keep there fingers crossed for meeeee

P.S if AF is late do I gotta use FMU??? I might just run into the store bathroom and POAS when I go to pick up my test lol...I'm that excited it isn't fit. :happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank you Kellie Marie... Sorry I can be a tad pushy... hehehe
> 
> Yeah he's a jerk to put it nicely... oh well...
> 
> I've had vivid dreams and every sign now, just waiting for the BFP!!! I look at it this way, I'll have the best part of him.. I don't need him, I have my Mom and friends to help me... and you lovely ladies for the encouragement and support... I LOVE IT HERE...

i hope you still get your BFP!!!!! that is if u still want it! good luck!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ohhh you ladies I cannot thank you enough.... You made me cry .... lol I'll be just fine, I'm hurting but I'll make it... Words cannot tell you how much I appreciate ya'll... 
I will have the best part of him... too bad he's an arse... Since he won't return my texts or call I'll just have to send him a pic of the BFP!! and say Surprise... HA...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

YES Easkimobabys You BET I DO... I've waited 42 years and I've so longed for it... I've had every symptom under the moon... the dreams, and now the soar bewbies... :lol:

Thank you so much... :hugs:


----------



## heatherj

wow this is one lucky thread all these BFP!!

today i feel awful iv had a bad headache all day i threw up b4 and my mum was like oh your pregnant haha even my 2nd mother lol is sensing something (wer nt close i havent tld her were ttc) and now my legs are in agony jst constant pain af is due sunday this 2ww has been a killer fx for all you ladies lets all get are BFP that we deserve. I jst wana feel myself for a day cant function feeling crappy xxx


----------



## ms.conception

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thank you Kellie Marie... Sorry I can be a tad pushy... hehehe
> 
> Yeah he's a jerk to put it nicely... oh well...
> 
> I've had vivid dreams and every sign now, just waiting for the BFP!!! I look at it this way, I'll have the best part of him.. I don't need him, I have my Mom and friends to help me... and you lovely ladies for the encouragement and support... I LOVE IT HERE...

OMG so sorry to hear...but props to you for sending him a pic of your BFP :):thumbup:

I hope everyhing works out for the best for you!

xox


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

ms.conception said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kellie Marie... Sorry I can be a tad pushy... hehehe
> 
> Yeah he's a jerk to put it nicely... oh well...
> 
> I've had vivid dreams and every sign now, just waiting for the BFP!!! I look at it this way, I'll have the best part of him.. I don't need him, I have my Mom and friends to help me... and you lovely ladies for the encouragement and support... I LOVE IT HERE...
> 
> OMG so sorry to hear...but props to you for sending him a pic of your BFP :):thumbup:
> 
> I hope everyhing works out for the best for you!
> 
> xoxClick to expand...

I have'nt tested yet.... I was saying that I'm gonna send a BFP test picture to his cell and say SURPISE.... Jerk... but thanks...

Are you taking yours Sunday?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Lord, I'm eatting Noodles and Captn Crunch.... lol I'm craving sweets bigtime... look out... haha Seems like thats all I've been doing... and feeling tired... :happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

Thank you! :flower:
.. I'm trying to wait 6 more days to test, but I don't know if I'll last that long..
I can't get over how much I just want to sleep.. I wouldn't get out of bed at all if I had my way! Trying not to think *too* much of it because I've let myself down before, but I've never felt like this. My other "symptoms" from previous months seem so funny to me now. My best friend here is a nurse so she brought home some hospital PG tests, so we'll see :) I'll keep you girls updated. Congrats to all the well deserved BFP's here and hoping to see many more! XxX


----------



## ms.conception

Hopin&Prayin said:


> ms.conception said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Kellie Marie... Sorry I can be a tad pushy... hehehe
> 
> Yeah he's a jerk to put it nicely... oh well...
> 
> I've had vivid dreams and every sign now, just waiting for the BFP!!! I look at it this way, I'll have the best part of him.. I don't need him, I have my Mom and friends to help me... and you lovely ladies for the encouragement and support... I LOVE IT HERE...
> 
> OMG so sorry to hear...but props to you for sending him a pic of your BFP :):thumbup:
> 
> I hope everyhing works out for the best for you!
> 
> xoxClick to expand...
> 
> I have'nt tested yet.... I was saying that I'm gonna send a BFP test picture to his cell and say SURPISE.... Jerk... but thanks...
> 
> Are you taking yours Sunday?Click to expand...


Ohh I realized after I sent that message I miss worded it lol... he will get some surprise...;)

yeaaaa I think sunday, my OH and I are going into the city tomorrow..so were going to pick up a test on the way..I can't BELIEVE I wasted all my tests...I'm such an idiot, lol...I am abosutely dying..but maybe the suspense will make that line just a litttttlllle brighter... :)

are you going to test again Hopin&P? :dance::dance:


----------



## ms.conception

I just hafta say...I don't know if anyone else is experiencing this........
I have the WEIRDEST twinges or tingles in my belly!!! i can't describe it...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

YEP... A awesome sign... Woohooo.... I don't know if I can hold out that long.... Oh yeah, he's in for a Huge surprise....


----------



## ms.conception

heatherj said:


> wow this is one lucky thread all these BFP!!
> 
> today i feel awful iv had a bad headache all day i threw up b4 and my mum was like oh your pregnant haha even my 2nd mother lol is sensing something (wer nt close i havent tld her were ttc) and now my legs are in agony jst constant pain af is due sunday this 2ww has been a killer fx for all you ladies lets all get are BFP that we deserve. I jst wana feel myself for a day cant function feeling crappy xxx



lol funny you say that mother's sensing something......I think my mother thinks something is up and I haven't let on AT ALL...she ramdomly showed up at my store today (she never, ever leaves her job or visits in the afternoon) and she just stopped in to bring me a green tea...she had one for herself too
and she never...ever drinks green tea. ever. lol
:coffee::coffee:


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> heatherj said:
> 
> 
> wow this is one lucky thread all these BFP!!
> 
> today i feel awful iv had a bad headache all day i threw up b4 and my mum was like oh your pregnant haha even my 2nd mother lol is sensing something (wer nt close i havent tld her were ttc) and now my legs are in agony jst constant pain af is due sunday this 2ww has been a killer fx for all you ladies lets all get are BFP that we deserve. I jst wana feel myself for a day cant function feeling crappy xxx
> 
> 
> 
> lol funny you say that mother's sensing something......I think my mother thinks something is up and I haven't let on AT ALL...she ramdomly showed up at my store today (she never, ever leaves her job or visits in the afternoon) and she just stopped in to bring me a green tea...she had one for herself too
> and she never...ever drinks green tea. ever. lol
> :coffee::coffee:Click to expand...

Aww wish I had a mom like that.:flower:


----------



## ms.conception

Lol, yea she's pretty neat.


----------



## shaerichelle

When are you taking that test?


----------



## ms.conception

tomorrow or sunday lol, if you haven't seen my previous posts, what's holding me up is that i went crazy on my tests last week..bought 3, used them all...way before it was time...then bought 3 more...repeated the mistake lol....and i live an hour away from any stores that sell tests..seriously. i live in like, whooville, population 10 lol, so were going into the city tomorrow, and me and the hubby are gonna pick up a few dozen tests and take em..I was going to wait until sunday..but I might just take them right away tmr lol


----------



## heatherj

they sense the slightest thing!!!yer its my partners mum were v close she really wants me 2 pregnant and she wants 2 be a nan we havent let on 2 her yet either which is killin me even more as i tell her everythin!! funny as she sensed it last time i was pregnant as i kept moanin that i had bad back and i had twinges up my back she knew straight away haha well i hope mothers intuition is right!! i think im going to go have soak in bath try ease this pain in my leg xxx


----------



## ms.conception

I might do the same :) and read a good book while i'm in there lol just to take my mind off babies for 5 minutes.

ps... does it feel like everyone suspects something ? lol even tho they don't?


----------



## Kellie Marie

HEY what the hells going on here....seriously!! I go away for abit, come back and I have to spend 10 minutes catching up on the last 3 pages!!!!!! LOL

Hopin&prayin you know what sweet things mean??? A LITTLE GIRL!! haha OH and BTW Good idea with the pitcture message of your :bfp: :haha:!!

HeatherJ I have achy legs (only my right one) :wohoo: FX fo you!! 

And Ms.Conception have you not bought that test yet :growlmad:??????? Make sure you actually read the instructions this time :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Sorry if I missed anyone my memory is terrible :( xx


----------



## jelliebabie

its sounding very promising for lots of u girlies! Ive had this overwhelming feeling today that im not pregnant! I hope im wrong tho! My raspberry ripples are still sore to touch and my boobs look kinda mis shaped! Lol. Hubby thinks they look bigger! Had a wee bit of cramping yesterday but now i just feel, well, normal! Oh how i hope i am! I really wanna be kellie maries bump buddie! Your sigi made me well up! Lol! Hws ur wee bean doing? You must be on cloud 9! How is oh about it? He really excited too? Am gonna hold off testing till sunday when i will be either 10dpo according to ff or 12 going by what i think! Fingers, toes n eyes crossed! Any of u other luvly ladies gonna test with me? Xxxx


----------



## ms.conception

LOLOL Kellie your too funny:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kellie Marie

jelliebabie said:


> its sounding very promising for lots of u girlies! Ive had this overwhelming feeling today that im not pregnant! I hope im wrong tho! *My raspberry ripples are still sore to touch and my boobs look kinda mis shaped! Lol*. Hubby thinks they look bigger! Had a wee bit of cramping yesterday but now i just feel, well, normal! Oh how i hope i am! I really wanna be kellie maries bump buddie! Your sigi made me well up! Lol! Hws ur wee bean doing? You must be on cloud 9! How is oh about it? He really excited too? Am gonna hold off testing till sunday when i will be either 10dpo according to ff or 12 going by what i think! Fingers, toes n eyes crossed! Any of u other luvly ladies gonna test with me? Xxxx

Hahaha this made me laugh!! "raspberry ripples" :haha:

Thats how I started out hun I really didnt think I was and its all thanks to you lovely ladies!! Yeah I still dont really feel any different however I'm pretty sure I heard a little voice coming from my tummy last night saying "OI woman.....wheres my good pal jelliebabie bean....tell beanie to make themself known to jelliebabie" :rofl: :rofl:

OH hasnt said a word! Actually he said "dont get too excited because you got upset the last time" (he means Miscarriage) but I just ignore him because I'm in my own little bubble waiting for you to join me :happydance:

Oh I am sooooooooooooo excited for you to test on Sunday!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Kellie Marie

ms.conception said:


> LOLOL Kellie your too funny:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl: I know you too well now :haha::haha:!! and we dont want another repeat of the last little...er..."incident" :dohh: :haha:xx


----------



## ms.conception

ms.conception said:


> LOLOL Kellie your too funny:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


lol Kellie, i just hafta copy and paste my post (from the embarrased buying tests thread) about buying tests for you to read...and you wonder why I'm hesitant to guy buy more test tomorrow lol just read what happened to me the last two times

Well, lol, I buy 3 at a time, one FRER 2 pack..and a generic store brand for good measure every time..it costs me a fortune.... I literally look 14 lol I'm really petite so when after i circle the test isle a million times waiting for my chance to swoop in, i run to the pharmacists counter to pay (and you know how the pharmacist counters are always really high for some reason, like seriously...we aren't in church, I donno why the pharmacist has to be up so high, anyways)

I peek over the counter..and the cashier can probably only see my nose and eyes... lol

I pass her 5 items + 1 pregnancy test i have sandwiched in between some contact wash, body wash, and a few bath puffs...
and say "I'm not taking these 5 items..." lol

then she tries to make conversation with me about the weather -
so i go back 4 days later...and i buy 3 more...
this time i get the bleech blonde 16 year old some what slutty looking cashier....
and she looks at me and actually say while chewing gum "like, OMG wouldn't it suck to be pregnant"
I almost popped her one in the gums..

now, because i'm somewhat unsmart...have to go back to the peestick store to stock up again..AF is actually late this time.. lol so it looks more promising..

i like all you ladies on here who are confident buying tests...i'm so shy and I get flustered


----------



## shaerichelle

You girls are to funny.

I had to get out of the shower. I had pulling pain between my pubic bone and belly button..away from the ovaries (I think its my uterus..shhh dont tell the hubby..he thinks I shouldnt think about being pregnant all of a sudden. think its cause he has PMS. and anyways it was the same on the back too..
now Im having weird pain and pressure like I gotta pee! My raspberry ripples still hurt for like 3 days now.


----------



## ms.conception

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:



omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg

lol, seriously i have the EXACT FEELING...and my poor nippes look like cows udders...lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol @ ms conception. I am small and short too. But I dont care about buying them. I always make sure I have my wedding band on lol. I actually checked out with a guy at the register and my son in tow today. However was nervous about purchasing the test with my son who can now read! I had to hide it under everything so I know what you mean.


----------



## ms.conception

like, its in the middle of your pubic bone...kinda like a tingling..not really a pain but sorta feels like you gotta pee rite?


----------



## ms.conception

yea, i'm just scared i'll run into someone I know mostly


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg
> 
> lol, seriously i have the EXACT FEELING...and my poor nippes look like cows udders...lol

OMG I said to hubby I think my nipples have an erection! lol lol.

My vaginal opening is a little sore with pain.. I know tmi. But I gave up on that a long time ago lol


----------



## ms.conception

my nipples look like they have mini nipples. lol don't worry. and by that...i mean they are bumpy...and really round?


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> like, its in the middle of your pubic bone...kinda like a tingling..not really a pain but sorta feels like you gotta pee rite?

yes with a little pressure????

and the other one is a pulling pain a little above that more to the right..:baby::shrug:


----------



## ms.conception

OOPPPPs. TmI lol


----------



## ms.conception

YES, i am feeling the exact same thing!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> my nipples look like they have mini nipples. lol don't worry. and by that...i mean they are bumpy...and really round?

 yes very round and my montgmery glands on aerola have turned whitish..

tell them to bugger off lol...
After I had my son 7 years ago I got this attitude!:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> OOPPPPs. TmI lol



lol I cant wait til u feel free to share into..:blush::haha:


----------



## ms.conception

lol, oh i know, i'll get a back bone sometime... omg..i am super pumped someone else has the same twingies as me...


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> YES, i am feeling the exact same thing!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

how many days past o? :crib:


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> lol, oh i know, i'll get a back bone sometime... omg..i am super pumped someone else has the same twingies as me...

Me too and I didnt have to talk to the hubby he thinks I am getting myself psyched up. MEN.


----------



## Eskimobabys

sorry girls this is kinda outta left field but my DH just brought this to my attention he seems to think my nipples are darker... and their dry! like just the nipples/areola not the rest of my boob?! i haven't changed soap or nothing could this be from the clomid?

Edit nvm i see y'all were already talking about boobies!!!! lol i have the bumps on one boob! not the other:shrug: odd!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> sorry girls this is kinda outta left field but my DH just brought this to my attention he seems to think my nipples are darker... and their dry! like just the nipples/areola not the rest of my boob?! i haven't changed soap or nothing could this be from the clomid?

I dont know but pregnancy does that.:)


----------



## ms.conception

oh I know, my hubby is the same, but deep down he is excited I think..this is our first time ttc....last week he went around and greased all the hinges on the doors in our house.. 
lol i asked him why cuz they've been squeaky since we moved in, and he said "we'll if you've got a baby on bored I'm gonna hafta sneak out somehow soon, you'll be cranky!!" lol (he was just joking, we always pipper one another like that lol)


----------



## ms.conception

shaerichelle said:


> ms.conception said:
> 
> 
> YES, i am feeling the exact same thing!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> how many days past o? :crib:Click to expand...



i'll be 3 days late at 12pm tonite lol, thats only an hour away :) not sure how many dpo, i marked on my calender that i o'd between the 30th and 2nd...and we did lots of:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: those days lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

idk i keep looking at them to see if they do but i cant remember what the use to look like its not like i keep updated photos of my naked breast lol maybe i should start DH would like that jk!!


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO. Mine is already sneaking out.. well not really but he is saying I am bitchy lately. lol
We joke arounf a lot too. This is our 5th month of ttc our first together.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> idk i keep looking at them to see if they do but i cant remember what the use to look like its not like i keep updated photos of my naked breast lol maybe i should start DH would like that jk!!

LOL that is funny! Take them on your cell and send him to him randomly:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ms. Conception.. why no test? We BD all the time so if I am not preggo I am gonna wonder why!? lol sorry if its tmi:haha::haha:

Should I put TMI ALERT above it :haha::wacko::thumbup:


----------



## ms.conception

lol... oh god I hope no one starts a nipple gallery on here....... ( . )( . )

they were kinda mean over at the pregnancy test gallery when I posted me BFN at 5 dpo asking if anyone seen a line lol..there was no line..

I can't imagine the criticism my poor nippers might get lol.


----------



## ms.conception

shaerichelle said:


> Ms. Conception.. why no test? We BD all the time so if I am not preggo I am gonna wonder why!? lol sorry if its tmi:haha::haha:
> 
> Should I put TMI ALERT above it :haha::wacko::thumbup:


lol see about 4 pages ago....I'm going into the city tomorrow and picking up tests.....

(I live in whoville and am an hour from the pee stick store, remember???!)

lol and no, it's not too much info... your just practicing how to make babies is all :) :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> idk i keep looking at them to see if they do but i cant remember what the use to look like its not like i keep updated photos of my naked breast lol maybe i should start DH would like that jk!!
> 
> LOL that is funny! Take them on your cell and send him to him randomly:haha:Click to expand...

my DHs a booby man he'll leave work and come running straight home if i did that! plz no one start a boobie gallery Thread!!!!!:dohh: hahhahahahahahah


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> lol... oh god I hope no one starts a nipple gallery on here....... ( . )( . )
> 
> they were kinda mean over at the pregnancy test gallery when I posted me BFN at 5 dpo asking if anyone seen a line lol..there was no line..
> 
> I can't imagine the criticism my poor nippers might get lol.

lol I will not share my nippers.. Yah I wont post a pregnancy test in the gallery lol .. If my hubby sees a line thats enough! :flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Ms. Conception.. why no test? We BD all the time so if I am not preggo I am gonna wonder why!? lol sorry if its tmi:haha::haha:
> 
> Should I put TMI ALERT above it :haha::wacko::thumbup:
> 
> 
> lol see about 4 pages ago....I'm going into the city tomorrow and picking up tests.....
> 
> (I live in whoville and am an hour from the pee stick store, remember???!)
> 
> lol and no, it's not too much info... your just practicing how to make babies is all :) :)Click to expand...

LOL glad its not tmi lol. Yes I practice a lot.

Whoville..whatville... I would order a batch of tests online lol


----------



## ms.conception

Oh , my god, I just thought of something i was going to mention to you guys...

is anyones hair, and face, kinda greasier then normal? maybe i'm just noticin it cuz i'm a stylist...but I literally had to stop using conditioner cold turkey.....

and i've never, ever had to do that before...


----------



## Eskimobabys

https://www.007b.com/nipple_gallery.php#bumps here you go girls knock your selfs out beware there are some ooggy looking nipples in there!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> idk i keep looking at them to see if they do but i cant remember what the use to look like its not like i keep updated photos of my naked breast lol maybe i should start DH would like that jk!!
> 
> LOL that is funny! Take them on your cell and send him to him randomly:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> my DHs a booby man he'll leave work and come running straight home if i did that! plz no one start a boobie gallery Thread!!!!!:dohh: hahhahahahahahahClick to expand...

 LOL. You should when you find out your preggers so he will hurry home and you can tell him:shrug::haha: 

My hubby is too. We are home all the time together lol


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> Oh , my god, I just thought of something i was going to mention to you guys...
> 
> is anyones hair, and face, kinda greasier then normal? maybe i'm just noticin it cuz i'm a stylist...but I literally had to stop using conditioner cold turkey.....
> 
> and i've never, ever had to do that before...

My skin on my face is oily and I have breakouts! 

And my hair is frizzier:cry:


----------



## Eskimobabys

ms.conception said:


> Oh , my god, I just thought of something i was going to mention to you guys...
> 
> is anyones hair, and face, kinda greasier then normal? maybe i'm just noticin it cuz i'm a stylist...but I literally had to stop using conditioner cold turkey.....
> 
> and i've never, ever had to do that before...

yaaaaaaaaaaaaay:happydance: 4 greasy hair! must be a girl ur carrying lol


----------



## ms.conception

I've never ordered such a private item off the internet.....do they say on the postage that its a box full of preggo tests?? will the post mistress know?


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> https://www.007b.com/nipple_gallery.php#bumps here you go girls knock your selfs out beware there are some ooggy looking nipples in there!

OMG I saw that the other day. I showed DH the hairy nips .. he said ewww:haha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> https://www.007b.com/nipple_gallery.php#bumps here you go girls knock your selfs out beware there are some ooggy looking nipples in there!
> 
> OMG I saw that the other day. I showed DH the hairy nips .. he said ewww:haha:Click to expand...

lmao :rofl: ima show my DH!


----------



## shaerichelle

:happydance:


ms.conception said:


> I've never ordered such a private item off the internet.....do they say on the postage that its a box full of preggo tests?? will the post mistress know?

I ordered mine on amazon.com and it just said quality deals:winkwink: No one knew. That way u have to see no one

:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> https://www.007b.com/nipple_gallery.php#bumps here you go girls knock your selfs out beware there are some ooggy looking nipples in there!
> 
> OMG I saw that the other day. I showed DH the hairy nips .. he said ewww:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lmao :rofl: ima show my DH!Click to expand...

He will probably barf lol


----------



## Kellie Marie

ms.conception said:


> ms.conception said:
> 
> 
> LOLOL Kellie your too funny:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> lol Kellie, i just hafta copy and paste my post (from the embarrased buying tests thread) about buying tests for you to read...and you wonder why I'm hesitant to guy buy more test tomorrow lol just read what happened to me the last two times
> 
> Well, lol, I buy 3 at a time, one FRER 2 pack..and a generic store brand for good measure every time..it costs me a fortune.... I literally look 14 lol I'm really petite so when after i circle the test isle a million times waiting for my chance to swoop in, i run to the pharmacists counter to pay (and you know how the pharmacist counters are always really high for some reason, like seriously...we aren't in church, I donno why the pharmacist has to be up so high, anyways)
> 
> I peek over the counter..and the cashier can probably only see my nose and eyes... lol
> 
> I pass her 5 items + 1 pregnancy test i have sandwiched in between some contact wash, body wash, and a few bath puffs...
> and say "I'm not taking these 5 items..." lol
> 
> then she tries to make conversation with me about the weather -
> so i go back 4 days later...and i buy 3 more...
> this time i get the bleech blonde 16 year old some what slutty looking cashier....
> and she looks at me and actually say while chewing gum "like, OMG wouldn't it suck to be pregnant"
> I almost popped her one in the gums..
> 
> now, because i'm somewhat unsmart...have to go back to the peestick store to stock up again..AF is actually late this time.. lol so it looks more promising..
> 
> i like all you ladies on here who are confident buying tests...i'm so shy and I get flusteredClick to expand...

OMG I havent read the other post girlies I will go back and read them I just had to comment on Ms.conception's post!! 

HAHAHAHAHA:haha::haha::haha: I saw this on the other thread (hense why I havent been on this one) and I was replying to it!! Its the funniest thing ever!! You really are hilarious......ever considered to write a book because your always making me laiugh so much!!! xx


----------



## ms.conception

Eskimobabys said:


> https://www.007b.com/nipple_gallery.php#bumps here you go girls knock your selfs out beware there are some ooggy looking nipples in there!

LOL
omg no u didn't find a nipple gallery

you are hilarious lol i'm LMAO:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jelliebabie

Omg! I just wrote out a huge msg and it dissapeared! Grrrrrr!
Kellie m, u r hilarious girl, i am so pmsl! You really have a way with words, and just for u cos u cant wait lol am gonna test with fmu 2mro so will update u on that, have 2 tests so will do on sunday too! Tell that wee babba not to worry jelliebabies jelliebean will be coming over to visit soon lol! And all u other girlies keep those hilarious stories coming! U sure make this 1ww more fun! Xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

all you girls are hilarious :muaha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> https://www.007b.com/nipple_gallery.php#bumps here you go girls knock your selfs out beware there are some ooggy looking nipples in there!
> 
> OMG I saw that the other day. I showed DH the hairy nips .. he said ewww:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> lmao :rofl: ima show my DH!Click to expand...
> 
> He will probably barf lolClick to expand...

yea he has a weak stomach! lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

ms.conception said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> https://www.007b.com/nipple_gallery.php#bumps here you go girls knock your selfs out beware there are some ooggy looking nipples in there!
> 
> LOL
> omg no u didn't find a nipple gallery
> 
> you are hilarious lol i'm LMAO:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah i had too!


----------



## shaerichelle

you all fall asleep? lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Mine used too. lol

Whats he gonna do when he has baby poo to clean? Or better yet.. My son was under a month he peed on the wall on his changing table and on me all at the same time lol. can he handle that ? lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

this thread is defo making the 1ww a bit easier! i hope we all get to move into 1st tri together!


----------



## shaerichelle

me too that would be awesome. lol thankfully I didnt find I was in the 2ww until 6 dpo.


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Mine used too. lol
> 
> Whats he gonna do when he has baby poo to clean? Or better yet.. My son was under a month he peed on the wall on his changing table and on me all at the same time lol. can he handle that ? lol

no he cant but i'll just tell him to grow a pair a change the damn diaper! lol


----------



## ms.conception

I don't think my hubby will have any trouble wipin butts.. lol... we have cats...(how sad is this, I have our male cat such a sook i carry him around the house like a baby in my arms..and I talk to him like a baby...hubby thinks it's hilarious...I even had him on my knee a couple weeks ago boucing him...he's a character)

anyways..cat puke and poopie is his duty..i have a week stomach i'll be the one gagging


----------



## shaerichelle

lol...thankfully my dh has 2 girls already 10 & 12... so hes been there. lol..not with a boy though.. peeing everywhere is alot.


----------



## Eskimobabys

i would actually feel sorry for the other 1st tri girls they'll be like who let all these crazy wild ban chis in here!!


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> I don't think my hubby will have any trouble wipin butts.. lol... we have cats...(how sad is this, I have our male cat such a sook i carry him around the house like a baby in my arms..and I talk to him like a baby...hubby thinks it's hilarious...I even had him on my knee a couple weeks ago boucing him...he's a character)
> 
> anyways..cat puke and poopie is his duty..i have a week stomach i'll be the one gagging

lmao when your preggo you cant clean the litterbox and stuff anyways :happydance::happydance: 

Use a clothespin!


----------



## ms.conception

oh, just to clarify it was the cat i had on my knee bouncin him..not the hubby
ssshesh now that'd be a sight for sore eyes.


----------



## ms.conception

lol yea i don't do litter boxes..and it's in our laundry room, which is a bonus cuz now the hubby doesn't want me in there around it.. lol no laundry for me if there's a baby in here lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> i would actually feel sorry for the other 1st tri girls they'll be like who let all these crazy wild ban chis in here!!

lol. they wont have as much fun as us. I think we should start a thread over there and just be in there and cheer on each other..:happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

awwwwwww hahaha cute hubby!


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> oh, just to clarify it was the cat i had on my knee bouncin him..not the hubby
> ssshesh now that'd be a sight for sore eyes.

lol you made me wonder:haha:
:saywhat:


----------



## ms.conception

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> i would actually feel sorry for the other 1st tri girls they'll be like who let all these crazy wild ban chis in here!!
> 
> lol. they wont have as much fun as us. I think we should start a thread over there and just be in there and cheer on each other..:happydance:Click to expand...

lol I'm pretty sure our thread is the most giant one on this entire form lol or the fastest growing..pitty the girls who gotta catch up on what happened tomorrow lol and yes Eskimo i hope I get to be bump buddies with you and everyone on here!! how neat woudl that be


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> i would actually feel sorry for the other 1st tri girls they'll be like who let all these crazy wild ban chis in here!!
> 
> lol. they wont have as much fun as us. I think we should start a thread over there and just be in there and cheer on each other..:happydance:Click to expand...

yup defo! start our own little group! we're all gonna due around the same time i just realized that! ohhh yay!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol he can do laundry too ..how sweet (can you tell him to speak with my hubby) lol


----------



## Kellie Marie

jelliebabie said:


> Omg! I just wrote out a huge msg and it dissapeared! Grrrrrr!
> Kellie m, u r hilarious girl, i am so pmsl! You really have a way with words, and just for u cos u cant wait lol am gonna test with fmu 2mro so will update u on that, have 2 tests so will do on sunday too! Tell that wee babba not to worry jelliebabies jelliebean will be coming over to visit soon lol! And all u other girlies keep those hilarious stories coming! U sure make this 1ww more fun! Xxx

haha YIPEEEEEEEE :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so excited OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

(OH THINKS I'M A RIGHT WEIRDO) I told LO but he's kicking up a right fuss!! haha!! yeah this is the best time ive had (even though I shouldnt be here :cry:) xxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> i would actually feel sorry for the other 1st tri girls they'll be like who let all these crazy wild ban chis in here!!
> 
> lol. they wont have as much fun as us. I think we should start a thread over there and just be in there and cheer on each other..:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol I'm pretty sure our thread is the most giant one on this entire form lol or the fastest growing..pitty the girls who gotta catch up on what happened tomorrow lol and yes Eskimo i hope I get to be bump buddies with you and everyone on here!! how neat woudl that beClick to expand...

lol lol @myself I cant seem to operate my laptop mouse!

I agree I though Kellie was gonna read and post, but maybe she is lost lol


It would be awesome if we could all be bump buddies even if we arent due at the same time...:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay I am gonna change my avatar to my picture:) give me a second


----------



## ms.conception

shaerichelle said:


> lol he can do laundry too ..how sweet (can you tell him to speak with my hubby) lol

lol maybe the hubby's can start there own thread once we all get BFP's lol

:laundry::hangwashing::laundry::hangwashing::laundry::hangwashing::laundry::hangwashing:


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> ms.conception said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> i would actually feel sorry for the other 1st tri girls they'll be like who let all these crazy wild ban chis in here!!
> 
> lol. they wont have as much fun as us. I think we should start a thread over there and just be in there and cheer on each other..:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol I'm pretty sure our thread is the most giant one on this entire form lol or the fastest growing..pitty the girls who gotta catch up on what happened tomorrow lol and yes Eskimo i hope I get to be bump buddies with you and everyone on here!! how neat woudl that beClick to expand...
> 
> lol lol @myself I cant seem to operate my laptop mouse!
> 
> I agree I though Kellie was gonna read and post, but maybe she is lost lol
> 
> 
> It would be awesome if we could all be bump buddies even if we arent due at the same time...:happydance:Click to expand...

I'm here FINALLY!!! Haha you girls do make me laugh! AND HEY 

*shouts across the thread at Ms.Conception* 

You didnt see my post about your "buying hpts events" lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO. My hubby just needs to talk to yours so he can tell him how to clean


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie, She just needs to get them online lol...


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> Okay I am gonna change my avatar to my picture:) give me a second

:-=:-=:-=:-=:-= *Switz swoo" :haha: Thats going to be a mighty fine :baby: your gunna have!! lol X


----------



## ms.conception

Kellie Marie said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms.conception said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> i would actually feel sorry for the other 1st tri girls they'll be like who let all these crazy wild ban chis in here!!
> 
> lol. they wont have as much fun as us. I think we should start a thread over there and just be in there and cheer on each other..:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol I'm pretty sure our thread is the most giant one on this entire form lol or the fastest growing..pitty the girls who gotta catch up on what happened tomorrow lol and yes Eskimo i hope I get to be bump buddies with you and everyone on here!! how neat woudl that beClick to expand...
> 
> lol lol @myself I cant seem to operate my laptop mouse!
> 
> I agree I though Kellie was gonna read and post, but maybe she is lost lol
> 
> 
> It would be awesome if we could all be bump buddies even if we arent due at the same time...:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here FINALLY!!! Haha you girls do make me laugh! AND HEY
> 
> *shouts across the thread at Ms.Conception*
> 
> You didnt see my post about your "buying hpts events" lol xClick to expand...


Hahahaha, I just went over and read it lol and i think your right,...maybe I'll start a blog jjust for you to read once I get my BFP lol, then you can laugh with me for 9 months straight lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol girls laughing for 9 months will be good for the babes!


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Okay I am gonna change my avatar to my picture:) give me a second
> 
> :-=:-=:-=:-=:-= *Switz swoo" :haha: Thats going to be a mighty fine :baby: your gunna have!! lol XClick to expand...

lol. I will share a picture of me and hubby.. he is might fine.. :thumbup::winkwink:

Edit: thank you:)


----------



## Kellie Marie

ms.conception said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms.conception said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> i would actually feel sorry for the other 1st tri girls they'll be like who let all these crazy wild ban chis in here!!
> 
> lol. they wont have as much fun as us. I think we should start a thread over there and just be in there and cheer on each other..:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> lol I'm pretty sure our thread is the most giant one on this entire form lol or the fastest growing..pitty the girls who gotta catch up on what happened tomorrow lol and yes Eskimo i hope I get to be bump buddies with you and everyone on here!! how neat woudl that beClick to expand...
> 
> lol lol @myself I cant seem to operate my laptop mouse!
> 
> I agree I though Kellie was gonna read and post, but maybe she is lost lol
> 
> 
> It would be awesome if we could all be bump buddies even if we arent due at the same time...:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm here FINALLY!!! Haha you girls do make me laugh! AND HEY
> 
> *shouts across the thread at Ms.Conception*
> 
> You didnt see my post about your "buying hpts events" lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, I just went over and read it lol and i think your right,...maybe I'll start a blog jjust for you to read once I get my BFP lol, then you can laugh with me for 9 months straight lolClick to expand...

Yes please do your stories are hilarious haha! My OH really does think I'm nuts.....he's lying next to me asleep now and asked me to not laugh so loud :cry: but please keep them coming I have my pillow handy :thumbup: :rofl: xx


----------



## jelliebabie

goodnite ladies, goodnite kellies babybeanie! And kellie, ur just keeping us company till we come over and join u in 1st tri! Fxd hehe. Will update my hpt result in the morning! Xxxxx


----------



## ms.conception

Oh I think i need to get to bed ladies!!! I will be back sunday sometime and I'll let know what the test says...

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE WAITING FOR THEIR BIG FAT P'S 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ms.conception

lol oh Kellie pregnancy is just making you giddy!!! lol, I can't believe your keeping him awake laughing lol... you're gonna be tryin to get to sleep tonite and you'll be picturin me peerin over the pharmacists counter lol

night lovely!!! sweet dreams of your lil bean :)


----------



## shaerichelle

lol @ kellie..my hubby is still awake

night to all the ladies going to sleep. MS conception please post results..


here is pic https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4249981536_99fa3252af_m.jpg


----------



## Eskimobabys

night y'all!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

what a pain it is to post pics lol


----------



## calliebaby

I was cleaning out my bathroom drawers and I found an HPT that i didn't know I had!!! This has to be a sign that I need to poas, right?:haha:
I went to the gym earlier and was doing sit-ups and my lower stomach was so sore...but not it a "I've done to many sit-ups" way. It felt more like a sore stretch or something. I am also very nauseous....I get sick every time I eat. 
I went to the store and bought some tests before I found the one in my bathroom....I found digi's 2 for $9.99!!!! 
Against my better judgment, I think I am going to poas as soon as I have to go again. After all, I have a free test, right????:haha:


----------



## ms.conception

jelliebabie said:


> goodnite ladies, goodnite kellies babybeanie! And kellie, ur just keeping us company till we come over and join u in 1st tri! Fxd hehe. Will update my hpt result in the morning! Xxxxx

Good nite hunny!:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## shaerichelle

Do IT! I am pains in my lower stomach and pressure.
hmmm how many dpo are you?


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> lol @ kellie..my hubby is still awake
> 
> night to all the ladies going to sleep. MS conception please post results..
> 
> 
> here is pic https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4249981536_99fa3252af_m.jpg

oh WOW y'all are a Beautiful couple i see cute babies in your future!


----------



## ms.conception

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol @ kellie..my hubby is still awake
> 
> night to all the ladies going to sleep. MS conception please post results..
> 
> 
> here is pic https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4249981536_99fa3252af_m.jpg
> 
> oh WOW y'all are a Beautiful couple i see cute babies in your future!Click to expand...


Your so beautiful!!!


----------



## Kellie Marie

jelliebabie said:


> goodnite ladies, goodnite kellies babybeanie! And kellie, ur just keeping us company till we come over and join u in 1st tri! Fxd hehe. Will update my hpt result in the morning! Xxxxx

Good night hunny!! I actually cannot wait - I will be signing on at about 8am to check haha! my fingers and toes and LO fingers and toes (not that they exsist yet haha) are crossed too!1

Cant wait to hear from you! Nighty night xxxxxxx OH and :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol @ kellie..my hubby is still awake
> 
> night to all the ladies going to sleep. MS conception please post results..
> 
> 
> here is pic
> 
> oh WOW y'all are a Beautiful couple i see cute babies in your future!Click to expand...

Thank you. You are too.. beautiful babies!

I thank my dad often for his looks :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

I am taking a test tom too but not expecting a positive. AF is due tuesday


----------



## Kellie Marie

ms.conception said:


> lol oh Kellie pregnancy is just making you giddy!!! lol, I can't believe your keeping him awake laughing lol... you're gonna be tryin to get to sleep tonite and you'll be picturin me peerin over the pharmacists counter lol
> 
> night lovely!!! sweet dreams of your lil bean :)

Hahaha I cant get the image out of my head :haha::haha: :rofl:!!!

Night Night hunnt I cant wait to hear from you either everything is crossed for you and LO soon to be fingers and toes are too!!! :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> lol @ kellie..my hubby is still awake
> 
> night to all the ladies going to sleep. MS conception please post results..
> 
> 
> here is pic https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4249981536_99fa3252af_m.jpg

Awww you make such a lovely couple!! he is very handsome :-=:-= YEP I can see a cute baby in the making haha xx


----------



## Kellie Marie

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol @ kellie..my hubby is still awake
> 
> night to all the ladies going to sleep. MS conception please post results..
> 
> 
> here is pic https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4249981536_99fa3252af_m.jpg
> 
> oh WOW y'all are a Beautiful couple i see cute babies in your future!Click to expand...

Haha I'm so slow at catching up with what everyone has said I ended up saying the same thing as you lol sorry x


----------



## Kellie Marie

calliebaby said:


> I was cleaning out my bathroom drawers and I found an HPT that i didn't know I had!!! This has to be a sign that I need to poas, right?:haha:
> I went to the gym earlier and was doing sit-ups and my lower stomach was so sore...but not it a "I've done to many sit-ups" way. It felt more like a sore stretch or something. I am also very nauseous....I get sick every time I eat.
> I went to the store and bought some tests before I found the one in my bathroom....I found digi's 2 for $9.99!!!!
> Against my better judgment, I think I am going to poas as soon as I have to go again. After all, I have a free test, right????:haha:

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I FEEL ANOTHER :bfp: COMING ON!!!! :dust: :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. thank you Kellie.. He is Indian so we are trying to come up with Indian names lol.. We each have kids from our previous marriage.. they are all so cute.. cause of our genes lol


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> Do IT! I am pains in my lower stomach and pressure.
> hmmm how many dpo are you?

I am not sure how many DPO I am. I think that I may have ovulated very early this month. But my period is not due officially till the 23rd. I had a positive opk around cd4 or 5 though. This is possible because my periods have been all over the place lately. That means if I ovulated around Dec.30th, I would be around 16dpo??? If not, I am way too early to tell. LOL


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> lol. thank you Kellie.. He is Indian so we are trying to come up with Indian names lol.. We each have kids from our previous marriage.. they are all so cute.. cause of our genes lol

haha awww that would be so sweet have you thought of any yet??

My LO will be called Corey James Davenport (Corey because OH is a big SlipKnot fan - thats if any of you know of the band - James because its my grandads name - and Davenport because thats OH surname!

If its a girl god knows what we will call bubz haha! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> lol. thank you Kellie.. He is Indian so we are trying to come up with Indian names lol.. We each have kids from our previous marriage.. they are all so cute.. cause of our genes lol
> 
> haha awww that would be so sweet have you thought of any yet??
> 
> My LO will be called Corey James Davenport (Corey because OH is a big SlipKnot fan - thats if any of you know of the bad - James because its my grandads name - and Davenport because thats OH surname!
> 
> If its a girl god knows what we will call bubz haha! xxClick to expand...

Lahari Uma (Uma after his mom) Prabakaran for girl
Boy I have no clue. So far I like none except his which is Senthil lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Do IT! I am pains in my lower stomach and pressure.
> hmmm how many dpo are you?
> 
> I am not sure how many DPO I am. I think that I may have ovulated very early this month. But my period is not due officially till the 23rd. I had a positive opk around cd4 or 5 though. This is possible because my periods have been all over the place lately. That means if I ovulated around Dec.30th, I would be around 16dpo??? If not, I am way too early to tell. LOLClick to expand...

lol fertility friend says the 19th for my cycle lol... I ovulated the 4th:)
so you are close...:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie, I know who slipknot is.. I listen to them sometimes :)
I like the name.


----------



## Kellie Marie

Ok since you posted piks I will too hehe!

BTW I'M ONLY 19 INCASE NONE OF YOU KNEW!

THIS IS ME 



THIS IS OH





HAHA now you all know what we look like lol xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

so i bought a cockapoo today her name is baylee:) shes barely 6 weeks old and im baby sitting a 2 maybe 3 month old little boy and baylee keeps climbing on too the babys bouncing chair and gets all up in his face! u think its bc she smells the milk? shes tiny and isnt hurting the baby just grabs her like shes a toy its kinda cute but i try to keep her from doing it! i have more photos in my journal that i just posted up!
 



Attached Files:







benji&pup 036small.jpg
File size: 101.6 KB
Views: 2









benjipup030small-1-1lllll.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eskimobabys

Kellie Marie said:


> Ok since you posted piks I will too hehe!
> 
> BTW I'M ONLY 19 INCASE NONE OF YOU KNEW!
> 
> THIS IS ME
> 
> View attachment 57132
> 
> View attachment 57133
> 
> THIS IS OH
> View attachment 57134
> 
> View attachment 57135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA now you all know what we look like lol xx

oooh ur very pretty!! im 19 too! i'll be 20 in April!


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> Ok since you posted piks I will too hehe!
> 
> BTW I'M ONLY 19 INCASE NONE OF YOU KNEW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA now you all know what we look like lol xx

Aww I see cute babies for you two as well:)

I am an oldie @31 ..lol
My dad was 19 when I was born:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Damn you all make me feel old lol

MY DH is 36.. lol I call him old man


----------



## Kellie Marie

Eskimobabys said:


> so i bought a cockapoo today her name is baylee:) shes barely 6 weeks old and im baby sitting a 2 maybe 3 month old little boy and baylee keeps climbing on too the babys bouncing chair and gets all up in his face! u think its bc she smells the milk? shes tiny and isnt hurting the baby just grabs her like shes a toy its kinda cute but i try to keep her from doing it! i have more photos in my journal that i just posted up!

Awww she is the cutest COCKAPOO I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!! AWWWW X


----------



## calliebaby

I am going on 27. If I had gotten pregnant at the age my mom did, I would have had two little ones by now!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimo its probably not the milk but shes new to babies. And animals like to protect so shes probably smelling the baby in order to protect does that make sense?


----------



## Kellie Marie

Eskimobabys said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> Ok since you posted piks I will too hehe!
> 
> BTW I'M ONLY 19 INCASE NONE OF YOU KNEW!
> 
> THIS IS ME
> 
> View attachment 57132
> 
> View attachment 57133
> 
> THIS IS OH
> View attachment 57134
> 
> View attachment 57135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA now you all know what we look like lol xx
> 
> oooh ur very pretty!! im 19 too! i'll be 20 in April!Click to expand...

Aww thank you but check out the honker hahaha my baby is gunna have a huge nose lol!!:haha::haha::haha: :rofl: xx btw your pretty too I love your hair btw! I will be 20 in July xx


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> Ok since you posted piks I will too hehe!
> 
> BTW I'M ONLY 19 INCASE NONE OF YOU KNEW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA now you all know what we look like lol xx
> 
> Aww I see cute babies for you two as well:)
> 
> I am an oldie @31 ..lol
> My dad was 19 when I was born:)Click to expand...

aww thank you! Your not old at all! My mum had me at 18 or 19 too haha xx


----------



## shaerichelle

https://shaerichelle.shutterfly.com/wedding/27

Us our kids and our friend..:)

edit: This is being stupid and not working oh computers..gotta love em.


----------



## shaerichelle

[email protected] kellie and the honker. My ex had one and my son didnt get it!

Callie sometimes we have to wait.. I cant believe my son will be 8 this year.


----------



## calliebaby

I have been very busy with building a career for myself. I have no regrets. This was the path that I had to take. Besides, I am still young O:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes you are. I did it backwards I am actually in college right now..and doing my homework right now. Graphic design this late. lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

thank you!!!!! my mom was 19 wen birth me and baylee is more poodle than cocker! (her mom was a 1st generation cockapoo ) and dad a poodle i paid $50 bucks for her off of craigslist! :) and ur not old shaerichelle!!


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I sure dont feel it... 50.00 is cheap for a dog! Lucky gal.


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> https://shaerichelle.shutterfly.com/wedding/27
> 
> Us our kids and our friend..:)
> 
> edit: This is being stupid and not working oh computers..gotta love em.

awww what a lovely photo!! you all look lovely! I love your dress! x

p.s yeah I would go mad if my kid came out with a honker :growlmad: haha x


----------



## shaerichelle

lol you wont be able to tell at first.. it takes a while for their faces to change

Thanks the dress was a still on ebay for 150.00. Its a 1k designer dress.. new with tags:)


----------



## Kellie Marie

yeah wow thats cheap here in London you would easily pay like £350 for doggie....usually thats the cheapiest! x


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> lol you wont be able to tell at first.. it takes a while for their faces to change
> 
> Thanks the dress was a still on ebay for 150.00. Its a 1k designer dress.. new with tags:)

Ow wow you really did good with that one its beautiful! I wanted to be married before kids :cry: OH doesnt like that sort of stuff I dunno why :shrug: silly man!! I will catch him one day :haha: x


----------



## shaerichelle

lol boys! they are funny. My DH and I havent even known each other a year, but we knew we were soulmates:)


----------



## Kellie Marie

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: WOW So how long were you together before you got married?? WOW I like hearing things like that its so cute xxxx:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

5 months lol

are any of you gassy. ? sorry had to ask lol


----------



## calliebaby

I am/have been for a week now......
and I am also really emotional. I can't stop wanting to cry. In fact I cried to hard two nights ago I broke all of the blood vessels under my eye and looked like I had a black eye.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no you okay?

I am super gassy today slightly yesterday and I got real emotional today and just didnt want to stop crying lol ..good thing I was the only one home.


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> 5 months lol
> 
> are any of you gassy. ? sorry had to ask lol

WOW Fair play to you, :happydance:

No i'm not! I was burping yesterday! If any thing I'm a little dry down below...I mean I havent been for a poo in 2 days :cry::cry::cry: (sorry if TMI) Ive only just realised it


----------



## Kellie Marie

Oh I hear you on the emotional side of things....I was crying earlier FOR NO REASON.....laughing so much at you girls earlier....now I'm depressed again :(.....OH I also think I have alittle insomnia......(although all I wanted to do earlier was sleep)!! Now its 4.17am and I can't sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## shaerichelle

thats normal in pregnancy:) was for me first time lol

Okay girls I am taking a test in the morning. .. I will post results. I think its to early.. time for bed for me now..night


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> Oh I hear you on the emotional side of things....I was crying earlier FOR NO REASON.....laughing so much at you girls earlier....now I'm depressed again :(.....OH I also think I have alittle insomnia......(although all I wanted to do earlier was sleep)!! Now its 4.17am and I can't sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!! x

OH my that is how I have been today too


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> thats normal in pregnancy:) was for me first time lol
> 
> Okay girls I am taking a test in the morning. .. I will post results. I think its to early.. time for bed for me now..night

Yeah me too I think its time to try my hardest to get some sleep otherwise I will end up sleeping all day tomorrow and miss all the :bfp:'s LOL

Good luck hunny LOADSSSSS OF :dust: for you night night xxx:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

I got about an hour of sleep last night....I am so tired but cannot sleep. It is awful. I am doing okay with my emotions at the moment, but I feel like the waterworks could start at any given moment. Ughh. Maybe a little due to the lack of sleep.:shrug:


----------



## HopingBabyD

This was the most amazing thread ever! I was totally depressed when I signed up for this tonight and you girls made my night. It is nice to find some kindred spirits out there.. oh and my tatas are sore too :)


----------



## Kellie Marie

calliebaby said:


> I got about an hour of sleep last night....I am so tired but cannot sleep. It is awful. I am doing okay with my emotions at the moment, but I feel like the waterworks could start at any given moment. Ughh. Maybe a little due to the lack of sleep.:shrug:

Calliebaby yeah I use to get like that when I didnt get much sleep!! Hopefully after a nice well deserved nap you will be ok!! I hope you are anyway hun!! and yep before you say it "i'M STILL WIDE AWAKE" ARGH!! haha xxx:dohh:


----------



## Kellie Marie

HopingBabyD said:


> This was the most amazing thread ever! I was totally depressed when I signed up for this tonight and you girls made my night. It is nice to find some kindred spirits out there.. oh and my tatas are sore too :)

Aww welcome to BnB hun I havent been here long but everyone's really nice and supportive...best site I have used since TTC!! Must of taken you ages to read all the posts good on you :thumbup: its hard to keep up when everyones in here but its soo much fun and it really does take your mind of TTC! :happydance: So how many DPO (days past ovulation) are you? due to test anytime soon? Us girlies get so excited when we hear someones about to test (as you have probably seen :haha:) Hopefully you will stick around with us and share your symptoms with everyone too? xx:hugs:

P.S Sorry Jelliebabie this is your thread and I'm like taking over :dohh: haha xxx


----------



## Hobnob

Kellie Marie said:


> Hobnob said:
> 
> 
> Hi all am due AF on Tues.
> 
> Had cramps since about 7 or 8dpo
> headaches on and off
> a sore bloated tummy
> massively sore boobs, and the veins seem much more prominent, a colleague thinks my boobs have grown!
> sore nipples and I think they're larger too
> a trapped wind sort of feeling
> forgetfulness!
> 
> Tell me I'm dreaming all these symptoms up, someone please!
> 
> Wahooo they sound like my symptoms I had implantion bleeding on 7DPO!! And yes my Nunga nungas have grown I noticed that from like 5DPO!! I tested last night at 10dpo and got a faint BFP!! Fingers crossed for you hun! keep us posted xxClick to expand...

Trying not to get my hopes up, but cramps are still here!



Hopin&Prayin said:


> Hobnob said:
> 
> 
> Hi all am due AF on Tues.
> 
> Had cramps since about 7 or 8dpo
> headaches on and off
> a sore bloated tummy
> massively sore boobs, and the veins seem much more prominent, a colleague thinks my boobs have grown!
> sore nipples and I think they're larger too
> a trapped wind sort of feeling
> forgetfulness!
> 
> Tell me I'm dreaming all these symptoms up, someone please!
> 
> You definately got all the signs.... now the wait begins... Good Luck and Baby Dust.... Keep us informed.... Get that BFP... woohoooClick to expand...

Thank you!



shaerichelle said:


> Hobnob said:
> 
> 
> Hi all am due AF on Tues.
> 
> Had cramps since about 7 or 8dpo
> headaches on and off
> a sore bloated tummy
> massively sore boobs, and the veins seem much more prominent, a colleague thinks my boobs have grown!
> sore nipples and I think they're larger too
> a trapped wind sort of feeling
> forgetfulness!
> 
> Tell me I'm dreaming all these symptoms up, someone please!
> 
> You are not dreaming. I am also due for AF Tues.
> 
> I have everything you had except viens and cramps have been minor and on and off for a few days.
> 
> I have had a rash since yesterday. I got rid of all my food allergies except 3. and went out to eat. Same place I have been going for weeks. They state there was none of the allergic foods in there... Reaction:( and Im peod about it.Click to expand...

My cramps hurt at times, really sore. Had cramps last month but they were nowhere near as painful as these are!


----------



## tas

BABYCAREY said:


> tas said:
> 
> 
> hi! its really faint line though!! do you really think its a deffo :bfp: why isnt it darker?? I was positive it was this morning now im worried its not.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> and huge congratulations to all you lovely ladies on your:bfp: xxx
> 
> Hello!!
> Sorry to snoop!!
> But wanted to tell you that it may be a faint line because of the pregnancy hormone needed to register on test,the later you test the stronger the hormone i.e darked line.
> Thats what happened me with Ben in 2008,i tested 2days before witch(because im v v impatient)lmao,and it was faint but def there!!
> So went to doc that mon and she confirmed the pregnancy,so i guess what im trying to say is dont give hope!!
> Good luck xxClick to expand...

Hi thank you, thats what im hoping as I did have lots of aches the week before af was due, a real heavy feeling. My bbs dont hurt but are big and sensitive npps. Although they are tender when due af. well heavy feeling has gone now. I have lots of white cm ( sorry I know its yak). Im bloated and of course the biggy no af!!!! but the line is so faint!! I thought the first response would show darker. thankyou and I hope you are right I hear that some people have :bfn: a couple of weeks after af was due even though they are pregnant. xxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

HopingBabyD said:


> This was the most amazing thread ever! I was totally depressed when I signed up for this tonight and you girls made my night. It is nice to find some kindred spirits out there.. oh and my tatas are sore too :)

lol lol I call them my tatas too. I even got hubby saying it.

I guess we are a funny group of gals :):happydance::haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I got about an hour of sleep last night....I am so tired but cannot sleep. It is awful. I am doing okay with my emotions at the moment, but I feel like the waterworks could start at any given moment. Ughh. Maybe a little due to the lack of sleep.:shrug:

It probably is. Get some rest. I have fibro and I know what lack of sleep can do! Try taking deep breaths while laying down and thinking about somewhere peaceful usually works for me:thumbup:


----------



## shaerichelle

tas post a pic! ABFP is a BFP as long as the line didnt evap like mine did in 3 mins!

My nips feel like they are gonna just fall off I have a nipple erection almost constantly lol. I have had a pain and pullling on and off since last night


----------



## shaerichelle

And the test says BFN. Maybe I still to early cause I swear I felt some big pull last night in my body. ..where my uterus. It hurts so bad I almost fell over in the shower... I am more sensitive to pain cause of my fibro. Maybe the baby implanted:shrug:

My temps are still high.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hob how many days past the o are you?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow I've miss ALOT.... lol I was up till late I toss and turned all night, woke up at 9:15 and I feel like I have'nt slept all night... My tata's on the right side hurt too HAHA... Is it normal to have mild cramping on and off for now 5 days... AF ain't due till the 20th

shaerichelle THAT is a SIGN... When did you say your going to take your test?

kellie marie... hope you got some rest... whats the latest with ya..

Your welcome Hobnob... lol

and finally WELCOME HopingBabyD!! You'll love it here...


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girls. As promisd i did a test. Result photo in avator. Wudnt let me post on here? What do u think? It never came up straight away but did come up within ten mins? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin..what is a sign? I tested BFN this am.

Jellie-does that say pregnant. I cant read it its to small! If it does.. Of course its a positive!


----------



## tas

jelliebabie said:


> hi girls. As promisd i did a test. Result photo in avator. Wudnt let me post on here? What do u think? It never came up straight away but did come up within ten mins? X

hey hun that looks like aline to me hun!!! it darker than mine, a line is a line thay say. congrats how many days po are you??

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jelliebabie

im either 9 or 11dpo! It is a line, and its blue! It just wont let me upload it here but it is in my attatchments, maybe cos im using my phone? It does read positive but i cant believe it is. Maybe a false one? Will change my avator to a different one see if its clearer? X


----------



## BABYCAREY

jelliebabie said:


> im either 9 or 11dpo! It is a line, and its blue! It just wont let me upload it here but it is in my attatchments, maybe cos im using my phone? It does read positive but i cant believe it is. Maybe a false one? Will change my avator to a different one see if its clearer? X

Congratulations Jelliebabie
That looks like a def result!!
xx BabyC


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> hi girls. As promisd i did a test. Result photo in avator. Wudnt let me post on here? What do u think? It never came up straight away but did come up within ten mins? X

Looks positive to me... Congrats...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin..what is a sign? I tested BFN this am.
> 
> You said you had soar tata's.... thats a good sign... Wait another day or so and test again... It may have been too early... Good Luck & Baby dust


----------



## Shan

Hi! Wow I love this site, I am so glad that other people obsess over their symptoms like I do! I am 8 dpo and only have sore nipples (which may be from me prodding them all the time to see if they are sore!!) and i have slight twinges in my lower abdomen on the left side. Good luck to everyone and here's to hoping this is the month!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Welcome Shan... That is a very good sign.. Hang in there.... When is AF due?


----------



## stargirl69

Congratulations to everyone with a bfp! This has been a very succesful thread! I'm 10dpo but looking more and more like I'm out - had pinkish cm after going to toilet today. I have a fairly short luteal phase so reckon af is on her way.


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hi!!
Wanted to ask what test you had used?
Im now roughly 8-9 days past ov


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

stargirl69 said:


> Congratulations to everyone with a bfp! This has been a very succesful thread! I'm 10dpo but looking more and more like I'm out - had pinkish cm after going to toilet today. I have a fairly short luteal phase so reckon af is on her way.

Umm that sounds like implantation spotting to me... Don't give up that easily LOL Just gonna have to wait and see what happens in the next day.... Hang in there girlie... Baby dust to ya


----------



## shaerichelle

does to me too!


----------



## Shan

Thanks for the welcome hopin&prayin, AF is due on Friday 22nd Jan, I am holding thumbs for all of us this month!


----------



## stargirl69

I wish it was implantation spotting! My luteal phase last month was 12 days though but that's the longest it's ever been - usually 10-11 days. I'm quite down but trying not to be as only been trying since end of September.


----------



## hitchinite

OMG- I am just sitting on the edge of my seat reading through this thread- so much suspense and so many BFP's!! It must be a lucky thread.
I am 9dpo, AF due prob 21st Oct but may be slightly later. Had a tempt dip at 6dpo and intense cramps at 7dpo. Now cramps have are mild and very occasional and dont really have any symptoms other then vivid dreams and sleeplessness. 
Congratulations to all those with their Jan :bfp:'s - what a great start to 2010! :wohoo: 
Used soft cups and Vit B complex this month so hoping I'll get lucky too!!
:hug: to you all and hope there are more :bfp: 's on this thread
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bcef7

xxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

anyone see better on the new avator photo? X


----------



## stargirl69

I'm sure that's a bfp Jelliebabie!


----------



## Eskimobabys

jelliebabie said:


> anyone see better on the new avator photo? X

OMG IS THAT YOUR BFP?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!:shock::shock::shock::shock::wohoo:


----------



## shaerichelle

i cant but I am blind

edit: as in I need glasses this am!

If its a faint line its a BFP


----------



## shaerichelle

Like your chart hitch!


I have pregnancy estimator on my ff. It says 83 pts:)

My hubby has had PMS for 3 days and with me being emotional it is not helping.


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--nipping in again!! im 12dpo---OV the 4th and due AF Sunday/ Monday--ran out of all my tests----so just using the IC's (low cost ebay ones) and today i have done three already and I am getting very faint lines on them so im hoping and praying that I am....been feeling real sick all week...I just wont believe it until it is confirmed on an expensive test....so to be continued!!lol

bets of luck everyone!!!:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie, I just starred at it OMG its a BFP...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee:



what test did you use?


----------



## Eskimobabys

brillbride said:


> hi girls--nipping in again!! im 12dpo---OV the 4th and due AF Sunday/ Monday--ran out of all my tests----so just using the IC's (low cost ebay ones) and today i have done three already and I am getting very faint lines on them so im hoping and praying that I am....been feeling real sick all week...I just wont believe it until it is confirmed on an expensive test....so to be continued!!lol
> 
> bets of luck everyone!!!:baby::baby::baby:

good luck i hope this is it for you! let us know when u get a BFP on a HPT!:happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:jellie! congrats!!!!! omg! how many DPO are you!! and what test is that?!


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks girls! I dont know if i can believe it though! Its a clearblue test. Im 9-11dpo, got a neg on these tests yesterday! Can i reeeeaaallly be pg? Will test on digi tomorrow but wish i knew for sure now. Apparently blue ink tests can give false positives and knowing my luck thats what it is! Gud luck to u all xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

i took a e.p.t got a neg heard they were not a sensitive as FRER is that true or wishful thinking?im 11 DPO still have hope! well i gotta go look at townhomes with papi! see ya later!


----------



## Shan

jelliebabie said:


> anyone see better on the new avator photo? X

jelliebabie I am SURE that is a :bfp: you must be on :cloud9: 

I can't believe all the :bfp: in this thread, it gives us all so much hope!


----------



## Kellie Marie

:yipee::yipee::yipee::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:crib::crib::crib: <====THATS NOT TRIPLETS BTW :haha:

CONGRATULATIONS JELLIEBABIE

I knew it what did I tell you..........WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::baby::baby::baby::baby: XXXXXX


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations, Jellie! :hugs::kiss::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hey everyone else :hug:

Ive only just woke up its 17.34 GMT London and I'm soooo tired!! I couldnt get to sleep last night and ended up staying awake until 8am this morning!!!

I dont really have symptoms yet.....just really need to pee and I have a tugging feeling in my tummy atm! 

Hope everyones ok?.....anyone else got anything they wanna tell me??? :haha: 
xx


----------



## HopingBabyD

Thanks for all the warm welcomes girls. You all give me the warm fuzzies and are a hoot a minute...

I am currently 7 DPO so on my next couple day stretch:wacko:.. Like Stargirl 
I have a short LP as well I always O around day 18 and usually start spotting around day 26 with full blown :witch: around day 31. I heard vitamin B6 helps lengthen this though...

symptoms so far:
sore tatas
pressure in lower abdomen
gassy
weird smells (yesterday I thought my shampoo smelled like vomit..mmm)
tired:sleep:
a little disoriented:wacko:

Honestly though since my MC in July every month has kinda felt like this..

Oh and Jellie that looks like a :bfp::test: to me! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and congrats to Kellie as well :thumbup::yipee: I am so flarpin excited for you ladies!!!!!! 

Shannon i feel yours is on it's way!


----------



## shaerichelle

That would be nice. I threw up a little in my mouth :sick:

I had a nice old metallic taste again this am. feel very nasueas and tired. My breast hurt on and off almost like someones fingers are rubbing the inside. ..then it gets harder. My nipples hurt badly and are almost always hard.

My stomach has pressure...and last night I had a huge pull right above my pubic bone and below my belly button... and then it hurt in my back same spot. Sigh. feel slight cramps today and low back hurts. Skin break outs on my face..and oily face and lets not forget the gas...poor dh :haha

Off to go get some more pregnancy test shh dont tell dh. :shrug:

Edit: I am wondering if I had implantation last night and that is why I all of a sudden feel like crap!


----------



## bozzy

Congrats Jellie...hope the digi confirms it x


----------



## Kellie Marie

Haha you girlies make me laugh - thanks HopingBabyD :hug:

Shaerichelle go get those test!!!!! I want to hear about more :bfp:!!
I had those sick burps the other day so quite similar!

Let us know how you get on :dust: x


----------



## HopingBabyD

yes go get them now... can't wait to hear!! post ASAP! I totally forgot about the metallic taste...me too!!!! mmmm


----------



## BellaBlu

JellieBabie- Congrats sweetheart, that's great! =] :hugs: :flower: ... This is quite an intense thread.. I keep popping in to see who gets the next BFP! Hope to see LOTS of them soon! It makes me even more anxious to test.. urghh. :)


----------



## Kellie Marie

Oh Ladies I have really bad period pains................:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

put a heating pad on your belly. I am leaving now.


----------



## Shan

Congratulations kellie! I have just read this whole thread and I was getting so excited for you! Congrats to all the girls who got :bfp:


----------



## Kellie Marie

Shan said:


> Congratulations kellie! I have just read this whole thread and I was getting so excited for you! Congrats to all the girls who got :bfp:

Aww thank you hunny! I hope you get yours real soon :happydance: :dust:xxx




P.s I dont have a heated pad :(:cry:


----------



## inkdchick

jelliebabie said:


> hi girls! I am 7dpo and want all u other crazy symptom spotters to come and share what u have noticed! Ive got pain on the side of one of my boobs. Yip, one! Strange lol. When r u ladies testing? X

Hi i am 7dpo and have really sore boobs have felt acidy sick in top of my throat since this morning and had it all day, been peeing like for england saince yesterday and have been yawning my head off all day too i am hoping to test on 22nd if i dont cave in before hand.
Wish you all the best of luck hun 
!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> That would be nice. I threw up a little in my mouth :sick:
> 
> I had a nice old metallic taste again this am. feel very nasueas and tired. My breast hurt on and off almost like someones fingers are rubbing the inside. ..then it gets harder. My nipples hurt badly and are almost always hard.
> 
> My stomach has pressure...and last night I had a huge pull right above my pubic bone and below my belly button... and then it hurt in my back same spot. Sigh. feel slight cramps today and low back hurts. Skin break outs on my face..and oily face and lets not forget the gas...poor dh :haha
> 
> Off to go get some more pregnancy test shh dont tell dh. :shrug:
> 
> Edit: I am wondering if I had implantation last night and that is why I all of a sudden feel like crap!

GO GET A TEST!! I'm telling you that YOU have ALL the signs... Get the BFP!! Girlie.... Good Luck & Baby Dust!!


Congrats Jellie... :happydance: thats Awesome... Woohooo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well so far I still have the soar tata's... cramping coming and going... tired as all heck, Its gonna be like pulling teeth for me to hold off till the 19th... Uggg... "biting nails"

This thread is on a streak... Ladies... Lets keep it going.... January 2010 is the month it seems... lol Good Luck and tons of baby :dust:


----------



## inkdchick

i have this really bad acidy sick in my throat and now and again bring up sick in my mouth is this a normal sign, my skin is oily on my face and i have broken out ion spots on my chin not usual for me, really sore boobs, peeing loads, tired and cant stop yawning and feel dizzy when i get up from sitting down. i am 7dpo and really am unsure when to test but really hope this is our month if not try try again. good luck to all waiting for their BFP !


----------



## Hobnob

shaerichelle said:


> Hob how many days past the o are you?

I'm about 12dpo, I don't temp so not sure of exact day of OV


----------



## Hobnob

Kellie Marie said:


> Hey everyone else :hug:
> 
> Ive only just woke up its 17.34 GMT London and I'm soooo tired!! I couldnt get to sleep last night and ended up staying awake until 8am this morning!!!
> 
> I dont really have symptoms yet.....just really need to pee and *I have a tugging feeling in my tummy atm! *
> 
> Hope everyones ok?.....anyone else got anything they wanna tell me??? :haha:
> xx

I've had this all day again!


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks 4 all the thanks girls! I did a predictor test with pink ink just nw! And its a very faint bfp! I really cant believe it! 11yrs of ntnp, tho at it like rabbits the first few years! And nw my first month of ttc properly and im preggers! Come on girls keep this run of luck going! X


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kellie! That means we can be bump buddies now! Yipee! Gud luck to all u other lurvly ladies! X


----------



## claire911

Congrats to all the :bfp:

As it seems to be a lucky thread, I thought I'd better post on it :haha:

I'm not really sure how many DPO I am as I was having positive OPKs up till yesterday, AF due next Wed! Have no symptoms :cry: But am not sleeping AT all this week, poor DH.

:dust: to all!!


----------



## shaerichelle

inkdchick said:


> i have this really bad acidy sick in my throat and now and again bring up sick in my mouth is this a normal sign, my skin is oily on my face and i have broken out ion spots on my chin not usual for me, really sore boobs, peeing loads, tired and cant stop yawning and feel dizzy when i get up from sitting down. i am 7dpo and really am unsure when to test but really hope this is our month if not try try again. good luck to all waiting for their BFP !



Sounds like me:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&prayin ..I did and took it still a BFP. Sigh

Hob- We are at the same day in our cycles. 12dpo means o was jan 4th:)

Kellie- You need something warm on your belly


TMI Alert LOL- while I was out I had lots of creamy cm. I am usually dry at this point in my cycle.


----------



## brillbride

congrats *jellie baby*--iv been gettin positive lines all day--very faint on IC's so im going to test 2mor with an expensive brand so wil keep u all posted!! wont trust anything until I see it on the expensive--what am i like!! babydust babydust....


----------



## GirlBlue

Hey girls....just want to say babydust to all and congrats on all the BFP so far. Take Care


----------



## shaerichelle

the pregnancy estimator says 88 points now:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&prayin ..I did and took it still a BFP. Sigh
> 
> Hob- We are at the same day in our cycles. 12dpo means o was jan 4th:)
> 
> Kellie- You need something warm on your belly
> 
> 
> TMI Alert LOL- while I was out I had lots of creamy cm. I am usually dry at this point in my cycle.

Shaerichelle I don't want to hear your giving up... wait it out... I know its hard to... BUT with all the signs you have it does sound like your prego....
Hang in there YOU CAN DO IT... :happydance: and Yeah I'm getting that lovely CM while I was out shopping... YUCK...

Ladies our time is just around the corner.... Lets get those BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kellie Marie

jelliebabie said:


> hey kellie! That means we can be bump buddies now! Yipee! Gud luck to all u other lurvly ladies! X

YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I will change my signature! Congrats again babe!

However I have really bad tummy ache and I havent been for a poo in a few days...it just wont come :cry::cry: sorry if TMI :blush:

Ny tummy ache is more like :witch: pains :cry:

Good luck everyone else x


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> hey kellie! That means we can be bump buddies now! Yipee! Gud luck to all u other lurvly ladies! X
> 
> YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I will change my signature! Congrats again babe!
> 
> However I have really bad tummy ache and I havent been for a poo in a few days...it just wont come :cry::cry: sorry if TMI :blush:
> 
> Ny tummy ache is more like :witch: pains :cry:
> 
> Good luck everyone else xClick to expand...

drink some prune juice... Milk also stops up your ..poop.. I have a son lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hopin&prayin ..I did and took it still a BFP. Sigh
> 
> Shaerichelle I don't want to hear your giving up... wait it out... I know its hard to... BUT with all the signs you have it does sound like your prego....
> Hang in there YOU CAN DO IT... :happydance: and Yeah I'm getting that lovely CM while I was out shopping... YUCK...
> 
> Ladies our time is just around the corner.... Lets get those BFP!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

At least I am not dry.

Sorry a tad moody hubby woke up wrong side of bed. Ive been emotional for two days and he isnt helping.:cry:

I have tried 3 different brands of tests all negative. He leaves monday at noon til thursday pm. So right now all I can do it cry:cry: wish it would stop


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> hey kellie! That means we can be bump buddies now! Yipee! Gud luck to all u other lurvly ladies! X
> 
> YAY!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I will change my signature! Congrats again babe!
> 
> However I have really bad tummy ache and I havent been for a poo in a few days...it just wont come :cry::cry: sorry if TMI :blush:
> 
> Ny tummy ache is more like :witch: pains :cry:
> 
> Good luck everyone else xClick to expand...
> 
> drink some prune juice... Milk also stops up your ..poop.. I have a son lol.Click to expand...

I dont want it to stop I want it to come :haha: I feel like :witch: is coming :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: x


----------



## Kellie Marie

oh and my CM has dried up and my cervix is low and hard...... :cry: :witch: is due tuesday so I can only pray she gets lost on her way! x


----------



## shaerichelle

drink no more milk or have dairy. Get some prune juice...

I feel that way too. Wish either the BFP or AF would get here already.

This is a long cycle. Stupid Plan B .. sigh .. Just when I was one month into ttc I was raped by an unknown person. MAKES me so sick:sick:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> oh and my CM has dried up and my cervix is low and hard...... :cry: :witch: is due tuesday so I can only pray she gets lost on her way! x

when I was preggo my first time. I knew nothing about CM or the cervix..hell even ovulation..lol think you know nothing. Cervix means nothing. I somewhat dont believe the CM:flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Man I'm starting to think :AF: is gonna strike too :( My cervix is high and feels somewhat closed... hmmm any suggestions?

I dont' want to hear anyone giving up... I'm gonna pray super super hard for us tonight, I'll pray till I pass out... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Dont touch the cervix ladies..it can lie.. lol your cervix can move during the day.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> drink no more milk or have dairy. Get some prune juice...
> 
> This is a long cycle. Stupid Plan B .. sigh .. Just when I was one month into ttc I was raped by an unknown person. MAKES me so sick:sick:

Ohhh I'm soo soo sorry to hear that... thats horrible.... you are a strong Woman this too shall pass... Now tomorrow morning I want you to take another test and have some good news for Us.. :thumbup:


----------



## Hobnob

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&prayin ..I did and took it still a BFP. Sigh
> 
> Hob- We are at the same day in our cycles. 12dpo means o was jan 4th:)
> 
> Kellie- You need something warm on your belly
> 
> 
> TMI Alert LOL- while I was out I had lots of creamy cm. I am usually dry at this point in my cycle.

Oh sorry, I miscalculated! I OV'd on or around 2nd or 3rd Jan as I had a + opk on 1st Jan, so that would make me 13 or 14dpo wouldn't it ?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hobnob said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hopin&prayin ..I did and took it still a BFP. Sigh
> 
> Hob- We are at the same day in our cycles. 12dpo means o was jan 4th:)
> 
> Kellie- You need something warm on your belly
> 
> 
> TMI Alert LOL- while I was out I had lots of creamy cm. I am usually dry at this point in my cycle.
> 
> Oh sorry, I miscalculated! I OV'd on or around 2nd or 3rd Jan as I had a + opk on 1st Jan, so that would make me 13 or 14dpo wouldn't it ?Click to expand...

yuppers so sorry if you said already..but have you tested?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> drink no more milk or have dairy. Get some prune juice...
> 
> This is a long cycle. Stupid Plan B .. sigh .. Just when I was one month into ttc I was raped by an unknown person. MAKES me so sick:sick:
> 
> Ohhh I'm soo soo sorry to hear that... thats horrible.... you are a strong Woman this too shall pass... Now tomorrow morning I want you to take another test and have some good news for Us.. :thumbup:Click to expand...

thank you. I try to be. I really hope I have some good news. I am really in a foul mood. :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kellie m! That witch wont dare show her ugly face or she will have me to deal with!! And ive heard that its very common to feel like af is on her way when u are preggers! My af is due tomoro! So happy we r bump buddies! Hubby has been giving my belly kisses! So cute lol. X


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey kellie m! That witch wont dare show her ugly face or she will have me to deal with!! And ive heard that its very common to feel like af is on her way when u are preggers! My af is due tomoro! So happy we r bump buddies! Hubby has been giving my belly kisses! So cute lol. X

aww what a sweet hubby:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> drink no more milk or have dairy. Get some prune juice...
> 
> This is a long cycle. Stupid Plan B .. sigh .. Just when I was one month into ttc I was raped by an unknown person. MAKES me so sick:sick:
> 
> Ohhh I'm soo soo sorry to hear that... thats horrible.... you are a strong Woman this too shall pass... Now tomorrow morning I want you to take another test and have some good news for Us.. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you. I try to be. I really hope I have some good news. I am really in a foul mood. :growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

OHHHHHHHHH MEEEEEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOOOOO LOOOOK OUT... lol
I cried yesterday a lil, then I was fine, got pee'd at the OH and told him it was over... THIS IS MY LAST CHANCE..... PLEASE I Want this soo much... I can do this WITHOUT HIM.... Baby Dust to all :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

I cried all day yesterday. then was okay today. then my hubby was mean and I have been crying all day today. he is in a foul mood.. seems he takes it all out on me.. and when he is in a foul mood and his daughters are here its worse for me. So I am just keeping to myself in tears. I hate it
Men.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

So sorry to hear that... It does'nt help matters I know... I'd need a nerve pill myself... lol Hang in there....


----------



## shaerichelle

im trying, you too. Suppose I should try to do school work, cook dinner, do laundry.. sigh


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow you got alot to do... I think I'm gonna go watch a movie and relax for a while... I'm getting a headache.... have a good night... Talk to ya soon... :)


----------



## Kellie Marie

Oh my OH can be a meanie too he was yesterday!! x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

It must be some male whacko gene in them... I think some men are born with a a hole gene... lol


----------



## Kellie Marie

jelliebabie said:


> hey kellie m! That witch wont dare show her ugly face or she will have me to deal with!! And ive heard that its very common to feel like af is on her way when u are preggers! My af is due tomoro! So happy we r bump buddies! Hubby has been giving my belly kisses! So cute lol. X

Haha awww that is the cutest thing EVER :flower: My OH is more interested in his stupid Xbox :cry: I am really scared she is going to show up! I havent done another test because I'm too scared too :cry:

I'm so glad we are bump buddies too :happydance: but I dont feel pregnant! :nope: I'm really really scared now! xxx:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no kellie, dont be scared babe! Stress is no good for your beanie! Honestly sweetheart search these threads, load a people have said they were certain the biatch was on her way! Think its a symptom! I dont feel preggers either babe! Apart frm the wee bit sore raspberry ripples! When is she due? Xx


----------



## jelliebabie

and kellie m, boys will be boys! He wont get much of a chance to play his xbox when babba comes along so let him enjoy lol xx


----------



## Kellie Marie

jelliebabie said:


> oh no kellie, dont be scared babe! Stress is no good for your beanie! Honestly sweetheart search these threads, load a people have said they were certain the biatch was on her way! Think its a symptom! I dont feel preggers either babe! Apart frm the wee bit sore raspberry ripples! When is she due? Xx

Well I'm 12DPO so I think she is due Monday or Tuesday can't be certain as I sufferer from PCOS so its common for me to be "extra extra" late!! I have read a couple but I just feel out :cry: Im super scared and Im ever more scared now about doing a hpt. I have pain in my tummy now but they are more towards the top of my tummy and I'm quite windy....still cant go to the bathroom :growlmad: I will let Chris off playing the xbox now but he doesnt even care about how I feel. He even said to me earlier "babe why are you telling these people your pregnant when you havent even missed your period or gone to the doc yet" that made me angry and abit upset :cry: My raspberry ripples hurt too and i keep getting shooting pains in them!!

I need a break from all this baby stuff because I'm worried I will get so upset if "something" happens!! I feel so down xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww hugs kellie m! Xx men can be such insensitive pigs at times! At least uve got us! And it probably just doesnt feel real to him yet and probs wont till it gets confirmed by the dr! And constipation is a symptom too, as your digestive system slows down, hence the wing too! Ive not been for a number 2 tmi i know! For 2 days! Everything will be fine babe, just chillll xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

i meant wind, not wing lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> It must be some male whacko gene in them... I think some men are born with a a hole gene... lol

lmao ..its true and they have pms:haha:


----------



## Kellie Marie

Thank you so much JellieBabie :hugs: you do make me feel better.....do you have any other symptoms? I have a pain on my hips atm and my lower back (so similar to af pains) I would really like to hear how your feeling because we are pretty much around the same time. P.s have you worked out when bubz is due? Mine would be 27th of Sept...going by ovulation (not sure if I told you that already as my memory is terrible (always has been haha)

BTW I heard your suppose to be super hungry?? I'm not :( if anything I dont want to eat...I didnt want to yesterday either! xxx


----------



## molly85

Hey.
I don't really belong here. But thought I saw my OH mentioned. He will only get excited when I am a walking beach ball. It would seem they are all insenceitive. Good luck Ladies

Molly85


----------



## shaerichelle

:thumbup:TMI ALERT LOL I have regular bowels only cause I take a supplement lol. I have to take it for my fibro. Men suck! lol. Dont get me wrong I love my hubby, but they are insensitive and when they are they can be so damn mean.. 

talking about my hubby yup :haha:

I need his :spermy: so I will be nice:haha::winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Hey.
> I don't really belong here. But thought I saw my OH mentioned. He will only get excited when I am a walking beach ball. It would seem they are all insenceitive. Good luck Ladies
> 
> Molly85

Beach Ball? Tell him to put one up his shirt and walk around like that.:haha:

:flower: Men.


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> Thank you so much JellieBabie :hugs: you do make me feel better.....do you have any other symptoms? I have a pain on my hips atm and my lower back (so similar to af pains) I would really like to hear how your feeling because we are pretty much around the same time. P.s have you worked out when bubz is due? Mine would be 27th of Sept...going by ovulation (not sure if I told you that already as my memory is terrible (always has been haha)
> 
> BTW I heard your suppose to be super hungry?? I'm not :( if anything I dont want to eat...I didnt want to yesterday either! xxx

um that is when my lil one should be due too(if she is in there):cry: I have hip and lower back pain:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

have any of you had dreams of the babies. I have...I am having a girl. lol Shes going to be almost as dark as hubby with curly black hair. I even had a dream of her birth. Hell...when my son was 3 my mom told me I was going to have a daughter with dark skin and black hair.. funny thing is I didnt even know my hubby. My ex hubby is all white..


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kelz, glad your feelin a bit better! Im having small mild af cramps at bottom of belly, apart frm sensitive ripples, no other symptoms! Everyone is different babe! So try not to overthink! Im gonna test in the morning with my digi so fxd its screams preggo! Lol, im scared too tho, scared of a bfn! B xx


----------



## shaerichelle

i told my hubby I have pain above my pubic bone.. he said you shouldnt lol. He should really listen to me


----------



## shaerichelle

both of you girls breathe..lol


----------



## jelliebabie

oh forgot to say, i would either be due the 28th according to my calculations which is hubbys bday or 30th according to ff! exciting stuff! Oooops just realised that means were gonna have to go thru labour! Geeeze x


----------



## shaerichelle

Well, Labor is what you make of it lol. Im having a water birth this time at home.

You all should watch the business of being born:)


----------



## molly85

I thought about that I have done the maths the hole i have is 1 sixe a baby is quite a bit bigger it may smart a bit.

Ah god. Wish I could get my :BFP: I've pee'd on to many sticks this fortnight.

I guess youladies will be leaving us soon

Molly85


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wow you got alot to do... I think I'm gonna go watch a movie and relax for a while... I'm getting a headache.... have a good night... Talk to ya soon... :)

I always have lots to do. I am finally watching a movie UP with the kids..and doing school work.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> I thought about that I have done the maths the hole i have is 1 sixe a baby is quite a bit bigger it may smart a bit.
> 
> Ah god. Wish I could get my :BFP: I've pee'd on to many sticks this fortnight.
> 
> I guess youladies will be leaving us soon
> 
> Molly85

LOl. I wasnt scared. I pushed for 4 hours!


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG my hubby showed me a picture of his friends baby born yesterday
:cry:


----------



## molly85

Insensitive man. 
Oh mine has got a beach ball up his shirt it's entirly made of junk food and beer


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Insensitive man.
> Oh mine has got a beach ball up his shirt it's entirly made of junk food and beer

lol, give him a shirt that says baby here with arrow.


----------



## jelliebabie

you ladies are so funny! Lol! And shannon a waterbaby sounds good! Hmmmn....can u get that for a first baby? Yous had all better hurry up n gets those bfps so we can all march over to the 1st tri together! I can feel a good few bfps coming along! Xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hey girls just got back home and read all y'alls post! kellie dont worry AF wont dare show up like jellie said and Jellie im extremely happy that you got a BFP! :) and shaerichelle im really sorry about what happen to you!your VERY strong! and i wish you nothing but good luck in the future! i bought me a pack of FRER and im ready to use em! tomorrow morning of course! i'll be 12 DPO (at least i think so!)good luck to all the ladies who have yet to get a BFP!!!! we can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

I hope mine is tomorrow or monday. :)

I would think so. Every place is different. Its better for the body.


----------



## calliebaby

Geez....I went away for a day and there are 12 more pages to catch up on!!! :wacko: I think I am going to stay strong and wait to test until next saturday....I can do it , I can do it, I can do it.......:shrug: ughhh.


----------



## molly85

Really Tuesday Calliebaby?

He's not having 1 it's quads as it keeps getting bigger thank god I he now has to have Vitamins in a nice drink. lol

Molly85


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks eskimo! Ive got my fxd for u tomorrow, am gonna try a digi in the morning! Oh and kelly i thought today was sunday! Duh, am not due af till monday! The bitch had better be on vacation for the next 8 months, for all of us x


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Really Tuesday Calliebaby?
> 
> He's not having 1 it's quads as it keeps getting bigger thank god I he now has to have Vitamins in a nice drink. lol
> 
> Molly85

:haha::haha:

lol lol


----------



## shaerichelle

shes been on vacation for 2 months for me already lol


----------



## Kellie Marie

Aww thank you ladies you make me feel great again (and the help of a nice :shower: and some sticky toffee cheesecake) :wohoo: :haha:

Hmm Jelliebabie wouldnt you be due same day as me then?? I.e 27th because I'm currently 12DPO and due Monday! Or have I worked it out wrong??

Or maybe you didnt ovulated on 4th like me......:-k:-k:-k:-k

Eskimo :test::test::test: you had a positive opk didnt you?? Good luck hun!

I really hope :witch: doesnt show her face because there will be :trouble::grr: haha I have my :gun: ready for her (sorry getting excited with all the smileys :blush:) :dohh:

So just to recap......how many DPO is everyone and when is everyone testing for sure (no porkies) 



xxx:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

I am not sure when I ovulated, as I have insomnia and my BBT is not working out the way it should. I may have ovulated really early this cycle, so if that is the case, I would be about 16 dpo. Otherwise, if I am wrong, af is officially due saturday, so I am between 7 and 16 dpo....so confused.
I am going to try and hold off testing till next saturday, the 23rd.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

You all crack me up.... Ms. Kellie you need not be stressed sweety, everything has its way of working... hang in there girlie... 

I watched a movie and I cried 3 times, ohh the way life works out sometimes... it makes me wonder...

And don't get me on the subject of MEN... I'll get kicked off of here... They are beyond insensitive, I don't think that God gave them the emotional part, they are like stone cold... they have NO Clue what Women need.. You have to shut the door and kick them in the face for them to realize what they have... In the process you end up hurt with a broken heart... as I... Shew... Sorry for the rant ladies... its be a rough night....

Hang in there... Boys will be Boys.... Reality will sink in when we ALL get BFP... :)

Should I be concerned about cramping on and off for 10 days? no spotting, I just notice the cramps and the right side soar bewbies... haha


----------



## molly85

No idea on ovulation I am on a perminent wait to see if I ovulate. What do we think on 1 boob now being larger than the other this is new and sore nipps? Hormones?

Keep me awake Ladies OH get up in an hour and a half

Molly85


----------



## jelliebabie

i wouldnt be worried hopin n prayin, cramping is a symptom! And kellie m, im on 9dpo or 11dpo, ovulated either cd15 or 17, with a 28 day cycle lmp was 22nd december, so apparently due 28th or 30th but aint it rare for a baby to come on the due date? I wonder who will be a mummy 1st? Lol x


----------



## shaerichelle

cramps are not a bad thing I have had them on and off for a few days. and sore tatas. 

My hubby is in jerk mode. I think I will sleep on the couch tonight.:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> No idea on ovulation I am on a perminent wait to see if I ovulate. What do we think on 1 boob now being larger than the other this is new and sore nipps? Hormones?
> 
> Keep me awake Ladies OH get up in an hour and a half
> 
> Molly85

Do you temp?


----------



## shaerichelle

12 Dpo with AF expected tuesday


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks jellie and shaerichelle.... Ya know if it turns out that I'm prego my baby's due date is like September 29th... Woot Woot.... She or He's gonna be a Libra like there Mommie and Donor... haha

Shaerichelle throw his arse on the couch... shame on him... terd


----------



## shaerichelle

I cant believe the way he is acting. I am so pissed off. excuse my language


----------



## molly85

I am just starting ttc but with having no periods after depo provera. I have OPK's and have so fa done 2 i think i may have OV'd about a week ago maybe a bit more I wasn't thinking of the day at the time I noticed loads of EWCM. So I will carry peeing on various sticks until i get a positive on both sorts. I will start temping when I know I have OV'd through the stick

Molly85


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> I cant believe the way he is acting. I am so pissed off. excuse my language


When I get that mad, I either make him leave or I will before I say something I'll regret... So sorry to hear what your going through.. Like you need more stress on you... Hang in there... :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> I am just starting ttc but with having no periods after depo provera. I have OPK's and have so fa done 2 i think i may have OV'd about a week ago maybe a bit more I wasn't thinking of the day at the time I noticed loads of EWCM. So I will carry peeing on various sticks until i get a positive on both sorts. I will start temping when I know I have OV'd through the stick
> 
> Molly85

Good Luck, its sounds promising.... :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I cant believe the way he is acting. I am so pissed off. excuse my language
> 
> 
> When I get that mad, I either make him leave or I will before I say something I'll regret... So sorry to hear what your going through.. Like you need more stress on you... Hang in there... :hugs:Click to expand...

He is only like this when he has to go get his girls its 2 hours one way.. so 4 hrs drive friday and sunday
thank f**** god Monday he is driving out of town to work after he drops his girls So I dont have to have him be a jerk to me. Oh he is up in bed. He decided to just go upstairs
I wish I could drink. Boys..

Yes I have lots of stress.. He has no idea. I have 4 illnesses on top of everything. I am trying to deal with a lot at once.


----------



## Kellie Marie

Oh WOW so we will all be due in the same week HAHA!! Yeah Jellie its very rare to give birth on your due date usually with your first you go over....chances are we will have a October baby!! :D I dont mind. I dont know who would be mummy first but with my stubborn OH I'l probably end up going to 50 WEEKS :rofl: ONLY JOKING!! X


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kellie Marie said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> oh no kellie, dont be scared babe! Stress is no good for your beanie! Honestly sweetheart search these threads, load a people have said they were certain the biatch was on her way! Think its a symptom! I dont feel preggers either babe! Apart frm the wee bit sore raspberry ripples! When is she due? Xx
> 
> Well I'm 12DPO so I think she is due Monday or Tuesday can't be certain as I sufferer from PCOS so its common for me to be "extra extra" late!! I have read a couple but I just feel out :cry: Im super scared and Im ever more scared now about doing a hpt. I have pain in my tummy now but they are more towards the top of my tummy and I'm quite windy....still cant go to the bathroom :growlmad: I will let Chris off playing the xbox now but he doesnt even care about how I feel. He even said to me earlier "babe why are you telling these people your pregnant when you havent even missed your period or gone to the doc yet" that made me angry and abit upset :cry: My raspberry ripples hurt too and i keep getting shooting pains in them!!
> 
> I need a break from all this baby stuff because I'm worried I will get so upset if "something" happens!! I feel so down xxxxClick to expand...

:hugs: Aww Kellie I'm sorry he's being so insensitive, I'd be pee'd too.. Hun don't be scared, I know you really want this. You have all the signs, just relax... take a breather for tonight, tomorrow is another day... Breath girlie....
Everything is going to be OK... Hang in there... Get some rest... Nite


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> I am just starting ttc but with having no periods after depo provera. I have OPK's and have so fa done 2 i think i may have OV'd about a week ago maybe a bit more I wasn't thinking of the day at the time I noticed loads of EWCM. So I will carry peeing on various sticks until i get a positive on both sorts. I will start temping when I know I have OV'd through the stick
> 
> Molly85

I just starting temping in the middle of my cycle and then starting putting it on fertlitity friend and it told me when I was going to O. Look at my ovulation chart. So easy!


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I cant believe the way he is acting. I am so pissed off. excuse my language
> 
> 
> When I get that mad, I either make him leave or I will before I say something I'll regret... So sorry to hear what your going through.. Like you need more stress on you... Hang in there... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He is only like this when he has to go get his girls its 2 hours one way.. so 4 hrs drive friday and sunday
> thank f**** god Monday he is driving out of town to work after he drops his girls So I dont have to have him be a jerk to me. Oh he is up in bed. He decided to just go upstairs
> I wish I could drink. Boys..
> 
> Yes I have lots of stress.. He has no idea. I have 4 illnesses on top of everything. I am trying to deal with a lot at once.Click to expand...

Aww bless you hun :hugs::flower: and let me guess you cant talk to OH about it!! I know how you feel. My mums an alcoholic and her liver is pretty much gone OH doesnt seem to care! I hope things get better for you xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Breathe Kellie, Seems all the Men are having PMS, eh? Did he not see the test? Tell him to get his face out of the xbox and look.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kellie Marie said:


> Oh WOW so we will all be due in the same week HAHA!! Yeah Jellie its very rare to give birth on your due date usually with your first you go over....chances are we will have a October baby!! :D I dont mind. I dont know who would be mummy first but with my stubborn OH I'l probably end up going to 50 WEEKS :rofl: ONLY JOKING!! X

OH Lord.. I would'nt wish that on no one... lol

Yeah its gonna be pretty cool.... Wow I can't get over how many BFP there'e been... Got to hold on... there's more on the way :happydance:...

Men... I give up, I just need one lil thing from him and he can just go on about his life....

Now Ladies :test: :test: :test: I want to see more BFP.... :dust:


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> oh no kellie, dont be scared babe! Stress is no good for your beanie! Honestly sweetheart search these threads, load a people have said they were certain the biatch was on her way! Think its a symptom! I dont feel preggers either babe! Apart frm the wee bit sore raspberry ripples! When is she due? Xx
> 
> Well I'm 12DPO so I think she is due Monday or Tuesday can't be certain as I sufferer from PCOS so its common for me to be "extra extra" late!! I have read a couple but I just feel out :cry: Im super scared and Im ever more scared now about doing a hpt. I have pain in my tummy now but they are more towards the top of my tummy and I'm quite windy....still cant go to the bathroom :growlmad: I will let Chris off playing the xbox now but he doesnt even care about how I feel. He even said to me earlier "babe why are you telling these people your pregnant when you havent even missed your period or gone to the doc yet" that made me angry and abit upset :cry: My raspberry ripples hurt too and i keep getting shooting pains in them!!
> 
> I need a break from all this baby stuff because I'm worried I will get so upset if "something" happens!! I feel so down xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Aww Kellie I'm sorry he's being so insensitive, I'd be pee'd too.. Hun don't be scared, I know you really want this. You have all the signs, just relax... take a breather for tonight, tomorrow is another day... Breath girlie....
> Everything is going to be OK... Hang in there... Get some rest... NiteClick to expand...

Awww thank you hunny :hugs: I feel abit better now after my :shower: and :cake: :haha: One minute i'm moody, angry, bouncing off the walls I dont get it :shrug: Thank you again hun I hope your ok xxxx:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

I used to be able to.. I dont know what is his issue lately.

He knows that stress can cause me to get real sick. I can be paralyzed (hemiplegic migraine)

I think I need a break ..


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie ... hormones..

OMG I am sick of sweats been happening A LOT to me.


----------



## molly85

I am trying to be good and wait till next weekend to do a HPT.Will start temping 1st of February so at least I am mentally in order never mind my body.

Molly85


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> Oh WOW so we will all be due in the same week HAHA!! Yeah Jellie its very rare to give birth on your due date usually with your first you go over....chances are we will have a October baby!! :D I dont mind. I dont know who would be mummy first but with my stubborn OH I'l probably end up going to 50 WEEKS :rofl: ONLY JOKING!! X
> 
> OH Lord.. I would'nt wish that on no one... lol
> 
> Yeah its gonna be pretty cool.... Wow I can't get over how many BFP there'e been... Got to hold on... there's more on the way :happydance:...
> 
> Men... I give up, I just need one lil thing from him and he can just go on about his life....
> 
> Now Ladies :test: :test: :test: I want to see more BFP.... :dust:Click to expand...

:rofl: its true!!

Yep your right I'm still waiting for you to get peeing missy??? LOL xx:hugs:


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> Breathe Kellie, Seems all the Men are having PMS, eh? Did he not see the test? Tell him to get his face out of the xbox and look.

:rofl: this made me laugh!!!!!!!!! He's seen it but wont believe it untill its BOLD and we have been Docs and Ive missed my period ETC ETC.!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kellie Marie said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> oh no kellie, dont be scared babe! Stress is no good for your beanie! Honestly sweetheart search these threads, load a people have said they were certain the biatch was on her way! Think its a symptom! I dont feel preggers either babe! Apart frm the wee bit sore raspberry ripples! When is she due? Xx
> 
> Well I'm 12DPO so I think she is due Monday or Tuesday can't be certain as I sufferer from PCOS so its common for me to be "extra extra" late!! I have read a couple but I just feel out :cry: Im super scared and Im ever more scared now about doing a hpt. I have pain in my tummy now but they are more towards the top of my tummy and I'm quite windy....still cant go to the bathroom :growlmad: I will let Chris off playing the xbox now but he doesnt even care about how I feel. He even said to me earlier "babe why are you telling these people your pregnant when you havent even missed your period or gone to the doc yet" that made me angry and abit upset :cry: My raspberry ripples hurt too and i keep getting shooting pains in them!!
> 
> I need a break from all this baby stuff because I'm worried I will get so upset if "something" happens!! I feel so down xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Aww Kellie I'm sorry he's being so insensitive, I'd be pee'd too.. Hun don't be scared, I know you really want this. You have all the signs, just relax... take a breather for tonight, tomorrow is another day... Breath girlie....
> Everything is going to be OK... Hang in there... Get some rest... NiteClick to expand...
> 
> Awww thank you hunny :hugs: I feel abit better now after my :shower: and :cake: :haha: One minute i'm moody, angry, bouncing off the walls I dont get it :shrug: Thank you again hun I hope your ok xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Your welcome.... I've had my cry spells for the night... I'm heading off to bed.... I hope to have some good news from you ladies tomorrow...
And I tell ya, I've did the same thing the last 2 nights... I go from hot to cold in a matter of minutes... its wild... Glad you feel better... MMM Cheesecake.... damn I'm gonna get fat... haha

Nite all.... Get some rest... I hear tomorrow is going to be a big day :dust:

OHHHHH No... I'm NOT peeing until the 19th... or 21st... I don't want no false negative, that will not only freak me out, it will break my heart....
I think I'll wait.... Nite nite... Big :hugs: to all... Your awesome... thank you...


----------



## shaerichelle

I took my test already
..

sorry I am just in tears.


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> I used to be able to.. I dont know what is his issue lately.
> 
> He knows that stress can cause me to get real sick. I can be paralyzed (hemiplegic migraine)
> 
> I think I need a break ..

awwww just relax hun!! Sorry to heat that by the way xx




*ps how do you all reply to threads so quickly?? I mean I'm quick at typing and I thought my laptop is quick but everytime I reply to a message you guys have already done like 3.....whats with that....I cant keep up!! *


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> oh no kellie, dont be scared babe! Stress is no good for your beanie! Honestly sweetheart search these threads, load a people have said they were certain the biatch was on her way! Think its a symptom! I dont feel preggers either babe! Apart frm the wee bit sore raspberry ripples! When is she due? Xx
> 
> Well I'm 12DPO so I think she is due Monday or Tuesday can't be certain as I sufferer from PCOS so its common for me to be "extra extra" late!! I have read a couple but I just feel out :cry: Im super scared and Im ever more scared now about doing a hpt. I have pain in my tummy now but they are more towards the top of my tummy and I'm quite windy....still cant go to the bathroom :growlmad: I will let Chris off playing the xbox now but he doesnt even care about how I feel. He even said to me earlier "babe why are you telling these people your pregnant when you havent even missed your period or gone to the doc yet" that made me angry and abit upset :cry: My raspberry ripples hurt too and i keep getting shooting pains in them!!
> 
> I need a break from all this baby stuff because I'm worried I will get so upset if "something" happens!! I feel so down xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Aww Kellie I'm sorry he's being so insensitive, I'd be pee'd too.. Hun don't be scared, I know you really want this. You have all the signs, just relax... take a breather for tonight, tomorrow is another day... Breath girlie....
> Everything is going to be OK... Hang in there... Get some rest... NiteClick to expand...
> 
> Awww thank you hunny :hugs: I feel abit better now after my :shower: and :cake: :haha: One minute i'm moody, angry, bouncing off the walls I dont get it :shrug: Thank you again hun I hope your ok xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome.... I've had my cry spells for the night... I'm heading off to bed.... I hope to have some good news from you ladies tomorrow...
> And I tell ya, I've did the same thing the last 2 nights... I go from hot to cold in a matter of minutes... its wild... Glad you feel better... MMM Cheesecake.... damn I'm gonna get fat... haha
> 
> Nite all.... Get some rest... I hear tomorrow is going to be a big day :dust:
> 
> OHHHHH No... I'm NOT peeing until the 19th... or 21st... I don't want no false negative, that will not only freak me out, it will break my heart....
> I think I'll wait.... Nite nite... Big :hugs: to all... Your awesome... thank you...Click to expand...


Aww night night hun sleep well! I dont think there will be any :bfn: coming your way so dont worry :dust:!! 

Sleep tight I'm sure we will all speak again tomorrow :haha: x


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> I took my test already
> ..
> 
> sorry I am just in tears.

How comes? was it a :bfn: you ok?? x


----------



## shaerichelle

nite hopin,

I refresh the page and get emails:)

I guess Ill go now. My paralysis is starting. 

I gotta try to sleep now. 

Ill let you all know my results in the morning.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kellie Marie said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> oh no kellie, dont be scared babe! Stress is no good for your beanie! Honestly sweetheart search these threads, load a people have said they were certain the biatch was on her way! Think its a symptom! I dont feel preggers either babe! Apart frm the wee bit sore raspberry ripples! When is she due? Xx
> 
> Well I'm 12DPO so I think she is due Monday or Tuesday can't be certain as I sufferer from PCOS so its common for me to be "extra extra" late!! I have read a couple but I just feel out :cry: Im super scared and Im ever more scared now about doing a hpt. I have pain in my tummy now but they are more towards the top of my tummy and I'm quite windy....still cant go to the bathroom :growlmad: I will let Chris off playing the xbox now but he doesnt even care about how I feel. He even said to me earlier "babe why are you telling these people your pregnant when you havent even missed your period or gone to the doc yet" that made me angry and abit upset :cry: My raspberry ripples hurt too and i keep getting shooting pains in them!!
> 
> I need a break from all this baby stuff because I'm worried I will get so upset if "something" happens!! I feel so down xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Aww Kellie I'm sorry he's being so insensitive, I'd be pee'd too.. Hun don't be scared, I know you really want this. You have all the signs, just relax... take a breather for tonight, tomorrow is another day... Breath girlie....
> Everything is going to be OK... Hang in there... Get some rest... NiteClick to expand...
> 
> Awww thank you hunny :hugs: I feel abit better now after my :shower: and :cake: :haha: One minute i'm moody, angry, bouncing off the walls I dont get it :shrug: Thank you again hun I hope your ok xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome.... I've had my cry spells for the night... I'm heading off to bed.... I hope to have some good news from you ladies tomorrow...
> And I tell ya, I've did the same thing the last 2 nights... I go from hot to cold in a matter of minutes... its wild... Glad you feel better... MMM Cheesecake.... damn I'm gonna get fat... haha
> 
> Nite all.... Get some rest... I hear tomorrow is going to be a big day :dust:
> 
> OHHHHH No... I'm NOT peeing until the 19th... or 21st... I don't want no false negative, that will not only freak me out, it will break my heart....
> I think I'll wait.... Nite nite... Big :hugs: to all... Your awesome... thank you...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww night night hun sleep well! I dont think there will be any :bfn: coming your way so dont worry :dust:!!
> 
> Sleep tight I'm sure we will all speak again tomorrow :haha: xClick to expand...

Thank you so much Kellie.... I see it coming tomorrow for you :dust: and every awesome Lady on here.... 

Good Luck and Baby Dust Shaerichelle... Nite hun... :hugs: Get that BFP

We have a dream, now where going to live the dream.... Baby dreams everyone.... :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie-DH is moody. I had BFN this am. 

night dear.


----------



## jelliebabie

gdnite hoping, n hugs shannon. Am going to sleep too now ladies. Fxd for my fmu digi! Nite kel babe, rest n take it easy! Try not to smash the xbox! Lmao xxx yip, its pg hormones makin u crazy up n down xxx


----------



## Shan

Morning Ladies,

We are two hours ahead here in SA, so I am anxiously for all of you ladies to come with good news, holding thumbs! :hugs:


----------



## Hobnob

Well ladies, it appear this is a lucky thread!

I tested this morning and got a :bfp: or four!


----------



## jelliebabie

congrats hobnob! U must be so happy! Well girls i did my digi, bfn! Yip not pregnant! Hw can i get 2 positives now this? Im feeling so sad x


----------



## Shan

Congrats Hobnob, that is awesome!! :happydance::thumbup:

Jelliebabie, please don't be dispondent, I have heard that the digi's usually show up later, they are not as sensitive! I think your two :bfp: is a good sign!

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Kellie Marie

Congrats hobnob!! :wohoo: 

And JellieBabie the Digi is alot less sensitive. I personally dont trust the blue dye tests but because you got a positive on a pink dye too I know its your :bfp: Please trust me when I tell you the digis wont work yet. 

Give it like 4 days and it will I can assure you. You do have a a mini jelliebabie in there :hugs:!!!

Once again I have woken up with cramping in my tummy and shooting pains up my noonooo :cry: off for more sleep I think!

Will catch up with you guys again later :) xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks kellie, i hope ur right babe! Am gonna go back to sleep too! Think i will be off to the shops later for more tests! Hope u and ur noo noo lmao are feeling better soon, hugsxx


----------



## Hobnob

jelliebabie said:


> congrats hobnob!




Shan said:


> Congrats Hobnob, that is awesome!! :happydance::thumbup:

Thanks ladies!



Kellie Marie said:


> Congrats hobnob!! :wohoo:
> Once again I have woken up with cramping in my tummy and shooting pains up my noonooo :cry: off for more sleep I think!
> 
> Will catch up with you guys again later :) xxx

I've got cramping in my tummy too, had it for about a week now.


----------



## jelliebabie

hi ladies, just thought i would update you, cudnt sleep was so dissapointed with my digi result so i went out and bought some frer, just did one, bfn!! So im officialy not pregnant! Excited over nothing! Just waiting for the witch now and i can sense her arrival! Sorry kel, but looks like we aint gonna be bump buddies after all! Good luck to all u other ladies, im out xxx


----------



## l30uk

I am 9 dpo... I tested yesterday but it was BFN :-( Have had some cramping but I had a reversal 6 weeks ago so it could be that. My nipples and boobs are sore but I do suffer from breast pain from time to time. I have noticed that the veins (which are always there as I am fair skinned) are running into my nipples and the veins are quite swollen across the areola which is unusual for me (I think, lol). I've also been feeling extremely bloated but that could be the amount of food I've been eating. So that's the trouble, I've had loads of 'symptoms' but they could have alternative explanations. I am going to try my best to not test again unless AF doesn't show up.. easier said than done though!

C x


----------



## l30uk

Oh and my nipples look HUGE... Are they always this big I am wondering!!! :wacko:


----------



## jelliebabie

welcome l30uk! It does sound very promising for u! I wish u all the best! X


----------



## ms.conception

Well, I tried to upload a picture, but it wouldn't let me because It was too big...

I got my :bfp: this morning with FMU, and it's clear as a bell :)

still kind of in shock...so I think i will send the day catching up on this thread lol...there are 11 more pages then when I left!!

I'm so happy I get to continue the pregnancy journey with you ladies...

and Kellie, I'm gonna start the blog ASAP lol...

OMG! lol i'm freaking rite now..:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hob- Congrats!

Jellie- the digis are way less sensitive.. I dont even plan on using one. If you go two BFPs already that should be enough. FRER ..well it didnt show for me for my son went to doc and it was positive. Can you get a blood test?

Kellie- I have the same damn pain ..its sharp in my belly. and around my belly button I had some weird tingles. and damn pains up my noooo. It hurts and they go all the way up my pubic bone. plus I feel pain and pressure there. We are the same days past o..

BFN for me again. Getting frustrated. Ive tried all different kinds of tests. So I woke up with another rash...a worse one. Frustrated to say the least.. I hate today...


----------



## shaerichelle

Congrats Ms. Conception. 

Wow you girls are so lucky.


----------



## jelliebabie

omg! A big congratulations ms conception!! U must be over the moon! How many dpo are u? What test did u use? a happy n healthy 9 months to u xx


----------



## ms.conception

Don't be discouraged ladies if you didn't get your BFP right away....
AF is offically 4 days late for me...and I'm roughly 17 days past ovulation and I'm only just getting my BFP...so I guess some people it takes a little longer for the line to show up..

I used clear blue, the orginal kind, i bought a two pack to be sure, and I used FMU with the dip method..the dip method works a lot better....the test I did last night I basically drowned with my pee pee lol and I could see a line but I wasn't really sure so I did another this morning and you can see it plain as day...

Good luck to all of you ladies and don't give up yet....


----------



## jelliebabie

hey ms conception, did the line come up straight away? I did that test yesterday but the line took a few mins to come up but was still within the 10min mark and it gave me a horrible false positive! not that thats what u had of course not u r deffo pg but just wondering if it came up right away? Im thrilled for u! First month trying aswell. Luck girl! Xx


----------



## ms.conception

jelliebabie said:


> hey ms conception, did the line come up straight away? I did that test yesterday but the line took a few mins to come up but was still within the 10min mark and it gave me a horrible false positive! not that thats what u had of course not u r deffo pg but just wondering if it came up right away? Im thrilled for u! First month trying aswell. Luck girl! Xx

Kind of came up right away...were I did the dip method..it took a little longer for the control line to pop up, like a minute or so...but once the control line was there, my other line came up at the same time...

I know, my and the hubby are in complete shock that we got it first try....I don't know what to do with myself I'm so excited


----------



## Kellie Marie

Omg omg omg :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::fool::fool::fool::fool::fool::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::yellow::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:

CONGRATULATIONS MS CONCEPTION (P.s sorry if I went overboard on the smilyes i'm just SOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


Cant wait until you get that blog going :haha: xxxxxx


----------



## ms.conception

LOL!! thank you Kellie, no you didn't go overboard, lol thats exactly how I feel!!!!

how are you feeling Kellie?? what did I miss while I was gone?!!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey ms comception, your photo has changed, are u the blonde or brunette? Lol. Yeah mines took a few mins so from now on i will only read within 2mins lol, i got a faint + on another test too but its just my luck! Maybe next month i suppose! At least u dont have to do another hrs drive for more tests! Id love to live miles away frm civilisation! X


----------



## Kellie Marie

ms.conception said:


> LOL!! thank you Kellie, no you didn't go overboard, lol thats exactly how I feel!!!!
> 
> how are you feeling Kellie?? what did I miss while I was gone?!!

Haha aww bles you and hubby!! Erm ok I guess - yesterday I was in a crap mood and today I feel ok haha. No real preg signs just sharp pains in my lower tummy they dont feel very nice :cry: Oh an also you may of read I can't go for a poo (sorry TMI) its just stuck....I can't get it out...:shrug:

:rofl: its been like this for ages!

I hope your ok?? any preg symptoms? I'm super excited for youxxxx I want to be your bump buddy too..:cry: x


----------



## jelliebabie

how u getting on today kellie, hope ur feeling better xx


----------



## Kellie Marie

jelliebabie said:


> hey ms comception, your photo has changed, are u the blonde or brunette? Lol. Yeah mines took a few mins so from now on i will only read within 2mins lol, i got a faint + on another test too but its just my luck! Maybe next month i suppose! At least u dont have to do another hrs drive for more tests! Id love to live miles away frm civilisation! X

Maybe next month for what Jelliebabie I thought you had a little beanie?? xx:hugs:


----------



## Kellie Marie

Btw I'm ok hunny - are you ok? what is this I hear.......why the sad tone? arent you preg??

*P.S LADIES I'M GOING OUT SHORTLY SO IF I STOP REPLYING YOU KNOW WHY!! x*


----------



## shaerichelle

ok girls. i am in a mood still. really sad. I guess having BFN doesnt help and a stupid rash. and the pains in my wooha (like Kellie). My aerolas are turning brown, my gland bumps are way bigger, and my nips are too
DH seem to have gotten enough sleep. So thats a good thing


----------



## shaerichelle

l30uk said:


> Oh and my nipples look HUGE... Are they always this big I am wondering!!! :wacko:

that happened to me this am:wacko:


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> ok girls. i am in a mood still. really sad. I guess having BFN doesnt help and a stupid rash. and the pains in my wooha (like Kellie). My aerolas are turning brown, my gland bumps are way bigger, and my nips are too
> DH seem to have gotten enough sleep. So thats a good thing

Hahaha yeah thankfully those pains in my Noonoo have gone!!:happydance::blush: haha! Don't be sad...your turn will come just have faith I promise! Glad DH has had his sleep....for your sake!!! My OH has taken his daughter out for the day......whole place to myself! :haha: wondering how I can "accidentally" brake his XBOX without him knowing it was me....:muaha::devil: hehe xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

lol kellie, u r too funny! Stay away from that x box! He will only go and sulk!
Did u not read my earlier post? I cudnt sleep so went out and bought some frer, another bfn! So am out! I think x


----------



## ms.conception

jelliebabie said:


> hey ms conception, did the line come up straight away? I did that test yesterday but the line took a few mins to come up but was still within the 10min mark and it gave me a horrible false positive! not that thats what u had of course not u r deffo pg but just wondering if it came up right away? Im thrilled for u! First month trying aswell. Luck girl! Xx

Kind of came up right away...were I did the dip method..it took a little longer for the control line to pop up, like a minute or so...but once the control line was there, my other line came up at the same time...

I know, my and the hubby are in complete shock that we got it first try....I don't know what to do with myself I'm so excited


----------



## jelliebabie

ms conception, hw many dpo where u when u last tested bfore ur bfp? X


----------



## hitchinite

jelliebabie said:


> lol kellie, u r too funny! Stay away from that x box! He will only go and sulk!
> Did u not read my earlier post? I cudnt sleep so went out and bought some frer, another bfn! So am out! I think x

Oh Jelliebabie,

Im sorry you are feeling glum- :hug: I have been reading your story this month- I cant believe you had a false +ve- -if :witch: has still not caught you is there not any hope? 
The highs and lows of this thread are intense- what a rollercoaster of emotions. 

:witch: is heading my way thats for sure- I was trying so hard to hold her off.. !!
Jellie- if it really didnt work for you this month then fingers crossed for a Valentines :bfp:- aww how romantic would that be- :winkwink:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

aww thanks hichinite, xx gl for u 2. Im either 10dpo or 12dpo so i suppose theres a wee wee chance but i do feel af is on her way! So is af on her visit to u? Maybe we can all meet up here again in a couple of weeks? The unlucky bfns that is, tho it dont look like there will be many of us lol x


----------



## stargirl69

I will be here next month! Af on way for me. Will be 4th month ttc for me. I have long cycles though - so I won't be ovulating until around mid February.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow, I go to bed and I find out we have 2 more lucky ladies... Congrats hobnob & Ms. Conception I told you that you were pregnant, you had all the classic signs... I'm so happy for you both...

Hang in there Shannon, I agree, give it a few more days... Everyone is different, some can find out in 10 dpo and some later on 14-18 dpo.. maybe your OV date is off??? Rash? maybe nerves?

Kellie, I feel ya on the stomach issues...ugg... cramps ALOT last night and here and there this morning... I got leg cramps so bad during the night it woke me up... Feeling yucky like flippin :witch: is coming too... NOW My left side of my tata's hurt... I'm all over the place... anyone have any magic they can shine on me... I'm confused... 

Welcome 130Uk... There are some truly amazing ladies here... any questions just fire away....


----------



## ms.conception

jelliebabie said:


> ms conception, hw many dpo where u when u last tested bfore ur bfp? X


I wrote a big post earlier, but I guess it didn't come up for some reason..
jellie I am 17 days past ovulation today...last nite was my first BFP and it was super faint...my hubby and i were very unsure, but when I tested this morning with FMU it was very prominent...don't get discouraged...i took 8 tests before i finnally got a BFP :)


----------



## ms.conception

Kellie Marie said:


> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> hey ms comception, your photo has changed, are u the blonde or brunette? Lol. Yeah mines took a few mins so from now on i will only read within 2mins lol, i got a faint + on another test too but its just my luck! Maybe next month i suppose! At least u dont have to do another hrs drive for more tests! Id love to live miles away frm civilisation! X
> 
> Maybe next month for what Jelliebabie I thought you had a little beanie?? xx:hugs:Click to expand...

LOL I'm the Blonde & the Brunette lol, and sometimes a redhead..i'm a hairstylist so I change depending on my mood..lolol too funny...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> aww thanks hichinite, xx gl for u 2. Im either 10dpo or 12dpo so i suppose theres a wee wee chance but i do feel af is on her way! So is af on her visit to u? Maybe we can all meet up here again in a couple of weeks? The unlucky bfns that is, tho it dont look like there will be many of us lol x[/QUOTE
> 
> Jellie wait a few more days... Don't give up... I feel the same way though, yet I have'nt tested... I feel like the dreaded :witch: is coming too... THIS will be my only chance...
> 
> I prayed so hard for everyone last night, a few times... lol big hugs to ya jellie... things will work out for ya... I know they will... :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

ms.conception said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelliebabie said:
> 
> 
> hey ms comception, your photo has changed, are u the blonde or brunette? Lol. Yeah mines took a few mins so from now on i will only read within 2mins lol, i got a faint + on another test too but its just my luck! Maybe next month i suppose! At least u dont have to do another hrs drive for more tests! Id love to live miles away frm civilisation! X
> 
> Maybe next month for what Jelliebabie I thought you had a little beanie?? xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I'm the Blonde & the Brunette lol, and sometimes a redhead..i'm a hairstylist so I change depending on my mood..lolol too funny...Click to expand...

Me too, I do that as well... I even cut my own hair... which stays short... lol
Now that your pregnant you can't so your stuck with your color now... I mean some say you can, but I would'nt... I like the color you have now... Its really beautiful...


----------



## ms.conception

Nah, not coloring during pregnancy is kind of an old school rule....professional products are so different now...I use ammonia free 98% natural products, i have clients with severe health problems like environmental illnesses and many, many pregnant clients...all who color..no one's ever had a problem, if anything going to see your stylists during preg. or even pre conception is the pick me up most women need, makes yuo feel better :) b(but i love the brown, so i'm going to stick with it)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Mine is pretty much the same color... I love it... Yeah that was way back in the day, colors have advanced and changed alot... I don't do hair anymore... I'm going to color mine today... lol Its sooo overdue.... Very pretty color for you...

HUGE CONGRATS to ya... I'm soooo happy for you... :happydance:


----------



## ms.conception

hhaha thanx. neat that you used to do hair tho...i have my own salon, i opened 3 years ago...now i have to figure out how to tel my girls lol


----------



## inkdchick

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> Oh WOW so we will all be due in the same week HAHA!! Yeah Jellie its very rare to give birth on your due date usually with your first you go over....chances are we will have a October baby!! :D I dont mind. I dont know who would be mummy first but with my stubborn OH I'l probably end up going to 50 WEEKS :rofl: ONLY JOKING!! X
> 
> OH Lord.. I would'nt wish that on no one... lol
> 
> Yeah its gonna be pretty cool.... Wow I can't get over how many BFP there'e been... Got to hold on... there's more on the way :happydance:...
> 
> Men... I give up, I just need one lil thing from him and he can just go on about his life....
> 
> Now Ladies :test: :test: :test: I want to see more BFP.... :dust:Click to expand...

Hi when are you due to test


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow Ms. Conception thats Awesome.... I think the girls will be excited, maybe they'll get a Lil brother this time... Everything will be just fine... I'm super excited for ya...

Inkdchick... I'm not going to test for a week now... 1st got to see if the :witch: shows her ugly head... I'm now 11 dpo and I don't want to take a test and get a BFN so I'm going to wait too see if AF is coming... I do have ALOT of symptoms BUT I just want to hold out... thanks for asking...


----------



## ms.conception

Here it is ladies, 17DPO
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







peestick.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ms.conception

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Wow Ms. Conception thats Awesome.... I think the girls will be excited, maybe they'll get a Lil brother this time... Everything will be just fine... I'm super excited for ya...
> 
> Inkdchick... I'm not going to test for a week now... 1st got to see if the :witch: shows her ugly head... I'm now 11 dpo and I don't want to take a test and get a BFN so I'm going to wait too see if AF is coming... I do have ALOT of symptoms BUT I just want to hold out... thanks for asking...


haha your too cute hope, no by Girl's I mean my staff at work...! lol cuz they are going to be taking over for me in about 9 months lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi ladies. I am tired! I told DH I have been so emotional I should be preggo. My tatas look like udders:haha:

Hopin- I have been taking my temp. So I am pretty sure I have Oed a while back. Yah itll probably take me until my hubby is gone to find out:cry:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ms. Conception..... WOOOHOOOOO That is Awesome.... :happydance: Congrats thats a huge BFP!!

Now you can change your avatar from TTC to Newly Pregnant... Woot Woot.... Yay...


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay I think I am going to buy a clear blue. Thats the third person within a few threads I type in to get a positive on those!


----------



## ms.conception

I think I'm in love with clearblue too....


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hi ladies. I am tired! I told DH I have been so emotional I should be preggo. My tatas look like udders:haha:
> 
> Hopin- I have been taking my temp. So I am pretty sure I have Oed a while back. Yah itll probably take me until my hubby is gone to find out:cry:

I'm telling you that YOU have ALL the signs.... wait a few more days

Your soo silly, utters thats too funny... OMG now both of mine are aching... and Sooo big.... I had leg cramps so bad during the night it woke me up... I kinda feel like the :witch: is coming though??? Guess we'll see...

Hang in there girlie... Hold off a few more days... Ms. Conception was 18 dpo and she got a postive.... I'm so happy for her... OH and I prayed very hard last night for all of us trying.... Baby :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> ok girls. i am in a mood still. really sad. I guess having BFN doesnt help and a stupid rash. and the pains in my wooha (like Kellie). My aerolas are turning brown, my gland bumps are way bigger, and my nips are too
> DH seem to have gotten enough sleep. So thats a good thing
> 
> Hahaha yeah thankfully those pains in my Noonoo have gone!!:happydance::blush: haha! Don't be sad...your turn will come just have faith I promise! Glad DH has had his sleep....for your sake!!! My OH has taken his daughter out for the day......whole place to myself! :haha: wondering how I can "accidentally" brake his XBOX without him knowing it was me....:muaha::devil: hehe xxxClick to expand...

I dont have to worry about the xbox..instead the pc. My hubby is a computer geek.:shrug: Tell him it slipped off and fell and broke.. have any cats?:haha::winkwink: Mine are gone. I just feel really naseuas. Almost threw up in the middle of taking my supplements.. and had metallic taste this am.


----------



## molly85

Hey ladies what the heck is I have heard OPK's can be used as HPt's?
God I hope my system cranks it's self up soon can't be left here alone.

Molly85


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I am tired! I told DH I have been so emotional I should be preggo. My tatas look like udders:haha:
> 
> Hopin- I have been taking my temp. So I am pretty sure I have Oed a while back. Yah itll probably take me until my hubby is gone to find out:cry:
> 
> Your soo silly, utters thats too funny... OMG now both of mine are aching... and Sooo big.... I had leg cramps so bad during the night it woke me up... I kinda feel like the :witch: is coming though??? Guess we'll see...
> 
> Hang in there girlie... Hold off a few more days... Ms. Conception was 18 dpo and she got a postive.... I'm so happy for her... OH and I prayed very hard last night for all of us trying.... Baby :dust:Click to expand...

Well I have been praying for years I will find my hubby. then I got him. Ever since I have had my son I wanted another.. lol Now I have two stepdaughters too so we will see.

I swear mine grew over night. I hope I get a bfp while he is gone honestly so I can make up a huge suprise when he gets home thursday pm:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Hey ladies what the heck is I have heard OPK's can be used as HPt's?
> God I hope my system cranks it's self up soon can't be left here alone.
> 
> Molly85

I had a opk be very faint the other day and now nothing. I dont trust those things. I think the OPK has to be positive by being same color as control line


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

ms.conception said:


> I think I'm in love with clearblue too....

'

Dam, I'm gonna have to go out in this rain and get one.... BUT... I'm going to hold off to see if the :witch: is coming, which she better not... lol

I really don't think it matters what kind of test you get really, cuz if you have a bit of hcg in your body your going to get a BFP, depending when you test... but I do hear more accurate results with clear blue... haha...

Good Luck and Baby Dust to everyone trying... :)


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks hoping n praying!
I sure feel like af is coming, cramping and bloated, she aint due till tomorrow! Oh well at least itll be a day less to wait till af! Cant believe what a difference a day makes, yesterday so happy n today so sad, what a crash x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I am tired! I told DH I have been so emotional I should be preggo. My tatas look like udders:haha:
> 
> Hopin- I have been taking my temp. So I am pretty sure I have Oed a while back. Yah itll probably take me until my hubby is gone to find out:cry:
> 
> Your soo silly, utters thats too funny... OMG now both of mine are aching... and Sooo big.... I had leg cramps so bad during the night it woke me up... I kinda feel like the :witch: is coming though??? Guess we'll see...
> 
> Hang in there girlie... Hold off a few more days... Ms. Conception was 18 dpo and she got a postive.... I'm so happy for her... OH and I prayed very hard last night for all of us trying.... Baby :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been praying for years I will find my hubby. then I got him. Ever since I have had my son I wanted another.. lol Now I have two stepdaughters too so we will see.
> 
> I swear mine grew over night. I hope I get a bfp while he is gone honestly so I can make up a huge suprise when he gets home thursday pm:happydance:Click to expand...

OHHH I'd make him sweat after the way he's treated you... I'd send him a pic of the BFP to his cellphone... lol Thats what I'm gonna do...

OMG, I just looked at my bb's and dam there huge and green vainy... I'm freaking out now... ache as all heck too...


----------



## ms.conception

heheh HURRY up Hope & Shaerichelle and join me!!! you both sound like you're having symptoms..don't get dicouraged!!!

I'll list the exact symptoms i had...and you guys can compare,,k?

Ovulated new years eve... :sex: with the hubby...

4 days later...couldn't get out of bed I was so tired..slept for 3 days..didn't move out of the house...

1 week later, worst congestion and headcold of my life...it lasted for almost 2 weeks...I felt miserable..

around the same time as I had the head cold, I became super, super emotional..cried in public...sat on the couch and cried for no reason...cried at work one day...and had to take a day off b/c i was so emotional...

It went away...and i'm great now

This week, i have this tingling, odd sensation in my abdomen down really low, just above my pelvis...feels like..hmm I don't know how to discribe it...just feels like there's a fuzzy or kind of like when your foot goes to sleep...but if your belly? lol

i also have extreme nausea..not in my head...Oh and my boobs have doubled in size i think..nipples look kinda darker, i guess, but hubby says there not..i think they are..and they are like udders too lol


----------



## molly85

Jellie your not out until she rears he ugly head. Be alot more patient than me. We start on our spare room on Tuesday hopefullygetting all decorated in neutral tones tho mysteriously have some Blue curtains for it. Do we think this is a sign?
Lol

Molly85


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Jellie, wait a few more days and retest.... Hang in there... :)

Thanks for the info Ms. Conception... I'm all over the place... I've had so many signs and today alot more... cramping on and off, but the swelled up now bigger chest with the roadmap of green vains have me thinking its possible...

In between the weepy and crying, then fine, then crying at every little thing, which I do not do... lol I'm beyond emotional... haha... 

I have'nt had any implantation bleeding at all?? Some don't have it I hear?? Damn I wish Weds would hurry up and get here so I know... I want to take a test but I think its way too early only 11 dpo and we :sex: on the 6th "the highest fertility day".... Woot Woot... Gonna have to wait out the storm.... Thanks for your help ....

YAY.. You changed your Avatar.... So exciting.... I hope you still hang out with us... Hopefuly we'll ALL be going you soon... :)


----------



## ms.conception

Just hang in there jellie, I'll say a lil prayer for you!! I want you to hurry up and be bump buddies with us!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I am tired! I told DH I have been so emotional I should be preggo. My tatas look like udders:haha:
> 
> Hopin- I have been taking my temp. So I am pretty sure I have Oed a while back. Yah itll probably take me until my hubby is gone to find out:cry:
> 
> Your soo silly, utters thats too funny... OMG now both of mine are aching... and Sooo big.... I had leg cramps so bad during the night it woke me up... I kinda feel like the :witch: is coming though??? Guess we'll see...
> 
> Hang in there girlie... Hold off a few more days... Ms. Conception was 18 dpo and she got a postive.... I'm so happy for her... OH and I prayed very hard last night for all of us trying.... Baby :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been praying for years I will find my hubby. then I got him. Ever since I have had my son I wanted another.. lol Now I have two stepdaughters too so we will see.
> 
> I swear mine grew over night. I hope I get a bfp while he is gone honestly so I can make up a huge suprise when he gets home thursday pm:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OHHH I'd make him sweat after the way he's treated you... I'd send him a pic of the BFP to his cellphone... lol Thats what I'm gonna do...
> 
> OMG, I just looked at my bb's and dam there huge and green vainy... I'm freaking out now... ache as all heck too...Click to expand...

lol, should send him a picture with the results blocked out!
Veiny is good.. My hubby said mine are the biggest they have been
when are you testing?


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> heheh HURRY up Hope & Shaerichelle and join me!!! you both sound like you're having symptoms..don't get dicouraged!!!
> 
> I'll list the exact symptoms i had...and you guys can compare,,k?
> 
> Ovulated new years eve... :sex: with the hubby...
> 
> 4 days later...couldn't get out of bed I was so tired..slept for 3 days..didn't move out of the house...
> 
> 1 week later, worst congestion and headcold of my life...it lasted for almost 2 weeks...I felt miserable..
> 
> around the same time as I had the head cold, I became super, super emotional..cried in public...sat on the couch and cried for no reason...cried at work one day...and had to take a day off b/c i was so emotional...
> 
> It went away...and i'm great now
> 
> This week, i have this tingling, odd sensation in my abdomen down really low, just above my pelvis...feels like..hmm I don't know how to discribe it...just feels like there's a fuzzy or kind of like when your foot goes to sleep...but if your belly? lol
> 
> i also have extreme nausea..not in my head...Oh and my boobs have doubled in size i think..nipples look kinda darker, i guess, but hubby says there not..i think they are..and they are like udders too lol

Umm I have had all the same symptoms as you.:dohh: even the crying for 3 days. the fuzzy stomach feeling yesterday.

umm my nips are brownish and punks.. UDDERS! Me too. And they hurt on the very sides near the armpits and in nips only.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> Jellie your not out until she rears he ugly head. Be alot more patient than me. We start on our spare room on Tuesday hopefullygetting all decorated in neutral tones tho mysteriously have some Blue curtains for it. Do we think this is a sign?
> Lol
> 
> Molly85

I agree with Molly... only 1 day to wait.... Hang in there... I feel another BFP coming... :dust:

Hmmm I'd say its a sign Molly.... Good Luck and baby dust to ya... I have'nt even gotten that far... I have an extra room, just waiting to see if the ugly :witch: is gonna show... I'm 50/50 right now... :(


----------



## Hobnob

Thanks for the congrats ladies!

Congrats to the others with :bfp: too, and good luck to others waiting to test.

xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Hopin you sound like me, but me and dh pretty much BD everyday lol..so I have a high chance.

Jellie, Dont be said you got two BFP? Two different tests?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> ms.conception said:
> 
> 
> heheh HURRY up Hope & Shaerichelle and join me!!! you both sound like you're having symptoms..don't get dicouraged!!!
> 
> I'll list the exact symptoms i had...and you guys can compare,,k?
> 
> Ovulated new years eve... :sex: with the hubby...
> 
> 4 days later...couldn't get out of bed I was so tired..slept for 3 days..didn't move out of the house...
> 
> 1 week later, worst congestion and headcold of my life...it lasted for almost 2 weeks...I felt miserable..
> 
> around the same time as I had the head cold, I became super, super emotional..cried in public...sat on the couch and cried for no reason...cried at work one day...and had to take a day off b/c i was so emotional...
> 
> It went away...and i'm great now
> 
> This week, i have this tingling, odd sensation in my abdomen down really low, just above my pelvis...feels like..hmm I don't know how to discribe it...just feels like there's a fuzzy or kind of like when your foot goes to sleep...but if your belly? lol
> 
> i also have extreme nausea..not in my head...Oh and my boobs have doubled in size i think..nipples look kinda darker, i guess, but hubby says there not..i think they are..and they are like udders too lol
> 
> Umm I have had all the same symptoms as you.:dohh: even the crying for 3 days. the fuzzy stomach feeling yesterday.
> 
> umm my nips are brownish and punks.. UDDERS! Me too. And they hurt on the very sides near the armpits and in nips only.Click to expand...

I'm telling you... You are Sooo pregnant... Thats exactly where the pain is on me, the sides OMG... both of them now... was just one... lol 
Utters... I feel like there going to pop there soo big... lol Not the nips yet, just look darker and fuller hmmm

Ya know, last night I experienced some strange feelings in my abdomen too??


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I am tired! I told DH I have been so emotional I should be preggo. My tatas look like udders:haha:
> 
> Hopin- I have been taking my temp. So I am pretty sure I have Oed a while back. Yah itll probably take me until my hubby is gone to find out:cry:
> 
> Your soo silly, utters thats too funny... OMG now both of mine are aching... and Sooo big.... I had leg cramps so bad during the night it woke me up... I kinda feel like the :witch: is coming though??? Guess we'll see...
> 
> Hang in there girlie... Hold off a few more days... Ms. Conception was 18 dpo and she got a postive.... I'm so happy for her... OH and I prayed very hard last night for all of us trying.... Baby :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been praying for years I will find my hubby. then I got him. Ever since I have had my son I wanted another.. lol Now I have two stepdaughters too so we will see.
> 
> I swear mine grew over night. I hope I get a bfp while he is gone honestly so I can make up a huge suprise when he gets home thursday pm:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OHHH I'd make him sweat after the way he's treated you... I'd send him a pic of the BFP to his cellphone... lol Thats what I'm gonna do...
> 
> OMG, I just looked at my bb's and dam there huge and green vainy... I'm freaking out now... ache as all heck too...Click to expand...
> 
> lol, should send him a picture with the results blocked out!
> Veiny is good.. My hubby said mine are the biggest they have been
> when are you testing?Click to expand...

I'm gonna hold off as long as I can... Gonna wait and see if AF shows her ugly head... I don't want to do it early and get a BFN and lose hope... that ugly :witch: is due on the 20th.... I'm having every sign, just not sure when I should test really... I'm only 11 dpo now... what do you think?


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I am trying to be in denial it could really happen. Hubby said there is more of a possibility now than ever lol.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

ms.conception said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Wow Ms. Conception thats Awesome.... I think the girls will be excited, maybe they'll get a Lil brother this time... Everything will be just fine... I'm super excited for ya...
> 
> Inkdchick... I'm not going to test for a week now... 1st got to see if the :witch: shows her ugly head... I'm now 11 dpo and I don't want to take a test and get a BFN so I'm going to wait too see if AF is coming... I do have ALOT of symptoms BUT I just want to hold out... thanks for asking...
> 
> 
> haha your too cute hope, no by Girl's I mean my staff at work...! lol cuz they are going to be taking over for me in about 9 months lolClick to expand...

Whoops, sorry... lol All this excitement going on I'm losing it too... haha


----------



## shaerichelle

Well I am 13 dpo. Kellie got a pos on 10dpo. lol.. maybe its cause she is a young thang lol. My friend didnt get her positive til she was 6 weeks along. My other friend had to do an ultrasound to get a pos. not even blood worked she was 7 weeks.

so I am gonna test tomorrow and if now AF tuesday. I am testing weds.


----------



## shaerichelle

so my sister is going to be here soon with her girls. I feel like I didnt sleep a wink and have tons of homework eww. So I will be back on this evening.:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Well I am 13 dpo. Kellie got a pos on 10dpo. lol.. maybe its cause she is a young thang lol. My friend didnt get her positive til she was 6 weeks along. My other friend had to do an ultrasound to get a pos. not even blood worked she was 7 weeks.
> 
> so I am gonna test tomorrow and if now AF tuesday. I am testing weds.

HOLY CATFISH... she had to do an ultrasound to find out... I've heard of that too.... Don't give up girlie... I'm right there with ya...

I don't think the :witch: will show... I'm older too and I just really think some people find out earlier, don't know why but they do, some Women don't find out till later, like 10 weeks later Uggg... Just relax, stress will throw things off ya know.... Hang in there... I'm telling you the signs are soo obvious... 
If you don't get AF get a blood test... there 100% Good Luck and baby :dust: This is our time now....


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks ladies, u are all such a lovely bunch! I had a strange feeling in my abdomen last night, i can only describe it as a ball of numbness that was putting pressure on me! Strange! X


----------



## molly85

HOw's this for mean
My boss and his 20 week pregnant wife just popped in with their 2 year old who is all blond curls and cute. She ran up to me and was holding my hands.
GRRRRRRRRRR!
Bring on the Eggs!

Molly85


----------



## Eskimobabys

i tested this morning BFN :( i open the test to get a better look then went back to bed 4 hours later DH went to the bathroom and thought it was a BFP but its not the same thing happened to me back in Nov. FRER dont like me :( AF is due 19th but i have to take progesterone to get a period so i'll prolly start taking it on the 20th...


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie- Sounds like me. 

Yes I know hopin it took a long time. I sure hope I am sounds like you are too.

Molly- Sorry:( 

I am so sleepy and sweats on and off and lots of CM. TMI Alert- Had to change my undies so much.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh Wow... THAT IS A GOOD SIGN SHANNON>>>> I HOPE UR RIGHT... I'm having a bad day... I'm off to get a reading... be back later tonight :)
Hang in there hun... I'm right beside ya... :)

Big :hugs: I'm So sorry to hear Eskimobaby's are you sure? Wait another day and see what happens... Don't give up girlie... Wait and retest in the morning...

My emotions are running amuck and I've got more symptoms but thinking AF is coming too... :( Keep us informed hun... Good Luck and Lotsx of Baby dust doll.. ;)

Hang in there Molly... Been there done that too... Good Luck get the BFP too


----------



## ms.conception

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I am tired! I told DH I have been so emotional I should be preggo. My tatas look like udders:haha:
> 
> Hopin- I have been taking my temp. So I am pretty sure I have Oed a while back. Yah itll probably take me until my hubby is gone to find out:cry:
> 
> Your soo silly, utters thats too funny... OMG now both of mine are aching... and Sooo big.... I had leg cramps so bad during the night it woke me up... I kinda feel like the :witch: is coming though??? Guess we'll see...
> 
> Hang in there girlie... Hold off a few more days... Ms. Conception was 18 dpo and she got a postive.... I'm so happy for her... OH and I prayed very hard last night for all of us trying.... Baby :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have been praying for years I will find my hubby. then I got him. Ever since I have had my son I wanted another.. lol Now I have two stepdaughters too so we will see.
> 
> I swear mine grew over night. I hope I get a bfp while he is gone honestly so I can make up a huge suprise when he gets home thursday pm:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OHHH I'd make him sweat after the way he's treated you... I'd send him a pic of the BFP to his cellphone... lol Thats what I'm gonna do...
> 
> OMG, I just looked at my bb's and dam there huge and green vainy... I'm freaking out now... ache as all heck too...Click to expand...
> 
> lol, should send him a picture with the results blocked out!
> Veiny is good.. My hubby said mine are the biggest they have been
> when are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm gonna hold off as long as I can... Gonna wait and see if AF shows her ugly head... I don't want to do it early and get a BFN and lose hope... that ugly :witch: is due on the 20th.... I'm having every sign, just not sure when I should test really... I'm only 11 dpo now... what do you think?Click to expand...

well, I tested at 11 and 12 dpo, and they were BFN's..just be patient..it will come..:)


----------



## shaerichelle

I will be back on later too. My sister is here. Shes being weird...so I am annoyed.

Oh Ms conception I didnt know that I am testing tomorrow..Then if BFN I am waiting til friday.

I might have o'ed later:(


----------



## Eskimobabys

ms.conception said:


> well, I tested at 11 and 12 dpo, and they were BFN's..just be patient..it will come..:)

That gives me LOADS of hope!:happydance:


----------



## molly85

God just imagine the money that we will save when those positives come up? Either I am drinking to much or some thing is going on with my bladder. I actually thought yesterday 1 boob had expanded. OH says it's allways been bigger how embarassing. Serious symptom spotting

MOlly85


----------



## Becky10

Congrats Ms Conception! Sorry to anyone who the witch has found and come on your girls waiting...there are more BFPS out there..I know it!


----------



## Eskimobabys

molly85 said:


> God just imagine the money that we will save when those positives come up? Either I am drinking to much or some thing is going on with my bladder. I actually thought yesterday 1 boob had expanded. OH says it's allways been bigger how embarassing. Serious symptom spotting
> 
> MOlly85

hahahahahahahahahahah :rofl: so rude!


----------



## shaerichelle

Right Eskimo. I need hope lately with these damn emotions


Molly- lol only if my hubby knew how much I was spending lol. I pee the most at night. My tatas have def gotten bigger. I cant fit my new bra:(


----------



## shaerichelle

Becky a few of us are waiting on BFPs and all of us sound good so far:)


----------



## Eskimobabys

my nipples are still chapped/dry i asked the girls in 1st tri some said they gott the same thing in the 2ww :)


----------



## ms.conception

Hey guys, I just got a thread going for ladies expecting in September ! the link is

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...tember-2010-come-over-ladies.html#post4123583

hey and everyone in this thread feel free to join whether your BFN or BFP, just want to connect with other ladies who are preggers around the same time! 

Good luck to ALL OF YOU! this group is full of such supportive awesome ladies!! I can't wait for all of you to get your BFP's I just have a feeling there coming!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Eskimobabys

ms.conception how many DPO are you?


----------



## molly85

Dang you put 2010 in the title. I could join 2011's due date group.

I'm going to miss you lot.

MOlly85


----------



## shaerichelle

She was 17 dpo when she got a positive. 

Oh the dry chapped nips. I have that. Just the other day some dry skin fell off after the shower... OH my the heartburn!


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Dang you put 2010 in the title. I could join 2011's due date group.
> 
> I'm going to miss you lot.
> 
> MOlly85

Why do you say 2011?


----------



## Eskimobabys

yeah heart burn sucks! 17DPO! wow thats long!


----------



## ms.conception

lol aww Molly don't miss me join ne ways, i just didn't know what to title it lol maybe we can tweak the name of the thread a lil :)

Ok ladies... here's the blog so far...lol there isn't much there..I'll keep it updated daily tho..

love all you ladies!!

https://knocked2010.blogspot.com/2010/01/diary-of-pregnant-woman.html


----------



## ms.conception

yeah, I am atleast 17 DPO....I O'd on New Year's Eve...and I am assuming thats when harry met sally lol.....

i tested at 11 and 12 days and it was neggitor.....seriously, it will come! if AF isn't showing up..keep your hopes high :)


----------



## heatherj

well ladies AF is officially 2 days late eeek did test yday which was neg so goin doctors 2 have blood test so i know 4 sure!!!xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

good luck!


----------



## Becky10

heatherj said:


> well ladies AF is officially 2 days late eeek did test yday which was neg so goin doctors 2 have blood test so i know 4 sure!!!xxx

Good Luck HeatherJ!


----------



## Eskimobabys

becky10 ur little girl is soooo cute!


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Luck heatherj.

I agree eskimo she is.

OMG I am having the worse cramps right now like af is coming its kinda near my ovaries :wacko: I am so tired. seems like CM is just coming today.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> yeah heart burn sucks! 17DPO! wow thats long!

Yes and I just got rid of my acid reflux and now have it back:growlmad:


----------



## molly85

If my periods don't return or i don't ovulate or get pregnant I have to wait til March for blood tests as I haven't had 1 since i came off BC in June. So I would know this time next year what the heck was going on. I have suspicious grumblings in that area so who knows.

Have just got very stressy at OH. It could be a multitude of things but he did ask if it was the supplements I'm trying. Bloody man. Damn hope it's pmt
MOlly85


----------



## Eskimobabys

well if ur peggo its ALLL worth it! :) FX


----------



## shaerichelle

lol I know men! Try something to force your period:)


----------



## molly85

Squeeze!!!!!

Tryig Agnus castus different comments on that lol. The doctor had no idea what it was and this is the antenatal doctor. I have lost all faith in them

Molly85


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I lost faith in many docs myself. There is something about vitamin c as well as my mom told me crushed mustard seeds soak your feet and hot water with it and if your perios is supposed to come it will show


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it is. I had mega heartburn with my son.


----------



## molly85

ohh weird sounds like 1 of those impurity things
I hate being hormonal
Thats why I had the depo

Molly85


----------



## heatherj

thankyou ladies if af was comin i would normaly be doubled over in agony i have bad cramps bt nothing! wen i 1st preggas i didnt test till af was over week late as i wasnt ttc and wasnt symptom spotting so wil have 2 see its so hard not get ya hopes up after waiting 2weeks n i bd 3 time uo 2 ov day and even on day i ov so if i dnt get a BFP i wil be wondering why!! its taking its tole on me now!! congrats 2 every1 so far on your BFPs theres been quite fewxx


----------



## blondie449

hey girls mind if i join? i think im out for this month...i feel cramps like AF is on her way:cry:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi blondie, of course u can join, this is a very lucky thread so u are in the right place and its full of lovely girlies!

Hw is everyone? My horse thats out on loan coliced tonight and i went up to see her but she is scared of vets and cudnt get any treatment, plz say a prayer girlies that she makes it through the night!

Ive had proper af cramps all day which is strange cos i normally only get them when af is here! Very strange! Been quite emotional too, hubby told be to be quiet cos he was on the phone and i started crying! Cud be pmt hormones tho! Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

they may not be! sometimes pregnancy makes you feel crampy like af. how many dpo are you? do you temp?


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hi blondie, of course u can join, this is a very lucky thread so u are in the right place and its full of lovely girlies!
> 
> Hw is everyone? My horse thats out on loan coliced tonight and i went up to see her but she is scared of vets and cudnt get any treatment, plz say a prayer girlies that she makes it through the night!
> 
> Ive had proper af cramps all day which is strange cos i normally only get them when af is here! Very strange! Been quite emotional too, hubby told be to be quiet cos he was on the phone and i started crying! Cud be pmt hormones tho! Xx

Oh that is so like me... When are you testing again to put yourself at ease?:winkwink: Im having cramps too...

I hope your horse makes it. :hugs:

I have been crying left and right and I finally said to hubby I must be pregnant I dont think I have cried this much in months. Then I was changing and he said wow my god your tatas are huge. lol they hurt:cry: thats one thing I never have with af.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Eskimobabys

im good no sore tatas yet :) which i get with AF, no cramps either my nipples look dark and i have veins on my boobies!big ol blue veins! and they're(boobies) super squishy! when AF comes they become hard and sore and heavy like! sooooooooo FX i am testing again tomorrow and Tuesday then im all outta test so i'll wait a few days and then test again :) i love POAS!


----------



## shaerichelle

me too lol. I went to the dollar store for my POAS addiction lol. My boobies dont look so veiny but super aquishy. Heavy and full! I am so bloated. 

lol its good to have signs...


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shannon, my boobies are sore too mainly at the sides and underneath, started with the nips though! Ive never had cramps before af, she is due tomorrow. Not going to test till wednesday unless she comes of course. Some of the feelings in tum feel a bit strange too tho. Aint testin too soon as my tests recently have been a bit of an emotional rollercoaster! How cruel is it to get 2 false positives!?! And thanks for wishing my horsie well, shes my baby, ive had her nearly 8yrs xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> my nipples are still chapped/dry i asked the girls in 1st tri some said they gott the same thing in the 2ww :)

That sounds like from a lack of hormones.... I'd call the GP and ask... I was told that btw... lol I told her about the site and we both were reading the posts... Oh and blue vains... definately a huge sign.... ;)

Are you taking yours tomorrow?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> hey shannon, my boobies are sore too mainly at the sides and underneath, started with the nips though! Ive never had cramps before af, she is due tomorrow. Not going to test till wednesday unless she comes of course. Some of the feelings in tum feel a bit strange too tho. Aint testin too soon as my tests recently have been a bit of an emotional rollercoaster! How cruel is it to get 2 false positives!?! And thanks for wishing my horsie well, shes my baby, ive had her nearly 8yrs xx

UGGGG That is Sooo Me.... My bb's have been hurting on the sides only... really vainy... cramping comes and goes through out the day...

Sorry to hear about your horse :( :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey shannon, my boobies are sore too mainly at the sides and underneath, started with the nips though! Ive never had cramps before af, she is due tomorrow. Not going to test till wednesday unless she comes of course. Some of the feelings in tum feel a bit strange too tho. Aint testin too soon as my tests recently have been a bit of an emotional rollercoaster! How cruel is it to get 2 false positives!?! And thanks for wishing my horsie well, shes my baby, ive had her nearly 8yrs xx

I dont think your positivies are false. I think some tests register different than others... What tests have you used? I didnt get a postive on any FRER with my son and at the hospital was the only place I did.

My tatas are manly sore on the sides too and also started with the nips! :)
I am testing tomorrow and then not again until thursday. Hubby will be home then and I am hoping to have a positive and do something special.

I know how you feel when I was divorcing my ex my housecats ran out the door. I had them for 10 years and never found them:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol we all sound the same who is having the next BFP?


So I am wondering how we tell our kids. I am trying to get creative. They are 10 & 12 girls(stepdaughters) and my son who is 7. Any ideas ladies?


----------



## grrlmom

I've heard that home pregnancy tests are highly accurate; what people think are "false negatives" are really just the result of testing too soon, with a test that's not sensitive enough... and false positives are virtually unheard of, from what I hear, as long as you time the test correctly and everything.

So... tentative congrats? :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I agree too... It don't matter if its a dollar store or a pricey pregnancy test. If you have HCG in your body, even a lil you'll still get a BFP!! Or you might have tested too early... Blood test 100%


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree Jellie- I had a false positive. But the line evaped within 3 minutes. Hubby and I talked about it we think it was a chemical. How else would that have happened? You need HCG to get it to do that?!


----------



## jelliebabie

do many girls have cramps around af due time when pregnant? If so, its looking real good for all of us left in this bfn category lmao x


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, and tmi alert lol, but aint been for poo for 3 days either! havent even felt like i need one! And these cramps aint constipation, they feel just like af! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Nope not me.... I have sharp pains in my ovaries. and I have no cm so dry it hurts.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> oh, and tmi alert lol, but aint been for poo for 3 days either! havent even felt like i need one! And these cramps aint constipation, they feel just like af! X

Constipation is a pregnancy symptom!


----------



## blondie449

im 11dpo but way to scared to test i dont want to see a BFN so just going to see if AF shows.:nope: (but i hope she doesnt!!!lol)


----------



## jelliebabie

what type of test did u use shannon? Was it a blue dye one? My test was as clear as day, no grey evap line a perfect blue line alot stronger than it looks in the photo! X


----------



## grrlmom

blondie449 said:


> im 11dpo but way to scared to test i dont want to see a BFN so just going to see if AF shows.:nope: (but i hope she doesnt!!!lol)

I agree with this philosophy.
Hold off if you possibly can. :thumbup:

The thing that helps me hold off from using my HPTs too early is that they say they need "first morning urine"
So I tell myself, well, if I still want to test in the morning, I will.
But when morning comes, I no longer want to (I'm lazy... would rather just sleep for 15 more minutes before I have to get up and face the day, lol).
By morning, the whole "I have to test right NOW" feeling is gone.


----------



## shaerichelle

it was an earlypregnancy tests one.. I think I have the image let me look. I was so excited. I took the midstream one then dipped the other and it was negative.:(


----------



## shaerichelle

grrlmom said:


> blondie449 said:
> 
> 
> im 11dpo but way to scared to test i dont want to see a BFN so just going to see if AF shows.:nope: (but i hope she doesnt!!!lol)
> 
> I agree with this philosophy.
> Hold off if you possibly can. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree the only reason I am testing is my hubby is suppose to go out of town.


----------



## grrlmom

shaerichelle said:


> it was an earlypregnancy tests one.. I think I have the image let me look. I was so excited. I took the midstream one then dipped the other and it was negative.:(

The one I did last month, I dipped.
Does it really make a difference?
I'm not too confident of my aim; not sure I could pee directly on that thing... plus I was intimidated by the fact that the instructions said you have to pee on it for a full 30 seconds.
I don't think my pee lasts for 30 seconds.
Does dipping work just as well, or is it a substandard method?


----------



## jelliebabie

gud luck blondie! Hw long u been ttc?
And shannon, does cm dry up when pg? Am off to check mines out **runs to the bathroom**


----------



## grrlmom

jelliebabie said:


> gud luck blondie! Hw long u been ttc?
> And shannon, does cm dry up when pg? Am off to check mines out **runs to the bathroom**

I always had tons of CM while pregnant. I remember that.
I don't know about right at first, but certainly as the pregnancy progressed... more CM than I'd ever had before.


----------



## shaerichelle

everyones cm is different but usually no. I have had way to much!

grrlmom- no it doesnt matter. one was a test strip I had to drip the other was midstrream.


----------



## jelliebabie

**washes hands thoroughly**

Hmm, still creamy cm, not a lot but some there, less than 2 days ago. There something extremely cringie about putting your own fingers in there! Or anyones else for that matter lol.did i really just say that?! **blushes**


----------



## shaerichelle

These ARE NOT MY BFP! 
these are from a false positive that evaped within 3 mins. Think it was a chemical:( I dont remember when it was. Not to long before Christmas.https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4282931075_3820614530.jpg


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> **washes hands thoroughly**
> 
> Hmm, still creamy cm, not a lot but some there, less than 2 days ago. There something extremely cringie about putting your own fingers in there! Or anyones else for that matter lol.did i really just say that?! **blushes**

Creamy! such a good sign. I dont even need to put my finger in there:blush:

and yes you did say that..lol


----------



## shaerichelle

my theory is I had a chemical cause my progestrone was messed up because of the Plan B I had to take :cry:


----------



## ms.conception

shaerichelle said:


> my theory is I had a chemical cause my progestrone was messed up because of the Plan B I had to take :cry:

Shaerichelle, what happened..?


----------



## shaerichelle

ms.conception said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> my theory is I had a chemical cause my progestrone was messed up because of the Plan B I had to take :cry:
> 
> Shaerichelle, what happened..?Click to expand...

This was in Dec I had it.. But I was raped on halloween night.:growlmad:


----------



## ms.conception

my cats are going nuts!! i don't know what it is but they have been all over me all day, it's like they know something's up ?!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::awww::awww::awww::awww::awww:


----------



## shaerichelle

Animals usually know.


----------



## jelliebabie

aww shannon, that must of been hearbreaking! Hope its your month! my stomachs huge! Even bigger than normal lol, bloated! When are you testing shannon? Hw many dpo? X


----------



## ms.conception

shaerichelle said:


> ms.conception said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> my theory is I had a chemical cause my progestrone was messed up because of the Plan B I had to take :cry:
> 
> Shaerichelle, what happened..?Click to expand...
> 
> This was in Dec I had it.. But I was raped on halloween night.:growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh...I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope your ok, what an awful thing to have to go through... I would think that plan b would have some effect on you..did u research it online at all? to see what it says about pregnancy?


----------



## grrlmom

shaerichelle said:


> ms.conception said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> my theory is I had a chemical cause my progestrone was messed up because of the Plan B I had to take :cry:
> 
> Shaerichelle, what happened..?Click to expand...
> 
> This was in Dec I had it.. But I was raped on halloween night.:growlmad:Click to expand...

Oh, yuck. How terrible. :(
Nobody should have to go through that.
Thank God for Plan B, in those situations. 

Wishing you the best.


----------



## shaerichelle

Ms Conception I did. It says stuff about what it does ..not the effects!

Jellie- It was I cried. SO taking tests are quite difficult.. Mine is too. I have to wear stretchy ones lol


----------



## shaerichelle

grrlmom said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms.conception said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> my theory is I had a chemical cause my progestrone was messed up because of the Plan B I had to take :cry:
> 
> Shaerichelle, what happened..?Click to expand...
> 
> This was in Dec I had it.. But I was raped on halloween night.:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, yuck. How terrible. :(
> Nobody should have to go through that.
> Thank God for Plan B, in those situations.
> 
> Wishing you the best.Click to expand...

Thank you. I am thankful for it. It was about a little over a month while ttc. So of course I had no protection. It makes me sick.. I couldnt leave the house for almost two months.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie, I am 13dpo.


----------



## jelliebabie

oh my god shannon! Thats bloody awful! Did the ratbag get done with it? He shud be castrated! Did u knw who did it? Sorry if u dont wanna talk bout it x Men make me so sick at times! I hope ur ok babe, have u tested yet this month? When u testing? X hugs!


----------



## shaerichelle

Tested 3 times all negative. 

Nope no evidence. I believe I was drugged and condom was used. Yes some are sick real sick!


----------



## jelliebabie

your a very strong lady to come out of it the way u have, good on you! Dont ever let the bstard who did it get u down! I hope u get ur bfp! U deserve it! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks hon. I do too. On top of it all I have health issues and this possibly cause me to have more..adrenal fatigue. Will find out this week sigh.


----------



## shaerichelle

my hubby is an amazing man..when hes not moody and tired. He helped me through a lot and it took counseling for both of us.


----------



## Eskimobabys

im so sorry... :( how horrible i hope he gets caught!!! dirt bag!! ick men r sick! NO ONE should have to go thur that!


----------



## shaerichelle

yes men are sick, but he left no evidence ..makes me think he does it often.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks jellie:)


----------



## ms.conception

xoxxoxo Shannon. I know you'll get your BFP really soon :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you dearie. xoxo

You gals are all a great group.:)


----------



## Eskimobabys

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
im never gonna be a mommy this girl on FB is pregnat and she doesnt even want to be! its so unfair! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: im banning FB i dont ever want to log on again cuz eveytime i do some one else has a baby! i cant stop crying...........:nope:


----------



## shaerichelle

yes I was in my costume walking to my truck (waiting for hubby) and blacked out.


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> yes I was in my costume walking to my truck (waiting for hubby) and blacked out.

im so sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how horrible!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yah now I am very careful and dont leave the house much without hubby if I am going further than 20 mins away.


----------



## Kat_F

Eskimobabys said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> im never gonna be a mommy this girl on FB is pregnat and she doesnt even want to be! its so unfair! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: im banning FB i dont ever want to log on again cuz eveytime i do some one else has a baby! i cant stop crying...........:nope:

Nawww.... don't let it get you down. Delete that girl from your friends list it will make you feel better :) Are you in the 1ww time? :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

thats understable!


----------



## Eskimobabys

FearlessKat said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> im never gonna be a mommy this girl on FB is pregnat and she doesnt even want to be! its so unfair! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: im banning FB i dont ever want to log on again cuz eveytime i do some one else has a baby! i cant stop crying...........:nope:
> 
> Nawww.... don't let it get you down. Delete that girl from your friends list it will make you feel better :) Are you in the 1ww time? :hugs:Click to expand...

12DPO and still getting BFNs:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no Eskimo I am sorry. Yah, I know how you feel. My sisters and brother..none of them planned their kids! Not fair. My one sister was 16 when she was preggo... I have BDed with my honey almost everyday since we started.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hide her posts! lol I did that with a relative she has a baby and all she does is complain about it.


----------



## Kat_F

> 12DPO and still getting BFNs:cry:

Its not over till the AF comes :)

And if not.. have fun after next month's egg comes :) xo

i have annoying people telling me how fertile they are even though they have never had any children!!

And another good friend got preggars one week after coming off the pill!

I'm wishing really hard for BFP's for us :) 

:bfp::dust:


----------



## jelliebabie

aww shannon, u n hubby must be rock solid! You deserve a good man and a wee babba to make it perfect. Dear god, please give shannon a baby, this month preferably, i promise to cut down on chocolate if u do! Hope that worrks! And eskimo, 12dpo is still early babe! Whens af due? X


----------



## Srrme

I don't know if this topic is still valid - but I've just entered the dreaded 1 week wait, and I'm already going crazy. :wacko:


----------



## jelliebabie

fearless kat, its eskimos last chance saloon for a while as oh works out at sea if i remember right? X


----------



## Kat_F

Srrme said:


> I don't know if this topic is still valid - but I've just entered the dreaded 1 week wait, and I'm already going crazy. :wacko:

Indeed... me too... 



> fearless kat, its eskimos last chance saloon for a while as oh works out at sea if i remember right? X

Oh I see! Well good luck eskimos!!! xoxo still very early Past Oing keep testing..


----------



## Eskimobabys

yup ur right jellie :( and AF is due on 19 or 20th but you know what bugs me..is when ppl say maybe its not ur time. i want to hit them!! im so tried of hearing that! grrrrr..


----------



## Srrme

FearlessKat said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this topic is still valid - but I've just entered the dreaded 1 week wait, and I'm already going crazy. :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FearlessKat said:
> 
> 
> Indeed... me too...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long is your cycle?Click to expand...


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> aww shannon, u n hubby must be rock solid! You deserve a good man and a wee babba to make it perfect. Dear god, please give shannon a baby, this month preferably, i promise to cut down on chocolate if u do! Hope that worrks! And eskimo, 12dpo is still early babe! Whens af due? X

Yes we are. this weekend will be 1 yr since weve known each other.:haha: we got married in august:happydance: Yes a babba together would be awesome. We both have exes and the experience was different than we wanted. and our kids dont fight and get along well. so it would complete our family.

Thanks for possibly giving up chocolate! lol.:)


----------



## Kat_F

It was 27 days last cycle and 28 days the one before - I'm at either 9dpo or 11 dpo I stuffed up my OPK's so I don't know it was either Thursday or saturday.. arrgghgh.. and still BFN

If AF comes Sunday or next Monday I'm going to get one of those microscope thingy's that make the fern leaf pattern. Those lines make no sense to me.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> yup ur right jellie :( and AF is due on 19 or 20th but you know what bugs me..is when ppl say maybe its not ur time. i want to hit them!! im so tried of hearing that! grrrrr..

Tell them they are rude and to consider peoples feelings.


----------



## shaerichelle

FearlessKat said:


> It was 27 days last cycle and 28 days the one before - I'm at either 9dpo or 11 dpo I stuffed up my OPK's so I don't know it was either Thursday or saturday.. arrgghgh.. and still BFN
> 
> If AF comes Sunday or next Monday I'm going to get one of those microscope thingy's that make the fern leaf pattern. Those lines make no sense to me.

You should try temping its easy:)


----------



## jelliebabie

i knw eskimo! Sometimes people just say all the wrong things! Have u had any symptoms? Hey if it dont happen this month, but i hope it does!, cant u just put some of his swimmers in the fridge till u ov? Or am i just being a numpty?? X lolx


----------



## Kat_F

shaerichelle said:


> FearlessKat said:
> 
> 
> It was 27 days last cycle and 28 days the one before - I'm at either 9dpo or 11 dpo I stuffed up my OPK's so I don't know it was either Thursday or saturday.. arrgghgh.. and still BFN
> 
> If AF comes Sunday or next Monday I'm going to get one of those microscope thingy's that make the fern leaf pattern. Those lines make no sense to me.
> 
> You should try temping its easy:)Click to expand...

Yeah maybe I'll do that too next month! I can just see it. Wake up in the morning spit on microscope, take temperature, check cm, 

lol...:haha:


----------



## Srrme

I tried temping, but it didn't work out too well because I never get 3 hours of undisturbed sleep. :(


----------



## grrlmom

FearlessKat said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FearlessKat said:
> 
> 
> It was 27 days last cycle and 28 days the one before - I'm at either 9dpo or 11 dpo I stuffed up my OPK's so I don't know it was either Thursday or saturday.. arrgghgh.. and still BFN
> 
> If AF comes Sunday or next Monday I'm going to get one of those microscope thingy's that make the fern leaf pattern. Those lines make no sense to me.
> 
> You should try temping its easy:)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah maybe I'll do that too next month! I can just see it. Wake up in the morning spit on microscope, take temperature, check cm,
> 
> lol...:haha:Click to expand...


As others have mentioned, it's hard to monitor your CM when you're BDing every night.
It's hard to tell what's CM and what's leftover semen.
Ah, the wonderful world of ttc! It's all so confusing, lol.


----------



## shaerichelle

FearlessKat said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FearlessKat said:
> 
> 
> It was 27 days last cycle and 28 days the one before - I'm at either 9dpo or 11 dpo I stuffed up my OPK's so I don't know it was either Thursday or saturday.. arrgghgh.. and still BFN
> 
> If AF comes Sunday or next Monday I'm going to get one of those microscope thingy's that make the fern leaf pattern. Those lines make no sense to me.
> 
> You should try temping its easy:)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah maybe I'll do that too next month! I can just see it. Wake up in the morning spit on microscope, take temperature, check cm,
> 
> lol...:haha:Click to expand...

LMAO.:pop: I just started in the middle of my cycle...added it to fertility friend..found out I o'ed 6 days after I did. It calculated by my temps.


----------



## shaerichelle

Srrme said:


> I tried temping, but it didn't work out too well because I never get 3 hours of undisturbed sleep. :(

Oh no.. lol I take stuff to sleep. Just a supplement


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> yup ur right jellie :( and AF is due on 19 or 20th but you know what bugs me..is when ppl say maybe its not ur time. i want to hit them!! im so tried of hearing that! grrrrr..
> 
> Tell them they are rude and to consider peoples feelings.Click to expand...

Thank you! they just dont understand! :dohh:


----------



## Srrme

shaerichelle said:


> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I tried temping, but it didn't work out too well because I never get 3 hours of undisturbed sleep. :(
> 
> Oh no.. lol I take stuff to sleep. Just a supplementClick to expand...

Maybe I should do that. :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shannon, i said cut down on choccy, not give up! Are u crazy? I wudnt even do that for my own bfp! Lmao! Well, maybe, plz god give me a real bfp this month and i will give up chocolate, i promise! But if af comes am gonnaa eat a kilo of it! pmsl x


----------



## shaerichelle

Ut Oh jellie- what will you eat instead of chocolate?


----------



## shaerichelle

Srrme said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I tried temping, but it didn't work out too well because I never get 3 hours of undisturbed sleep. :(
> 
> 
> Oh no.. lol I take stuff to sleep. Just a supplementClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe I should do that. :haha:Click to expand...

I take magnesium citrate...magensium to help sleep and citrate helps with constipation lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> yup ur right jellie :( and AF is due on 19 or 20th but you know what bugs me..is when ppl say maybe its not ur time. i want to hit them!! im so tried of hearing that! grrrrr..
> 
> Tell them they are rude and to consider peoples feelings.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! they just dont understand! :dohh:Click to expand...

lol no they dont. Was trying to talk to my sister about it she didnt seem to care.:cry::growlmad:


----------



## jelliebabie

ooh shannon, what will i eat instead? Hmmmm, jellybabies? ....cake....doughnuts, trife. Ooooh see, life aint over without chocolate! So yes, i promise to give up chocolate if god gives us both the babies we desire! Fxd xxx


----------



## grrlmom

> yup ur right jellie and AF is due on 19 or 20th but you know what bugs me..is *when ppl say maybe its not ur time*. i want to hit them!! im so tried of hearing that! grrrrr..

That's a cruddy thing to say.
It's "your time" when you decide it is.
That sounds like they're telling you that you shouldn't be trying.
We are the captains of our own destinies; you try when _you_ think the time is right.
Of course there are no guarantees, but there are never any, about anything in life.

Them saying that it's "not your time" makes it sound like they think they know better than you.
Next time this happens, look pointedly at their child and say, "Hmm.... maybe it wasn't _your _time, either, but I observe that hasn't stopped you."

(and then run away quickly, because they may try to smack you! ;) )


----------



## Kat_F

jelliebabie said:


> ooh shannon, what will i eat instead? Hmmmm, jellybabies? ....cake....doughnuts, trife. Ooooh see, life aint over without chocolate! So yes, i promise to give up chocolate if *god gives us both the babies we desire! * Fxd xxx

I could eat all of the above! Starving lately.. wonder if its a sign he he..

jelliebabie is your avatar picture not of a BFP??


----------



## Eskimobabys

grrlmom said:


> yup ur right jellie and AF is due on 19 or 20th but you know what bugs me..is *when ppl say maybe its not ur time*. i want to hit them!! im so tried of hearing that! grrrrr..
> 
> That's a cruddy thing to say.
> It's "your time" when you decide it is.
> That sounds like they're telling you that you shouldn't be trying.
> We are the captains of our own destinies; you try when _you_ think the time is right.
> Of course there are no guarantees, but there are never any, about anything in life.
> 
> Them saying that it's "not your time" makes it sound like they think they know better than you.
> Next time this happens, look pointedly at their child and say, "Hmm.... maybe it wasn't _your _time, either, but I observe that hasn't stopped you."
> 
> (and then run away quickly, because they may try to smack you! ;) )Click to expand...

hahhahahahahah thank you for that!!!!!! and Shannon im sorry ur sister doesn't care!BUT we do!!! :)


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shannon, yes it is! I got it yesterday and confirmed it on a pink dye one and got a very faint bfp, but today got a neg on frer and digi so yesterdays must have been false positives. Frer are the best you get from the sounds of things on here! X


----------



## Kat_F

How confusing! Wait for AF?


----------



## Eskimobabys

jelliebabie said:


> hi shannon, yes it is! I got it yesterday and confirmed it on a pink dye one and got a very faint bfp, but today got a neg on frer and digi so yesterdays must have been false positives. Frer are the best you get from the sounds of things on here! X

FRER suck with me :( let me show u what it gave me!
 



Attached Files:







TEST12DPO 022tweaked.jpg
File size: 127.7 KB
Views: 8









TEST12DPO022-1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9









TEST12DPO023-1.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Eskimobabys

:(
 



Attached Files:







TEST12DPO 023m.jpg
File size: 135 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Eskimo

Jellie & Eskimo- like I stated before the FRER was negative with my son. Ppl swear bye them I dont! I have one to use for tomorrow, but its the last one I will ever buy!


----------



## shaerichelle

Weird whats up with those tests? Clearblue for me.


----------



## Eskimobabys

are clear blues good? i want to try one!


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Weird whats up with those tests? Clearblue for me.

yeah i got this the last time i tested in nov witch turn out to be a BFN!:wacko:


----------



## calliebaby

I have had a false positive on a clearblue plus sign test. The line came up in the time limit and never evaporated. I have also had two false positives with equate brand pink dye plus-sign tests. Those lines came up within the limit and never evaporated as well. I think that the only tests I will trust from now on will be digis. Too much let down for me lately. 
I am hereby declaring myself: Queen of the false positive!!!!!:nope:
Six more days until I can test........


----------



## jelliebabie

aww calliebabie. Someone else in my boat!
Eskimo and shannon, the clearblue ones are famous for allowing blue dye to leak into the result strip! I would never use one again. Eskimo, am i seeing things or is there a faint line I see on the 12dpo? Sorry if im seeing things! X


----------



## Kellie Marie

Morning ladies.... 

Sorry I went out last night didn't get in untill about 11pm and I was SOOOOOO tired! Read the last 20 pages of this thread but I'm confused?! Hope your all ok anyway xx:hugs:


----------



## bozzy

I'm a bit behind on this thread...sorry to hear about the bfn jellie, fx'd AF's a no show, when's she due?

I'm due a visit tommorow and am expecting to see the witch..had no preg symptoms at all in the past few days - boo!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

oh, woke up at 6.50am with the worst heartburn ever! i had to be sick 4 times for it to go away, but dont think its a symptom as my temp has dropped to the coverline today so af probs on her way! Is it possible to have implantation on dpo10-11


----------



## jelliebabie

hey bozzy, shes due today! 
Fxd she stays away for both of us! Nice horsey! whats its name? X


----------



## jelliebabie

kellie m! What u confused about???
Is that pregnancy brain starting already? Lol x


----------



## loopyloo23

Hi all, anyone remember me?

Flippin heck what a mammoth thread this is now!! It's just taken me about 3 hours to read through all the posts, when I last posted this was just a wee baby thread!

Congrats to all those with BFPs, I've enjoyed reading about your journey. Fingers crossed for those still in the 1ww!

I'm out this month got the :witch: this morning. But I'm not letting it get me down, it's my first month trying, so I'm pleased that my cycle seems to be doing the right thing - 28 days and Ov'd on day 15 - you can't get better than that!! (Well other than a bfp of course!)

So I have my fingers crossed for a :bfp: for Valentines day. I've never been a valentines day fan, but maybe something will change my mind...

Good luck ladies, I'll keep tabs on this thread to find out how things turn out for you all....

Oh and.... :dust: to you all!


----------



## shaerichelle

jellie heartburn is a huge symptom


----------



## shaerichelle

I thought you could see a line on the FRER. Very faint. By I inverted and cant see it. Guess my eyes are playing tricks on me


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon, i would have been jumping on the i have another symtom! Bandwagon had my temp not dropped this morning. Thats a sure sign shes on her way, right? 

Yes looploo remember u, sorry the Witch got u! And witch is too polite a name if u ask me! X


----------



## Eskimobabys

yeah theres a somewhat line but i got the same thing in November so im not sold on it plus i got yet another BFN this morning :( im done testing im just gonna sit and wait for the witch to come im tried of seeing BFNs! im getting cramps but im 98% sure its gas pains/cramps tho oh well lady's i'll still be in here and hope and prayin for y'alls BFPs!


----------



## Kellie Marie

jelliebabie said:


> kellie m! What u confused about???
> Is that pregnancy brain starting already? Lol x

Haha I think It is.......Plus I have been for a wee 123,029,333,045,001 TIMES this morning!!!!!!!! Argh!! 

How are you feelin Jellie any update on beanie? is there one? have u done another test? you might of already said but there was so many different convos going on (in the last 11 pages) I got confused :cry:

:dohh: LOL xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

=] I got some blue "dots" on the PG test I took, in the area where it would for the other line for the +. But not a fully formed line... I tested in the afternoon, earlier than I should've. So.. I'm SUPER excited to take another test! I'm gonna wait until tomorrow morning. It might be nothing, BUT, it did show up in the correct time, with a midstream test. So I'm not counting myself out this month yet. Please cross your fingers for me!


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> shannon, i would have been jumping on the i have another symtom! Bandwagon had my temp not dropped this morning. Thats a sure sign shes on her way, right?
> 
> Yes looploo remember u, sorry the Witch got u! And witch is too polite a name if u ask me! X

below the coverline?


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie- look at this chart....

lol edit: I need to aff the chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27b983


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> yeah theres a somewhat line but i got the same thing in November so im not sold on it plus i got yet another BFN this morning :( im done testing im just gonna sit and wait for the witch to come im tried of seeing BFNs! im getting cramps but im 98% sure its gas pains/cramps tho oh well lady's i'll still be in here and hope and prayin for y'alls BFPs!

Im sorry eskimo. Im upset today too. I am supposedly 14dpo. I thought I would get a positive today. Now my hubby is leaving for most of the week.:cry:

I hate FRER too. All the tests suck why cant they make them differently.

The witch was due for me months ago. Today is officially 2 months since I have had one. Although apparently you dont need to have one to ovulate!

All I know is have udders and they hurt!

Im still hoping for you too!:flower::hugs:


----------



## tabbicles

i'm glad i'm not the only one and very nice to see people have this and still get their positive!! 
I am on day 35 of my cycle (ever since my m/c in sept it has been 30-32 days). Have very sore boobs, swollen nipples, cramps, twinges the lot!! Yet still the fattest negatives ever!! So frustrating, how you ladies who have this for a couple of months manage I will never know!!! Am hoping that the m/c has made my body not produce much HCG this early!!


----------



## molly85

I do believe my OPK actually laughed at me this morning. My secong opinion agrees i have to wait til march for bloods. Grr so annoyed with this. So i grouted the bathroom floor at long last. 

Good luck ladies

Molly85


----------



## Sbuxgirl4004

6 days to test for me. 9DPO with twingies in my boobs here and random dull cramping. I noticed a little spotting yesterday, very light pink and almost clear.

we shall see


----------



## jelliebabie

sbux girl, sounds like a little beanie getting cosy in there!

Sorry u never got ur bfp yet shannon! Interesting chart! My temp dropped to the coverline, not below it yet, and the witch aint come yet and cramps have gone for the mo? Strange. Not testing till after cd31, its cd28 just now and i am usually a 28 day cycle, but have been known to be 31 days on occasion so will have to wait n see! I wonder what my temp will do in the morning too! If it boes up so will my hopes lol x


----------



## tas

hi ladies, im so sad today. Even though I got a faint:bfp: on friday last night I had a small bleed and today am so heavy I went to the toilet and there was loads( sorry tmi) so obviously no little bean now :cry: I have been upset all day, I think it must be from having mirena coil removed in august my walls havent thickened up enough yet. I'll pull myself together tomorrow and look forard to next month :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

tabbicles said:


> i'm glad i'm not the only one and very nice to see people have this and still get their positive!!
> I am on day 35 of my cycle (ever since my m/c in sept it has been 30-32 days). Have very sore boobs, swollen nipples, cramps, twinges the lot!! Yet still the fattest negatives ever!! So frustrating, how you ladies who have this for a couple of months manage I will never know!!! Am hoping that the m/c has made my body not produce much HCG this early!!

I know how you feel. I hope you get the positive soon.


----------



## shaerichelle

tas said:


> hi ladies, im so sad today. Even though I got a faint:bfp: on friday last night I had a small bleed and today am so heavy I went to the toilet and there was loads( sorry tmi) so obviously no little bean now :cry: I have been upset all day, I think it must be from having mirena coil removed in august my walls havent thickened up enough yet. I'll pull myself together tomorrow and look forard to next month :dust::dust::dust:

What test was that? Have you just been bleeding today? How have your cycles been since it was removed. I had the paraguard removed in Sept. so I know how it is. Is the blood pinkish or brown?


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> sbux girl, sounds like a little beanie getting cosy in there!
> 
> Sorry u never got ur bfp yet shannon! Interesting chart! My temp dropped to the coverline, not below it yet, and the witch aint come yet and cramps have gone for the mo? Strange. Not testing till after cd31, its cd28 just now and i am usually a 28 day cycle, but have been known to be 31 days on occasion so will have to wait n see! I wonder what my temp will do in the morning too! If it boes up so will my hopes lol x


Oh see its still above coverline. did you look at the chart I posted. That girl was pregnant and her temps were dropping! Yes I am very frustrated today. Cant stop crying. The hubby left for the week So its not helping matters. I am so tired. Barely slept last night. I am going to test tomorrow and not again until thursday.


----------



## shaerichelle

Sbuxgirl4004 said:


> 6 days to test for me. 9DPO with twingies in my boobs here and random dull cramping. I noticed a little spotting yesterday, very light pink and almost clear.
> 
> we shall see

Might have been implantation bleeding.. sounds like something is going on:)


----------



## tas

shaerichelle said:


> tas said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, im so sad today. Even though I got a faint:bfp: on friday last night I had a small bleed and today am so heavy I went to the toilet and there was loads( sorry tmi) so obviously no little bean now :cry: I have been upset all day, I think it must be from having mirena coil removed in august my walls havent thickened up enough yet. I'll pull myself together tomorrow and look forard to next month :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> What test was that? Have you just been bleeding today? How have your cycles been since it was removed. I had the paraguard removed in Sept. so I know how it is. Is the blood pinkish or brown?Click to expand...

it was a first reponse test. yes I have been bleeding all day, settled down a bit now though. my cycles returned to normal almost immediately only lighter and more brownish 30 day cycles ovulating around day 20. The blood today has been red. x


----------



## jelliebabie

aww tas! Am so so sorry! Hugs to you xxx

Shannon, yes i looked at that chart! Strange! Oh well, u never know, fxd they fo back up in the morning and af dont come x

And hugs to u too! Hubby mite be gone but you still got us xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

FRER are crap! yeah i said it! lol i got two messed up test with them


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> FRER are crap! yeah i said it! lol i got two messed up test with them

YES they ARE! 

I am wondering what test to buy. 

I have used dollar tree ones, target and walmart ones, and Stupid FRER this cycle. I need to purchase some.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> aww tas! Am so so sorry! Hugs to you xxx
> 
> Shannon, yes i looked at that chart! Strange! Oh well, u never know, fxd they fo back up in the morning and af dont come x
> 
> And hugs to u too! Hubby mite be gone but you still got us xxx

Aww thanks:hugs:

Yes she got her positive at 14dpo. Its from another baby board I used to go to. They just kinda didnt talk to me or acknowledge me so I was done ..

Its hard when hes gone. Cause he works at home and I am home all day. So its almost like he is gone twice as long:cry: I hope I get the BFp while he is gone. Just dont know how to tell him. Today just my breasts ache and I am super tired. Not hungry much. Have another rash!:growlmad:


----------



## Eskimobabys

rashes are good right?? and as for the test i have no clue! but ima stay away from the FRER from now on! they are so not my friend!lol Tuesday im picking up my progesterone to kick start AF and if shes still hasn't shown up after i take the pills then ill re test im tried of spending money on BFNs!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> rashes are good right?? and as for the test i have no clue! but ima stay away from the FRER from now on! they are so not my friend!lol Tuesday im picking up my progesterone to kick start AF and if shes still hasn't shown up after i take the pills then ill re test im tried of spending money of BFN!

They arent mine either.

Yes rashes are good. I have had one on and off since thursday I think.

In Indian medicine you body goes into pitta and kapha dosha when you are pregnant. My hubby says thats where my body is so there is a possibility. lol

I had him look at the FRER and He thought I was nuts. He couldnt see the very faint line.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimo-I just realized your AF is due tomorrow as well. How are you feeling?


----------



## Eskimobabys

at mine FRER? or yours?


----------



## shaerichelle

mine... Oh I told him about yours he came back and said show me when its positive then. lol I said seems all the Men say that.


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimo-I just realized your AF is due tomorrow as well. How are you feeling?

i feel sad lol but
no sore boobs! no cramps! except the occasional gas pain which i used the bathroom and im fine now! i dont feel like shes gonna show up at all! :thumbup: but thats not always a good thing since i have irregular periods! but im about to take progestatone which would kick start my period unless im preggo! it wont hurt the :baby: tho it'll actually help me to not M/c if i am in fact pregnant! so FX ladies keep me in your prayers!


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> mine... Oh I told him about yours he came back and said show me when its positive then. lol I said seems all the Men say that.

hahahahaha did you post a photo of your FRER in this thread? i didnt see it! what page is it on?


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, everyone! This is my first post to this forum (I just registered today) so I am not sure if I am posting this correctly..please forgive me if I am not :) 

I am currently 9dpo. I had a positive opk on 1/10 (positive in the morning and afternoon but gone by evening). My cycles are usually 28 or 29 days long, so I am expecting af on 1/23 or 1/24. 

A bit of background: I am 37 years old...dh is 40. We have two girls ages 5 and 7. We never got pregnant quickly and chose to adopt our youngest from Russia in 2005. In 2008, I had a d&c for polyps that the docs felt may be affecting fertility. We have not been actively ttc until this cycle. 

I feel SO OLD compared to most of you...and I hope that it will still happen for us :) I plan to take a hpt later this week. With the pregancy of my oldest dd, I remember testing with an early response hpt at 8dpo and getting a negative. Then, of course, I tested positive at 14dpo. 

I am feeling a little gross to my stomach. My stomach has been really acidy and on/off mildly sick for the last two days. and my boobs are sore (but they always are before af). With my first pregnancy, my first, and only, sign of pregnancy, which I didn't realize until AFTER I tested positive was going out for lunch with my boss at approximately 11dpo and feeling hot/cold nausea over lunch. Also, I just assumed I wasn't pregnant as I was totally crampy and bloated on 14dpo.

Anyway, thought those symptoms might help someone :). We are going to ttc naturally for 6 mos and then look for professional help if nothing happens. 

Take care and good luck!!!!! P.S. I wish I new how touse the cool little emoticons...lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> mine... Oh I told him about yours he came back and said show me when its positive then. lol I said seems all the Men say that.
> 
> hahahahaha did you post a photo of your FRER in this thread? i didnt see it! what page is it on?Click to expand...

 I didnt post it lol


----------



## jelliebabie

hi my sillygirls and welcome! I hope u get ur bfp!

Anyone had hot flushes? Ive had a couple today! Cud it be a symptom? I hope it aint the menopause! Eeeeek x


----------



## shaerichelle

MySillyGirls said:


> Hi, everyone! This is my first post to this forum (I just registered today) so I am not sure if I am posting this correctly..please forgive me if I am not :)
> 
> I am currently 9dpo. I had a positive opk on 1/10 (positive in the morning and afternoon but gone by evening). My cycles are usually 28 or 29 days long, so I am expecting af on 1/23 or 1/24.
> 
> A bit of background: I am 37 years old...dh is 40. We have two girls ages 5 and 7. We never got pregnant quickly and chose to adopt our youngest from Russia in 2005. In 2008, I had a d&c for polyps that the docs felt may be affecting fertility. We have not been actively ttc until this cycle.
> 
> I feel SO OLD compared to most of you...and I hope that it will still happen for us :) I plan to take a hpt later this week. With the pregancy of my oldest dd, I remember testing with an early response hpt at 8dpo and getting a negative. Then, of course, I tested positive at 14dpo.
> 
> I am feeling a little gross to my stomach. My stomach has been really acidy and on/off mildly sick for the last two days. and my boobs are sore (but they always are before af). With my first pregnancy, my first, and only, sign of pregnancy, which I didn't realize until AFTER I tested positive was going out for lunch with my boss at approximately 11dpo and feeling hot/cold nausea over lunch. Also, I just assumed I wasn't pregnant as I was totally crampy and bloated on 14dpo.
> 
> Anyway, thought those symptoms might help someone :). We are going to ttc naturally for 6 mos and then look for professional help if nothing happens.
> 
> Take care and good luck!!!!! P.S. I wish I new how touse the cool little emoticons...lol

Hit post reply not quick reply for the emoticons:thumbup:

I told my hubby I wanted to adopt from India.. we will see.

I feel like you do right now. :cry:Sick of it!

I feel old compared to most of the gals I am 31. DH is 36. We have no kids together :sad1:

Good Luck AND WELCome.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Jellie! With my first pregnancy, I had that hot flush associated with nausea!


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> mine... Oh I told him about yours he came back and said show me when its positive then. lol I said seems all the Men say that.
> 
> hahahahaha did you post a photo of your FRER in this thread? i didnt see it! what page is it on?Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt post it lolClick to expand...

oh ok i was was freaking out looking Thur the pages!!!:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hi my sillygirls and welcome! I hope u get ur bfp!
> 
> Anyone had hot flushes? Ive had a couple today! Cud it be a symptom? I hope it aint the menopause! Eeeeek x

OmG Yes! Sweats on and off with it and I had to shower 3 times in one day!


YOU ARE PREGGO!:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> mine... Oh I told him about yours he came back and said show me when its positive then. lol I said seems all the Men say that.
> 
> hahahahaha did you post a photo of your FRER in this thread? i didnt see it! what page is it on?Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt post it lolClick to expand...
> 
> oh ok i was was freaking out looking Thur the pages!!!:wacko:Click to expand...

You cant see it with the picture that is how faint it is :haha:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Thanks, Shannnon, for the tips!! I heard the India program is picking up especially if you have a fam member that is Indian.:flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Eskimo-I just realized your AF is due tomorrow as well. How are you feeling?
> 
> i feel sad lol but
> no sore boobs! no cramps! except the occasional gas pain which i used the bathroom and im fine now! i dont feel like shes gonna show up at all! :thumbup: but thats not always a good thing since i have irregular periods! but im about to take progestatone which would kick start my period unless im preggo! it wont hurt the :baby: tho it'll actually help me to not M/c if i am in fact pregnant! so FX ladies keep me in your prayers!Click to expand...

Well pretty much all my symptoms went away except possible rashes, then the boobs, gas and tiredness is all I have...


----------



## Eskimobabys

i really hope u can have a child together Shannon! you deserve it!


----------



## shaerichelle

MySillyGirls said:


> Thanks, Shannnon, for the tips!! I heard the India program is picking up especially if you have a fam member that is Indian.:flower:

Yes my hubby is from India:happydance: After watching slumdog millionaire I told him that I wanted to adopt. I think even if we finally concieve I would love too. Call me crazy, cause we would have 5 kids total if that happened lol:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> i really hope u can have a child together Shannon! you deserve it!

Aww thanks me too! Thats why I have been crying so much. I have been through so much the past 2 years. Hubby and I have a bond that is rare for couples. I just cant explain it. But he is def my soulmate. I knew it pretty much since we met.


----------



## jelliebabie

aww shannon ur hubby is from india? My hubby is pakistani, well his parents are, he was born here but u knw what i mean! Im sure u will have a gorgeous little baby together x im 29 dh is 35, weve been together 12yrs and have no babbas x


----------



## Eskimobabys

awwwwwwwwww so sweet!!!!!! im glad you have that bond!!!!!!!!!!!! lucky lucky man u have!


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> aww shannon ur hubby is from india? My hubby is pakistani, well his parents are, he was born here but u knw what i mean! Im sure u will have a gorgeous little baby together x im 29 dh is 35, weve been together 12yrs and have no babbas x

yes hes lived in the US for 12 years. his exwife is full Indian too they had two girls who are 10 & 12 now. And my son I had with my ex husband who is 7. We have no babbas togethter:( Although we havent even been together a yr! :haha: I am 31 he is 36! and Jellie I think you have a babbas and you should test with anything but FRER!

He grew up in UK?


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> awwwwwwwwww so sweet!!!!!! im glad you have that bond!!!!!!!!!!!! lucky lucky man u have!

Thank you.. lol it took me to long to find it lol!


----------



## MySillyGirls

I competely understand the desire to adopt and have a biological child. Having done both, they are both wonderful options. We would also love to go back to Russia, but, financially, that just isn't possible for awhile. Plus, ultimately, I feel we can adopt for awhile still but this is probably my last chance for another biological... When did I get so old? LOL...it was like one second I was in the prime of fertility, and, the next time i looked i am in that 35+ group


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh Eskimo, you wrote something about irregular periods and using progestrone .. I have some progestrone USP cream... I was thinking of starting to use it. My periods were always irregular then I used an IUD for almost 2 years the one without hormones and I was regular for those almost 2 years. I am not sure about the progesterone cream and pregnancy.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OK, I'm not able to comprehend all the pages so I apologize and I don't mean to forget anyone... 

Someone on here found a site called Countdown to Pregnancy, it is for the symptom spotters its Awesome... that will ease your mind... also my friend Gloria told me when she was pregnant when she pee'd you could see steam... When pregnant your body temperature is hotter.... weird huh.... lol

So far so good, I'm still having the cramping on and off, soar bb's, can't sleep... this is consuming too much of my brain power... haha... AF due on the 20th... 

Hang in there ladies... Hopefully we all will have our BFP Real soon... Don't lose faith...

Have a good day


----------



## shaerichelle

MySillyGirls said:


> I competely understand the desire to adopt and have a biological child. Having done both, they are both wonderful options. We would also love to go back to Russia, but, financially, that just isn't possible for awhile. Plus, ultimately, I feel we can adopt for awhile still but this is probably my last chance for another biological... When did I get so old? LOL...it was like one second I was in the prime of fertility, and, the next time i looked i am in that 35+ group

LOL, I feel in the holy crap where did the last 7.5 years go. I wanted to have another right after my son, but ex said:nope: and I am thankful now :haha:

For us I dont think it would be to bad to go to India, especially since hes from there. Yah I told hubby that I dont want to have any children when I am 35 cause I dont know if my body can physically handle it.:cry: But I know what you mean.


----------



## jelliebabie

yes, he grew up in the uk. Am too scared to test, now have a phobia of the bfns! Lol. Obviously i hope i am but im gonna be patient! 
Dont want anymore dissapointment. Ive prepared myself for af but if she dont come by thursday i will test! Stay away witch! Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> OK, I'm not able to comprehend all the pages so I apologize and I don't mean to forget anyone...
> 
> Someone on here found a site called Countdown to Pregnancy, it is for the symptom spotters its Awesome... that will ease your mind... also my friend Gloria told me when she was pregnant when she pee'd you could see steam... When pregnant your body temperature is hotter.... weird huh.... lol
> 
> So far so good, I'm still having the cramping on and off, soar bb's, can't sleep... this is consuming too much of my brain power... haha... AF due on the 20th...
> 
> Hang in there ladies... Hopefully we all will have our BFP Real soon... Don't lose faith...
> 
> Have a good day

You are alot hotter! Look at my chart lol. I have been sweating!


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> yes, he grew up in the uk. Am too scared to test, now have a phobia of the bfns! Lol. Obviously i hope i am but im gonna be patient!
> Dont want anymore dissapointment. Ive prepared myself for af but if she dont come by thursday i will test! Stay away witch! Xx


:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:
:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::

I do too. One more time tomorrow than I have no tests and will go out weds and get some for thursday. Hubby will be home that night. This weekend is our 1 yr we have known each other so I wanted to go where we went on our first date last year and was hoping to suprise him with something about being pregnant. we will see:wacko:

The disappointment is so much when you feel alot of stuff!

Thats cool you two have been together so long


----------



## Eskimobabys

idk about the cream but i've never heard of a IUD? i just told my doctor i wanted something to regulate my periods but not B/C because i wanted to TTC and he gave me progesterone pills they work fine for me :) except i hating having to go back on base each month to refill!


----------



## calliebaby

The cream is supposed to be a more natural way to regulate your period...your doctor should prescribe it though. I have read conflicting times of your cycle to use it. An IUD is an implant that you use to avoid getting pregnant.


----------



## Eskimobabys

oh no i don't what that! i want a baby! hahaha y'all i NEED TACO BELL! oh my word where is my husband?! im dieing over here! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol are you having a craving?

I had the IUD for 2 years..so I didnt get pregnant! Now I want to be! 

Yes the cream is more natural and that is the best way to use it. I am going to my doc tomorrow and asking him what he thinks I should do. But I am thinking right now my progestrone is okay because I have made it 14 days into my LP. I think if it turns out I am not preggo I am going to use it to start my period. That was my orignal plan until I realized I ovulated. lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:cry:Well I guess I'm off the list for a BFP... :( I was'nt supposed to start till the 20th and I just wiped and it was a light brown... :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I'm sooo sad... I have cramped on and off for over 12 days now and now This!! :shrug:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :cry:Well I guess I'm off the list for a BFP... :( I was'nt supposed to start till the 20th and I just wiped and it was a light brown... :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm sooo sad... I have cramped on and off for over 12 days now and now This!! :shrug:

No no. light brown could be implantation bleeding:thumbup::flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :cry:Well I guess I'm off the list for a BFP... :( I was'nt supposed to start till the 20th and I just wiped and it was a light brown... :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm sooo sad... I have cramped on and off for over 12 days now and now This!! :shrug:

How many dpo are you? lol so many girls I cant remember:wacko:


----------



## Eskimobabys

hopin&prayin- awww im so sorry!!!! :( i hope its not true! and idk if taco bells a craving since i've never had a proper craving before :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OHHHH I hope soo, my heart sank... Implantation spotting a defo possibility

I thought the same thing to, I guess I need to wait out the storm then... When can I take a pregnancy test to confirm? Thank you shannon


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> :cry:Well I guess I'm off the list for a BFP... :( I was'nt supposed to start till the 20th and I just wiped and it was a light brown... :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm sooo sad... I have cramped on and off for over 12 days now and now This!! :shrug:
> 
> How many dpo are you? lol so many girls I cant remember:wacko:Click to expand...

I'm exactly 12 dpo... I'm thinking that may be it... "crossing fingers" I know during the night my temperature spiked, I threw off the covers but then yet and been staying pretty warm... I don't chart... Cervix is high too.. :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> :cry:Well I guess I'm off the list for a BFP... :( I was'nt supposed to start till the 20th and I just wiped and it was a light brown... :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm sooo sad... I have cramped on and off for over 12 days now and now This!! :shrug:
> 
> How many dpo are you? lol so many girls I cant remember:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm exactly 12 dpo... I'm thinking that may be it... "crossing fingers" I know during the night my temperature spiked, I threw off the covers but then yet and been staying pretty warm... I don't chart... Cervix is high too.. :)Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Implantation bleeding:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::winkwink::baby:

Implantation is brown or pink! and usually happens 7 -12 dpo depending on your cycle!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> hopin&prayin- awww im so sorry!!!! :( i hope its not true! and idk if taco bells a craving since i've never had a proper craving before :)

lol.. I am drinking a natural cola. And had a smores...all natural gluten free and dairy . It was real good. I never really want much sugar


----------



## shaerichelle

Hoping I would say if it was give it 2 days and try one. after the baby implants it starts to produce hcg. lol I know WAAAYYY to much! I have read ALOT


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HOLY CATFISH.... :happydance: :happydance:.... I'm praying it is.... I guess I need to wing it and see how things go... I want to take a test but I don't want to get a BFN!! Hmmm decisions decisions... Should I wait a few more days to take a test?

Thank you Shannon.... I attempted this morning and I could of swore it had a very very faint line, that was after the time expired so thats probaby out... LOL

Thank you so much for your help... You rock... Hang in there your next... and Eskimobabys too... Baby dust to ya....

Ya know its strange, I've had cravings for sweet stuff too... haha


----------



## jelliebabie

hopin n prayin shannons right cud be implantation, fxd for u xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you so much Jelliebean.... I've been saying prayers for ALL of us to get a BFP!! I know for one thing, I'm pooped.... I'm gonna go catnap for a few... 

I don't know what I'd do without you all... Your such a true blessing... :) :hugs:

Now I guess the wait begins.... ugg


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay I am going to tell you how ppl from India diagnose you... Its called Kapha and pitta dosha. I will past some stuff in a minute.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin have you had any pain or pulling in you low belly? 
You may get a BFN or it could be pos. I am at 14 dpo with a negative still .. I thought the same on mine too but I could be wrong. Who knows. Your welcome. Ohh being pooped a good sign! I need a catnap too but with a 7 yr old that doesnt always work lol.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yeah I can see that being hard to sleep with a lil one around Sorry...

Girl that has been ALOT of weird things going on, I just can't explain it... I told my friend that I felt like a bubble or pop a few times, weird feeling.... Who knows... I guess I need to ride the storm out per say... lol I'm off to bed... I'm beat.... Be on later...

Thanks... I'll catch up in a few... Hang in there girlie.... OH and I'm 42... So I'm the oldest one here so far... lol... Good Luck and Lots of Baby dust to ALL


----------



## shaerichelle

Pitta is the fire element of the body, responsible for the fires of digestion, the warmth of circulation, and innate intelligence on the cellular level. Seeing as the pregnant woman is stoking two fires in her body, her own and her baby&#8217;s, it is not surprising that she may tend to &#8220;overheat&#8221;. But we want pregnancy to feel like a rosy glow, not a scalding fire. A disturbance of Pitta can express itself in the pregnant woman as rosacea, acid reflux, night sweats, high blood pressure, irritability, or outright anger. the flames of aggravated Pitta with cooling dietary and life-style modifications, herbs and asana. Cilantro, moonlight, pomegranate, coconut milk, lunar breathing, and the contemplation of water: these are just some of the elements of treatment.

Kapha is the most motherly of elements. Emotionally, Kapha denotes stability, love, nurturance, and all good sweet things (sweet being a Kapha taste). On a physical level, the earth and water elements build both tissue and reserves of strength, while providing the resilience we admire in children. But if Kapha becomes excessive during pregnancy (when too much weight is gained, energy is depleted, water is retained and phlegm is increased). They may range from an appetite for heavy kaphagenic foods, to a habit of sleeping into the kapha time of day, to a fondness for couches and TV, to a reluctance to exercise. 

Thats it so far this is why hubby thinks there is a possibilty. lol he wont say yup you are ..


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Yeah I can see that being hard to sleep with a lil one around Sorry...
> 
> Girl that has been ALOT of weird things going on, I just can't explain it... I told my friend that I felt like a bubble or pop a few times, weird feeling.... Who knows... I guess I need to ride the storm out per say... lol I'm off to bed... I'm beat.... Be on later...
> 
> Thanks... I'll catch up in a few... Hang in there girlie.... OH and I'm 42... So I'm the oldest one here so far... lol... Good Luck and Lots of Baby dust to ALL

lol I Understand! You dont need to tell me. I have lots of weird things going on. Have some good dreams. I feel the oldest!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow thats very informative.... thanks Shannon... Oh I forgot if I did'nt mention it already... go to Countdown to pregnancy and it will tell you everything from day 1 of ovulation... Its awesome... No second guessing there...

Let me tell you, I've yawned over a 1000 times and I tried to lay down, guess I'm gonna have to force myself too... I'm beat.... Nite nite


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. I am that way alot and than I never can get to sleep. I looked up that site I have the top ten symptoms every one of them.

Forgot to tell you earlier was walking a long and looked down before dh was leaving and I had umm some wetness right where my nipples was? :wacko:


----------



## molly85

Crikey no one write anything until tomorrow need to go bed and convince OH to have a shower and tire me out. No luck with the OPK but more colour today than yesterday though my bladder did strike when required to function.

I love that indian thing.Same sypmtoms just described differently acroos the world
MOlly85


----------



## shaerichelle

yes exactly Molly, They dont have HPT there lol.

Im not sure there will be lots of activity ..lol I am going to try to do homework tonight


----------



## Eskimobabys

Just letting you ladies know that i INDEED did get my TACO BELL! :yipee: i have a wonderful husband!!hahahahahahahahahahaha:happydance:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yay for Taco Bell! And, Yay for your husband :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

thank you :)


----------



## jelliebabie

mr eskimo is such a sweetie lol. Did u enjoy it? Whats a taco bell? X


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> Just letting you ladies know that i INDEED did get my TACO BELL! :yipee: i have a wonderful husband!!hahahahahahahahahahaha:happydance:

and I would call that a craving lol lol:baby:


----------



## shaerichelle

Taco Bell is mexican food.

I miss going out to eat so much easier!


----------



## shaerichelle

I should share something so you all could get a laugh.. we need it.

What does a seven year old say when he gets a McDonalds gift card? This is going to make me fat.. I am serious as he sets it aside. lol I almost peed my pants!


----------



## jelliebabie

lolol u get mcdonalds giftcards over there?!? X


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> lolol u get mcdonalds giftcards over there?!? X

Yes my sister gave him one. Now mind you.. we dont eat that stuff. We are more natural and organic, lol. I have had way to many issues with allergies and toxins. :dohh:

But I laughed so hard. He just told me mom the food has crap in it and it makes you fat. OMG I guess I raised him right. :haha:


----------



## jelliebabie

lolol. Tell him he can buy water and apple n grape snackpacks, think thats the only healthy stuff they do! But yip, i guess u raised him right lol. Did my other frer bfn, no surprise though!
Witch not here as of yet, should be soon! I have been feeling so angry and snapping at the slightest things, typical af syndrome x


----------



## jelliebabie

kellie m where have u gone tonight? Ur absense is strongly felt x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know I was wondering the same thing today, usually we see her...

You guys are cracking me up... I love me some Taco Bell.... and White Castle... haha

Giving a 7 year old a Mc D's card... Priceless...

I feel so much better after taking a nap, I was out like a light... cramps gone away too.... I went to the loo and just a tad again...Woot Woot... I prayed before I slept... Come on baby.... woohooo


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> lolol. Tell him he can buy water and apple n grape snackpacks, think thats the only healthy stuff they do! But yip, i guess u raised him right lol. Did my other frer bfn, no surprise though!
> Witch not here as of yet, should be soon! I have been feeling so angry and snapping at the slightest things, typical af syndrome x

lol those even have chemicals.

FRER SUCK. lol.:nope: pardon my mouth some tests dont work for some people.

read a thing about pregnancy tests today. FRER is the best. I dont like them.:nope:Answer Quick and Simple and Clearblue are the other best.. Here I come Answer and Clearblue. Good thing DH wont know lol:haha::haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I know I was wondering the same thing today, usually we see her...
> 
> You guys are cracking me up... I love me some Taco Bell.... and White Castle... haha
> 
> Giving a 7 year old a Mc D's card... Priceless...
> 
> I feel so much better after taking a nap, I was out like a light... cramps gone away too.... I went to the loo and just a tad again...Woot Woot... I prayed before I slept... Come on baby.... woohooo

Shes prob in a different section:cry: 

I am glad you feel better! I feel like I am going to fall asleep. My son is in bed, of course reading with a flash light. OMG we read a book together... He was making me read the girl parts and he read the boys parts. It was hilarious.:haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yep, she probaby did.... :(

Thanks, I do feel much better, and the cramps have subsided... something woke me up at 4:3oam not sure but I was wide awake... ? That catnap helped alot... feel soo much better, now the waiting begins... ugg

I tell ya, I wished I made a pregnancy test, there getting rich on us... I bought some dollar store cheapies they stink... I'm gonna get a clearblue digital Friday... That is straight to the point, either you are or your not.... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Yep, she probaby did.... :(
> 
> Thanks, I do feel much better, and the cramps have subsided... something woke me up at 4:3oam not sure but I was wide awake... ? That catnap helped alot... feel soo much better, now the waiting begins... ugg
> 
> I tell ya, I wished I made a pregnancy test, there getting rich on us... I bought some dollar store cheapies they stink... I'm gonna get a clearblue digital Friday... That is straight to the point, either you are or your not.... lol

I am not getting a digital. They are more MIU .. I think 50 or 100:wacko:

Yes this whole test thing is pissing me off. I feel it. my mom was mean to me earlier and made me cry.


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html

there you go.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:flower:


shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Yep, she probaby did.... :(
> 
> Thanks, I do feel much better, and the cramps have subsided... something woke me up at 4:3oam not sure but I was wide awake... ? That catnap helped alot... feel soo much better, now the waiting begins... ugg
> 
> I tell ya, I wished I made a pregnancy test, there getting rich on us... I bought some dollar store cheapies they stink... I'm gonna get a clearblue digital Friday... That is straight to the point, either you are or your not.... lol
> 
> I am not getting a digital. They are more MIU .. I think 50 or 100:wacko:
> 
> Yes this whole test thing is pissing me off. I feel it. my mom was mean to me earlier and made me cry.Click to expand...


Aww you poor thing, seems like everyone is getting down on you... how horrible.. I'm soo sorry :flower: :hugs: Hang in there girlie, I know its been rough on you, this too shall pass...

Thanks for the info... I'm gonna check it out... What test are you going to get?? Now I'm really confused... lol

Gonna jump off, time for din din... :)


----------



## jelliebabie

brrrrr now im freezing, ave got goosbumps on me arms! Does that happen when ur temp drops? Grapes n apples with chemicals? Whatever next. And kellie, get ur ass back over here girlie. Stop prowling that 1st tr! Wait for us lmao! Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :flower:
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Yep, she probaby did.... :(
> 
> Thanks, I do feel much better, and the cramps have subsided... something woke me up at 4:3oam not sure but I was wide awake... ? That catnap helped alot... feel soo much better, now the waiting begins... ugg
> 
> I tell ya, I wished I made a pregnancy test, there getting rich on us... I bought some dollar store cheapies they stink... I'm gonna get a clearblue digital Friday... That is straight to the point, either you are or your not.... lol
> 
> I am not getting a digital. They are more MIU .. I think 50 or 100:wacko:
> 
> Yes this whole test thing is pissing me off. I feel it. my mom was mean to me earlier and made me cry.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww you poor thing, seems like everyone is getting down on you... how horrible.. I'm soo sorry :flower: :hugs: Hang in there girlie, I know its been rough on you, this too shall pass...
> 
> Thanks for the info... I'm gonna check it out... What test are you going to get?? Now I'm really confused... lol
> 
> Gonna jump off, time for din din... :)Click to expand...


Speaking of food I ate a man sized mean for lunch a normal dinner was starving after.. everytime I eat an apple feel like I am going to barf:wacko:

Yes people suck. Thats why I keep to myself a lot:growlmad:

thank you..

I think I am going to get a clearblue regular and walmart brand ones. My friend who tried reg hpt and blood test could only get her baby on an ultrasound at 7 weeks. finally got her HPT pos on walmart test.


----------



## jelliebabie

enjoy dindinz hopin xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks jellie.... hang in there Shannon its all worth it in the long run hun :hugs: Oh and my friend Gloria told me the same thing, her friend only found out via a ultrasound and she was like 10 weeks... OMG... weird huh...

Well I'm just gonna stick it out and see how things go.. Thanks ladies for your support... :hugs:.... Be back on later...

Feeling tired again... Geez....


----------



## jelliebabie

whatever test u get shannon i hope u get a bfp! X


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie- I think hopin sounds preggo!


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> whatever test u get shannon i hope u get a bfp! X

Me too! Now trying to figure out to tell DH and the kids.


----------



## jelliebabie

yip im thinking hoping is too lol.
Hw u gonna tell hubby?
Im desp for a real bfp. I wanna buy baby clothes! I force myself to walk away from them in asda lol, they are so cute!!


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> yip im thinking hoping is too lol.
> Hw u gonna tell hubby?
> Im desp for a real bfp. I wanna buy baby clothes! I force myself to walk away from them in asda lol, they are so cute!!

Well if I know by thursday I was thinking of going out where we went on our first date. https://www.eastlandparkhotel.com/lounge.htm

Take a card that I will handmake with my cricut and putting the pregnant picture in there...

For the kids.. I was thinking of giving them all shirts.. for my son saying big brother and for my stepdaughers big big sister and big big big sister...


I was hoping for something more special for DH

Did you read what happened to me:wacko: I looked down on my shirt and there was a wet spot where my nipple was:wacko::wacko::wacko::blush:

I cant wear pants sometimes on my belly or under either. sigh


----------



## jelliebabie

aww sound very sweet. Dont think i cud wait even a minute to tell hubby. Weve been waiting 11yrs for a bfp!

Wet patch on there? Whats that milk?sweat? Hmmm x


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> aww sound very sweet. Dont think i cud wait even a minute to tell hubby. Weve been waiting 11yrs for a bfp!
> 
> Wet patch on there? Whats that milk?sweat? Hmmm x

I dont know how I am gonna wait, but I want to tell him in person.

Not sweat.. it was round.. kinda like it leaked.

:wacko:


----------



## jelliebabie

leaked! Oh my god! When u testing again? 2moro? I have high hopes for u! Have u thought of any baby names? X


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> leaked! Oh my god! When u testing again? 2moro? I have high hopes for u! Have u thought of any baby names? X

Lol everyday til I get a BFP lol. FF said AF is coming tomorrow. I dont think so. I think i prob will get a BFP.

Yes a girl Lahari Uma(after his mom) Prabakaran(our last name)

My sons name is Saben. I like different names.. for a boy.. I do not like the Indian ones lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

hey ladies sorry we had another couple over taco bell was yummy! and i had KFC later on i know that was really bad! oh well! AFs due tomorrow doubt she'll show up on time doesn't mean i'll get a BFP :( hope y'all get your awaited BFPs!


----------



## MySillyGirls

I wonder...realistically...what is the earliest day that someone could test with a FRER and actually get a positive? Also, I wonder if my OPK test was accurate? First time I have ever used one. It didn't show positive until the 15th day of my cycle which seems a little late. OK...now I am obsessing. lol


----------



## jelliebabie

lahari, thats lovely! Hubbys mums name is surraya, i think thats a lovely name but i like katie for a girl x

And i love ur bfp pma! I hope it works! X


----------



## Eskimobabys

idk FRER are shady with me but alot of ppl swear by them ppl usually get BFPs @ 12DPO the earliest


----------



## Kellie Marie

OMG JELLIE I'm in the worst possible pain!!! OH is asleep and I knew you girls would be online! What do I do I can barely type this message....its like really bad period pains Im really scared! is this normal?


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no kellie m! Hw bad are the pains? what are ur period pains usually like? Are they worse pains than that?
Wake the bugger up!! Hope everythings ok! Xxx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey, kellie Marie! With my first pregnancy, I had terrible cramping while my uterus was expanding! As long as there isn't bleeding, I wouldn't worry!


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> OMG JELLIE I'm in the worst possible pain!!! OH is asleep and I knew you girls would be online! What do I do I can barely type this message....its like really bad period pains Im really scared! is this normal?

Is it so bad you cant walk.?? Are you bleeding?


----------



## Eskimobabys

oh kellie thats scary! are you bleeding? if not that good! keep it that way! i hope your not...* whispers* miscarrying already? that not possible i hope its nothing serious! i hate your in pain!!!!! sorry i have no advice except you should really consider getting a heating pad! what hurts?


----------



## shaerichelle

agree with eskimo and mysillygirls.. heating pad and uterus expanding


----------



## jelliebabie

healing hugs kellie m xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> idk FRER are shady with me but alot of ppl swear by them ppl usually get BFPs @ 12DPO the earliest

agree shady!


----------



## Kellie Marie

theres no blood but its the same as a period pain like im about to come on but it last for like 40 seconds......goes for like 1 minutes......back again for 40 seconds etc.....it takes my breath away when it happens and its low down underneath my belly button :cry: please tell me this is ok?????? thank u so much girls x


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> lahari, thats lovely! Hubbys mums name is surraya, i think thats a lovely name but i like katie for a girl x
> 
> And i love ur bfp pma! I hope it works! X

Thanks:)
Mine is Senthil.

I try. lol


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> theres no blood but its the same as a period pain like im about to come on but it last for like 40 seconds......goes for like 1 minutes......back again for 40 seconds etc.....it takes my breath away when it happens and its low down underneath my belly button :cry: please tell me this is ok?????? thank u so much girls x

sounds like uterus expanding.


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie. Get a warm or hot towel and put it down there for soothing the pain


----------



## jelliebabie

kellie m. I wouldnt worry unless u bleed babe and im praying for you and baby boo. Xxxxx if the pain gets too bad phone a and e! Or nhs 24 if ur in uk? Got to be careful incase ectopic! X


----------



## Eskimobabys

you can take Tylenol it wont hurt the baby! im sorry do you have any pain relife techniqs for when u get AF cramps? try using those! like i always take a pain reliever and break out the heating pad! you know the labour breathing helps too the whole "HE HE HA HA" thing they tell you to do while ur in labour i get super duper evil AF cramps and concentrating on my breathing helps loads!


----------



## Eskimobabys

jelliebabie said:


> kellie m. I wouldnt worry unless u bleed babe and im praying for you and baby boo. Xxxxx if the pain gets too bad phone a and e! Or nhs 24 if ur in uk? Got to be careful incase ectopic! X

EEEK!! yeah i didnt think about that!!!! oh lord i hope its not! but u never know!:nope: but like Shannon said a hot towel down there will DEFO help!


----------



## Kellie Marie

Thank you girlies I will get my water bottle? and Paracetomal and a pillow between my legs! I will let you no if I start to bleed thank you girls so much!!! :hugs: to all of you!! take care night night xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kellie Marie

AHHHH how will I know if its ectopic?


----------



## grrlmom

Kellie Marie said:


> AHHHH how will I know if its ectopic?

Bad cramping.


----------



## shaerichelle

yes hot water bottle I love those. The pillow helps too! :hugs:

night


----------



## shaerichelle

grrlmom said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> AHHHH how will I know if its ectopic?
> 
> Bad cramping.Click to expand...

I have also heard you cant even move with ectopic.


----------



## Eskimobabys

good luck keep us updated in the morning on how ur night went i'll say a prayer for you kellie!


----------



## jelliebabie

the pain will be unbearable if ectopic kelz. Try and ease the pain and get some rest xx


----------



## Kellie Marie

Ok thanks girlies night night xx:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

Kellie Marie said:


> AHHHH how will I know if its ectopic?


As an ectopic pregnancy progresses, though, other symptoms develop, including:

* Abdominal or pelvic pain, usually 6 to 8 weeks after a missed period. Pain may get worse with movement or straining. It may occur sharply on one side at first and then spread throughout the pelvic region.
* Vaginal bleeding that may be light or heavy.
* Pain with intercourse or during a pelvic exam.
* Dizziness, lightheadedness, or fainting (syncope) caused by internal bleeding.
* Signs of shock.
* Shoulder pain caused by bleeding into the abdomen under the diaphragm. The bleeding irritates the diaphragm and is experienced as shoulder pain.




Hope this helps. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

you all on here?


----------



## Eskimobabys

i just umped put the shower :)


----------



## shaerichelle

I am on an emotional roller coaster


----------



## Eskimobabys

awww what happen?


----------



## calliebaby

I'm sorry.:hugs: I know how you feel. I went to go visit my nephew yesterday, he is only a few months old and I am so happy for them, but it makes me want a baby even more. It's hard because I have never been pregnant (confirmed at least) and I just want to know that I can. I am so sorry this is so draining for you. We are all here for you. :hugs::dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

I have been sick for 7 years and just dealing with that on top of ttc and stuff is to much


----------



## Eskimobabys

im so sorry! TTC is VERY stressful! i really hope u get a BFP! im still hoping and praying for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calliebaby

Do I remember correctly you saying that you have fibromyaglia? Have you ever tried acupuncture for it? I had a friend that has fibromyalgia and acupuncture helped her tremendously. They can also help with chronic fatigue and ttc. It might be worth a shot. I hope you start feeling better soon and get your bfp. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you calliebaby. Its hard .. No one understands unless they have had a hard time ttc. I just think must be nice to be my family no one had to deal with this they all just got pregnant and werent even trying.


----------



## Eskimobabys

lucky butts! everyone else just getts handed BFPs but we gotta work hard for em!


----------



## calliebaby

My family is like that too. It is hard. I have an appointment in February to sort out my options if AF decides not to show this month and no BFP.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Eskimo:) It is way stressful. I actually put a time limit on trying. I cant handle the stress. 

Calliebaby- I do have fibro, I am seeing a doc my second time weds that is doing bowen therapy that is accupressure. I also have hemiplegic migraines, allergies, possible adrenal fatigue too. they arent sure. Got so sick 2 years ago I almost died. No one could figure out what was wrong. I developed aniphylatic allergies.


----------



## calliebaby

Eskimobabys said:


> lucky butts! everyone else just getts handed BFPs but we gotta work hard for em!

I feel like half of my problem is that I just try too hard. Maybe I need to just let it happen. Stress can be a killer.


----------



## shaerichelle

I agree they are all lucky. Im #2 out of 26 grandkids.. and none of them had to try they all had opsies.

As I say must be nice to get those genes. 

Makes me mad. Especially when I tell my mom I think I have alot of symptoms I might finally be pregnant. Yah you told me that before..whatever. I am pretty sure I had a chemical, but I didnt tell her that. I hung up instead.


----------



## Eskimobabys

EEEEEEEEEEK! Shannon u've had it rough! man o man u deserves a baby! sorry girls i gotta go husbands calling me to bed!!!!! shannon i'll say a pray for you tonight good night y'all!


----------



## shaerichelle

for me the stress got worse after the rape.. then I finally dealt with some of it and it lessened, but I believe if it wasnt for that I would already be preggo and not had a possible chemical.


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> I agree they are all lucky. Im #2 out of 26 grandkids.. and none of them had to try they all had opsies.
> 
> As I say must be nice to get those genes.
> 
> Makes me mad. Especially when I tell my mom I think I have alot of symptoms I might finally be pregnant. Yah you told me that before..whatever. I am pretty sure I had a chemical, but I didnt tell her that. I hung up instead.

that was so RUDE of her! well we care about you and ur symptoms!:hugs:


----------



## calliebaby

OMG!!! I have just peed 4 times in the last hour. Ughh. Sorry, TMI, I know, but seriously!!! I can't imagine how bad it will be if/when I get pregnant!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thank you Good night Eskimo. You deserve a BFP too.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shannon. Loadsa hugs to you! U understand what ur going thru. I knw what its like to want a baby for more than a decade and be unsuccessful! I also ended up with arthritis at 20yrs old and never knew if id even walk again. Lucky am ok now and just take my painkillers everyday! What is fibro somethi? Sorry ive forgot x


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> I agree they are all lucky. Im #2 out of 26 grandkids.. and none of them had to try they all had opsies.
> 
> As I say must be nice to get those genes.
> 
> Makes me mad. Especially when I tell my mom I think I have alot of symptoms I might finally be pregnant. Yah you told me that before..whatever. I am pretty sure I had a chemical, but I didnt tell her that. I hung up instead.
> 
> that was so RUDE of her! well we care about you and ur symptoms!:hugs:Click to expand...

yes shes a b&^&(). I am not even going to tell her if I am. No one in my family. they can find out by accident.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey shannon. Loadsa hugs to you! U understand what ur going thru. I knw what its like to want a baby for more than a decade and be unsuccessful! I also ended up with arthritis at 20yrs old and never knew if id even walk again. Lucky am ok now and just take my painkillers everyday! What is fibro somethi? Sorry ive forgot x

 pain in the body without inflamation. No meds touch it so I take supplements. They sometimes help. I havent been on any pain meds except for a few months on a muscle relaxer...to sleep. in the 7 years. Its hard to not be successful. June is my deadline.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> OMG!!! I have just peed 4 times in the last hour. Ughh. Sorry, TMI, I know, but seriously!!! I can't imagine how bad it will be if/when I get pregnant!!!

Thats how I am after I get into bed and sleep:growlmad:


----------



## calliebaby

I have been like that the last two nights as well. It is a pain.


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> I have been like that the last two nights as well. It is a pain.

Yes and it only gets worse. I used to pee every ten mins with my son:wacko:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm trying to play catch up so I'm sorry If I don't remember anything...

Kellie Marie - I'm sorry to hear your going through some rough pain, I pray its just because of your uterus stretch and making room for the LO... A warm heating pad will help. Don't worry unless the pain is unbearable and there is bleeding... You'll be just fine sweetie... hang in there girlie :hugs:

Shannon, Wow... You definately have had it rough, so sorry to hear... I have a feeling that your time is now... I know its hard, just be patient, and retest in a day or two, you need not to be stressed out over the latest results, it could of been too early.. Your gonna get your BFP soon...

Jellie, I feel its gonna happen for you too sweetie... Thanks for your support, I pray you get your BFP too AND Eskimobabies as well... God will bless us all in good time...
Good Luck and Baby Dust....

Calliebabie - Hang in there, I hate the cramps... baby :dust: to ya too...

Me, I'm off to beddy by again, I'm exhausted... update, only spotted 1 more time, same stuff.. mild cramps... no bleeding, just that light brown stuff... I'm gonna say a special prayer for all of us tonight... Our time is coming ladies... Nite nite :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks hopin. Yes, I am ready for a partially normal life! thats only 1/4 of it lol. I think if I dont get my bfp soon. I am gonna march over to get me a blood test. Oh maybe I can ask my doc to send me for one weds?!? IF I dont get af by Monday.

Wow you are on tired lady. There must be a lil one burrowing in there. I was that tired last week with some pain and pulling at the same time. I so think its implantation for you.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm starting to think thats what it is... I just started feeling that pulling sensation, weird? mild cramping, no bleeding... Oh I hope I am... I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open... lol I'd love to stay and chat but I'm beat tired. 

Nite nite... Baby dreams to all... :hugs: Baby :dust: and I see alot of BFP coming!!

Shannon, definately get a blood test scheduled if you get another BFN...
You have all the signs... don't give up lady... I'll talk to you tommorow hun... :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

good morning ladies!
How is everyone today?
Kellie m how are u feeling babe? Hope u n beanie are both doing good! X

Shannon, get ur bfp yet? X

Hopin, really think its your month babe! X

Tas, let us knw hw u are doing!

So cd29, still no af and temp has shot back up! Hopefully thats good! Was eating my cereal and felt a sudden gush of nausea, but only lasted for like, 3 seconds! X so mite be nothing x


----------



## mumoftwins200

Hi I'm 6dpo(maybe 7 today) and due on on the 27th jan! I've had symptoms since 1dpo! Not imagining them! Here they are...,
nausea
binge eating
night sweats
crazy bad dreams
bright yellow wee
low dull back ache
itchy head
big boobs with big raised blue veins
full heavy feeling down below
EXTREMELY tired, falling asleep on couch at 6:30pm
spots on chin
a cold
Shooting pains in vagina

think that's it!! Phew! I'm gonna test on 22nd when I'll be about 10dpo

good luck, keep us updated
xxxx


----------



## jelliebabie

good luck mumoftwins200 and a big welcome to the thread! Its been a very lucky thread and has had many bfps out of it so keep us updated!


----------



## molly85

God ladies it's been a rough week. 
So hard to keep up

Molly85


----------



## jelliebabie

hi molly x
Hows things with you?

Xjelliex


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin pulling is a good thing. HOw are you feeling?

HOw about you Jellie?

Oh my left breast had some liquid come out too.:(


----------



## molly85

Well I am really emotional . No idea if it's hormones or the fact I have just quit Uni and my OH's childhood pet cat has just been put down

Def not PG

Molly85


----------



## shaerichelle

Its hormones. I hate hormones.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Good morning!! Jellie, that nausea was my very first symptom of my first pregnancy. It started around 11 dpo!


----------



## jelliebabie

got a bit of cramping again. Does temp always dip if af coming? Can it come if temp high? Im 12dpo according to ff! Did u test today shannon? X


----------



## jelliebabie

aww hugs molly.
Really sorry to hear about ur cat. My cat that was in the family for 16yrs got put to sleep last year. Some people just dont understand how much they mean, they become a huge part of the family

Xxx jellie xx


----------



## shaerichelle

yes a big fat no.

I feel like I am going to throw up and my nips hurt badly. my sons lunch made me so sick.

look at my chart.. wheres yours jellie?

i am gonna shower


----------



## Eskimobabys

Morning ladies! i feel like a zombie...the back of my head is killing me i think i slept wrong! any hoo todays the day that AFs suppose to come! so we shall see! once i fully wake up ima go pick up my progesterone...i think i actully might go back to bed lol i shouldnt thats just being lazy! so my husband told me he was thinking to him self/ asking god why is it taking us so long to get pregnant? and god said "Be Patient"... thats all just be patient! Easier said than done! hahah i had to Google the definition to see how to be patient lol so wish me luck girls! Any BFPs today?


----------



## Kat_F

Thats so cute Eskimos. :) Baby dust and good luck to you :)


----------



## shaerichelle

I think I am going back to bed. I am not feeling well and I am tired.


----------



## Eskimobabys

good night shannon!


----------



## jelliebabie

shannon u sound so pregnant! Am pretty sure u must be! Just did a tesco test bfn again! So much for being patient lol. Dont know how to add my chart? Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

just give us the link.. go to sharing on ff then homepage setup 
copy the link at top and paste in here:)


----------



## shaerichelle

I was going to sleep but hubby got online. I sure feel I am, but who knows I am frustrated today. Some of the girls in the charting thread think I ovulated 2 days later... I am not testing tomorrow. I need a break thursday I will.


----------



## jelliebabie

am using the internet on my mobile so cant do copy n paste am afraid. Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

durn it. can you tell me what these numbers are on yours? the ones in bold.. this is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/*2b6018*


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Jellie I don't chart but I did notice a spike in temp too, then I started spotting... Sorry to hear about the BFN, Hang in there girlie. :) :hugs:

Shannon its been a rough one for ya, I'd take a day off from testing as well. I know it will ease your mind, but the mind does play tricks on us... I know that from experience... 

Eskimobabys your time is coming... I sense it :) I have to agree with your husband, were working overtime to figure out who is pregnant... hehe

Sorry If I've missed anyone, I'm playing catch up... lol

Me: No more cramps, a mild headache and was burping on a empty stomach? weird? I am still spotting the light brown with a lil clotts (TMI) sorry... the :witch: is due tomorrow... IF this is implantation spotting it was 12 dpo, so its on time... lol


----------



## jelliebabie

www.fertilityfriend.com/homepage/2bbde

?


----------



## jelliebabie

2bbde x


----------



## jelliebabie

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2bbde


----------



## Ava2004

Hi ladies, I'm climbing aboard your 1ww train! I'm waiting for a bfp any day now!! my cycle ranges from 26 to 28 days so AF is due either on Wed. or Fri...I spotted and cramped on 9 and 10 dpo and tested on 9,10,&11 dpo with VERY faint lines showing up AFTER the allotted time on 10&11 dpo..AND a positive OPK last night (11dpo) so I have no clue what to think!? I've never spotted and cramped before AF so this was all new..not too mention that I've had some nausea and seem to be hungry constantly in the afternoon-evening!
Need some baby dust ladies!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

not working! Urggh! 
thanks hopin but i think af is on the way. I have proper af cramps again! Getting more stronger. Dammmm x


----------



## Ava2004

that Stinks Jelliebabie!! When you were having cramps before..were they really short lived? I noticed that around 9-11dpo I would have 'waives' of cramping that would come and go, mainly in the morning..not strong enough to keep me down..just feeling like af was coming soon, then they would go away!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ava2004 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm climbing aboard your 1ww train! I'm waiting for a bfp any day now!! my cycle ranges from 26 to 28 days so AF is due either on Wed. or Fri...I spotted and cramped on 9 and 10 dpo and tested on 9,10,&11 dpo with VERY faint lines showing up AFTER the allotted time on 10&11 dpo..AND a positive OPK last night (11dpo) so I have no clue what to think!? I've never spotted and cramped before AF so this was all new..not too mention that I've had some nausea and seem to be hungry constantly in the afternoon-evening!
> Need some baby dust ladies!!!


Hang in there girlie... A faint line is a good thing, alot of ladies on here got it and found out they where pregnant.... Restest in the morning... You "may" be Pregnant.... :happydance: Just retest to reassure yourself, could of been too early as well... When is the dreaded :witch: due?

I've had the same things happen to me as well with the cramps and the intense hunger at night, I've only had a wave or so of nausea... I'm spotting on and off 2 days now... woot woot... AF due tomorrow :( I'm riding the storm out per say... lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> not working! Urggh!
> thanks hopin but i think af is on the way. I have proper af cramps again! Getting more stronger. Dammmm x

Aww Jellie sorry to hear.... Lets just see of the ugly :witch: shows... It has sounded so hopeful, retest in the morning :flower: :hugs: Get that BFP!

I wish we all get the BFP!! I want to find out all of us are having :baby::baby:

I don't think I've ever prayed so much for everyone in my life... I have faith this is going to happen... :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie I think we are missing one letter or number.


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry ladies, am defo out this month! The witch has just arrived! I will try and stop her visiting you girls! Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin - you sound preggo!!

I prayed a lot last night for all of us.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> sorry ladies, am defo out this month! The witch has just arrived! I will try and stop her visiting you girls! Good luck everyone xxx

Oh no! you sure? :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie, I still want your chart:)


----------



## Ava2004

Booo Jellie!!! 

Af is either due Wed. or Fri. for me (depending on whether my cycle is 26 or 28 days this month)..either way, I'm NEVERR late so I am relying on the fact that I WILL know by the end of the week, one way or another!!


----------



## shaerichelle

GL Ava.


----------



## Ava2004

Thanks Shannon! I've been reading your posts on here, looks like we're in the same boat..with the positive OPK and all! I wonder how many people get positive OPK and then end up bfn??


----------



## shaerichelle

So far me and another girl in here. I bought them just to use to see if I ovulated. But since that one day of positive they have all been negative.


----------



## Ava2004

oh..even the opk's have been negative?? when is your af due??


----------



## shaerichelle

Ava2004 said:


> oh..even the opk's have been negative?? when is your af due??

yes they have. fertility friend said today. my cycles were 30 days before I took plan b.. so yesterday in my eyes.:cry:


----------



## Ava2004

oh shoot..I didn't know you had taken Plan B..when did you do that?is it known to screw up your cycles? And, I hope this isn't too personal..but why did you take that if you're ttc? i don't know much about Plan B...


----------



## shaerichelle

I was raped on halloween took it nov first. had my last period nov 18.

i guess it messes up your cycles


----------



## jelliebabie

yip shannon shes defo here! Biatch that she is! Lol. I will try get my chart details tonight am off to see my horse, hes my no1 baby. Gl ava xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Darn it jellie... I'm sorry to hear that nasty :witch: showed her ugly head.... There is always Valentines day.... woot woot... :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

im so sorry jellie:hugs: I hope your horse is okay

I think AF is coming for me too.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Jellie u got ur period??????!!!!! im sorry!


----------



## Kellie Marie

Good afternoon Ladies :)

I haven't read last few pages yet but I did see Jellie got her period :cry:!!! NOWAY!! :hugs:what a bummer! Hopefully Valentines night will be your night.

after I left you girls last night I turned the kettle on and filled up a hot water bottle....I got into bed and then needed to pee (as you do) and there was like pink discharge on the tissue AGAIN remember I had it at 7dpo?? I'm now 13dpo so what the hell could it be??

i expected :witch: to arrive this morning but she hasnt.....and I woke up a couple of times last night whilst asleep because of the pain!! It was like a strong period pain....I dont get it?? could it be my PCOS playing up??

Thanks girlies xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie- I dont have PCOS. Is the blood spotting? IS it red?


----------



## Kellie Marie

shaerichelle said:


> Kellie- I dont have PCOS. Is the blood spotting? IS it red?

No it was only last night when I wipped it was pink just like a line of pink blood!! nothing since! I :sex: every second night so is there a chance I ovulated late and thats implantation??

Im so confused!! x


----------



## shaerichelle

Possinility. That was what I was thinking. I would retest in two days or so. Hopin has some stuff going on too. Its so frustrating.

I am blubbering mess... are you ok?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kellie Marie It Sounds like implantation... it can be light brown or pink....could of ovulated late and its happening now.... I thought you were pregnant already? I'm confused...


----------



## mumoftwins200

jelliebabie said:


> good luck mumoftwins200 and a big welcome to the thread! Its been a very lucky thread and has had many bfps out of it so keep us updated!

Aww thanks so much! Of course I will keep u updated! All the best! Xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Possinility. That was what I was thinking. I would retest in two days or so. Hopin has some stuff going on too. Its so frustrating.
> 
> I am blubbering mess... are you ok?

Aww hun don't be... Just give it a few more days till you test, it may be too early... You have ALOT of the symptoms... Its so stressful... I'm still spotting a lil here and there and AF is supposed to show tomorrow... I don't think she's coming though.... lol All kinds of things are going on, mild headache, tugging, weird pains once in a while... heck I don't know... this is making me crazy....


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Kellie Marie It Sounds like implantation... it can be light brown or pink....could of ovulated late and its happening now.... I thought you were pregnant already? I'm confused...

Thats why Im confused I already got a faint bfp then a darker bfp now the blood?!


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Possinility. That was what I was thinking. I would retest in two days or so. Hopin has some stuff going on too. Its so frustrating.
> 
> I am blubbering mess... are you ok?
> 
> Aww hun don't be... Just give it a few more days till you test, it may be too early... You have ALOT of the symptoms... Its so stressful... I'm still spotting a lil here and there and AF is supposed to show tomorrow... I don't think she's coming though.... lol All kinds of things are going on, mild headache, tugging, weird pains once in a while... heck I don't know... this is making me crazy....Click to expand...

Sounds like you are preggo to me:):happydance:

My AF was due Dec18 and Jan18 and nothing. I am getting so frustrated. :growlmad:

My hubby is saying I need to rule out other things first. hes not helping my friend said to me last night one of these times you will be. like how cold can u get:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Kellie Marie said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie It Sounds like implantation... it can be light brown or pink....could of ovulated late and its happening now.... I thought you were pregnant already? I'm confused...
> 
> Thats why Im confused I already got a faint bfp then a darker bfp now the blood?!Click to expand...

some people bleed during pregnancy. Can you get to the store and get another test? what test did u you use?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kellie marie.. I really think you miscalulated your OV date, from the sounds of it. Its is implantation bleeding... its just a lil and usually faint pink... If your in absolute pain and bleeding call your doctor... If not I'd just relax and wait a few days and retest.... I'm losing my hair over waiting... Good Luck babe... :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Possinility. That was what I was thinking. I would retest in two days or so. Hopin has some stuff going on too. Its so frustrating.
> 
> I am blubbering mess... are you ok?
> 
> Aww hun don't be... Just give it a few more days till you test, it may be too early... You have ALOT of the symptoms... Its so stressful... I'm still spotting a lil here and there and AF is supposed to show tomorrow... I don't think she's coming though.... lol All kinds of things are going on, mild headache, tugging, weird pains once in a while... heck I don't know... this is making me crazy....Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are preggo to me:):happydance:
> 
> My AF was due Dec18 and Jan18 and nothing. I am getting so frustrated. :growlmad:
> 
> My hubby is saying I need to rule out other things first. hes not helping my friend said to me last night one of these times you will be. like how cold can u get:cry:Click to expand...

Thank you Shannon.... I think I am... just too chicken to test... too early...


Aww Shannon... People can be so cruel... How can she say that to you? that is just plain down right ugly to say that... its like losing hope... I know if my friend said that to me I'd smack her plain and clear as day and tell her where she can go... How mean is that... I'm sorry... Hang in there sweetie... Your BFP is coming.... FXD... :dust:

OH... Call the GP and get a blood test... thats 100% confirmation... Do it...


----------



## shaerichelle

Omg I was going to say something and it completely went out of my brain. Sigh.

I agree with Hopin. Are you in pain?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie It Sounds like implantation... it can be light brown or pink....could of ovulated late and its happening now.... I thought you were pregnant already? I'm confused...
> 
> Thats why Im confused I already got a faint bfp then a darker bfp now the blood?!Click to expand...
> 
> some people bleed during pregnancy. Can you get to the store and get another test? what test did u you use?Click to expand...

Yes, I've heard that too.. As long as your not bleeding severly with horrible pain then not to worry. Call your GP and let him know what is going on if that will ease your mind.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Possinility. That was what I was thinking. I would retest in two days or so. Hopin has some stuff going on too. Its so frustrating.
> 
> I am blubbering mess... are you ok?
> 
> Aww hun don't be... Just give it a few more days till you test, it may be too early... You have ALOT of the symptoms... Its so stressful... I'm still spotting a lil here and there and AF is supposed to show tomorrow... I don't think she's coming though.... lol All kinds of things are going on, mild headache, tugging, weird pains once in a while... heck I don't know... this is making me crazy....Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are preggo to me:):happydance:
> 
> My AF was due Dec18 and Jan18 and nothing. I am getting so frustrated. :growlmad:
> 
> My hubby is saying I need to rule out other things first. hes not helping my friend said to me last night one of these times you will be. like how cold can u get:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Shannon.... I think I am... just too chicken to test... too early...
> 
> 
> Aww Shannon... People can be so cruel... How can she say that to you? that is just plain down right ugly to say that... its like losing hope... I know if my friend said that to me I'd smack her plain and clear as day and tell her where she can go... How mean is that... I'm sorry... Hang in there sweetie... Your BFP is coming.... FXD... :dust:Click to expand...

Dont test early you will get disappointed like me.:cry:

Yes they are. I think her and I are about done being friends. She was great when I was homeless in the past couple of years to help me out..otherwise its all about her. I think my hubby wants to be in denial. He said I have to rule out your supplements arent causing this. Then I need to rule out this. I said isnt the picture of my tits enough lol. Or how about both of them leaking. Men. So all this negativity isnt helping.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie It Sounds like implantation... it can be light brown or pink....could of ovulated late and its happening now.... I thought you were pregnant already? I'm confused...
> 
> Thats why Im confused I already got a faint bfp then a darker bfp now the blood?!Click to expand...
> 
> some people bleed during pregnancy. Can you get to the store and get another test? what test did u you use?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I've heard that too.. As long as your not bleeding severly with horrible pain then not to worry. Call your GP and let him know what is going on if that will ease your mind.Click to expand...

Agree again.:haha: thats so much easier than trying to think:haha::haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Possinility. That was what I was thinking. I would retest in two days or so. Hopin has some stuff going on too. Its so frustrating.
> 
> I am blubbering mess... are you ok?
> 
> Aww hun don't be... Just give it a few more days till you test, it may be too early... You have ALOT of the symptoms... Its so stressful... I'm still spotting a lil here and there and AF is supposed to show tomorrow.*. I don't thank she's coming though....LOL All kinds of/things are going on, mild headache, tugging, weird pains once in a while.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Ava2004

Oh wow Shannon..I'm SOOO sorry to hear that =( Like I said, I don't know much about Plan B...other than two people I know who have used it now have beautiful little girls...so it didn't work for them. But maybe it could have messed up your cycle..NOT TOO MENTION the stress that you have to be under considering what happened =(


----------



## MagicBracken

Hi guys, 
I am 21 yrs old, will be 22 on friday, me and my OH have decided to try for a baby. This is our forst month TTC and i havent ever really payed much attantion to my dates. 

I think i am about due for af but im not sure, remember thinking last month, will all be over in time for chrostmas...no sign of the with yet. 

Have had cramping on and off for the last week which is unusual and have been really tired, OH says my nipples look bigger, and as odd as it sounds i have had an itchy left nipple for like 2 days. 

Did a test saturday night as couldn't wait but not sure when i should test again. 

I have no idea when i OV'd but we BD nearly every day so should have caught it. 

Hoping for a BFP this month, but if not then i can make a point of keeping check on my dates!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it royally messed me up. I think I had a chemical within a month after that too. :(


----------



## MagicBracken

just to add saturdays test was a :bfn:


----------



## shaerichelle

MagicBracken said:


> Hi guys,
> I am 21 yrs old, will be 22 on friday, me and my OH have decided to try for a baby. This is our forst month TTC and i havent ever really payed much attantion to my dates.
> 
> I think i am about due for af but im not sure, remember thinking last month, will all be over in time for chrostmas...no sign of the with yet.
> 
> Have had cramping on and off for the last week which is unusual and have been really tired, OH says my nipples look bigger, and as odd as it sounds i have had an itchy left nipple for like 2 days.
> 
> Did a test saturday night as couldn't wait but not sure when i should test again.
> 
> I have no idea when i OV'd but we BD nearly every day so should have caught it.
> 
> Hoping for a BFP this month, but if not then i can make a point of keeping check on my dates!!

You should start temping best thing I ever did.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Yes it royally messed me up. I think I had a chemical within a month after that too. :(

Sorry to hear that... I'm pretty sure I had one last month myself, the more I think about it... thats why I'm so sceptical that I'm having implantation spotting... 

I'm gonna go lay down, my eyes are getting tired... I'll be back on later...

Hugs...


----------



## MagicBracken

am planning to next cycle (if there is one)

i dont know when i should test again

my friends reckons friday but i dont want to wait til then as dnt want to drink on my bday and then find i get a BFP as my bday celebrations are thursday.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Yes it royally messed me up. I think I had a chemical within a month after that too. :(
> 
> Sorry to hear that... I'm pretty sure I had one last month myself, the more I think about it... thats why I'm so sceptical that I'm having implantation spotting...
> 
> I'm gonna go lay down, my eyes are getting tired... I'll be back on later...
> 
> Hugs...Click to expand...

I am tired too! I need to do schoolwork but I am not sure I feel like it. 

My bras barely fit anymore.. :wacko:

Dont be skeptical. I keep crying that I am not pregnant lol. Funny I am telling you to not be skeptical.

:hugs:

Have a good rest.


----------



## shaerichelle

MagicBracken said:


> am planning to next cycle (if there is one)
> 
> i dont know when i should test again
> 
> my friends reckons friday but i dont want to wait til then as dnt want to drink on my bday and then find i get a BFP as my bday celebrations are thursday.

I would wait until after your missed period. Believe me. BFNS are not fun. The more you get the more frustrated you are:cry:


----------



## MagicBracken

Thats what im thinking...just wish i knew when that was!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

MagicBracken said:


> Thats what im thinking...just wish i knew when that was!!!

Just start temping like I did and put it into fertility friend. I had to start in middle of cycle. I am on cd63 and couldnt handle it anymore. they tell you when there is possible ovulation, etc.


----------



## Ava2004

is anyone else completely annoyed with themselves for becoming SO obsessed with this ttc thing?! haha 
I'm sitting here right now with AF-like cramps but no AF..it's so weird. I usually don't get AF cramps until half way through my 1st day with AF...I do not get 'warning cramps' like some other women, by the time the cramps are here, AF has already been here for a few hours..
so now what do I think????


----------



## molly85

Awww jellie how dare she :witch: turn up when I really wanted her.
Must keep going with agnus and her smug looking friend on the pregnancy vitamins. 
Come on you lot get testing for those :bfp: I don't want to see you here on February 7th.

Molly85


----------



## shaerichelle

ava they say pregnancy can be like af cramps

hopin- do you have mega gas? I am thinking O oed later and am 13 dpo. I am exhausted and have been laying down for hrs. Now I wish I would have slept.


----------



## Ava2004

shannon..i've been reading that all over, and I don't know why i keep looking it up b/c i keep getting the same answers hahaha...
i'm just going to go to the dollar store and buy 5 tests..i'll test morning and night until i get a bfp OR af shows up HAHA Once i get a bfp i'll use the 'fancy test' frer haha to confirm!


----------



## shaerichelle

Ava2004 said:


> shannon..i've been reading that all over, and I don't know why i keep looking it up b/c i keep getting the same answers hahaha...
> i'm just going to go to the dollar store and buy 5 tests..i'll test morning and night until i get a bfp OR af shows up HAHA Once i get a bfp i'll use the 'fancy test' frer haha to confirm!

 I have read the same thing a few spots I am like okay I have the top ten signs.. my breasts each have leaked hmmm.. I have been using dollar tests too I just ran out. So I got generic walmart ones and answer ones. I thought I had a very faint line of the FRER the other day. I am hoping I get to give my hubby some good news thursday.


----------



## Ava2004

my hubby is extremely nervous about this as we weren't ttc right now..we've been married for 6 years so it wouldn't be a BAD thing..but we've got alot going on in our lives right now so ttc'ing wasn't something we were working on right now...but of course, i didn't think about the fact that the only time I have O'd in the past 12 years (that i know of) is when i had an hcg trigger shot...and so the fact that i did the hcg trigger shot two weeks ago for weight loss without realizing that it would make me O...could be a little blessing in disguise =)


----------



## jelliebabie

hi girlies. Hope everyone is well. My horsie is very ill. Shes in alot of pain, getting the vet back out in a few hours. Might have to put her to sleep. Having af seems like nothing right now. I dont care. There are more important things for me to worry about right now. I hope ur pregnant shannon and get to surprise hubby. HopIn, im hopin n prayin for u too. Kellie m, the little bit of blood mite just be a hormone bleed when af is due? I hope u r ok. Eskimo im hoping for ur bfp too and anyone else ive forgot, best of luck, i will try my best to keep the witch over here. Molly why are u wantin a visit frm her? No chance of being pg? Xx


----------



## calliebaby

Jellie- I am so sorry to hear about your horse...it is a hard thing to have to go through. I wish you the best.

Shannon- Your BBT chart looks amazing..I feel that there is still hope as long as your temps stay high like that. It looks perfect.

To everyone- I hope that you all get your BFPs in a timely manner. 

My temps shot up the last two days. I have been having some cramping on and off today and have been very gassy (not usual for me). 
I am still determined to wait to test until Saturday though.

:hugs: and baby :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to all. Here's to NO :af: for 9 more months!!!


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks callie b. Fxd for u babe, its sounding verrrrry hopeful xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

jelliebabie said:


> hi girlies. Hope everyone is well. My horsie is very ill. Shes in alot of pain, getting the vet back out in a few hours. Might have to put her to sleep. Having af seems like nothing right now. I dont care. There are more important things for me to worry about right now. I hope ur pregnant shannon and get to surprise hubby. HopIn, im hopin n prayin for u too. Kellie m, the little bit of blood mite just be a hormone bleed when af is due? I hope u r ok. Eskimo im hoping for ur bfp too and anyone else ive forgot, best of luck, i will try my best to keep the witch over here. Molly why are u wantin a visit frm her? No chance of being pg? Xx

Thank u jellie i hope ur horse can be healed!:cry::hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Jellie... I'm sorry to hear about your horsey... god bless you, You've had so much going on... are you sure its AF?? Retest in a week, maybe you'll get a nice big surprise...

Shannon... Gas is a good thing.. defo sign... Hang in there girlie... your time is coming..

Ava that would be a blessing in disguise... what a Valentines day gift for You and your husband... Good Luck and baby dust...

Me... same ole same ole.... tired as hell, I was mad, hoping the X would call and ask to see me... I was so ready to rip his arse... lol I'm fine now... still spotting on and off...

Please EVERYONE AF is due tomorrow... Pray for Me tonight... I have hope its NOT gonna happen... NO AF, NO AF... lol

I have prayed every night for all of us ladies... I'm soo ready... just tired of waiting :(


----------



## shaerichelle

Praying for everyone. Be back in a bit to do personals. Gotta finish dinner for the non-fat 7 yr old lol

:hugs: jellie


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Your so silly Shannon... I bet he's adoreable too.... I love to squeeze cheeks... lol

I'll catch everyone later I'm off to dinner...


----------



## calliebaby

HopinandPrayin- I will make sure to pray for you and all of the other wonderful ladies on here tonight. :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

here we are sept 08. would love to be that small again
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3232/2834143777_6665f59f56.jpg


----------



## calliebaby

I cannot even believe how long this thread has gotten...and so quickly!!! Baby :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi girls,

I haven't been in here a bunch...and looks like this thread has taken off since I last posted last week. After a week of serious symptoms....painful boobs (which I never get), spotting at 9 dpo, lots of cm, fatigue (nightly 3 hour naps), nausea (all week) and vomiting yesterday...AF showed up this morning full throttle. SO, I am still nauseous, crampy, and now depressed. So we're back to WTT...oh well. :cry:


----------



## calliebaby

GirlBlue said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I haven't been in here a bunch...and looks like this thread has taken off since I last posted last week. After a week of serious symptoms....painful boobs (which I never get), spotting at 9 dpo, lots of cm, fatigue (nightly 3 hour naps), nausea (all week) and vomiting yesterday...AF showed up this morning full throttle. SO, I am still nauseous, crampy, and now depressed. So we're back to WTT...oh well. :cry:

I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope that everything works out well for you and I am sure that you will make a great mommy when the time is right. :hugs: (hopefully soon :winkwink:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Girlblue- Sounds like you had a short lp? Do you temp?


----------



## GirlBlue

Thanks Callie! Here's to praying for everyones' BFPs...


----------



## GirlBlue

shaerichelle said:


> Girlblue- Sounds like you had a short lp? Do you temp?

No, we're actually NTNP so I am not supposed to be doing anything really. lol. I have 28 day cycles and I usually feel some kind of ovulation pains btw day 14-15 and feel general fatigue btw 14-16 every month. We're going back to WTT for a few months, but I might start temping in the meantime...I'm almost scared to learn more.


----------



## grrlmom

Well, count me out.
My wait's over.
Spotting (and by this I mean pink/brown-tinted discharge that shows on tissue when I wipe) began today around noon.
For years now, I've had this 3 to 5 days before AF... it gradually gets heavier until it becomes a regular flow.

My last spotting began on Dec 22, so that means this'll probably be another textbook perfect 28-day cycle.

Waaahh! :growlmad:

I am disappointed, but it was our first full cycle of trying (we tried for half a cycle in Dec, too), and I'm not terribly shocked that it didn't happen yet.
It would've been a miracle if it _had_; I mean, I'm 37 years old.

I'm still having fun trying, still experiencing occasional doubts about whether I *should* be trying to have another kid, although I want one very much... it's still early days.
I'm excited about trying all my new stuff next month: Evening Primrose Oil, Vitamin B Complex, etc.
I'm hoping to start exercising more, too, so I'll be really fit if and when I do manage to get pregnant.

So... that's it for me this month, ladies.
AF will no doubt be here on the 22nd or 23rd.

I wish the rest of you the best of luck, lots of baby dust, and happy waiting!

:dust:

PS I am just a little concerned about that B-Complex.
It seems awfully strong.
It is keeping me up at night... and if I do get to sleep, I wake up at 4 am and can't go _back_ to sleep.
It's also causing some weird things with my vision, just occasionally... like the computer screen will seem to be flickering.
It makes me feel kind of wired all the time.
Has anyone else experienced this with 100 mgs B6/ 100 mcgs B12?
It's also turning my pee a dark, bright yellow.
I realize my body is just excreting what it can't use, but I don't want to overtax my liver and kidneys or anything.
Does anyone know if long-term studies have been done on the safety of taking such high doses of B vitamins?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi there. I would cut down to half a dose if possible. Just to try and see. I take a b 12 in liqiuid to keep my energy up!

Try yoga. I love it.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Grrlmom, I am right there with you! I am not getting my hopes up on my first month of ttc as I am 37 but, it sure would be great :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm right around there with ya MySillyGirls... I'm 42.... I'm in a a holding pattern, damn :witch: better NOT show her ugly head in the morning... still spotting on and off... Uggg

Lets get some BFP's going ladies.... Good Luck and Baby dust to all

Thanks Calliebaby, we all need some good ole prayers.... Nite all... I'm heading up to bed to watch some tv and I'm out.... See ya tomorrow :)

Baby Dreams and Prayers tonight all... :dust:


----------



## MySillyGirls

Good luck to you, too, Hopin!! I have been reading your posts and it sounds so positive...sure hope it is. ;) Let's get some some BFPs!!!!!!!!!!! (And, then pray for energy...lol)


----------



## Ava2004

Ok Ladies, I tested and got a BFN..with a light "indention"-like line..anyone know what that means?!?! My other tests don't have that..


----------



## shaerichelle

Mysillygirls [email protected] energy. I agree I am dying here of no energy.

Ava can you post a pic?


----------



## Ava2004

Shannon..it would be pointless..I have to really really look to even see it :wacko:

the ones that have sat for over an hour have a slightly visible line..but the one I just took just has the 'indentation' of a line..I can't really describe it..has anyone else seen the 'outline' or indentation of the line??


----------



## jelliebabie

ava i think thats an evap babe, an evap is described as a grey line on indent, check out this site, its really helpfull. www.peeonastick.com


----------



## shaerichelle

Shadow? What brand is it?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Jellie :hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hi shannon xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

how are you feeling?

Me, tired and sick.


----------



## jelliebabie

i meant grey or indent. Maybe too early for bfp just nw so dont get disheartened x


----------



## Eskimobabys

so i gave my friend who has a 3 month old son my last FRER i figure she needs it more than i do! and it'll keep me from testing til i after im a week late! she said she dosnt want another baby so soon but she not using birth control! so there basically NTNP (even tho her husband wants a 2nd child)and AF for her was due on Saturday so shes late! shes gonna test in the morning but odds are shes preggo again! *Sigh*


----------



## shaerichelle

OH Eskimo I am so sorry.


----------



## Eskimobabys

eh its okay how are u doing?


----------



## shaerichelle

having symptoms. getting annoyed and sick of the BFN


----------



## jelliebabie

im frrrreeezzzing cold, in a barn x


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> im frrrreeezzzing cold, in a barn x

Oh no. Hows the horse doing?

Do you have extra layers?


----------



## Eskimobabys

i hear that! i hope all ur symptoms aren't in vein but that u actually get a BFP!:)


----------



## Eskimobabys

im sorry jellie hope ur horse is okay!


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too Eskimo. My hubby told me hes finally leaning toward a yes...:)


----------



## Eskimobabys

YaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaY thats good news! :D


----------



## shaerichelle

yes it took ALOT! lol

hes in nyc for work told him to bring the baby something home lol.


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol :)


----------



## shaerichelle

do your boobs feel bigger?


----------



## Eskimobabys

my boobs have been bigger since i've gained 30lbs! so idk but i hate em there annoying! and im getting stretch marks on them! :cry: (u cant see em that well but i know their there!) are urs bigger?


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I dont fit my bra :cry: and I feel like they are udders. Almost constant nipple hard on lol. kinda hurts


----------



## shaerichelle

I have gained 15 so I know how you feel.


----------



## Ava2004

The hpt I took tonight was from the Dollar Tree..so probably not that reliable
I looked at all of them since I've been poas'ing and the earlier ones
Still have no lines at all..while the more recent ones show a faint "evap line"..I had cramping on and off all day and then just spotting lightly before I went to bed. I have ALWAYS had regular cycles that were the exact same every month since
I was 13! Severe cramps starting within 2 hours after getting AF..cramps lasted about 1.5 days..AF lasts 5 days..no spotting before..or cramping
Before! Which is what makes this all too weird. I had minor cramping and spotting on 9dpo less on 10dpo even less on 11dpo if any at all (all in the a.m.) And now cramping all day and very minor spotting
Tonight?! 
Just don't know what to think??


----------



## Eskimobabys

its so hard being a woman! i seriously hope u get a BFP cuz u've been dealing with a lot! ima say another prayer for u tonight! well ima hit the hay im beat! i hope we have BFPs and Good news tomorrow! good luck ladies! night y'all!


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Night Eskimo. I guess they means no AF for you neither!

Edit: Good Luck tomorrow Lets get a BFP!:flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Ava2004 said:


> The hpt I took tonight was from the Dollar Tree..so probably not that reliable
> I looked at all of them since I've been poas'ing and the earlier ones
> Still have no lines at all..while the more recent ones show a faint "evap line"..I had cramping on and off all day and then just spotting lightly before I went to bed. I have ALWAYS had regular cycles that were the exact same every month since
> I was 13! Severe cramps starting within 2 hours after getting AF..cramps lasted about 1.5 days..AF lasts 5 days..no spotting before..or cramping
> Before! Which is what makes this all too weird. I had minor cramping and spotting on 9dpo less on 10dpo even less on 11dpo if any at all (all in the a.m.) And now cramping all day and very minor spotting
> Tonight?!
> Just don't know what to think??

How many dpo are you.. is it implantation bleeding?


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay girlies, Good Night. I am exhausted!


----------



## grrlmom

> its so hard being a woman!

It's just hard getting older.
From my early teens to my early 30s, my periods were like clockwork.
It was only in my mid-30s that I started getting this weird "spotting".
I have to suspect either fibroids/ polyps/ endo or else a hormone imbalance, since it just came out of the blue for no reason.
I'm sure it's just a byproduct of getting older, and while I'm sure that whatever's causing it may make it more difficult for me to get pregnant, I'm hoping it's not impossible.
I've read accounts of women on other forums who had similar spotting and managed to conceive, so I'm hopeful.
If it's hormonal, possibly the B-Complex will clear it up!

Wishing you all lots of :dust: this month!


----------



## jelliebabie

thanks shannon & eskimo xx
Vet gave the horse a painkiller shot, had to watch her for a couple hours. She seems settled. But dont knw how she will be when it wears off. In bed now, need to go back up un a few hours. Please god help her. Save my wee breeze xx

Good luck my girles, im hoping we get some bfps in the morning xx

Xjellie x


----------



## claire911

Hello girls, thought I'd swing by!

AF due today and cramping is in process plus I have had two BFN :blush: so think I am aiming for a Valentine's baby now!! Onto cycle 7......

Good luck to the rest of u lovely ladies :)

x


----------



## Eskimobabys

Im late! :happydance: officially today im a day late!:thumbup: still haven't took a test waiting till January 26th :hugs: FX!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I hate to put this thread in a negative way, BUT>>>>> The :witch: reared her ugly head this morning Ugg... Its strange after going through what I've been through symptoms and all its weird?? But its OK, I need to be in a better financial and emotional position too considering me and the BF are not together anymore so I guess its Gods way of saying Your not ready... Its just strange, ALL the symptoms?? :(

Next time I'm not going to stress myself out with all the symptoms, it was really doing a number on me.. I'm just going to let it happen... If its meant to be it will be....

Good Luck Ladies, I hope you all get your BFP!! Take Care.... :) :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well I hate to put this thread in a negative way, BUT>>>>> The :witch: reared her ugly head this morning Ugg... Its strange after going through what I've been through symptoms and all its weird?? But its OK, I need to be in a better financial and emotional position too considering me and the BF are not together anymore so I guess its Gods way of saying Your not ready... Its just strange, ALL the symptoms?? :(
> 
> Next time I'm not going to stress myself out with all the symptoms, it was really doing a number on me.. I'm just going to let it happen... If its meant to be it will be....
> 
> Good Luck Ladies, I hope you all get your BFP!! Take Care.... :) :hugs:

:cry::nope::nope: im sorry! we were really pulling for you! i hope you get blessed with a baby soon!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you Eskimobabys... I prayed for everyone for the past few nights... It just was'nt my time... Its OK... Now I can work on getting some of this weight off... I just was'nt in a good solid relationship and that is not good... This too shall pass, I'll be just fine... Good Luck and Lots of baby :dust: 
I have'nt lost hope... Just not my time..

I'm going to wait this out and see what comes of it.... Its strange that I spotted like I did for a day and a half, then this.... It would of been exactly 12 dpo since the time when he and I... ya know... right at the time I'd have implantation spotting?? Now I'm really wondering... I'll just see what happens... maybe call the dr and get a blood test done next week... I'm crossing my fingers.... I know it sounds crazy but its just not right, too many things where happening as if I was........ who knows...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> Im late! :happydance: officially today im a day late!:thumbup: still haven't took a test waiting till January 26th :hugs: FX!


I missed this.. .sorry... :happydance::happydance: I feel a BFP Coming...

Good Luck sweetie.... :flower: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Glad you are keeping faith! AND THAAAAAAAAAAAAAANK YOU!!! FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well I'm gonna go back to bed... I'm NOT losing faith, I never will.... I really need to be in a better place financially, emotionally and lose this weight I've gained.... I just think my mind is playing games with me... I can't make myself starving like I was at night and the spotting... I just don't know... Maybe I'll get a surprise in a week... haha My numbers tell me I'll have one in 2011, but dang already... haha...

Thank you so much again Eskimobabys.... Your time is here, I can feel it.... :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hahaha Thank u goodnight!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Eskimo...crossing my fingers for you!!! Hoping, I am still hoping for you although I agree about God's plan. 

Well, i took a fmu frer this am...i'd be 10dpo and a big ole bfn. i mean, i knew that is what it was likely going to be but i am still disappointed. i wish i would have waited.


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry Hopin:hugs: I would get a test done.

Eskimo congrats! Its awesome to be late. 2 days myself.

Temps high boobs hurt so bad. and I think I saw a very faint line this am.

Trying to figure out what good test to get for tomorrow. Cant they have a mixed box of all of them lol:haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

waiting is hard.


----------



## grrlmom

shaerichelle said:


> waiting is hard.

True, dat.

On the other hand, pregnancy wouldn't mean so much if we could just have it the instant we wished for it.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Sorry Hopin:hugs: I would get a test done.
> 
> Eskimo congrats! Its awesome to be late. 2 days myself.
> 
> Temps high boobs hurt so bad. and I think I saw a very faint line this am.
> 
> Trying to figure out what good test to get for tomorrow. Cant they have a mixed box of all of them lol:haha:


Thank you Shannon... I'm done with tests... I guess my body is playing games with me or I'm having a possible chemical?? Worrisome told me to wait it out to see if its a true AF, I'll retest in a week. I just don't think it was my time :( I'm OK... Need to be in a better place right now considering I broke up with my X... lol 


Faint line OMG... That is Awesome..... Restest tomorrow FMU girlie... Woohoo
OHHH Do keep us informed....

Hang in there girls... Your time will come soon ;)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MySillyGirls said:


> Eskimo...crossing my fingers for you!!! Hoping, I am still hoping for you although I agree about God's plan.
> 
> Well, i took a fmu frer this am...i'd be 10dpo and a big ole bfn. i mean, i knew that is what it was likely going to be but i am still disappointed. i wish i would have waited.


Thank you.. It just was'nt my time.... 


Thank you everyone for the nice comments, I'll be fine... I cried a lil but maybe right now just is'nt a good time for me... 

Good Luck Everyone... I want to see some more BFP!! ;)


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes I would try and test next week.

The line you can barely see :haha:

I did it with fmu. WIll try again tomorrow. I just want to suprise hubby tomorrow night.


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Temps high boobs hurt so bad. and I think I saw a very faint line this am.
> 
> Trying to figure out what good test to get for tomorrow. Cant they have a mixed box of all of them lol:haha:

1st YAY for being two days late and seeing a line :happydance: and i totally agree about that! they should have a mixed box! i don't know what Brand to buy!


----------



## shaerichelle

well it was very faint line and I inverted it and showed nothing:cry:

I think I am gonna try a clearblue and go get more dollar ones. Call me crazy but maybe an FRER I just dont know. I want to know damnit

What are your symptoms?


----------



## Eskimobabys

sleepiness and hunger! hahaha no cramps or twinges nothing really:shrug: i want food all the time :pizza::icecream::munch:i could sleep ALL day :sleep: and i've have a VERY short fuse!:trouble::gun::grr::hissy: i've been VERY snippy with my DH poor sam lol i try to catch myself but sometimes i just get SO hot i lash out at him! but all these signs could be AF related too! :dohh: lol what r yours Shannon?


----------



## shaerichelle

well mine started with the sore nips then boobs hurting on the side. Almost for the past week a a nipple hard on:haha: They are fuller too. And each leaked :wacko:I have had the pulling and twinges. Lately around the belly button. (pulling real bad late last week) pressure above pubic bone. creamy cm lots of it. Sorry tmi lol. Tired and moody and weepy. Hot flashes I sweat real bad all of a sudden. My body is hot and usually I freeze. Acne galore. I never have acne in my life. Very little on the backache or headaches. Oh cant forget the heartburn. Appetite mine is on and off and naseua.. esp with my sons spag os I almost bared.

I am going to post my test. I can barely see the line I wanna see if you can. dont laugh if you cant. :haha:

Yours sound promising:)


----------



## Eskimobabys

k yay!!! i wanna see it! ur sims sound great! i cant wait til u get a full blown BFP! and dont lie! mine sound like AF except no cramp or sore boobs! lol


----------



## shaerichelle

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4003/4290711778_348c386a18.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2718/4289968117_d78d260df4_m.jpg
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4289967989_bfeba373d4.jpg

Edit: same test ..I can see it in middle


----------



## shaerichelle

lol, all people are different. Dont forget Ive been preggo before. lol My son I only barfed once. I didnt have all this!


----------



## Eskimobabys

It took me a min but i see it! it is super faint! :happydance: but i see it! when are u gonna test again?


----------



## shaerichelle

OMg you can? I am not seeing things?!?!?! 

lol I saved my pee and I am gonna shower and run and get a clearblue lol and dollar tree ones

oh my :happydance:

good thing no one is here.

No I gotta get prepared to tell hubby tomorrow. going where we had our first date a year ago:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Here is this https://www.parentingweekly.com/pre..._information/home_pregnancy_test_accuracy.htm

I think Ill get a clearblue and a walmart one and some dollar tree ones... those I read are 20 miu. I gotta hurry I have docs appt and gotta drive 15 mins one way. Wanna test it before and let you all know.


----------



## Eskimobabys

awww! so sweet y'all make me sick! hahah JK good luck let us know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> awww! so sweet y'all make me sick! hahah JK good luck let us know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol. Hey now. I am 31 and waited for a long time for this. :happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

hhahahahah true!!!! u deserves it! i hope u get a proper BFP and have a great date!


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks me too. lol I am wired and now crashing and need a nap ..I guess I gotta slow down.


----------



## MySillyGirls

Yup, I see it too!! Very light but I see it!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow... That is awesome Shannon.... Woohooo... Now get to the doctor to confirm it already... lol

Umm I got a faint line 2 days ago but did'nt think anything of it really, BUT I could be wrong... not spotting anymore either.... I talked to my friend and she told me to wait a week to retest, I think I'm gonna go to the doctor on Monday and go from there... ALOT of weird things have been happening with me in the last 2 months... If your pregnant with twins you won't get a positive, so I hear... "Crossing fingers" I could be prego with twins... YAY.... I did'nt want to say anything about the tests, I was unsure... AF I thought came?? But some people have periods and still be pregnant> Guess we'll see....

Super Excited for you Shannon........ Congrats!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

wait so ur not bleeding anymore hopin'????


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> well mine started with the sore nips then boobs hurting on the side. Almost for the past week a a nipple hard on:haha: They are fuller too. And each leaked :wacko:I have had the pulling and twinges. Lately around the belly button. (pulling real bad late last week) pressure above pubic bone. creamy cm lots of it. Sorry tmi lol. Tired and moody and weepy. Hot flashes I sweat real bad all of a sudden. My body is hot and usually I freeze. Acne galore. I never have acne in my life. Very little on the backache or headaches. Oh cant forget the heartburn. Appetite mine is on and off and naseua.. esp with my sons spag os I almost bared.
> 
> I am going to post my test. I can barely see the line I wanna see if you can. dont laugh if you cant. :haha:
> 
> Yours sound promising:)


Oh, yeah... See thats where I'm so confused... I've had all the symptoms and more lovely acne, which I Never get... the exhaustion, moody, hot flashes, weepy, the pulls and twinges, appetite from hell at night... a lil nausea and last but least the lovely light brown spotting on and off for 2 days.... Now its brown and pink GEEZZZZZZ.... I'm NOT going to test until next week... I'm thinking about going to the doctor if not Monday then Weds. that would be a week from this misery.... lol 

Good Luck all... :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> wait so ur not bleeding anymore hopin'????

Nope, just spotting... I had some cramps, a lil pink blood that was it.... :happydance: As said earlier post I HAD 2 faint test 2 days ago... Just never thought anything of it till now.... :dohh: Stress with throw everything out of whack... Shew.... Now the wait begins again... lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahahahahha i wanna see ur test!:yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh girl, I threw them away right after I did them... Garbage man just came too :( I'm not going to jinx myself and do another one... Just gonna have to wait it out...
I did call my friend and she told me she had all the same stuff going on and she found out a week later she was pregnant WITH TWINS... lol I would Luv that... Then I'm done... haha... Guess I'm gonna have to wait till next week... My hair will be grey by then... I've prayed with my every being for Me and everyone... I'm not giving up and losing hope... Just got to hang in there... thank you for your support, I really appreicate it... :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

yaaaaaaay! TWINS oh my! how lucky would u be to get TWO babies! i kinda want twins but then i think one baby at a time would be great for me!


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh my! I think you had implantation bleeding:happydance:


----------



## Ava2004

Hi ladies...unfortunately AF showed up this morning..ugly witch!!! 
So I guess evap lines really are possible and are NOT BFP in disguise..boo! 
While dh and i really weren't ttc this month..I must say now that I am a bit disappointed about AF being here (moreso than usual anyway ha), so maybe I will actually TRY next month and hopefully see you all on here soon! 

Good luck to all of you on getting your BFP's!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

So I took a FRER and a dollar tree test and they both didnt show. Again thought I saw a super faint line. Sigh but it was same as a few days ago. Why doesnt anywhere sell regular clearblue around here!

I dont know what to think. I hope that is a super faint line on the other one.

And twins run in my family:wacko:


----------



## shaerichelle

Where are you girls at :cry:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Oh my! I think you had implantation bleeding:happydance:

Awww Don't cry....


I hope so... I'm so tired of worrying and stressing over this I'm about to give up... I guess its the price we pay to want a :baby: or :baby: Too... lol
My friend told me to hold off on taking another test till next week.. I may just say poo on it and get a blood test done... I HOPE that I finally get my BFP!!
The faint lines are tricky....

Did you find a clearblue yet?? I'd have a head full of grey hair tryin to figure out what brand to get... IF there is any HCG in your body it will show...
Just go to the doctor and get a blood test to ease your mind woman... lol

I WISH we ALL get a BFP... Like Now.... haha... Hang in there ladys... our time will come soon enough... I just did'nt think we'd have to work so hard at it... lol


----------



## shaerichelle

lol. The blood test is like 200.00 they just jacked up the price. No I cant find a damn clearblue anywhere. I started a thread about BFP. I thought I saw something faint on the dollar tree one took a pic to look closer and cant see.

YES LIKE NOW. I wanna tell hubby! Damn it. He said to me I woke up at 4:30 the other night looking for you and realized I wasnt home:cry: He said last night hes leaning toward yes for me being pregnant. I havent told him about the line. I so want to. but its so faint and gives me doubts.


----------



## shaerichelle

yes you can get a blood test probably right now. I think the results would show. Call and ask!??!?!?!?!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ya know I hate to say this but I don't trust the faint lines, I've heard so much negative about it... BUT with everything you have going on, IT LOOKS GOOD... REAL GOOD... It don't matter what test you get.... I heard early first response was really good... THATs what I'm gonna buy next.... My blood test is only gonna cost me 55-60.00 I'm gonna hold off till Monday... See if I can get something to pop... i.e. BFP.... lol

You have'nt been to the doctor to get it confirmed??? I'd be nuts if I was you... What are you waiting for... you got a faint line... Go to the doctor...


----------



## jltb97

I would like to join this thread if you ladies dont mind, Im only 6dpo.....:thumbup:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jltb97 said:


> I would like to join this thread if you ladies dont mind, Im only 6dpo.....:thumbup:


Sure Welcome aboard... Its been a crazy ride around here... LOL

I would hold off on testing for atleast a week... With everything that has been going on around here EVERYONE is waiting for the :witch:.... But if you have any questions... ASK AWAY... Thats why where all here hun ... :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Ya know I hate to say this but I don't trust the faint lines, I've heard so much negative about it... BUT with everything you have going on, IT LOOKS GOOD... REAL GOOD... It don't matter what test you get.... I heard early first response was really good... THATs what I'm gonna buy next.... My blood test is only gonna cost me 55-60.00 I'm gonna hold off till Monday... See if I can get something to pop... i.e. BFP.... lol
> 
> You have'nt been to the doctor to get it confirmed??? I'd be nuts if I was you... What are you waiting for... you got a faint line... Go to the doctor...

lol. well we have no insurance so thats huge thing right there. next week if no bfp then blood test. lol i told my naturopathic doc i was..:haha: He helps me with my pain

we are having a homebirth. i did the hospital thing. not my forte.

I have taken first response it was negative:cry:It didnt work for my son though.. It does look real good.

Thats what blood tests were here... they just jacked them up! I am nuts. I am feeling a lil crazy today. To top it off hubby is coming home in am now. I have a parent teacher conference with the ex husband ewww.:growlmad:

:hugs: I know how you feel.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> jltb97 said:
> 
> 
> I would like to join this thread if you ladies dont mind, Im only 6dpo.....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sure Welcome aboard... Its been a crazy ride around here... LOLClick to expand...

Welcome... and yes it has.:rofl: Bigtime.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> jltb97 said:
> 
> 
> I would like to join this thread if you ladies dont mind, Im only 6dpo.....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sure Welcome aboard... Its been a crazy ride around here... LOL
> 
> I would hold off on testing for atleast a week... With everything that has been going on around here EVERYONE is waiting for the :witch:.... But if you have any questions... ASK AWAY... Thats why where all here hun ... :)Click to expand...

lol my witch was due two days ago and then 30 days before that.:haha: I think we have all gotten a pos pregnancy test except eskimo, right?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow... Shannon that stinks... eww... I don't have insurance I'm self pay... I just called and told Vicki from lab corp that I'd be there either Monday or Weds... I really want to hold off to see if I get any response on Weds... But for MY own sanity I think I'll go in on Monday.... I'd just hate to lose 60 bucks... lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jltb97 said:
> 
> 
> I would like to join this thread if you ladies dont mind, Im only 6dpo.....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sure Welcome aboard... Its been a crazy ride around here... LOL
> 
> I would hold off on testing for atleast a week... With everything that has been going on around here EVERYONE is waiting for the :witch:.... But if you have any questions... ASK AWAY... Thats why where all here hun ... :)Click to expand...
> 
> lol my witch was due two days ago and then 30 days before that.:haha: I think we have all gotten a pos pregnancy test except eskimo, right?Click to expand...

NO, there was a few ladies that did'nt... but with No period for like 2 months... something is up... Go to your doctor and get an exam, he'll know just from looking per say... lol They'll probably run a urine test as well...

I've got to go to my attorneys office... Be back on later... Hang in there girlie


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jltb97 said:
> 
> 
> I would like to join this thread if you ladies dont mind, Im only 6dpo.....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sure Welcome aboard... Its been a crazy ride around here... LOL
> 
> I would hold off on testing for atleast a week... With everything that has been going on around here EVERYONE is waiting for the :witch:.... But if you have any questions... ASK AWAY... Thats why where all here hun ... :)Click to expand...
> 
> lol my witch was due two days ago and then 30 days before that.:haha: I think we have all gotten a pos pregnancy test except eskimo, right?Click to expand...
> 
> NO, there was a few ladies that did'nt... but with No period for like 2 months... something is up... Go to your doctor and get an exam, he'll know just from looking per say... lol They'll probably run a urine test as well...
> 
> I've got to go to my attorneys office... Be back on later... Hang in there girlieClick to expand...



It was the plan b. I just had a million blood tests run and the adrenals taken and if your DHEA is off it messed up your other hormones. MIne are all working right. He said I am amazingly healthy and some of my blood tests are of an athlete :happydance: So I guess Ill just pray more. But seriously if my temps are high again on the 17 & 18 day than they say you probably are.


----------



## heatherj

hey ladies havent been on 4 few day and the thread has gotten hugee!!! iv missed quite a bit. Well update on my situation currently 5days late for af been 2 see doctor who are doing blood tests mon did test but was v v faint could have been imagining it!!
. . . but doctor is hopeful as iv managed to put on 4 pounds in less than a week!!! or i may jst be a pig :blush:, and i have a rite belly on me, going toilet constantly havin some lovely twinges aswell had headaches constantly sore boobs!!

And i finally cracked and told my mum was worried about her reaction but she was made up she wants me 2 pregnant so bad its really sweet:cloud9: 

fingers crossed 2 all of you xxx:kiss:


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jltb97 said:
> 
> 
> I would like to join this thread if you ladies dont mind, Im only 6dpo.....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sure Welcome aboard... Its been a crazy ride around here... LOL
> 
> I would hold off on testing for atleast a week... With everything that has been going on around here EVERYONE is waiting for the :witch:.... But if you have any questions... ASK AWAY... Thats why where all here hun ... :)Click to expand...
> 
> lol my witch was due two days ago and then 30 days before that.:haha: I think we have all gotten a pos pregnancy test except eskimo, right?Click to expand...

yes :( im the only one who hasn't gotten a pos test yet even tho my 12 and 13 DPO test look like the have a line now! but its just EVAPS :dohh: oh well im just waiting! so NO sign of AF STILL :happydance: i plan on having :sex: everyday bc it brings on AF so at least DH will love it! sex STILL is new to him (he was a virgin when we met :blush:)so he never gets enough which im greatfull for now that we're TTC! :haha::happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

heatherj said:


> hey ladies havent been on 4 few day and the thread has gotten hugee!!! iv missed quite a bit. Well update on my situation currently 5days late for af been 2 see doctor who are doing blood tests mon did test but was v v faint could have been imagining it!!
> . . . but doctor is hopeful as iv managed to put on 4 pounds in less than a week!!! or i may jst be a pig :blush:, and i have a rite belly on me, going toilet constantly havin some lovely twinges aswell had headaches constantly sore boobs!!
> 
> And i finally cracked and told my mum was worried about her reaction but she was made up she wants me 2 pregnant so bad its really sweet:cloud9:
> 
> fingers crossed 2 all of you xxx:kiss:

Thats AWESOME NEWS!!!! i hope u are!!!!!! we need some STICKY BEANS in this thread! :happydance: keep us updated!


----------



## heatherj

thankyou soo much im on egde 24 7 its driving me nuts its all i think about iv cut dwn 2 part time in work as struggling being tired all time and i still managed 2 sleep in this morning and was late ooops!!!

i went doctors on monday and she said 2 me it was 2 early 2 take test i was like wattt??? i was sooo confused she said i cant test ill after 2day i really thought i new all about this dpo stuff n she threw me rite off hahaa and plus i must have spent about 40quid on tests i hope u get your BFP hunni 2 the beans will stick hehehe xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jltb97 said:
> 
> 
> I would like to join this thread if you ladies dont mind, Im only 6dpo.....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sure Welcome aboard... Its been a crazy ride around here... LOL
> 
> I would hold off on testing for atleast a week... With everything that has been going on around here EVERYONE is waiting for the :witch:.... But if you have any questions... ASK AWAY... Thats why where all here hun ... :)Click to expand...
> 
> lol my witch was due two days ago and then 30 days before that.:haha: I think we have all gotten a pos pregnancy test except eskimo, right?Click to expand...
> 
> yes :( im the only one who hasn't gotten a pos test yet even tho my 12 and 13 DPO test look like the have a line now! but its just EVAPS :dohh: oh well im just waiting! so NO sign of AF STILL :happydance: i plan on having :sex: everyday bc it brings on AF so at least DH will love it! sex STILL is new to him (he was a virgin when we met :blush:)so he never gets enough which im greatfull for now that we're TTC! :haha::happydance:Click to expand...

Honey its not a bad thing believe me.!! I dont think mine is a positive. I am nervous. I actually thought I started AF got home and it was CM a lot:blush:
I purchased a sleep bra today. Because if I am not. something is going on and they HURT!:blush: My ex DH was a virgin too, but he was the opposite lol:haha:
My hubby on the other hand is like a 20 yr old lol

I got me a clearblue. I have lots of tests upstairs lol:blush::haha:I hope for a positive tom. 

Did I tell you I cant almost fit my new bras!:blush::shrug::nope:


----------



## shaerichelle

heatherj said:


> thankyou soo much im on egde 24 7 its driving me nuts its all i think about iv cut dwn 2 part time in work as struggling being tired all time and i still managed 2 sleep in this morning and was late ooops!!!
> 
> i went doctors on monday and she said 2 me it was 2 early 2 take test i was like wattt??? i was sooo confused she said i cant test ill after 2day i really thought i new all about this dpo stuff n she threw me rite off hahaa and plus i must have spent about 40quid on tests i hope u get your BFP hunni 2 the beans will stick hehehe xxxxxxxxx

The er told me they can test pretty much within 24 hrs of conception I was like what:shrug: It was a urine test! 

I have lots of tests upstairs so I know what you mean.


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Honey its not a bad thing believe me.!! I dont think mine is a positive. I am nervous. *I actually thought I started AF got home and it was CM a lot*:blush:
> I purchased a sleep bra today. Because if I am not. *something is going on and they HURT!*:blush: My ex DH was a virgin too, but he was the opposite lol:haha:
> My hubby on the other hand is like a 20 yr old lol
> 
> I got me a clearblue. I have lots of tests upstairs lol:blush::haha:I hope for a positive tom.
> 
> *Did I tell you I cant almost fit my new bras!*:blush::shrug::nope:

YOUR SO TOTALLY PREGGO!!!:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

LMAO.. Eskimo they are udders...:haha:

I cant believe they leaked monday:blush:

I hope clearblue works tomorrow. Trying to get hubby to come home tonight not working:cry:

So I sent him the test saying its a friends waiting to see if he can see the line lol:haha:

I tried to eat some buffalo chicken for lunch almost barfed I used to eat it all the time:wacko: and umm... I ate sunflower butter (allergic to peanuts) and marshmallow sandwiches with cola instead :rofl: :shrug:


----------



## Eskimobabys

well aren't u eating healthy! hahahahaha And u leaked?! thats a DEAD giveaway! was it clear? or cloudy?


----------



## shaerichelle

its was clear. Yes I leaked:blush: my right one. I had no bra on monday looked down good old wet spot on my nip. had to move it run upstairs..all the kids were here. Tuesday am noticed something on my left nip. before getting into shower. squeezed and clear stuff came out. I thought I was nuts.

I am having natural cola lmao.


----------



## Eskimobabys

ur so preggo!! come on BFP!!!!!!! ok im feel sick but thats bc sams home and he smell like FUEL :sick:ICK!


----------



## shaerichelle

OMG OMG That used to make me so sick with my son...


----------



## shaerichelle

BFP coming your way TEST TEST TEST!

Btw whats your real name lol


----------



## shaerichelle

double post.. got trigger happy.


----------



## shaerichelle

lol going to a parent teacher conference soon is it bad to think come on BFP while sitting next to my ex husband :haha: :rofl:

Cheering myself on.

With the way I have been lately the teacher will get a piece of my mind. My son shouldnt be learning the same thing he did in kindergarten in first grade :growlmad:=peod


----------



## Eskimobabys

Kayla hahahah sorry!


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahaha keep cheering ur self on!!!!!! BFP BFP BFP! and give her a piece of ur mind!


----------



## shaerichelle

Good I dont have to call you Eskimo anymore. I have my own cheerleaders in my head. They are cheering for you too...TEST!


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahahahh Thank u cheerleaders! hahahah im waiting til the 26th bc my periods tend to be irregular!


----------



## molly85

Come on ladies get peeing.

still awaiting ovualtion or :witch: Grrr. Any bodily function a man cannot do would be nice.

Molly85


----------



## meeshey

hi lovely thread of ladies!
I am only 6 DPO but loving this site, am a newbie.
I wish you all lots of luck! what a rollercoaster.

This is our second month of trying so not expecting a miracle just yet, but its fun practising! think i am now symptom spotting, and now have every pg symptom possible!!! lol.
think i just need an early night!

Pls keep up posted on your tests... i've got ages to wait!!
xx


----------



## meeshey

hi lovely thread of ladies!
I am only 6 DPO but loving this site, am a newbie.
I wish you all lots of luck! what a rollercoaster.

This is our second month of trying so not expecting a miracle just yet, but its fun practising! think i am now symptom spotting, and now have every pg symptom possible!!! lol.
think i just need an early night!

Pls keep up posted on your tests... i've got ages to wait!!
xx


----------



## meeshey

why does it keep posting my messages twice?!!! aaghhh...clearly a sign of twins!! lol.


----------



## Eskimobabys

molly85 said:


> Come on ladies get peeing.
> 
> still awaiting ovualtion or :witch: Grrr. *Any bodily function a man cannot do would be nice.*
> 
> Molly85

:rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Eskimobabys

meeshey said:


> why does it keep posting my messages twice?!!! aaghhh...clearly a sign of twins!! lol.

TWINS! :yipee: YIPPEEEEEE!


----------



## linz24

Think im out as i think AF is coming but it may just be spotting x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hi, guys. I posted this on a thread, but i am wondering if any of you use opks? this is our first cycle of trying and I got a positive opk on 1/10. Does that assume I will approximately ovulate on 1/11 and then 1/12 would count as my first dpo? I ask all this because i am confused as to how many dpos i am right now. i am either 9 dpo or 10dpo...not a big diff but....


----------



## calliebaby

I have not tested positive yet either...although I will not be testing until saturday. I found digis at the store for only $9 for two. They were $6 off regular price on sale.
I said a big prayer for everyone last night before I went to sleep. I hope it did something......

For the question about opks, I think that you were right to assume ovulation 24-48 hours after a + and you would be either 8 or 9 dpo I think.

Baby (babies) :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

I think i felt a twinge! i was laying on my right side and i was kinda stretch out and i felt something deep down on my lower left abdomen and it might have been a muscle spasm but im still EXCITED! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! I have been reading ya'lls thread for the last few days (it took me that long d/t the 100+ pages...lol) Anyway, you all seem so great and I was hoping to get some opinions. I am now 4 days late and normally have regular 23 day cycles. I completed my 3rd round of Clomid this month. I had progesterone level last Friday of 9.5. My dr said it is likely I did O. I have no idea the date of ovulation, however, I had the right CM on around the 6th or 8th. My dr ordered a blood test on Monday if I don't get AF. I have the following s/s: headaches, exhausted, tons of discharge (to the point I keep running to the BR thinking I have AF), heartburn, nausea at night, starving but get full really quickly and just feel blah. The only thing I am missing it seems is sore boobs! LOL I took a test yesterday with a BFN. Anyone with any thoughts or suggestions? I would appreciate all the help I can get. This waiting is killing me!!!
Congrats to all you ladies that have gotten your BFPs!:flower:


----------



## Eskimobabys

maybe u OV late! FX i hope the clomid worked this month for u im on my 1st round! i heard clomid can make u OV later then usual and i cant believe u read all these pages ur a brave ladie! keep us update on ur Results! i know alot of ladies who have o get blood test to confirm a pregnancy bc HPT just dont pick it up!


----------



## shaerichelle

opK ARE positive when both lines are about the same color. then you ovulate 12-36 hours later. thats what I have read.


----------



## shaerichelle

KAYLA- where was the twinge? I have them betweeen my belly button and pubic bone.


God my ex is an ass. he was so rude.


----------



## Eskimobabys

by my Ovary kinda but it wasn't my Ovary im sure it was a muscle spam but im going to pretend it was my little bean! im so sorry u had to deal with ur rude ex!


----------



## shaerichelle

oh those are good signs:)

lol i told my hubby about the test being mine. he couldnt see line:(


----------



## jelliebabie

good evening ladies xx
Eskimo, wow, u have a name! And such a beautiful one at that! Love it! So much so, if i had a girl i would consider calling her kayla. So soft n feminine! You sound preggo my dear.

And shannon! How can u not have ur bfp yet? You are a textbook pregnant woman! Be patient though, every day without af is a day closer to a big dark bfp!

Nursekel! Congrats on getting thru all the pages and welcome to the thread! Hope you get a lovely bfp very soon! Sounds promosing!

And kellie m, where are you? Anyone heard anything from her? How is she and her noodle doing? 

Xjelliex


----------



## Eskimobabys

:( aww im sorry usually men suck at line spotting!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> :( aww im sorry usually men suck at line spotting!

Yes I think we are pros. lol lol
I didnt want to tell him it was mine I just couldnt hold it in. I told him I still need to confirm. He said well then. I guess you probablt are :happydance:

My ex basically told me I dont have allergies. and I am not sick and they way I am handling my sons health issue is incorrect! And his teacher said he needs more things at home to get excited that he has completed something like cleaning his room. I was like are you serious :ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore: I am thinking about a BFP not what you just said to me. Before I blow up. Little does she know he cleans his room before he goes to bed! He sets the table at home. :grr: :pop:


----------



## shaerichelle

Nursekel..how many days past o are you?


----------



## Eskimobabys

jelliebabie said:


> good evening ladies xx
> Eskimo, wow, u have a name! And such a beautiful one at that! Love it! So much so, if i had a girl i would consider calling her kayla. So soft n feminine! You sound preggo my dear.
> 
> Xjelliex

LOL I do! Thank thats the sweetest thing anyones ever said about my name!:hugs: i hope i am preggo! and i hope u r too!:happydance: hows ur horse!?


----------



## NurseKel

Kayla, thank you for your response. I totally agree that everything I've read says that Clomid will cause late ovulation. I tried the OPK kits but that was confusing and I gave it up. LOL I am really only making my prediction on my O date based on the CM I had. I took Robitussin this month too just to ensure no "hostile" mucus. I just wish I would either get a visit from AF or even better....a BFP. My hubby and I both agree though that it's good news either way since it looks like the Clomid is finally helping.


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> good evening ladies xx
> Eskimo, wow, u have a name! And such a beautiful one at that! Love it! So much so, if i had a girl i would consider calling her kayla. So soft n feminine! You sound preggo my dear.
> 
> And shannon! How can u not have ur bfp yet? You are a textbook pregnant woman! Be patient though, every day without af is a day closer to a big dark bfp!
> 
> Nursekel! Congrats on getting thru all the pages and welcome to the thread! Hope you get a lovely bfp very soon! Sounds promosing!
> 
> And kellie m, where are you? Anyone heard anything from her? How is she and her noodle doing?
> 
> Xjelliex

We havent heard from her since she came in in a panic. 

Kayla sounds preggo!

Jellie- whats your name? Hows the horsey?

I do dont I? Where is my BFP. You should have heard hubbies excitement as I told him he was looking at my test lol He couldnt see the line he wants to hurry and get on his pc to look again but he cant lol:haha::haha:

My bra offically doesnt fit. Sigh I have to wear a sleep bra already:blush:

I have a clearblue, frer, dollar store test and two different equate tests lol lets hope I get a bFP on one!


----------



## NurseKel

If I'm accurate in my tracking, I'm thinking I O'd somewhere between the 6th or 8th. So, I would be about 14 dpo. I could be totally wrong though. I just don't know???


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> :( aww im sorry usually men suck at line spotting!
> 
> Yes I think we are pros. lol lol
> I didnt want to tell him it was mine I just couldnt hold it in. I told him I still need to confirm. He said well then. I guess you probablt are :happydance:
> 
> My ex basically told me I dont have allergies. and I am not sick and they way I am handling my sons health issue is incorrect! And his teacher said he needs more things at home to get excited that he has completed something like cleaning his room. I was like are you serious :ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore: I am thinking about a BFP not what you just said to me. Before I blow up. Little does she know he cleans his room before he goes to bed! He sets the table at home. :grr: :pop:Click to expand...

omg r u serious?! thats BS!:growlmad: how rude r they! im glad ur hubby thinks ur preggo!:happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> If I'm accurate in my tracking, I'm thinking I O'd somewhere between the 6th or 8th. So, I would be about 14 dpo. I could be totally wrong though. I just don't know???

You should start temping. Im still not a BFP I am 16dpo.


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you for that info. Can you explain what that means exactly? Are you talking about temping when I'm tracking ovulation?


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> omg r u serious?! thats BS!:growlmad: how rude r they! im glad ur hubby thinks ur preggo!:happydance:

Yes. I have been arguing with them about my son .. how their 1st grade is below him since hes started and they told me today hes an advanced 2nd grade reader and his math is okay. lol the kid does 2 and 3 digit math. I am sick and tired. They also said my son needs ot exercising for his hands. He doesnt write well enough and that he isnt motivated.. Duh hes bored people! He did this all in kindergarten. I hate school. Good thing this one isnt going to a public school! they suck


----------



## shaerichelle

sorry all Im in a bitchy mood. Ive been crying.. I dont have my bfp on top of it..


Nurse Kel look at my ovulation chat in my signature.. be back in abit to explain


----------



## Eskimobabys

NurseKel said:


> Kayla, thank you for your response. I totally agree that everything I've read says that Clomid will cause late ovulation. I tried the OPK kits but that was confusing and I gave it up. LOL I am really only making my prediction on my O date based on the CM I had. I took Robitussin this month too just to ensure no "hostile" mucus. I just wish I would either get a visit from AF or even better....a BFP. My hubby and I both agree though that it's good news either way since it looks like the Clomid is finally helping.

i have PCOS so my OPKs r confusing i just bought a Fertility monitor so i can pin point OV better but hopfully i wont need it! i feel a little:sick: girls papi's passed out on the couch i cruled up next to hime and said i dont feel well he said u have morning sickness!:haha: Lets hope! but this is only the 2nd time i've felt sick at night! idk i want to be PREGGO!


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> sorry all Im in a bitchy mood. Ive been crying.. I dont have my bfp on top of it..
> 
> 
> Nurse Kel look at my ovulation chat in my signature.. be back in abit to explain

OH shannon ur gonna get ur BFP!!!!! dont worry i have faith u sound SO pregnant its ridiculous! :hugs: we love u!


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> omg r u serious?! thats BS!:growlmad: how rude r they! im glad ur hubby thinks ur preggo!:happydance:
> 
> Yes. I have been arguing with them about my son .. how their 1st grade is below him since hes started and they told me today hes an advanced 2nd grade reader and his math is okay. lol the kid does 2 and 3 digit math. I am sick and tired. They also said my son needs ot exercising for his hands. He doesnt write well enough and that he isnt motivated.. Duh hes bored people! He did this all in kindergarten. I hate school. Good thing this one isnt going to a public school! they suckClick to expand...

cant u move him u a grade?


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> omg r u serious?! thats BS!:growlmad: how rude r they! im glad ur hubby thinks ur preggo!:happydance:
> 
> Yes. I have been arguing with them about my son .. how their 1st grade is below him since hes started and they told me today hes an advanced 2nd grade reader and his math is okay. lol the kid does 2 and 3 digit math. I am sick and tired. They also said my son needs ot exercising for his hands. He doesnt write well enough and that he isnt motivated.. Duh hes bored people! He did this all in kindergarten. I hate school. Good thing this one isnt going to a public school! they suckClick to expand...
> 
> cant u move him u a grade?Click to expand...

Not without his dads permission! and the school agreeing. they even have gifted and talented!


----------



## NurseKel

Wow Shannon, thank you for showing me that. I have never seen one of those. I have a monthly planner I've been keeping up with my info. but no where near that nice. LOL I am kicking myself now for not taking my temps during this cycle. Grrr. Sorry about the crappy day you've had. Somehow ex's just seem to create crappy days a lot. As for the schools, I feel your pain. My daughter is in Kindergarten and what an eye opening experience it has been.


----------



## Eskimobabys

thats BS they should totally put him in gifted and talented!! hes a smart kid hes just BORED!


----------



## calliebaby

Your temps still look fabulous Shannon!!!! There is hope yet!!!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> sorry all Im in a bitchy mood. Ive been crying.. I dont have my bfp on top of it..
> 
> 
> Nurse Kel look at my ovulation chat in my signature.. be back in abit to explain
> 
> OH shannon ur gonna get ur BFP!!!!! dont worry i have faith u sound SO pregnant its ridiculous! :hugs: we love u!Click to expand...

trying not too. I love you too:hugs:

I need my hubby for a hug. Hes an amazing man. We met when I was homeless.


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Callie. I hope high temps tomorrow. Then I will say yup 100% preggo LP is only supposed to last 10-16 days.


----------



## shaerichelle

Nursekel did you look?


----------



## calliebaby

FF is telling me that I may have ovulated anywhere from cd14-cd25.....Ughh. I guess this probably has to do with my insomnia. Now I have no idea when I can test. BTW, today would be cd26 for me.


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kayla babe, thanks for remembering breeze. She seems alot better today thanks. Hopefully she is on the road to recovery!
And shannon, my names is diane. You so deserve your bfp! You have had such a hard time babe, hugS xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> sorry all Im in a bitchy mood. Ive been crying.. I dont have my bfp on top of it..
> 
> 
> Nurse Kel look at my ovulation chat in my signature.. be back in abit to explain
> 
> OH shannon ur gonna get ur BFP!!!!! dont worry i have faith u sound SO pregnant its ridiculous! :hugs: we love u!Click to expand...
> 
> trying not too. I love you too:hugs:
> 
> I need my hubby for a hug. *Hes an amazing man. We met when I was homeless*.Click to expand...

u have a truely good man! girl hold on to him!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> FF is telling me that I may have ovulated anywhere from cd14-cd25.....Ughh. I guess this probably has to do with my insomnia. Now I have no idea when I can test. BTW, today would be cd26 for me.

Where is your chart?


----------



## Eskimobabys

awww we almost know everyones 1st name i think we're friends:) hahah im just being silly y'all! im SO GLAD that wave of nausea has passed thank god! and now im back to stuffing my FACE! Nom nom nom toaster strudels! lol ok when i stand up to fast i feel nauseas still but not enough to keep me from FOOD!


----------



## shaerichelle

Im so starving and have a headache. I wish I could have a beer. Cant drink even if I wasnt pregnant.

Im thinking homework after a nice relaxing shower and eating the rest of my dinner.

stupid naseua.


----------



## Eskimobabys

that sounds relaxing Shannon! and beer is gross! i played beer pong once (dont judge me lol DH made me!) and spit the beer right out it was nasty!


----------



## NurseKel

I don't know about you two ladies but I just can't stand the fact I'm starving to the point my stomach hurts then when I start eating I'm full in four bites and feel horrible after. I get burpy and heartburn..ugh.


----------



## shaerichelle

I love red wine.. But I learned it cause fibro flare so no more drinking. I just drink cranberry juice with lime and pretend.

Ive never played beer pong! hmm.


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> I don't know about you two ladies but I just can't stand the fact I'm starving to the point my stomach hurts then when I start eating I'm full in four bites and feel horrible after. I get burpy and heartburn..ugh.

Thats me... then I am starving again not to long
and heartburn. Ha you sound preggo


----------



## Eskimobabys

hurt burn yes but could eat a whole freakin' cow!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> hey kayla babe, thanks for remembering breeze. She seems alot better today thanks. Hopefully she is on the road to recovery!
> And shannon, my names is diane. You so deserve your bfp! You have had such a hard time babe, hugS xxx

Thanks Diane:) You deserve it too.

Yah thats only the begining. As I say I just want a partially normal life.:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> hurt burn yes but could eat a whole freakin' cow!!!!

OMG I am on and off a cow or I am eating very little

I have to many diet restrictions.


----------



## NurseKel

I'm so glad to know someone else is going through this same thing. I just had dinner (my 4 bites) now I'm miserably full and by bedtime I will be starving but unable to eat due to feeling all my food is sitting in my sternal area. Hate it! I told DH that with the crappy way I feel we had better be pregnant. He just wants to keep BDing to ensure our success. ROFL!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> sorry all Im in a bitchy mood. Ive been crying.. I dont have my bfp on top of it..
> 
> 
> Nurse Kel look at my ovulation chat in my signature.. be back in abit to explain
> 
> OH shannon ur gonna get ur BFP!!!!! dont worry i have faith u sound SO pregnant its ridiculous! :hugs: we love u!Click to expand...
> 
> trying not too. I love you too:hugs:
> 
> I need my hubby for a hug. *Hes an amazing man. We met when I was homeless*.Click to expand...
> 
> u have a truely good man! girl hold on to him!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes I do. Oh I know. We started dating March 23. I lived in seasonal housing had to be out June 21st had no where to go. He moved me and my son into his 2 bed place with his daughters. now we live in a house. he takes care of me I take care of him. I am blessed. In Dec 08 after my bf walked out on me for no reason in nov 08.. I prayed for my hubby. 

And by the way that was the second time I was homeless. lost my job after my divorce. I couldnt get one...so I lived in my car and my son lived with his dad.. After a few weeks of being in my car. I started staying with my bf and a friend on the nights I visited my son. It was rough. My family wouldnt even let me stay with them. Guess I am all emotional tonight and telling my lifes story:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> I'm so glad to know someone else is going through this same thing. I just had dinner (my 4 bites) now I'm miserably full and by bedtime I will be starving but unable to eat due to feeling all my food is sitting in my sternal area. Hate it! I told DH that with the crappy way I feel we had better be pregnant. He just wants to keep BDing to ensure our success. ROFL!

MEN they just love the BDing part. Tell him you will BD if its okay if you have food beside the bed just in case and can barf on him if needed :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Eskimobabys

NurseKel said:


> I'm so glad to know someone else is going through this same thing. I just had dinner (my 4 bites) now I'm miserably full and by bedtime I will be starving but unable to eat due to feeling all my food is sitting in my sternal area. Hate it! I told DH that with the crappy way I feel we had better be pregnant. *He just wants to keep BDing to ensure our success. *ROFL!

:rofl: hahahahhahahahahahahahah i bet he does!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> sorry all Im in a bitchy mood. Ive been crying.. I dont have my bfp on top of it..
> 
> 
> Nurse Kel look at my ovulation chat in my signature.. be back in abit to explain
> 
> OH shannon ur gonna get ur BFP!!!!! dont worry i have faith u sound SO pregnant its ridiculous! :hugs: we love u!Click to expand...
> 
> trying not too. I love you too:hugs:
> 
> I need my hubby for a hug. *Hes an amazing man. We met when I was homeless*.Click to expand...
> 
> u have a truely good man! girl hold on to him!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do. Oh I know. We started dating March 23. I lived in seasonal housing had to be out June 21st had no where to go. He moved me and my son into his 2 bed place with his daughters. now we live in a house. he takes care of me I take care of him. I am blessed. In Dec 08 after my bf walked out on me for no reason in nov 08.. I prayed for my hubby.
> 
> And by the way that was the second time I was homeless. lost my job after my divorce. I couldnt get one...so I lived in my car and my son lived with his dad.. After a few weeks of being in my car. I started staying with my bf and a friend on the nights I visited my son. It was rough. My family wouldnt even let me stay with them. Guess I am all emotional tonight and telling my lifes story:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh my LORD! sweetie i am SO glad u were bless with such a wonderful husband! :hugs: im so happy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Me too took me damn long enough.

I just realized that I have been telling everyone right where to go and not caring lol... started doing that when I was pregnant with my son(his name is Saben) :haha: 

Even told my teacher I dont like the grades she was giving me lol


----------



## NurseKel

Well Shannon, I was laughing at what you said and the DH wanted to know what I was laughing about. When I read it he said, "I'm okay with that. What would you like me to cook for you to have beside the bed?" I love him to pieces but he is a little thrown off. LMAO!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

he saw the line:)


----------



## NurseKel

Awww...that is so awesome! I am really happy for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> he saw the line:)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! YAY:wohoo:


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Well Shannon, I was laughing at what you said and the DH wanted to know what I was laughing about. When I read it he said, "I'm okay with that. What would you like me to cook for you to have beside the bed?" I love him to pieces but he is a little thrown off. LMAO!!!

lol. tell him yes!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> he saw the line:)
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!! YAY:wohoo:Click to expand...

he said he was looking at it wrong. lol I am excited he saw it

Clearblue please make me non faint positive


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Awww...that is so awesome! I am really happy for you!!!:happydance:

Thank you. I still am not for sure lol

even though I bought a maternity sleep bra :haha::blush:


----------



## calliebaby

Ok. I just posted my chart. Warning: I have severe insomnia so the chart is a little weird and I was charting much later in the morning the first few days so I had to discard them.
The last opk that I took I said was negative, but it was almost as dark as the control.
This is my first month at attempting charting. I just wish I could get three straight hours of sleep to make my chart look nicer.


----------



## molly85

I am deffinatly emotional. But it seems to happen every so often so no idea. Massive migraine like headache.

Bloody Teachers

Molly85


----------



## molly85

YaY Anoth BFP for shannon. 
I'm Jo BTW. who has what now i'm lost

molly85


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies, can I get some quick thoughts on something? I have taken one HPT which I took yesterday afternoon and it was negative. How important do you think testing with FMU is?


----------



## calliebaby

I think it can be fairly important especially depending on what DPO you are on and how much you drink during the day?
That said, what dpo are you on?


----------



## shaerichelle

Hi Jo- my bfp is super faint. I still dont believe it is true


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Hey ladies, can I get some quick thoughts on something? I have taken one HPT which I took yesterday afternoon and it was negative. How important do you think testing with FMU is?

I agree with calliebaby depends on the dpo you are for sure you are. however some people dont get positives with hpts.


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon-

Did you get a chance to look at my chart?


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby i think you o'ed around the 13th however. I am not good at charts. You should ask the new charting thread those ladies know everything!


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> Shannon-
> 
> Did you get a chance to look at my chart?



lol see above.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> I am deffinatly emotional. But it seems to happen every so often so no idea. Massive migraine like headache.
> 
> Bloody Teachers
> 
> Molly85

Jo is sounds like preggo symptoms.


----------



## shaerichelle

I hate this house I am renting the heater has messed up 4 times since august. WTH. I have to eat in my bed!


----------



## calliebaby

We must have posted at the same time. I have no clue how these things work. 
Insomnia is going to get the best of me I think.I am ready to give up on charting even though I know I should do it.


----------



## shaerichelle

You should ask the ladies in that thread. they are awesome. They helped me to learn a little. I am still clueless I have learned a little.


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks ladies. Callie, I am estimating about 14- 16 dpo. Although it's possible it was later since I am taking Clomid.


----------



## shaerichelle

you are about the same spot as me. What test did you use?


----------



## calliebaby

NurseKel said:


> Thanks ladies. Callie, I am estimating about 14- 16 dpo. Although it's possible it was later since I am taking Clomid.

I would test tomorrow morning if I were you. If BFN, wait a couple of days and re-test. Baby :dust:


----------



## Srrme

I really think I'm out this month. I couldn't help but test today, and still got a :bfn: and AF is only 4 days away. :cry:


----------



## molly85

We all know that is unlikely Shannon. I am I out of order insisting we are both clean eg showered befor BD is to comence?

Jo


----------



## Eskimobabys

Okay so i was Just watching a rerun of "Grey's anatomy" and i bust out crying when two of the ppl kiss'd(the man was about to die) and sam's like "why are you crying?!" "Baby. please stop crying" and i finally stop and sat there for a minute and told him "You didn't even hold me.." and HE said "I couldn't! i WAS holding my Macaroni and Cheese!" and that just sent me in to a FIT of TEARS! i couldn't stop tried to talk me down but i wasn't having it! and he still didn't hold me he just held my belly but i pushed him away that was mean of him to not put his bowl done for a quick sec to consul me!:cry: men suck sometime or maybe im being over dramatic but that kinda hurt my feelings that MACARONI is more important to him..:sad1:

P.s now hes tryna talk to be but im ignoring him!:sulk:
sorry if im being silly but i cant help it!


----------



## NurseKel

Shannon, I used a Walgreen's brand early response test. I'm just afraid to test again b/c I don't wanna see another BFN. I do have 2 tests left though...LOL.


----------



## Eskimobabys

holy balls shannon! i just saw what CD u r on! 64????? thats a LONG cycle!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> Okay so i was Just watching a rerun of "Grey's anatomy" and i bust out crying when two of the ppl kiss'd(the man was about to die) and sam's like "why are you crying?!" "Baby. please stop crying" and i finally stop and sat there for a minute and told him "You didn't even hold me.." and HE said "I couldn't! i WAS holding my Macaroni and Cheese!" and that just sent me in to a FIT of TEARS! i couldn't stop tried to talk me down but i wasn't having it! and he still didn't hold me he just held my belly but i pushed him away that was mean of him to not put his bowl done for a quick sec to consul me!:cry: men suck sometime or maybe im being over dramatic but that kinda hurt my feelings that MACARONI is more important to him..:sad1:
> 
> P.s now hes tryna talk to be but im ignoring him!:sulk:
> sorry if im being silly but i cant help it!

lol aww you sound like me last week with dh
:flower:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> holy balls shannon! i just saw what CD u r on! 64????? thats a LONG cycle!

YES !!! Just a little. Nov 18 was my last af. I took the plan b nov 1st. sigh. I am so ready for this cycle to be over!:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> We all know that is unlikely Shannon. I am I out of order insisting we are both clean eg showered befor BD is to comence?
> 
> Jo

Damn men


----------



## Eskimobabys

i hope u get a BFP for this ridiculously long CYCLE


----------



## shaerichelle

Srrme said:


> I really think I'm out this month. I couldn't help but test today, and still got a :bfn: and AF is only 4 days away. :cry:

You arent out until she shows herself.


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> i hope u get a BFP for this ridiculously long CYCLE

me too any day now! lol I have 18 tests at least... I made my one box of different tests so DH things I have one box :haha:


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> NurseKel said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Callie, I am estimating about 14- 16 dpo. Although it's possible it was later since I am taking Clomid.
> 
> I would test tomorrow morning if I were you. If BFN, wait a couple of days and re-test. Baby :dust:Click to expand...

agreed:flower:


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> i hope u get a BFP for this ridiculously long CYCLE
> 
> me too any day now! lol I have 18 tests at least... I made my one box of different tests so DH things I have one box :haha:Click to expand...

hahahahahahahahah :rofl: let me know which test works best!


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> i hope u get a BFP for this ridiculously long CYCLE
> 
> me too any day now! lol I have 18 tests at least... I made my one box of different tests so DH things I have one box :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahahahahahah :rofl: let me know which test works best!Click to expand...

I will and I am betting on the clearblue :winkwink:


----------



## shaerichelle

callie did mystic help u?


----------



## calliebaby

Yeah. I think that I might just have to wait longer to test this month. Maybe I will test next monday instead of saturday if AF doesn't show.


----------



## shaerichelle

shes very knowledgeable:)

Yah or test monday and monday lol.


----------



## calliebaby

:haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> holy balls shannon! i just saw what CD u r on! 64????? thats a LONG cycle!
> 
> YES !!! Just a little. Nov 18 was my last af. I took the plan b nov 1st. sigh. I am so ready for this cycle to be over!:cry:Click to expand...

I told my friend about you and she told me that Plan B will screw everything up.... I pray that you get a BFP tomorrow.... If you don't, I'd be calling the doctor and get an exam... something is Not right....

Lord, I had to read 10 pages.... we have some chatty cathys aboard... lol

I'm still on standby... Definately going to the doctor next week, my friend told me to go get an exam and I'll know for sure... considering whats been going on... I think for once I'm gonna take her advice... No more tests...
Waiting on Exam next week.... I have a feeling I'm gonna get a BIG surprise

Good Luck Ladies, I'm off to LA LA LAND... Nite.. :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin, I got an exam nov 17th lol yes it started my period. she said no period in 4 months to come back!:( I have done tests too. so lets hope for a BFP. Yes we love to chat. You should wake up and join the fun more often!

Nite.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I know right... I stay tired and hungry... GRRRRRRR

I'm pretty sure your gonna get the BFP!! Hang in there.... I have a week or so before I get my exam and blood work done... So I'm just gonna wing it... No more tests for me...

I'll be back on tomorrow sometime.... Nite nite... I'll still say prayers for everyone ;)

Good Luck and LOTS AND LOTS OF BABY DUST... :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

If I dont think week. I am sure DH and I are going for a blood test this is ridiculous!

I think you are preggo! :)

Whats your name btw lol


----------



## NurseKel

I'm considering doing a test in the am. I was trying to hold off til Monday for the blood test if I still haven't gotten a visit from AF. Decisions....decisions. Lol


----------



## jelliebabie

good luck with the clearblue in the morning shannon, post a photo of the results. Got my fxd for u. Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

jelliebabie said:


> good luck with the clearblue in the morning shannon, post a photo of the results. Got my fxd for u. Xx

Okay.. thanks hon. I have more than one brand of test. It seems they are all wishy washy. My DH wont find out for sure until tomorrow. lol.

Im gonna give him a card .. when he opens it up the word pregnant will be attached to the card and fall out like an accordion lol. Ill post it:)


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> I'm considering doing a test in the am. I was trying to hold off til Monday for the blood test if I still haven't gotten a visit from AF. Decisions....decisions. Lol

If you have one I would do it.. lol I seem to have become a poas addict. I said I wasnt gonna do one today:haha:


----------



## NurseKel

I will see if the temptation wins out tomorrow. Lol. To be honest, I'm a little concerned after reading some of the other threads. It seems a lot of ladies get BFP then start a few days later. Is this b/c they are testing before being late on their AF or inaccurate test?


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> I will see if the temptation wins out tomorrow. Lol. To be honest, I'm a little concerned after reading some of the other threads. It seems a lot of ladies get BFP then start a few days later. Is this b/c they are testing before being late on their AF or inaccurate test?

I was wondering myself. I think a little of both

My cycle is all screwed up. So I am just testing along.


----------



## NurseKel

I'm only tested b/c I have been like clockwork in my cycles and being 4 days late is not normal for me. Plus, my labs last Friday appeared that for once I ovulated. I just know the absolute last thing I would want is a false positive. I can't imagine how heartbreaking that would be.


----------



## shaerichelle

yah I had one of those the line evaped 3 mins later. It was awful.


----------



## Adelaide

hehe i'm on 8dpo today!!
and decided to be silly and take a test this morning - BFN!!
Disappointing but i told myself it was too early!!

Felt really nauseas last night though! massive headache too, and always going to bed so early now - 9-10pm instead of 11-12pm.
and this morning i gots very bad period-like cramps down there (not painful - just really uncomfortable) - does this sound promising?

When did you girls get implantation??


Baby dust to all!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## cakecustard

Adelaide said:


> hehe i'm on 8dpo today!!
> and decided to be silly and take a test this morning - BFN!!
> Disappointing but i told myself it was too early!!
> 
> Felt really nauseas last night though! massive headache too, and always going to bed so early now - 9-10pm instead of 11-12pm.
> and this morning i gots very bad period-like cramps down there (not painful - just really uncomfortable) - does this sound promising?
> 
> When did you girls get implantation??
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!!!!! :dust:

I have had bad cramps for almost 9days now..... i never get AF pains until day before so im hoping its a sign of stretching :happydance:


----------



## shaerichelle

Good Morning ladies. God I wish someone is up


----------



## shaerichelle

clearblue did something funky, frer thought there was faint line and nothing, the other test is darker blue. then the dollar tree negative.

and well my temp dropped below coverline. I dont know. I didnt take it at the same time, but I had like 3 hours of sleep straight when I did and I have been freezing all night. Frustrated cant stop :cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

stupid clearblue
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4292942370_2405f6393a_b.jpg

the same line as yesterday but darker
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2742/4292200239_6d428651c2.jpg

frer
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4052/4292942048_a5bc2e0d17.jpg


----------



## Becky10

NurseKel said:


> I will see if the temptation wins out tomorrow. Lol. To be honest, I'm a little concerned after reading some of the other threads. It seems a lot of ladies get BFP then start a few days later. Is this b/c they are testing before being late on their AF or inaccurate test?

Whatever comes after any BFP is not AF, more likely a very early loss, where the egg didn't implant properly or divide properly. These early losses are very common unfortunately and the only thing with testing early is that you know it's happened and it wasn't just AF. Some woould say that's a good thing, some bad.

False postives only happen if you are on fertility drugs and the like!

Hope it's good news for you hun.:hugs:


----------



## mommaof3

shaerichelle said:


> clearblue did something funky, frer thought there was faint line and nothing, the other test is darker blue. then the dollar tree negative.
> 
> and well my temp dropped below coverline. I dont know. I didnt take it at the same time, but I had like 3 hours of sleep straight when I did and I have been freezing all night. Frustrated cant stop :cry:

Hi I have never gotten an early result with frer I have always had to be 4 or 5 days late maybe you should try a digital test or if you have a woman infant childrens (wic) clinic they will give you a test in the clinic its free and they are usually pretty good with those iffy lines my niece was haveing a similar problem like you and went to wic and the test they used came back a BFP im a real poas addict thats what im doin up this early lol got a BFN but im not due for the witch till the 27th but i couldnt help myself also a friend of mine never got a postive result with any type of test she has 2 boys and she had to have blood test done with both so dont lose hope just yet


----------



## shaerichelle

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/136179-equate-early-response-evap-blue-dye.html

:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

hopin- i need to chat.


----------



## MySillyGirls

As an fyi, with my first pregnancy, I tested at 8dpo and got a negative...oh, wait, my daughter is getting out of bed now...LOL. Of course, what do i do this time around of ttc...i test a 9dpo.. Have I not learned my lesson? Anyway, especially if you have a short luteal phase...I THINK mine is around 12 days, testing early does not work well


----------



## mommaof3

are you sure its been 17 days since you ovd


----------



## shaerichelle

it could be 15 days since I have o'ed. I had two temp dips. But as you can see I am CD 64. so who knows. thats what Fertility friend told me from my temps


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

cakecustard said:


> Adelaide said:
> 
> 
> hehe i'm on 8dpo today!!
> and decided to be silly and take a test this morning - BFN!!
> Disappointing but i told myself it was too early!!
> 
> Felt really nauseas last night though! massive headache too, and always going to bed so early now - 9-10pm instead of 11-12pm.
> and this morning i gots very bad period-like cramps down there (not painful - just really uncomfortable) - does this sound promising?
> 
> When did you girls get implantation??
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> I have had bad cramps for almost 9days now..... i never get AF pains until day before so im hoping its a sign of stretching :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh I'm right there with ya... I cramped for 12 dpo then spotted for 2 days on and off possible implantation spotting Uggg then got some lite bleeding... which can occur as the same time as your period... 

I'm not taking any tests... I'm just going to rule that out and go to the doctor next week and get a blood test... There Never wrong... 

Hang in there...


----------



## mommaof3

well im really confused for you also i really thought you would get a positive with the leaking and then the faint test maybe it would be worth a call to the dr just to see what they have to say I've read about skipping one period or being late from plan b


----------



## shaerichelle

Yeah I am gonna call. Ive missed 2 periods now. I dont know.


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> cakecustard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adelaide said:
> 
> 
> hehe i'm on 8dpo today!!
> and decided to be silly and take a test this morning - BFN!!
> Disappointing but i told myself it was too early!!
> 
> Felt really nauseas last night though! massive headache too, and always going to bed so early now - 9-10pm instead of 11-12pm.
> and this morning i gots very bad period-like cramps down there (not painful - just really uncomfortable) - does this sound promising?
> 
> When did you girls get implantation??
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> I have had bad cramps for almost 9days now..... i never get AF pains until day before so im hoping its a sign of stretching :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'm right there with ya... I cramped for 12 dpo then spotted for 2 days on and off possible implantation spotting Uggg then got some lite bleeding... which can occur as the same time as your period...
> 
> I'm not taking any tests... I'm just going to rule that out and go to the doctor next week and get a blood test... There Never wrong...
> 
> Hang in there...Click to expand...

Good for you dear. If I am not preggo. I am not using hpt anymore.


----------



## shaerichelle

MySillyGirls said:


> As an fyi, with my first pregnancy, I tested at 8dpo and got a negative...oh, wait, my daughter is getting out of bed now...LOL. Of course, what do i do this time around of ttc...i test a 9dpo.. Have I not learned my lesson? Anyway, especially if you have a short luteal phase...I THINK mine is around 12 days, testing early does not work well

Yah I tested day 16 & 17 or maybe it was day 14 & 15. I dont know anymore


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

cakecustard said:


> Adelaide said:
> 
> 
> hehe i'm on 8dpo today!!
> and decided to be silly and take a test this morning - BFN!!
> Disappointing but i told myself it was too early!!
> 
> Felt really nauseas last night though! massive headache too, and always going to bed so early now - 9-10pm instead of 11-12pm.
> and this morning i gots very bad period-like cramps down there (not painful - just really uncomfortable) - does this sound promising?
> 
> When did you girls get implantation??
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> I have had bad cramps for almost 9days now..... i never get AF pains until day before so im hoping its a sign of stretching :happydance:Click to expand...

You can get implantation 6-12 days after ovulation, it can come at the same time of AF, its confusing... Been there Done that... like now... I would hold off a few more days before retesting. Just have to sit in idle to see if the :witch: shows her ugly head... Good Luck :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> cakecustard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adelaide said:
> 
> 
> hehe i'm on 8dpo today!!
> and decided to be silly and take a test this morning - BFN!!
> Disappointing but i told myself it was too early!!
> 
> Felt really nauseas last night though! massive headache too, and always going to bed so early now - 9-10pm instead of 11-12pm.
> and this morning i gots very bad period-like cramps down there (not painful - just really uncomfortable) - does this sound promising?
> 
> When did you girls get implantation??
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!!!!! :dust:
> 
> I have had bad cramps for almost 9days now..... i never get AF pains until day before so im hoping its a sign of stretching :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You can get implantation 6-12 days after ovulation, it can come at the same time of AF, its confusing... Been there Done that... like now... I would hold off a few more days before retesting. Just have to sit in idle to see if the :witch: shows her ugly head... Good Luck :dust:Click to expand...

I agree. Wait. Dont be in my shoes.


----------



## jelliebabie

sorry shannon u didnt get ur bfp. There is still hope babe. I have my fxd.
U still going on ur date tonight?

Becky10, false +s do exist. I had 2 this month.

Xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie- i think I had the same thing. false positive. No sign of AF. Im calling the midwives that I was going to use for the homebirth to ask them their suggestions. I feel nuts.

Hubby is peod at me for testing. So I am not having a good day


----------



## hcf1990

* Cramps 
* Bloated
* Constant Hunger
* Feeling tired no matter how much sleep i get
* Feeling constantly sicky during the mornings
* Back ache
* Slight spotting
* Needing to wee more frequently to the point its waking me during the night

Could i be so lucky that i am pregnant???


----------



## shaerichelle

sounds like symptoms. go to countdown to pregnancy website.


----------



## shaerichelle

mommaof3 said:


> well im really confused for you also i really thought you would get a positive with the leaking and then the faint test maybe it would be worth a call to the dr just to see what they have to say I've read about skipping one period or being late from plan b

So symptoms

last week I this real hard pulling pain above my pubic bone below my belly button. It hurt (I have fibro so I am extra sensitive to pain) tired on and off,a few days I didnt feel like I slept enough prob right after, heartburn, got a weird heat rash on and off for 5 days, weird twinges around my belly button, lots of creamy cm, my nips hurt so bad a day after the pulling pain, then the sides and then the front right, my aerola got bigger the milk glands are more whitish,my breasts are super tender fuller and bigger, and almost in pain if I dont have a bra on. Heck I had to buy a sleep bra. I have gagged a lot and not barfed yet. Couldnt eat some buffalo chicken yesterday. A couple of days ago my sons spag o's made me so sick. and my breasts leaked monday. I also have pressure somewhat down there.. and some twinges here and there. Oh appetite is either a little makes me full or I need to eat like a guy.:wacko:

edit: gas, metallic taste and blood taste in mouth I just had all of them yuk. All these have been pretty much since 10dpo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well got some not so good news... I'm Diffinately OUT... that damn witch is coming at me now with full force.... uggg.... Looks like I'm gonna have to make a baby on Valentines day after all... just hope the other have shows... haha...

Good Luck ladies... Now I can regain my sanity back... Stress with throw everthing OFF

My advice wait out AF IF she does'nt come, get a doctors appt to confirm... Good Luck I hope to hear about some BFP's....


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Jellie- i think I had the same thing. false positive. No sign of AF. Im calling the midwives that I was going to use for the homebirth to ask them their suggestions. I feel nuts.
> 
> Hubby is peod at me for testing. So I am not having a good day

Sorry to hear that Shannon... Have you tried a tesco test?? I just read a few had good luck with those... never heard of them....:dohh:

See what your midwife says... I'd love to do a home birth, or a water birth...
I hate hospitals...

I'm not giving up either... AF may have finally came but its all good, I'm going to see the doctor next week... Hang in there girlie :hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Jellie- i think I had the same thing. false positive. No sign of AF. Im calling the midwives that I was going to use for the homebirth to ask them their suggestions. I feel nuts.
> 
> Hubby is peod at me for testing. So I am not having a good day
> 
> Sorry to hear that Shannon... Have you tried a tesco test?? I just read a few had good luck with those... never heard of them....:dohh:
> 
> See what your midwife says... I'd love to do a home birth, or a water birth...
> I hate hospitals...
> 
> I'm not giving up either... AF may have finally came but its all good, I'm going to see the doctor next week... Hang in there girlie :hugs:Click to expand...

I live in Maine. I think those are UK. I think that hpt suck arse. sorry bout my mouth. I am flippin tired. my stomach is so hungry i cant sleep and my breasts hurt so bad.

Yes its 3 or 5k for the midwife for appointments and birth and three midwifes are at the birth. I am going to have a water birth. Oh you should watch the business of being born. SO awesome. I had a bad experience with my son in hosp. Dont want to do the 4 hrs of pushing again. I am hoping af arrives for me soon, but I dont feel nothing.

I am sorry about AF. I am hoping valentines is the day for you:hugs:


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Well got some not so good news... I'm Diffinately OUT... that damn witch is coming at me now with full force.... uggg.... Looks like I'm gonna have to make a baby on Valentines day after all... just hope the other have shows... haha...
> 
> Good Luck ladies... Now I can regain my sanity back... Stress with throw everthing OFF
> 
> My advice wait out AF IF she does'nt come, get a doctors appt to confirm... Good Luck I hope to hear about some BFP's....

:hugs: honey
what tests did you use. I am gonna start a thread of false tests! I cant remember what you said.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh the doc said I am perfectly healthy and hormones are perfect..


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Well got some not so good news... I'm Diffinately OUT... that damn witch is coming at me now with full force.... uggg.... Looks like I'm gonna have to make a baby on Valentines day after all... just hope the other have shows... haha...
> 
> Good Luck ladies... Now I can regain my sanity back... Stress with throw everthing OFF
> 
> My advice wait out AF IF she does'nt come, get a doctors appt to confirm... Good Luck I hope to hear about some BFP's....
> 
> :hugs: honey
> what tests did you use. I am gonna start a thread of false tests! I cant remember what you said.Click to expand...

As I said in a earlier post first I used 2 dollar tree cheapies got a faint line... then I used a early pregnancy test from walmart got another faint line, then I spotted 2 days on and off, now lite bleeding?? I'm just going to stop myself from being obsessed with all of this and see what the doctor says.. I'll retest there in a week and get an exam and go from there...

Last month I was a day late (which I'm always on time) I spotted the light brown and pink again for 2 days, then experienced what I thought was a period... Now this month same thing??? Someone told me from here that you can still be pregnant and have some bleeding, called break through bleeding... while PREGNANT... My friend that is a very good psychic told me to get to the doctor and get examed... she won't tell me nothing but get an exam... I think I'm in for a big surprise... I've heard women can have a somewhat of a period at the time there supposed to and there pregnant... Her grandmother had periods the WHOLE TIME she was pregnant and had twins?>?? who knows... I'm just going to make an appt today for my doctor next Thursday... I'll keep ya posted....

Shan you need to relax and stop stressing over this, I know its hard hun but stress with throw everything off. It does'nt matter what test you use, they all will pick up HCG if its in your body. You clearly have all the symptoms and I don't know why your still getting negative tests... look what I've been through... its giving me grey hair from worrying and hoping.. I would just get to the doctor... One look is all its gonna take... I wish you soo much luck and tons and tons of baby dust your way... don't lose hope, just go to the doctor and have them do a test and get an exam.. Much luv to ya hun... hang in there... :dust: :dust: :dust:

~KiM~

OH and NOW I have Nausea morning and nites??? who knows


----------



## NurseKel

Hopin&Prayin, I'm sorry to hear you got AF, but at least we know you'll have one heck of a Valentine's day. I got woke up at 5am to the sound of my kiddo coughing and sounding croaky. So, I quickly ran to the BR and peed before I got the temptation to test. LOL I know, it's sad. I guess I just don't want the disappointment and although AF is now 5 days late I just can't believe I may be pregnant. The main thing I can't understand is that normally I don't have any cramping or pain until the morning I wake up to realize AF has came. This month I started having cramping pains last Saturday. They started as ovulation type pains then changed to a low abdomen cramping. Now first thing in the morning I am cramping but once I pee they seem to go away again. I am soooo confused???


----------



## shaerichelle

Dearie.. I think because you are older (hey my grandma had my aunt at 42:) that maybe you are bleeding. It happens!!! Two months in a row the same thing! Get to the doc. Oh which walmart one did you use? Was it the blue line one?

My mom is a psychic she cant read me. Her friend did. she said I am not pregnant and it will take me a long time to get pregnant because I wont have periods. I dont know if I believe her.

I am getting oil shower to relax my body and mind then calling my midwife to see what her suggestions are. My doc just ran every test on me.. I am healthy way healthy he said ..lol some results are of an athlete. He said my hormones are great. Ive only stressed the past few days. I am not testing tom. Testing Sat the day fertilty friend said to test and thats it. lol so I thought I was pregnant a month ago to. Jan 4 I had a blood test it was negative.

Oh I realized something. I get Bowen therapy treatment for my fibro. Last time I had a temp dip was the day after bowen therapy. like today..day after bowen therapy. so thats why I think I had them.


----------



## shaerichelle

NurseKel said:


> Hopin&Prayin, I'm sorry to hear you got AF, but at least we know you'll have one heck of a Valentine's day. I got woke up at 5am to the sound of my kiddo coughing and sounding croaky. So, I quickly ran to the BR and peed before I got the temptation to test. LOL I know, it's sad. I guess I just don't want the disappointment and although AF is now 5 days late I just can't believe I may be pregnant. The main thing I can't understand is that normally I don't have any cramping or pain until the morning I wake up to realize AF has came. This month I started having cramping pains last Saturday. They started as ovulation type pains then changed to a low abdomen cramping. Now first thing in the morning I am cramping but once I pee they seem to go away again. I am soooo confused???

Welcome to the confusion club


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

NurseKel said:


> Hopin&Prayin, I'm sorry to hear you got AF, but at least we know you'll have one heck of a Valentine's day. I got woke up at 5am to the sound of my kiddo coughing and sounding croaky. So, I quickly ran to the BR and peed before I got the temptation to test. LOL I know, it's sad. I guess I just don't want the disappointment and although AF is now 5 days late I just can't believe I may be pregnant. The main thing I can't understand is that normally I don't have any cramping or pain until the morning I wake up to realize AF has came. This month I started having cramping pains last Saturday. They started as ovulation type pains then changed to a low abdomen cramping. Now first thing in the morning I am cramping but once I pee they seem to go away again. I am soooo confused???

Thanks... There is still hope... I think I'm not going to plan anything, if it happens it happens right... I'm going to retest next Thursday morning, and go to the doctor for an exam, just for my minds sake... lol

Valentines day I'm ovulating and Me and my OH split... but I"m sure he'll come around soon... lol We always end up back together regardless. hehe

I had cramping for 12po ALL the lovely signs of early pregnancy...
I had light brown spotting on and off for 2 days... then pink and brown.. .who knows... your mind can play tricks with you.. i.e. implantation spotting??
or break through bleeding who knows... lol

I'd retest with FMU tomorrow and go from there. 
You could have that cramping due to implantation too, or your uterus stretching getting ready for pregnancy for the next 9 months...
Just going to have to wait out and see if the ugly :witch: shows... or implantation one... Just sit back, relax and retest in the morning...
Good Luck hun.... :dust: :dust:


----------



## shaerichelle

lol hopin. I didnt have implantation bleeding but leaking breasts.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Dearie.. I think because you are older (hey my grandma had my aunt at 42:) that maybe you are bleeding. It happens!!! Two months in a row the same thing! Get to the doc. Oh which walmart one did you use? Was it the blue line one?
> 
> My mom is a psychic she cant read me. Her friend did. she said I am not pregnant and it will take me a long time to get pregnant because I wont have periods. I dont know if I believe her.
> 
> I am getting oil shower to relax my body and mind then calling my midwife to see what her suggestions are. My doc just ran every test on me.. I am healthy way healthy he said ..lol some results are of an athlete. He said my hormones are great. Ive only stressed the past few days. I am not testing tom. Testing Sat the day fertilty friend said to test and thats it. lol so I thought I was pregnant a month ago to. Jan 4 I had a blood test it was negative.
> 
> Oh I realized something. I get Bowen therapy treatment for my fibro. Last time I had a temp dip was the day after bowen therapy. like today..day after bowen therapy. so thats why I think I had them.


Well I don't think age is the issue here... I'm very healthy for my age as the doc puts it... I just think that stress can knock everything off because we want it so bad. to have a baby. I think I'm just gonna sit back for a month and maybe try again... IF its meant to be it will be... I put this in Gods hands... when its time, its time. I really hope you find out what is wrong, why your getting faint lines and all... I wish you soo much luck in getting pregnant, your BFP is just around the corner... and Yeah I believe in psychics... everything she told my friend happened... she can't read me... but its in the numbers so I'm just gonna relax and live life, If I get pregnant Great, if not now... later... I'm good with it... All in good time...
Hang in there... I'm off to work... Chow

Good Luck ladies, don't give up hope... I see some BFP coming soon

Where is Eskimobabys.... I hope everything is OK... :hugs:

have a good day ladies... got things to do ;)

Oh, shannon... that could be hormones considering you had a child... your body is playing some serious tricks with you... sorry... I hope you find out soon hun... Good Luck... best wishes for a BFP... and the test was pink lines not blue... and I got not 1 but 2 very faint lines... soooooo ???


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

NurseKel said:


> Hopin&Prayin, I'm sorry to hear you got AF, but at least we know you'll have one heck of a Valentine's day. I got woke up at 5am to the sound of my kiddo coughing and sounding croaky. So, I quickly ran to the BR and peed before I got the temptation to test. LOL I know, it's sad. I guess I just don't want the disappointment and although AF is now 5 days late I just can't believe I may be pregnant. The main thing I can't understand is that normally I don't have any cramping or pain until the morning I wake up to realize AF has came. This month I started having cramping pains last Saturday. They started as ovulation type pains then changed to a low abdomen cramping. Now first thing in the morning I am cramping but once I pee they seem to go away again. I am soooo confused???


Thank you, I'm fine.. It will happen some day, maybe not today or next week, but I know it will happen all in good time...

Sorry to hear about your son, I hope everything is OK... just take the test in the morning with FMU... Good Luck... :dust:


----------



## Lui246

Hiya, I'm only 5DPO and going mad already. I also started doing ovulation tests again after my positive ovulation test, and there was only one line when i did it on the 17th & 18th but then on the 19th i had a line there and yesterday i got a slightly darker line. I know that doesn't mean anything because it's only an OPK test but just thought i would mention it. I have also been symptom spotting already even though after my last disappointment when AF showed up i said i wouldn't do it anymore. I have slight cramping down one side of my stomach, and i'm alot more tired than usual, the last couple of nights i have got in from work and had an hours sleep!!!! But i really shouldn;t get my hopes up as i know it's way too early for me to have any pgnancy symptoms, and im feeling down this month anyway because i missed my crucial ovulation day, although did manage to try lots before, so hopefully some is left over:sad1:
Luck & babydust to all.
xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Lui dont do opks. they mess with your mind take it from me.


----------



## shaerichelle

I bet Kayla- Eskimo- isnt doing good shes usually on here..

I just got pinkish cm. so I have not a clue. My low back hurts and and have pain where my uterus is. none of these are af signs


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Dearie.. I think because you are older (hey my grandma had my aunt at 42:) that maybe you are bleeding. It happens!!! Two months in a row the same thing! Get to the doc. Oh which walmart one did you use? Was it the blue line one?
> 
> My mom is a psychic she cant read me. Her friend did. she said I am not pregnant and it will take me a long time to get pregnant because I wont have periods. I dont know if I believe her.
> 
> I am getting oil shower to relax my body and mind then calling my midwife to see what her suggestions are. My doc just ran every test on me.. I am healthy way healthy he said ..lol some results are of an athlete. He said my hormones are great. Ive only stressed the past few days. I am not testing tom. Testing Sat the day fertilty friend said to test and thats it. lol so I thought I was pregnant a month ago to. Jan 4 I had a blood test it was negative.
> 
> Oh I realized something. I get Bowen therapy treatment for my fibro. Last time I had a temp dip was the day after bowen therapy. like today..day after bowen therapy. so thats why I think I had them.


Anyways You can end all your worries and stop looking for signs and symptoms if You would Just go to the doctor and let him exam you, he can tell if your pregnant or not by an exam... As my friend told me as well, that Plan B will mess up your period for months... I hope not in your case...

truly wish you the best and I hope you get a BFP soon... Take Care..
Its Just Around the corner...


----------



## shaerichelle

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> Dearie.. I think because you are older (hey my grandma had my aunt at 42:) that maybe you are bleeding. It happens!!! Two months in a row the same thing! Get to the doc. Oh which walmart one did you use? Was it the blue line one?
> 
> My mom is a psychic she cant read me. Her friend did. she said I am not pregnant and it will take me a long time to get pregnant because I wont have periods. I dont know if I believe her.
> 
> I am getting oil shower to relax my body and mind then calling my midwife to see what her suggestions are. My doc just ran every test on me.. I am healthy way healthy he said ..lol some results are of an athlete. He said my hormones are great. Ive only stressed the past few days. I am not testing tom. Testing Sat the day fertilty friend said to test and thats it. lol so I thought I was pregnant a month ago to. Jan 4 I had a blood test it was negative.
> 
> Oh I realized something. I get Bowen therapy treatment for my fibro. Last time I had a temp dip was the day after bowen therapy. like today..day after bowen therapy. so thats why I think I had them.
> 
> 
> 
> ?????
> 
> BTW that was a Very Ugly thing to say... My AGE?? that was rude...
> and Yes I'm fully blown AF now... relieve from this crazyness thank god..
> I'm soo done with all of this stress, I'm going to concentrate getting my personal life back together before I plan on having any baby... TY.Click to expand...

didnt mean it that way:cry:

edit: just meant there is hope


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I have given you more support and stood by you this whole time offering you advice for the last 6 or more days and I have not once told you to give up Hope while your dashing mine, thats sad.. Its been a very rough few days, I don't hold judgemnt for no one and I'm sorry if you may be having a a bad day... God will lead you through ... I'll pray for you

Thank goodness for the kindness and support of alot of these Ladies I'd gave up yesterday... Eskimobabys, Jellie, Peace,Love,Hope and Worrisome among many others.... I'll be just fine don't you worry about me...

As usual I wish you nothing but Luck I hope you get the answer your looking for BFP... Take care.

UPDATE: Besides the horrible pulling feeling I got twice while exercising, I broke out in full blown nausea... Yep you bet I'm going to the doctor now... what is up with these blueish/pinkish vainys on my legs???


Have a great day


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Considering I did the deed on the day I was Ovulating "the fertile" day, there is quite a possibility that I could be pregnant after all, I did get 2 faint lines on these tests BUT I'm not going to confirm anything till I go to the doctor on Thursday... This is what I found..

Yes it is possible to be pregnant and to get your regular monthly periods,my mom had her period with me until she was 6 months pregnant, the doctor kept telling her she wasn't pregnant and she told him she already has 4 children she knows her body and she's pregnant. (it never showed up in urine home test) so he gave her a blood test and finally told her she was prego but not far along so he gave her an ultra sound come to find out she's 6 months and right, a woman knows her body. and also my best friend had her monthly periods till she was 7 months pregnant i was there and a baby did come out! so since i seen it with my own eyes i do believe it totally happens! 

Sooo with that said, I'm not only getting an exam, BUT i'm getting a blood test now...

Shew, now I know I'm not crazy... lol Heres to Hope.. OK I'm done venting, Sorry .. hehehe

Hugs and Hope to all waiting for there BFP... :dust:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hopin&Prayin said:


> *I have given you more support and stood by you this whole time offering you advice for the last 6 or more days and I have not once told you to give up Hope while your dashing mine, thats sad..* Its been a very rough few days, I don't hold judgemnt for no one and I'm sorry if you may be having a a bad day... God will lead you through ... I'll pray for you
> 
> Thank goodness for the kindness and support of alot of these Ladies I'd gave up yesterday... Eskimobabys, Jellie, Peace,Love,Hope and Worrisome among many others.... I'll be just fine don't you worry about me...
> 
> As usual I wish you nothing but Luck I hope you get the answer your looking for BFP... Take care.
> 
> UPDATE: Besides the horrible pulling feeling I got twice while exercising, I broke out in full blown nausea... Yep you bet I'm going to the doctor now... what is up with these blueish/pinkish vainys on my legs???
> 
> 
> Have a great day

Hopin' Shannon didn't mean to be rude about ur age or nothing she hasnt given up hope on u! she want u to get a BFP as much as she wants to get her own! we all do! we all have become VERY close these past couple of days we all care about u and we all have hope no matter what!!! i understand someone of us r getting stress bc our bodys are confusing us lets jsut stop and take a deep breathe we love and care for each what we have in this thread is VERY special lets not ruin it! keep us up dated on ur blood result! loveeeeee u!

ok so sorry that i've been gone this morning but i actually for the 1st time in a long time got to sleep in til 10AM! yes! w/o being attacked :happydance: and i've been catching up with u ladies im sorry i was late! lol but while reading all y'alls post i felt pulling in my lower abdomen :happydance: and i feel outta breath and weird i feel like i've been running in circles hold on....i feel like im about to pass out..ok sorry i had to go outside for some cold fresh air idk what that was all about! oh Shannon ur blue die test looks VERY promising! DONT GIVE UP HOPE ANY OF U!:hugs:

EDIT- hopin' i think ur preggo u too Shannon DEFO both of y'all !
oh yeah no AF today so im 2 days late and no signs of her either!


----------



## jelliebabie

hey hoping, hugs to you, you are obviously on an emotional rollercoaster just now, and of course there is still hope for u, look at those symptoms! But i really dont think shannon meant to offend u in any way. I think she was just saying that sometimes when ladies are alittle older, idnt knw ur age btw! That when preg they still bleed? At least thats what i think she meant, but i knw she never meant no hope babe. Hugs to u & i hope everYthing goes well with the dr, keep us updated. Gud luck xx


----------



## mummyzilla

Can I just say, a bfp is always around the corner when friends start getting short tempered, its all them hormones raging about!!!! Hopinandpraying,,,,goodluck think ur bfp is just around corner xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie (Diane- did I get that right?) Thank you that is what I was trying to say.

Kayla. yes I wasnt trying to attack her but to give her hope. My grandma had a 10 lber at the age 42. My aunt. Shes the same age as me. We were inseperable til I moved away at 18.

Kim- You follow your moms footsteps during pregnancy. I am sorry you felt the need to attack me. See above what I wrote to Kayla. Thats what I met. I am 100% sure you are pregnant

I am not sure I will be on often. Here and there. Now I know why I dont have many friends. People take me the wrong way and it hurts to be attacked.

After talking with the midwife.. I cant wait to cry on my hubbys shoulder. 

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## shaerichelle

Kayla- glad you could sleep in tried to go back to bed. But got some pain, extreme hunger.. So I didnt .. Those sound like good signs dear. Keeping my fingers crossed.

At least being upset helped. My house is spotless. Now to clean the bedroom.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Dont leave Shannon! :( we still want u around! this thread wont be the same if you or ANY one leaves!


EDIT thank you i hope i am preggo idk when i'l test! u sound preggo!


----------



## shaerichelle

I dont enjoy getting attacked. Id rather keep to myself. I love you girls. But I dont need this. Esp after hearing I probably lost the baby.. partial implantation.


----------



## Eskimobabys

:( i hope u didnt lose the baby! thats not good at all! this is so horrible!


----------



## shaerichelle

yup. been crying all day. I need my hubby so bad.


----------



## shaerichelle

test sat. Im doing my final test that day.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> Jellie (Diane- did I get that right?) Thank you that is what I was trying to say.
> 
> Kayla. yes I wasnt trying to attack her but to give her hope. My grandma had a 10 lber at the age 42. My aunt. Shes the same age as me. We were inseperable til I moved away at 18.
> 
> Kim- You follow your moms footsteps during pregnancy. I am sorry you felt the need to attack me. See above what I wrote to Kayla. Thats what I met. I am 100% sure you are pregnant
> 
> I am not sure I will be on often. Here and there. Now I know why I dont have many friends. People take me the wrong way and it hurts to be attacked.
> 
> After talking with the midwife.. I cant wait to cry on my hubbys shoulder.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.

First of all lets clear the air, I did NOT attack you... You made a snide comment about my age and it hurt my feelings... This is squashed....

I have had the most horrible 2 days of my life, I don't know what is wrong with me, I keep having all these things happen and I'm so confused... 
I feel like on one hand I could be, then I'm losing hope I'm not...
My X won't talk to me, I have no one .... its been really hard and I'm sorry
I'm sensitive about my age... I waited this long because I was raised you don't have children unless your married... now look. ? Unsure, Alone and Scared to death... :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Thank you ladies for understanding.. This too shall pass

I have prayed every night for Me and All of you ladies... I may be on hold right now I don't know, honestly I'm too scared to go to the hospital or doctor with fear of knowing something is wrong... I'm real sorry :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> I dont enjoy getting attacked. Id rather keep to myself. I love you girls. But I dont need this. Esp after hearing I probably lost the baby.. partial implantation.


AGAIN Your NOT getting attacked, your taking this personal. We've had quite a whacky day emotionally, I know I have and I apologize... Lets just pick our heads up and try to smile... "while I'm crying my eyes out"...

Its just so hard to want something so bad, then everyone gets an immediate BFP... and I, we I.E. Shannon get faint lines and its making us nuts... 

Shannon the light pink discharge is implantation and you only see it when you wipe, seems like everyone once in a while, goes for 2 days... Hope that helped.. can be pink or light brown.... See how confusing this is... UGGG


You try not to lose hope, but Hope is all we have...


----------



## shaerichelle

we follow our moms patterns ... I did during pregnancy so did my sister. I meant no harm on your age. I just meant there is a lot of hope cause my grandma had a healthy 10 lber. sorry it didnt come out right. I had my mind else where and meant it to be positive.

I think you should go to the doctor.


----------



## shaerichelle

Okay love you ladies. Ill be back on sometime soon. Take care.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh and Good Luck fetching those BFPs.


----------



## Eskimobabys

hopin- Everything will be alright i feel it i know ur gonna be a mommy soon! dont be sacred u need to know whats going on with ur body so going to the doc is the best thing for u to do but only when u feel ur ready we're all waiting for ur doc to Confirm ur preggo bc we know u are!!!! Shannon im praying hard that u get a pos HPT but we ALL know ur peggo! and im hoping u didnt lose ur baby!

EDIT see ya later Shannon!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mummyzilla said:


> Can I just say, a bfp is always around the corner when friends start getting short tempered, its all them hormones raging about!!!! Hopinandpraying,,,,goodluck think ur bfp is just around corner xxx

Thank you, its been a very emotional day for alot of us... Our bodys can be so cruel to us sometimes... Like my name... Hopin&Prayin We ALL get BFP...

It is Just Around the Corner... I feel it.. :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Thanks Kayla. Take that test soon girl.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

shaerichelle said:


> we follow our moms patterns ... I did during pregnancy so did my sister. I meant no harm on your age. I just meant there is a lot of hope cause my grandma had a healthy 10 lber. sorry it didnt come out right. I had my mind else where and meant it to be positive.
> 
> I think you should go to the doctor.


Thank you Shannon... I don't know what is wrong, I'm never moody or short like this... My nerves are shot... lol Time for a good ole nerve pill... haha

I tell ya, I'm definately not going to wait a week I can tell you that... Monday depends how the weekend goes... hang in there ladies... and thanks SOOO Much for your support... I got you guys I don't need Him... Jerk... :cry:


----------



## Eskimobabys

i think about it Shannon!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> we follow our moms patterns ... I did during pregnancy so did my sister. I meant no harm on your age. I just meant there is a lot of hope cause my grandma had a healthy 10 lber. sorry it didnt come out right. I had my mind else where and meant it to be positive.
> 
> I think you should go to the doctor.
> 
> 
> Thank you Shannon... I don't know what is wrong, I'm never moody or short like this... My nerves are shot... lol Time for a good ole nerve pill... haha
> 
> I tell ya, I'm definately not going to wait a week I can tell you that... Monday depends how the weekend goes... hang in there ladies... and thanks SOOO Much for your support... I got you guys I don't need Him... Jerk... :cry:Click to expand...

u sure dont girl!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nope, I may have the BEST part of him... :happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Nope, I may have the BEST part of him... :happydance:

FX lets hope!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww thank you... your such a doll... SOOO When are you going to test young lady... lol

I know I'll see another BFP from you... Its heaven sent :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

im thinking Monday... i pick up my progesterone on Friday so i might i just test on friday which is tomorrow idk! im scared!


----------



## boomer

Hey gals, think I'm joining this thread a bit late, but I was due anytime from 18th - 25th, average is for tomorrow.
I've been having very mild cramps for last two days (nothing as bad as usual), but cm is very creamy and still quite stretchy and lots of it, normally by now its very stringy and clumpy. Usually had tiny spotting for a couple of days before af comes (well more of a light brown discharge), but none of this either. Could this be a sign...??? 
Sorry if tmi, there's not really any polite way of describing things is there??!!

Lots of baby dust to everyonexxxxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

lol sounds good to me boomer! FX ur eggo is preggo!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> im thinking Monday... i pick up my progesterone on Friday so i might i just test on friday which is tomorrow idk! im scared!

Aww hun don't be scared.... Take the test!! I'm telling you its gonna be Huge BFP.... You've stuck it out this long, I guarantee your pregnant... God has his plans for you.... Its your time now.... Hang in there luv


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

boomer said:


> Hey gals, think I'm joining this thread a bit late, but I was due anytime from 18th - 25th, average is for tomorrow.
> I've been having very mild cramps for last two days (nothing as bad as usual), but cm is very creamy and still quite stretchy and lots of it, normally by now its very stringy and clumpy. Usually had tiny spotting for a couple of days before af comes (well more of a light brown discharge), but none of this either. Could this be a sign...???
> Sorry if tmi, there's not really any polite way of describing things is there??!!
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everyonexxxxx

OH WOW... Sounds Very promising.... I see ANOTHER BFP coming... Good Luck

Heck its wide open here... You only learn if you tell it all.. I had the same thing happen to me as well... You may already have a bun in the oven gurlie
Woohoo.... Now just take a test and find out :)


----------



## WannaB

Hopin&Prayin said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> we follow our moms patterns ... I did during pregnancy so did my sister. I meant no harm on your age. I just meant there is a lot of hope cause my grandma had a healthy 10 lber. sorry it didnt come out right. I had my mind else where and meant it to be positive.
> 
> I think you should go to the doctor.
> 
> 
> Thank you Shannon... I don't know what is wrong, I'm never moody or short like this... My nerves are shot... lol Time for a good ole nerve pill... haha
> 
> I tell ya, I'm definately not going to wait a week I can tell you that... Monday depends how the weekend goes... hang in there ladies... and thanks SOOO Much for your support... I got you guys I don't need Him... Jerk... :cry:Click to expand...

Sorry for butting in ladies! Hopin's posts just caught my eye, if your getting light +'s on your hpts all the time and they arnt getting progressively darker, along with the bleeding I would be getting to the doc asap hun. I dont want to scare you but that can be a sign of an ectopic pregnancy and if it is it needs attention asap. It may not be, but its better to get that checked out than leave it for another 3 or 4 days just incase it is. :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

WannaB said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> we follow our moms patterns ... I did during pregnancy so did my sister. I meant no harm on your age. I just meant there is a lot of hope cause my grandma had a healthy 10 lber. sorry it didnt come out right. I had my mind else where and meant it to be positive.
> 
> I think you should go to the doctor.
> 
> 
> Thank you Shannon... I don't know what is wrong, I'm never moody or short like this... My nerves are shot... lol Time for a good ole nerve pill... haha
> 
> I tell ya, I'm definately not going to wait a week I can tell you that... Monday depends how the weekend goes... hang in there ladies... and thanks SOOO Much for your support... I got you guys I don't need Him... Jerk... :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for butting in ladies! Hopin's posts just caught my eye, if your getting light +'s on your hpts all the time and they arnt getting progressively darker, along with the bleeding I would be getting to the doc asap hun. I dont want to scare you but that can be a sign of an ectopic pregnancy and if it is it needs attention asap. It may not be, but its better to get that checked out than leave it for another 3 or 4 days just incase it is. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I will. Not having any pain though, its bleeding is very minimal nothing to be scared about... I assure you that... lol Temperature is normal... I'll keep eye out, if it starts up bad I'll go to the emergency room Thank you so much for your concern... Its very appreicaited


----------



## Eskimobabys

eeek! hopin'-dont say stuff like that lol u get me all excited and happy! lol i think im going bite the bullet and buy i test tonight and use it in the morning! im going to be incredibly sad if i see a BFN! i hope u get a BFP soon hopin'!!... okay a nurse just called be and told me i have to wait til feb 19 to get a fellow up!!! ugh! thats very far away and he just told me i need to take a pregnancy Test since im late!!!


----------



## boomer

thanks Hopin&Praying and Eskimosbabys, I sure hope you're right!! But I'm guessing, we're all the same, & spend two weeks of every month looking for symptoms, and if they're not there I'm sure my mind makes them up for me!
My only other symtpom has been extreme tierdness this week, but think its too early for that.
I've been reading back over everyone in this chat to try and catch up, but there's too much to read, how are you both doing this month?


----------



## Eskimobabys

im good waiting to re test! i tested @ 13 DPO and got a BF so im scared to re test!


----------



## jelliebabie

welcome boomer, hope u get ur bfp, and shannon babe, ur right, its diane xx

Kayla, go buy a test, dont get clearblue tho and test in the morning. Im exited for you. Shannon. What made the midwife say about partial implantation? Fxd for you. Where is that kellie marie?? Has she abandoned us all!!?

Jellie x


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim, because things have been so hard I wanted to add these for you because they are peaceful. I took these at times in my life when I needed peace and hope.
https://farm1.static.flickr.com/214/446795903_dc0eb6d838.jpg
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/4293223393_4cdf397860_o.jpg
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/4293966158_7008fd794b_o.jpg

:hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

what lovely photos! :)


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie-
all my symptoms and things that have been happening the past few months.

I almost threw up in truck when picking up my son and i cant eat and I am not feeling well. DH said he is making me go out.:(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eskimobabys said:


> im good waiting to re test! i tested @ 13 DPO and got a BF so im scared to re test!

I tested at 13 and 14 DPO and got negatives...2 days late now and still don't wanna test again!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Eskimobabys

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> im good waiting to re test! i tested @ 13 DPO and got a BF so im scared to re test!
> 
> I tested at 13 and 14 DPO and got negatives...2 days late now and still don't wanna test again!Click to expand...

i know but i wanna test before i take prova on friday!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ahhh yes.. Get to testin, chica :)


----------



## hitchinite

Aww girls,
AF due tomorrow but usually always spot 2 days before and mystery as to where spotting is. Weird waves of AF pains - actually pretty bad at night and I have been taking occasional dose ibuprofen. I need to assume :witch: is on her way to survive this uncertainty. Maybe 100mg Vit B complex has cured the spotting issue and she will come in all her glory tomorrow or maybe it has prolonged my luteal phase. Am 14dpo today.

Congrats to all those Jan :bfp:'s
Hoping for valentines :bfp:'s for everyone else!


----------



## mummyzilla

Hiya

Boomer I have exact same symptoms the twingey pains in ovary area and then also I never usually examine cm (what is becoming of me???I swore I wouldnt become obsessed) but here I am examining my cm for signs of pregnancy!!!!LOL
But I got ewcm about a week ago now and had opk pos on 12th jan we bd every single day sometimes TWICE!!!!! So a lot is hanging on this month!
so now at day 31(my cyle is between 32-50 days, usually 37) I have creamy white cm but it is strechy also. Is this a good sign as I am not UP on bodily fluids lol I thought maybe I was ovulating again but I hear other people saying this is a good sign.I have had bfn so far though.Other symptoms aswell as pain and cm is tiredness and quite emotional.
what u think?
babydust all around xxx


----------



## jelliebabie

hugs shannon xx
Hitchinite, dont take ibrufen babe. Ive heard u should never take it when pg as its an anti inflammatory and can cause womb lining to shed! Maybe im wrong but had to say just it case. Girls im cd 3 and auntie flo is leaving me, she asked where u all where but i pointed in the opposite direction so hopefully she wont find u. Im hoping for a bfp valentines day. Its my 9th wedding anniversary the day after so it wud be the best present ever. Good luck to all my girls. Love ya xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Hi Ladies I have no idea who is where just to many posts on here now. 
Can we say a big thank you to Agnus Castus the :witch: has arrived roughly 14 days after starting so heres for a 28 day cycle.

So pleased I gave it ago now lets just hope ovulation happens now.

Shannon how did you test today? 
Jelly you pointed in my direction but I really needed it, sadly my OH to the brutel end of my tongue last night. Whoops.

Jo
Sorry if I have forgotten any one


----------



## hitchinite

jelliebabie said:


> hugs shannon xx
> Hitchinite, dont take ibrufen babe. Ive heard u should never take it when pg as its an anti inflammatory and can cause womb lining to shed! Maybe im wrong but had to say just it case. Girls im cd 3 and auntie flo is leaving me, she asked where u all where but i pointed in the opposite direction so hopefully she wont find u. Im hoping for a bfp valentines day. Its my 9th wedding anniversary the day after so it wud be the best present ever. Good luck to all my girls. Love ya xxxxxx

Thanks Jelly,

I'll stick to paracetamol. I sort of know Ibuprofen is not advised during preg but did not know it can cause shedding of lining- :dohh:
But Im sure :witch: will swoop before the weekend is upon me...
:hug:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo, glad agnus is being good to you.
Dont be harsh with ur oh, remember u need him in a couple of weeks for sperm donation, keep him sweet lol x


----------



## molly85

Ah he's happy to donate. I think he has just learnt not to upset me when I am hormonal. I am hoping Pregnancy is not like 9 months of PMT because I am evil and I can feel it my self. If not he better get on the job in roughly 2 weeks.

How are you jelly, how many days to OV now, now I can't remember your name?


Jo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> eeek! hopin'-dont say stuff like that lol u get me all excited and happy! lol i think im going bite the bullet and buy i test tonight and use it in the morning! im going to be incredibly sad if i see a BFN! i hope u get a BFP soon hopin'!!... okay a nurse just called be and told me i have to wait til feb 19 to get a fellow up!!! ugh! thats very far away and he just told me i need to take a pregnancy Test since im late!!!

HOLY CRACKERS... THAT is a LONGGGG Time To Wait.... Uggg... Sorry...
Well when you go in your gonna be pregnant already... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I'm SOOOO Anxious for you.... Oh I'll make sure I"m online in the morning so I can see those sweet lil words... I'm PREGNANT... Show me the BFP Baby!!

HEY, you have'nt talked about food today.... Hmmm??

Today has been THE MOST Emotional day for Me and its weird I never cry... and I've cried 4 times already... Things have just been doom and gloom today... I so want a stiff.... DRINK.... lol gotcha... hehehe

Post up pics Missy..... I want to see your BFP!! Damn now I want to do one... haha j/k... You'll be just fine.... were ALL behind you.... :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well HELLLOOOO Jellie..... Girl you crack me up...

Hows things goin..... Getting ready for Valentines day already... hehehe.... SO am I....

Hey Molly, hang in there babe... 

Ladies, don't jinx yourself... Don't talk about the :witch: hehehe.... I see alot of BFP's coming.... WOOOHOOOOO


----------



## molly85

Hey Hopin&Prayin I am allowed a :witch: as I haven't had a period since coming off BC in June. So it gives me a start date.

Yes more BFP's thanks you

Jo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> Hey Hopin&Prayin I am allowed a :witch: as I haven't had a period since coming off BC in June. So it gives me a start date.
> 
> Yes more BFP's thanks you
> 
> Jo

Gotcha... Now since you talked to me it will probably happen... lol J/K

I think I'm gonna take a breather... I never knew it would be this stressful to get pregnant and then go through you know what and back to wait and see if she shows her ugly head, when I hear there are Woman who still have there period and be pregnant... UGGGG.... Who knows....

Next week is gonna be sooo far away... considering... haha...


----------



## heatherj

well ladies looking promising hoping for some more BFPs yayyyy!!! well i decided to start temping as am bit fustrated just want to know if i am or arnt now! temp was 35.8 tues went to 36.0 yday and 2day was 36.4 so jst adding to my confusin and am obbsessed with drinking pure orange juice!! even my mum said i had put on weight (put on 4 pounds since last thurs!!!) 

BUT ..... the strangest thing ever happened today whilst having my daily cuppa and chat with mum i looked i noticed on my a left and did double take there was a smiley face like 2 eyes and smile raised on my hand my mum nearly fell off her chair i was baffled still am we looked around thinkingi had leaned on somthing but nothing she sait its a "sign" hmmm i think all this baby talk has sent us potty hehexxxxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> eeek! hopin'-dont say stuff like that lol u get me all excited and happy! lol i think im going bite the bullet and buy i test tonight and use it in the morning! im going to be incredibly sad if i see a BFN! i hope u get a BFP soon hopin'!!... okay a nurse just called be and told me i have to wait til feb 19 to get a fellow up!!! ugh! thats very far away and he just told me i need to take a pregnancy Test since im late!!!
> 
> HOLY CRACKERS... THAT is a LONGGGG Time To Wait.... Uggg... Sorry...
> Well when you go in your gonna be pregnant already... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I'm SOOOO Anxious for you.... Oh I'll make sure I"m online in the morning so I can see those sweet lil words... I'm PREGNANT... Show me the BFP Baby!!
> 
> HEY, you have'nt talked about food today.... Hmmm??
> 
> Today has been THE MOST Emotional day for Me and its weird I never cry... and I've cried 4 times already... Things have just been doom and gloom today... I so want a stiff.... DRINK.... lol gotcha... hehehe
> 
> Post up pics Missy..... I want to see your BFP!! Damn now I want to do one... haha j/k... You'll be just fine.... were ALL behind you.... :hugs:Click to expand...

hahahah Thanks hopin' i'll wake up early and take it!FX everyone i need ALL UR PRAYERS!!! and ur right i haven't really craved anything today hmm weird! lol i hope i hope i hooooooooope i get a BFP! please lord bless us with a BFP in the morning! 
i bought the "answers" and i bought "CB digi's" FX ladies:happydance::hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

wow heatherj, thats strange! wudnt it be amazing if its a sign though! Woot woot, bring on the bfp!

Jo, due to ov in 11 days or sumthing. Just started charting that past month and ff said i ov day 17 but i got a + oPk on cd14 and really think i ovd on cd 15! So who knows! This will be my 2nd month of properly ttc, but cos weve been ntnp 11yrs we are only gonna give it till 3 months of ttc and if not successfull, off to the drs xx


----------



## ttcgeordie

can any one tell me if evaps have colour to them please frer


----------



## Eskimobabys

no evaps are colorless


----------



## jelliebabie

oh kayla babe, my fingers have been crossed for days now for u! Go get that bfp girl!
What time is it over there just now? Its 11.55pm just nw here x


----------



## Eskimobabys

its 6:56pm :)


----------



## molly85

Hmm I'm a bitconfussed thought it was :witch: but it's more just a browny smear on the paper and pants. I will test first thing just to ake doubly sure unless all my insides fallout firts lol. 

Jellie if this stuff works toa 28 day cycle we could be OV buddies. we would certainly both be here in a fortnight waiting for some action.

Kayla you have us all on tender hooks good luck.
How is Shannon I'v not seen her tonight is all ok?

Jo


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

molly85 said:


> Hmm I'm a bitconfussed thought it was :witch: but it's more just a browny smear on the paper and pants. I will test first thing just to ake doubly sure unless all my insides fallout firts lol.
> 
> Jellie if this stuff works toa 28 day cycle we could be OV buddies. we would certainly both be here in a fortnight waiting for some action.
> 
> Kayla you have us all on tender hooks good luck.
> How is Shannon I'v not seen her tonight is all ok?
> 
> Jo

Sounds like possible implantation spotting... WoooHooo or early spotting of the :witch: I pray not... Good Luck...

Kayla don't worry, I clearly see a BFP coming your way... I'd get 2 tests too... Never know... Hang in there, you got my prayers tonight :)

Jelliebabie.... You left lil ole me out... haha Just kidding... Its been a wild day... I'm feeling better... gonna go pig out on a pizza in a few... lol

Come on ladies we need more BFP's... :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

ttcgeordie said:


> can any one tell me if evaps have colour to them please frer

Umm I hope this helps... I'm not good at this part of it... I'd really freak out..

.What Does a Faint Line Mean on a Pregnancy Test?
On a pregnancy test, a faint test line - or color band - is usually indicative of a positive result, as long as it's read within the time frame - or reaction time of the test (usually at 5-10 minutes). If you perform the pregnancy test properly and read results within the recommended time frame, then a faint or weak color band in the test area is very likely a positive pregnancy test. 

Evaporation Lines
Evaporation lines, however, can confound results if tests are not interpreted within the clinically recommended time frame. An evaporation line develops when the urine on the test area begins to dry, leaving a faint, usually colorless line. Evaporation lines appear to show up (or not show up) as a result of the composition of the particular urine specimen - and they may appear on any test regardless of brand. 

Explanations for Faint Positives
Testing Too Early: If you test too soon, hCG may not be at a sufficient level for test detection. See the section above on determining when to take a pregnancy test. 

Low Test Sensitivity: Different tests detect hCG at different levels, from 20MIU to 100MIU or more. 20 MIU tests will display a faint line when when hCG levels are at 20 MIU, while less sensitive tests will display a negative result. At 50 MIU levels, a 20 MIU test will show a stronger color band while a 50 MIU test will show a very faint band. 

Dilution of Urine Specimen: Urine specimens may be diluted due to frequent urination or consumption of liquids. First morning urine is recommended for pregnancy testing as it contains the most concentrated presence of hCG. 

Chemical pregnancy: Sometimes an early pregnancy is detected - followed by negative test results. A chemical pregnancy means implantation takes place (hCG is produced for a short time) followed by a miscarriage (generally, before any other pregnancy symptoms are detected). 

Evaporation Lines: Always read your test results within the test reaction time (usually 5 minutes) as evaporation lines can develop as the urine dries on the test area. Evaporation lines appear to show up (or not show up) as a result of the composition of the particular urine specimen - and they may appear on any test regardless of brand. 
Remember, a pregnancy test does not function like "light switch" - and just turn on: different hCG levels will produce different gradients of color bands (from very light, faint lines early in pregnancy to dark, rich color lines later on as hCG develops).


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thanks molly and hopin hey hoping what time is it in KY? isnt that where ur from?
EDIT have fun eating pizza i ate burger it was gross!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HAHA ur too funny... sorry it was nasty though... Umm its 7:22PM in Kentucky woohoo And its night time, thats when the alien goes nuts... it seems only eat at night?? constantly... haha

EDIT: Your FX'D by the way.... BFP coming up for Kayla....

KiM


----------



## molly85

I'm UK like Jellie. it's 00.22 and I am meant to be at work for 07.00 but am now all excited about my boily functions thact i want the 5th wee in an hour is beside the point
I must start a ticker are they all from FF?

JO


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hopin&Prayin said:


> HAHA ur too funny... sorry it was nasty though... Umm its 7:22PM in Kentucky woohoo
> 
> EDIT: Your FX'D by the way.... BFP coming up for Kayla....
> 
> KiM

oh so we r in the the same time zone! yay!:happydance: i'm taking the test at like 6AM


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I changed my mind.. lol Its chicken fries, velveta macaroni and waffle fries.. :)

OH lord girlie I ain't out of bed till atleast 8:3oish or 9... haha


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahhahahaahahaha sorry i might sleep in idk! depends how bad i gotta pee!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OHHH Girl here lately I get up at 6:15am every morning for the past week, I'm about to bust.... I hate to turn the light on but I did that when I took the test... Did'nt want to pee on myself or miss the test.... lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahahahahhahaha i understand that one! im usually busting to pee also i can barely get the cup under me in time! lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Been there done that.... It wipes off.... Just don't forget to wash your hands... lol

I'm SOOOOO EXCITED for YOU.... THE BIG DAY.... WOOT WOOT... BFP BABY!!


----------



## molly85

I caved I went to the loo and used one of my internet cheapies. Still :bfn: but my pee does smell like apple crumble so i am now worried i have diabeties.
6am lie in


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kim
Didnt forget you babe, never wud. Nice to hear u sound more relaxed, good info on the evaps thanks.
Hey jo, ov buddies sounds fab! Thats if u dont already have a preggo eggo lol.
Shannon is on a date with hubby. Think its her anniversary of when they met! Hope shes having a good nite.
So kayla, you are 5hrs behind us, so if u are testing at 6am thaTll be 1pm here, around about when i get up lol so i will be awaiting your good news. I will say a special prayer for you and sam. May you be carrying samuel jr in your tum tum xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

No worries... I still luv ya.... ;) lol I'm the internet googler... If you have any questions I will dig it up.... Glad I could help a fellow lady.. :)

Well ladies, I'm off to eat din din.... Not sure If I'll be back on tonight.... gonna catch up with the shows tonight... 

I want to see some BFP's ladies.... Especially Kayla.... I'm praying for You and everyone trying tomorrow... Good Luck and a ton of :dust: :dust: :dust:

Nite all


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!! jellie- how'd u know we'd be naming him Samuel!? lol but he'll actually be Samuel III..i think hahaha my sam is a JR anyhoo thanks for all y'alls support im scared to death of seein a BFN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but FX!! thanks for all the prayers y'all! ill defo keep y'all posted!


----------



## jelliebabie

omg look how many pages weve racked up! Must be one of the longest threads on here! But it sure contains all the best ladies. Look how close we all are now. Never thought i would find such caring friends on here. We are all as crazy as each other lol, dont think aNyone in the real world wud understand us hahahaha
Crazy conception cYber chicks xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

molly85 said:


> I caved I went to the loo and used one of my internet cheapies. Still :bfn: but my pee does smell like apple crumble so i am now worried i have diabeties.
> 6am lie in

IC's r crap FX for u sweet heart!:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

maybe its just me thats crazy! I just read my above post?! Lol x


----------



## jelliebabie

nite nite kim, enjoy your din dinz

Kayla, no psychic powers here lol, i read ur journal. Amazing stuff by the way x


----------



## molly85

im def nuts


----------



## jelliebabie

haha jo
we could end up crazy ov buddies then lol. If u aint preggo u wanna be my ttc buddie? Hopefully u r tho! Xx


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo! Have u been drinking lots? Feeling very thirsty? Big sign of diabetes! What are we like tho? We are examining our every bodily function, checking scents and consistency of all bodily fluids! Yip, we defo are crazy!

Girls, i have something embarrassing to tell u and kinda strange. Have been trying to search on the net to see whats wrong but cant find out what it is. I found something strange and worrying but i will post in a bit when ive plucked up the courage to tell you all and hopefully u can help xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

jelliebabie said:


> hey jo! Have u been drinking lots? Feeling very thirsty? Big sign of diabetes! What are we like tho? We are examining our every bodily function, checking scents and consistency of all bodily fluids! Yip, we defo are crazy!
> 
> Girls, i have something embarrassing to tell u and kinda strange. Have been trying to search on the net to see whats wrong but cant find out what it is. I found something strange and worrying but i will post in a bit when ive plucked up the courage to tell you all and hopefully u can help xxx

whatever it is we're here to help!:hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

jelliebabie said:


> omg look how many pages weve racked up! Must be one of the longest threads on here! But it sure contains all the best ladies. Look how close we all are now. Never thought i would find such caring friends on here. We are all as crazy as each other lol, dont think aNyone in the real world wud understand us hahahaha
> *Crazy conception cYber chicks *xxx

good group name!:haha::thumbup:
we all r really close! i like that i've found a group of girls on here to be close with!!!:hugs: i care about all u girls! we must keep in touch not matter what!:happydance:
EDIT and ur right about ppl in the real world not DO NOT understand the Stress and the commitment it takes when TTC!


----------



## Eskimobabys

jelliebabie said:


> nite nite kim, enjoy your din dinz
> 
> Kayla, no psychic powers here lol, i read ur journal. Amazing stuff by the way x

hahahahaha okay that makes sense! thanks for reading my journal!


----------



## calliebaby

2-4 more days till I test!!! My temps are going up daily still. I think I may have ovulated a bit late and that I am 8 dpo today instead of 12 like I had originally thought. I think I may actually wait until monday to test so that I am at least 12 dpo.
Good luck Kayla...I can't wait to here your results!!!
I am still praying nightly for all of you lovely ladies to get your BFPs.:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

good luck callie x


----------



## jelliebabie

ok girls. Dont know if any of you are still up, but will tell you what it is. Now there is probs tmi but here goes, i decided to look at my emm, reproductive organ lol. In the mirror, checking for cm. Now i havent looked down there for years, probably since adolesence when u first got curious, or was that just me?! Lol. Anyway inside my vagina opening is a fleshy lump, right inside the opening at the top, and is about the size of a small cherry? Kinda looks like the thing at the back of your throat that hangs down, cant remember what its called? Hmmm dont thinnk this is normal and dont know how long its been there as dont normally look but am pretty worried now. Cant find the answer on the net, the only thing ive found is a bartholins cyst but it aint that cos they are on the bottom of
The opening but this is at the top. Anyone any ideas? I feel sick and embarrased about it x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> nite nite kim, enjoy your din dinz
> 
> Kayla, no psychic powers here lol, i read ur journal. Amazing stuff by the way x


Thanks J... it kinda sucked... haha

But I can tell you that my prayers have been answered!! Your NOT going to believe this... Everything has stopped... NO MORE SPOTTING!! NOTHING... I'm bone dry per say.... lol This has been a wild day for sure.... NOW I'm feeling SOOOOO Much better... Things are looking up... ;)

Crazy conception chicks... That is too funny.... Ya know I was thinkingthe same thing earlier, I found this site out of no where and I meet the best bunch of ladies ever...You gals have helped me in so many ways... I almost lost any hope I had until today....

I'm so glad to have met you all, we definately need to keep in touch... regardless...

I'm off to bed.... I'm gonna "try" to wake up and see everyones BFP!!

A Billion baby :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to the Crazy conception chicks...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

jelliebabie said:


> ok girls. Dont know if any of you are still up, but will tell you what it is. Now there is probs tmi but here goes, i decided to look at my emm, reproductive organ lol. In the mirror, checking for cm. Now i havent looked down there for years, probably since adolesence when u first got curious, or was that just me?! Lol. Anyway inside my vagina opening is a fleshy lump, right inside the opening at the top, and is about the size of a small cherry? Kinda looks like the thing at the back of your throat that hangs down, cant remember what its called? Hmmm dont thinnk this is normal and dont know how long its been there as dont normally look but am pretty worried now. Cant find the answer on the net, the only thing ive found is a bartholins cyst but it aint that cos they are on the bottom of
> The opening but this is at the top. Anyone any ideas? I feel sick and embarrased about it x


The part in your mouth is the tonsil.... You may have found the tip of the cervix which when you feel it, its like the end of a nose.... I'm so not the one to talk to about female stuff either... 

Not to be gross, but I did a lil check myself, after I got out of the shower tonite.. Cervix was soft and somewhat high??

I'm the internet junkie lol I have no idea what it could be.. SO sorry :(


----------



## jelliebabie

hey kim
Thanks for listnin lol
And am so happy the spotting has stopped! U r back in the game girl! Fxd for u! And oh, my lumpy thing, it can be seen From the opening so cant be the cerviX?
And the dangley thing in your mouth, i called it my tonsils for years! But apparently they are at the side and the dangly thing has a name all of its own! Strange eh? And i thought it was just me that never knew it! Hey mrs google, find out for us what its called plz? Xx


----------



## Srrme

That "dangly thing" is your uvula. :haha: But I like to call it a dangly thing too.. :dance:


----------



## calliebaby

I made a really cute siggy with crazy conception chicks and I could not figure out the URL and I lost it. It was a fairy surrounded by fairy dust and purple and said the crazy conception chicks...oh well. I am just not technical savvy I guess.


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie- I think I know what you are talking about. But I will have to reread. I am half in the bag from drinking wine:haha: horrible night:cry: I think I have the same thing

Great date night wonderful dinner decided I was preggo. Until af shows. hubby bought me some jewlery .. go to pee bam.. AF ! UGH. So I drank some well alot.


Nice to see your face jellie :hugs:

night all


----------



## jelliebabie

night shannon, glad u had a good one!

Srrme, the dangly thing ur talkin bout, is that in your mouth or down u know where??!
If its dont there does that mean its normal?

Callie, what a cool idea, i think we should all put it in our signature! Lol x


----------



## calliebaby

If I could just figure it out........


----------



## calliebaby

Shannon- Sorry about the :witch:. Maybe you will get a valentines:baby:.....You are destined to be a mummy again..I just know it!!!:hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no, the uvula is the thing in the mouth! I was almost relieved thinking id found something everyone had! Oh no, whats wrong with me? Im abnormal


----------



## calliebaby

Crazy conception cYber chicks ..if anyone can make a siggy, that is what it should say.....thanks to Kayla :thumbup:


----------



## jelliebabie

oh no shannon! Just had to reread that! The witch got you! No way! Am sorry!
At least we can all try together again next month, the crazy conception chicks conquer all lol. Hugs for u and hope that hangovers not too bad in the morning! One advantage of af means we get to dink haha! I did too!


----------



## shaerichelle

no bad hang over. Oh... My temp is 97.9 way above coverline Sigh. Gotta get kiddo ready for school and after I will reread pages.

I can make a signature. Going to school for graphic design.:)


----------



## jelliebabie

hey shannon glad no hangover lol, and drinking alchohol plays havoc with your temps xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

sweet! I like paying havoc with my body. Do you still have af? I am in bed to much pain to move. Like your new picture.

What colors do you all want the signature. Cursive font or more plain?


----------



## shaerichelle

do I count today as cd1 or last night.


----------



## shaerichelle

FF says hey today is cd1 for you. 

My hubby and I discussed it. This is my first real period on my own since Sept. When I had my iud in for almost 2 years my cycle was everyday on the 21st. So I guess my body likes the 21st.:)

I had a dream about my daughter a few months ago. In that was June 16th for a date. Wondering what that is all about.


----------



## shaerichelle

heatherj said:


> well ladies looking promising hoping for some more BFPs yayyyy!!! well i decided to start temping as am bit fustrated just want to know if i am or arnt now! temp was 35.8 tues went to 36.0 yday and 2day was 36.4 so jst adding to my confusin and am obbsessed with drinking pure orange juice!! even my mum said i had put on weight (put on 4 pounds since last thurs!!!)
> 
> BUT ..... the strangest thing ever happened today whilst having my daily cuppa and chat with mum i looked i noticed on my a left and did double take there was a smiley face like 2 eyes and smile raised on my hand my mum nearly fell off her chair i was baffled still am we looked around thinkingi had leaned on somthing but nothing she sait its a "sign" hmmm i think all this baby talk has sent us potty hehexxxxx

Woah tht is weird heatherj.

Keep temping it helps.


----------



## shaerichelle

Just read everything I missed!..

So Jo, Kayla and Kim.. You all are going to be testing still?

Kayla, wheres your BFP? You must be sleeping in. Tomorrow I will do that.

I cant seem to get out of bed! Gotta drink tea.


----------



## Eskimobabys

So i woke at 3:10 am from a bad dream and had to PEE!! really bad so i took the test it was a BFN so i just cuddle up next to papi and went to sleep. I had a dream that i went back into the bathroom and looked at the test and it truned to a BFP..so i hop'd outta the bed and NOPE it was still a BFN: cry: o well im already having a bad day so why not make it worst eh? sams doing fast criuse this weekend so he not coming home til Sunday night :nope: *sigh* so i'm just gonna sit here and take my "prova" and wait for AF but i have a little more help on my side this next month bc i have a "fertility monitor" so i can pin point OV better i going to get "soft cups" and maybe "pre seed"(sam doesn't want too hes not a lube guy lol) but the only bad thing is sam is gonna be in and out of port so he might miss my OV days :( FX that hes here on my OV days ladies and im glad we all are in this together! Crazy Conception Chicks UNITE! lmao!:rofl: jellie u should change this thread to a group thread or we should start a group thread! im excited i've always wanted to be in a group! lol:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







17dpo bfn 017small.jpg
File size: 103.8 KB
Views: 11









17dpo bfn 018small.jpg
File size: 109.8 KB
Views: 7









17dpo bfn 020small invert.jpg
File size: 117.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shaerichelle

Sorry Kayla, I know its hard. :hugs: At least we all have each other.

Spermies can live a while so just bd a lot that is my suggestion.:)

I have had several dreams about my BFP. Its not fair.:cry:

What fertility monitor did you get? I am tempted to by one, but I dont think hubby is lol. He said you finally had your first period on your own. This is the month lol. Men they think about the spermies. I read about softcups too. I am gonna try the pillow method like I did with my son. I just put it right under my bum after.

Its nice to be in a group. I tried to join another one on a different board.. The girls were okay. One of them on their second round of clomid got pregnant:)

I see you used an FRER. Guess they were right for me.:haha:

Alright I need to showe to wake up bbiab

Let me know what you want for a group name I can work on one:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> So i woke at 3:10 am from a bad dream and had to PEE!! really bad so i took the test it was a BFN so i just cuddle up next to papi and went to sleep. I had a dream that i went back into the bathroom and looked at the test and it truned to a BFP..so i hop'd outta the bed and NOPE it was still a BFN: cry: o well im already having a bad day so why not make it worst eh? sams doing fast criuse this weekend so he not coming home til Sunday night :nope: *sigh* so i'm just gonna sit here and take my "prova" and wait for AF but i have a little more help on my side this next month bc i have a "fertility monitor" so i can pin point OV better i going to get "soft cups" and maybe "pre seed"(sam doesn't want too hes not a lube guy lol) but the only bad thing is sam is gonna be in and out of port so he might miss my OV days :( FX that hes here on my OV days ladies and im glad we all are in this together! Crazy Conception Chicks UNITE! lmao!:rofl: jellie u should change this thread to a group thread or we should start a group thread! im excited i've always wanted to be in a group! lol:happydance:


AWWWW I'm SOOOO Sorry to hear that Kayla.. My heart goes out to you...

Well everything stopped, then I got some light spotting, brown again...Did notice some pulls/tinges here and there last night again? I have a headache, no cramps, no fever, nothing...Oh and I had one of the most erotic dreams last night?? I guess lack of... lol 

Soo I guess I'm just going to ride out the storm and go to the doctor next week as planned, Uggg the wait.. I'm going to lay down to try to get rid of this headache, it comes and goes? probably stress...

Hang in there ladies... I'll be back later... :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Our Group name is "Crazy Conception Chicks" lol Thanks ladies i got "Clear Plan fertility monitor"


----------



## shaerichelle

okay I have some ideas in my head. lol

I am going to get a monitor next month ..hubby and I have a plan. If my temp stays high for 18 days then a blood test. No more HPT. No more false positives this is the second month!


----------



## boomer

Hi Mummyzilla, I have no idea whether the cm is a good sign or not to be honest. Its different from other months, as I have been monitoring this closely!!! But I convince myself everymonth that the symptom is different to other months, one of these days I've got to be right!!
I've been getting a bit of nauseau today, and have generally felt crap, heres to hoping these things all add up to BFP!!
Let me know how you're getting on.

Kayla, sorry you've not had your BFP today, has AF arrived yet? If not you're still in with a good chance, I've read that some people don't get BFPs until well after AF was due.

Baby dust to all!xx


----------



## Srrme

jelliebabie said:


> night shannon, glad u had a good one!
> 
> Srrme, the dangly thing ur talkin bout, is that in your mouth or down u know where??!
> If its dont there does that mean its normal?
> 
> Callie, what a cool idea, i think we should all put it in our signature! Lol x

The "dangly thing" is in your mouth. The other thing you're seeing down there is your cervix, so yep, it's normal. :)


----------



## molly85

Hey,
Aww Shannon and Kayla thats soo unfair next month it is then.
Jellie does said flappy thing have any sensation? Could this be your clitorus? (sp) If your worried go see your GP because your going to have alot worse go on up there when you get that :bfp: and have to push a baby out. lol

Well the :witch: seems to have flown off what the hell was that all about it looked so exciting tho I'm sure I have those damn pains and have been monitoring OV for just over a week. I think the chances of pregnancy are low.

Now who was Kim I can't remember. :(


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> Hey,
> Aww Shannon and Kayla thats soo unfair next month it is then.
> Jellie does said flappy thing have any sensation? Could this be your clitorus? (sp) If your worried go see your GP because your going to have alot worse go on up there when you get that :bfp: and have to push a baby out. lol
> 
> Well the :witch: seems to have flown off what the hell was that all about it looked so exciting tho I'm sure I have those damn pains and have been monitoring OV for just over a week. I think the chances of pregnancy are low.
> 
> Now who was Kim I can't remember. :(

Kim is hopin:)

its okay im glad shes here.


----------



## molly85

I am having to lower the tempreture of my pee for these sticks. Peeing loads I am trying to drink my 8 pints a day as I never do and I suffer for it. Also I would like to loose wait so more drink less food.

Atleast the :witch: means everything is working

Jo


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes it does.

Eat healthy carbs and fats helps with losing weight:) Drinking lots of water too

What pee sticks?


----------



## molly85

I'm being cheap so have Ov and HPT's from the internet they require room tempreture pee

Nice pot of pee sat on the side of the bath

Jo


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> I'm being cheap so have Ov and HPT's from the internet they require room tempreture pee
> 
> Nice pot of pee sat on the side of the bath
> 
> Jo


lol. I didnt know those existed.


----------



## molly85

Yeah it would seem they do I think it may have come to tempreture now. I have been testing at body tempreture hope it doesn't make a difference
I don't have a lot of patience for such things

Jo


----------



## boomer

oh, i think i might be out, no cramps or anything today, but 'very slight' off colour discharge in knickers. (trying so hard to put emphasis on very slight, so i can pretend its not real). 
Thing is there's nothing there when I wipe, thats totally clear, its just when its dried (sorry, sorry, sorry.....) 
don't want tomorrow to come now :-(


----------



## shaerichelle

test up Jo:)

Boomer- sorry I know how you feel that happened to me too.


----------



## NurseKel

Shannon and Kayla, I'm so sorry to hear that AF hit both of you. I still haven't tested and I am now 6 days late. I just don't think I could bear any false positives at this point. I am due to have my blood test on Monday if AF doesn't arrive. The hubby and I both agree that we're happy even if AF shows since at least we know the Clomid is FINALLY starting to jump start the ol ovaries. That is a sure sign that I am too old to be trying to do this. LOL J/K
Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## shaerichelle

Im glad Af is my friend right now even though shes causing me lots of pain!


----------



## NurseKel

I know what you mean. That's kind of what we've decided with the whole AF issue. At this point I'm tired of the waiting and just want something to happen. I have a feeling that despite all my syptoms, I am just having a longer cycle due to the Clomid. The first 2 rounds I was 23 days but as we all know...our bodies get goofy and like to decieve us during this time. Grrr!!!


----------



## molly85

Nadda to both. thank god on the opk as oh is on nights and tomorrow i have a 14 hr work day. 
who did get a :bfp: then? 
I just can't keep up

Jo


----------



## Eskimobabys

boomer said:


> Hi Mummyzilla, I have no idea whether the cm is a good sign or not to be honest. Its different from other months, as I have been monitoring this closely!!! But I convince myself everymonth that the symptom is different to other months, one of these days I've got to be right!!
> I've been getting a bit of nauseau today, and have generally felt crap, heres to hoping these things all add up to BFP!!
> Let me know how you're getting on.
> 
> *Kayla, sorry you've not had your BFP today, has AF arrived yet?* If not you're still in with a good chance, I've read that some people don't get BFPs until well after AF was due.
> 
> Baby dust to all!xx

Thanks y'all AF is three days LATE! lol i have BAD news...Sam is going to haiti...:cry: i dont what him too!!!!!! he leaving not this week but next week!!! :cry: he'll be gone any time from 1 month to four or six months!!! so i'll be WTT!!!NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i hate my life


----------



## NurseKel

Oops...sorry Kayla. I thought you had gotten AF already. That's great that you're 3 days late! I tell ya, I try to keep up on here but:dohh: So have you done any test yet or still waiting for a particular day? So sorry to hear about Sam going to Haiti. I can't imagine how that would be.


----------



## boomer

oh Kayla, I'm so sorry Sam is going away. Just being on your own is bad enough, but when you're going through this it feels a zillion times longer and worse.
FX'd for you that your BFP is still on its way.xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Thanks ladies i hope so too! it'll be easier to deal with him leaving if i had his little bean with me :(


----------



## heatherj

sorry to hear the witch got u ladies iv had bad news myself i got fed up last nyt of not knowing so i carted myself off 2 hospital this morning and got blood test they sed everythings normal and my hcg levels are low of what they would expect in a pregnancy am absolutely devastated but they said just carry on..................... 
how hell do u carry on after being kicked down like that:nope: and im still left with unanswered questions why am i late??? i have sat at hme all day alone and not spoke 2 any1 i went to my mums 4 hour n coudnt even speak 2 her!! i dont understand were all these symptoms have come from makes no sense. :shrug: xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Aww Heather, I'm sorry. I am scheduled to have blood test Monday if AF hasn't shown. Did they say they are 100% sure you're not pregnant? I'm sorry for asking, but I've never had a blood pregnancy test and not real sure how they work. My doctor just said I could home test if I wanted but that the blood test was much more accurate. Dont' know?? I'm with you on the symptoms. I don't understand how we can feel all these symptoms and not be preggers.


----------



## heatherj

i dont know i was there waiting for over 4 hours to be told that its lower than what they expect in pregnancy???? just dnt have a clue am goin my doctors mon coz i want to now why af is late i have had cramps for over week now its irritating now my temps been rising and iv put on weight so theres something goin on dont think doctors realise the stress and strain it puts on you!! im literally at my wits end this is really making me feel miserable now think its jst hit me coz im in worst mood ever!! do apologise xxxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Heather call them back and ask them what the HCG level is. I dislike drs you never get the answer.


----------



## shaerichelle

Oh no Kayla. I am so sorry :hugs:

I pray you have a little beanie in there.


----------



## molly85

Maybe your stress has stopped your period it can happen. Your body wants to have a periode hence the cramps but does not fell now is a good time for you to have said period. I know relaxing is easier said than done but it may helpor atleast make you feel better.


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Oh no Kayla. I am so sorry :hugs:
> 
> I pray you have a little beanie in there.

me too! thank you!:hugs:


----------



## molly85

At least he will come home Kayla, fX'd that you do have your sticky bean before he goes.
Is he helping with the rebuilding?

JO


----------



## heatherj

if they did blood test would they have the exact amount of hcg?? i think i will ring i no once they took bloods at i was left sitting there till near 3 hrs no 1 even came up 2 me or nothing she sed if u have cramps jst take paracetamol i was mortified i have had 2 miscarriages b4 an i told them all this as my last 1 i was seriously ill as i was sent away frm a n e and developed blood poisioning and ended up having emergency surgery as i developed a blood clot size of tennis ball that was poisoning me!! they jst dnt realise sumtimes xxxxx


----------



## heatherj

iv been relaxed until 2day when they annoyed me hehe:cry: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Heather, it's completely understandable that your upset. If there is anything I have learned during this process it would have to be that having a great dotor that will listen, explain things and be supportive is a necessity. I get so frustrated when I see post from ladies where the drs have been so unsympathetic and just don't explain things. As patients we should not be having to Google these things! 
Molly, I think you are so right about the stress affecting a lot of us also.
To Kayla, Sticky bean...sticky bean...sticky bean!


----------



## shaerichelle

I almost died went to the er three times,, three dif days 2 dif ers, Was blowing up and gained 20 lbs and couldnt breathe .. I later found out I had anaphylatic allergies...one was carrots. I ate them everyday as a snack. This was only in 2008 I was almost 30!

I dont trust docs. They suck. 

Yes they can tell you your hcg level.


----------



## jelliebabie

heatherj, am so sorry to hear about your dissapointment! Our bodies play cruel tricks on us sometimes. Look at shannon, she had every symptom under the sun and some more! But plz dont give up hope, it wIll happen, i promise.
Kayla sorry to hear sams going away. Dont ever say u hate ur life. You are veRy fortunate. You have alot in life. Remember god has his plans, you just need to be patient for his time to unveil them, hugs x

Jo, so u have af or not? Am a little confused lol. And the lump is defo not clitoris, i know exactly where that one is! Shame hubby doesnt! Lmao, only kiddin btw! Its inside the opening and near entrance and Is visible from looking in mirror so dont think it could be cervix? Wouldnt you not be able to see that, just feel it? Heck i dont know! Lol

Nursemel, wishing you the best for your blood test, hope u r pregnant!
Same for you too boomer!

Shannon, glad u r feeling positive about af! Am glad, its as u said yourself, ur 1st proper period for a while, and hey, we will be ttc together and looking forward to our bfps together next month!

Sorry if ive left anyone out. Love all u girlies xxx


----------



## heatherj

hospitals r al load of s**t jst rang and asked for results she sed i cant give u that over fone even if its about yourself coz i dnt know who am talkin 2 so i sed well can i come up and see she sed no coz we dont know if its you or not your doctor has 2 fax us for results wat the hell!! xx


----------



## shaerichelle

Yes heather. My breasts even leaked Monday. So Jellie is right.

Jellie- how are you.. has af left?


Anyone heard from Kim, how about Kellie Marie?


----------



## shaerichelle

heatherj said:


> hospitals r al load of s**t jst rang and asked for results she sed i cant give u that over fone even if its about yourself coz i dnt know who am talkin 2 so i sed well can i come up and see she sed no coz we dont know if its you or not your doctor has 2 fax us for results wat the hell!! xx

Do you live in the US?


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you for your wishes jellie! I deeply appreciate it.:hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Heather, that is a pretty standard reply in the medical field unfortunately. Especially since all the new privacy laws went into effect. Maybe try calling your dr office and tell his/her nurse you want the results. They can make a quick call and get them and call you back. For that matter the dr may already have been faxed a copy. Sorry they are being a pain.


----------



## molly85

I got all excited over a little spotting though I do Have cramps which could be it or could just be cramps. Seen as I have no idea on ovulation up to a week ago I doubt I have been lucky and just testing to soon. I will keep testing I have my clear blue digi on stand by just in case under the bath nothing like having it in writing.

How is Jellie and her horse? 

Jo


----------



## heatherj

no am in uk our NHS is a joke think you have 2 be on your death bed before they take notice even then they still dont lol :shrug: i cant understand it how if u ov and bd on everyday up 2 it and on actual day u still cant get a bean!! feel awful on my mum aswell she go her hopes up and feel like iv let her down lifes a bitch sometimes:growlmad::cry:xxxxxx


----------



## heatherj

yes well doctor told me to go back monday so i will let her know then see if she can make some sense of it all i jst needed a rant then ladies do apologise : )xxxxx


----------



## molly85

It's not just you Heather I can't get my allergy test results until a doctor has seen them and it's a 2 week wait. I am potentially very allergic to an everyday thing and I have to wait for their back log. Grrr. Hold in their your doctor will sort it for you.

JO


----------



## shaerichelle

heatherj said:


> no am in uk our NHS is a joke think you have 2 be on your death bed before they take notice even then they still dont lol :shrug: i cant understand it how if u ov and bd on everyday up 2 it and on actual day u still cant get a bean!! feel awful on my mum aswell she go her hopes up and feel like iv let her down lifes a bitch sometimes:growlmad::cry:xxxxxx

Oh I know. I had a 65 day cycle and I o'ed in there and we bd everyday. No beanie. However I was having so many symptoms.. my midwife said I probably had partial implantation. My AF is causing me extreme pain. I am just not telling my hubby.:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

I am sorry the system sucks in the UK. However its not much better here.


----------



## shaerichelle

molly85 said:


> It's not just you Heather I can't get my allergy test results until a doctor has seen them and it's a 2 week wait. I am potentially very allergic to an everyday thing and I have to wait for their back log. Grrr. Hold in their your doctor will sort it for you.
> 
> JO

Oh dear!

Are you having symptoms? Tell me maybe I can help. I have lots of experience!


----------



## shaerichelle

Nursemel good luck on the blood test. Ask them the HCG level:)


----------



## molly85

I find it amazing Heather I get my patients blood resultsin hours with an accurate picture of what is going on but when it's your nothing. How did you get you gp to run bloods in the first place Ithink mine has a needle phobia?

Jo


----------



## shaerichelle

Ill be back on in a few hours. ANyone heard from hopin?


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo. Im fine and the horsie is so good, thankyou for asking! I had really prepared myself for the worst! Im so happy shes out of the woods!

Shannon, im just seeing tail end of af, she will be gone by tomorrow. Im on cd4 now! Let the bding commence! Lol, well not just yet. Dont wanna tire poor hubby out before i truly require my babyjuice injection. Lmao. I have a way with words.

Dont know where kim is today. Hope she is ok. Kellie marie is enjoying herself over at 1st tri Im pretty sure! But dont worry girlies, shes keeping our places warm xx


----------



## molly85

I came out i what I believe is called hives in november we are not sure what caused it but it started 2-3 hours after dinner and kept going through the night untill I called the out of hours team and was advised to take antihistamine to the maximum dose. I haveseen the immunologist and she thinks it might be penicillin I think it's celleriac so I am being tested for a few things but it is taking ages to get the bloods taken and the results back. Gah. I am banned frompenicillin for the time being.

Jo


----------



## shaerichelle

Jo, you mean celliac? I dont have it but have to be gluten free.

I usually dont get hives, my son did and cant have penicllin amoxicllin, etc.


----------



## heatherj

i went to my gp on monday she said it was 2 early to test and if i had not had period by sunday come bk monday for bloods but my mum sed go 2 A&E see if they will do bloods coz i jst feel weird in myself iv gne part time at wrk coz im jst 2 tired im sleepin in day everday n couldnt carry on so i went was seen pretty quick and told them bout past medical history and that i had cramps gained weight etc so they sed they would do bloods im annoyed i didnt ask the hcg level coz i know even 2weeks after af is late u can have a small amount in your blood less than 20miu and be pregnant but if its less than 25mui they say your not!!thanks for all your advice xxxxxx


----------



## molly85

Ahh babyjuice. MIne has requested I tell him when and where he is required and isn't terribly fussed over the practice now. I think I have tierd him out poor man. Jellie are you wearing a sari (sp)in that picture? i always think they lok so nice. Brilliant colours.

Jo


----------



## shaerichelle

Jellie, that is awesome that af is slowly going away. [email protected] i say some funny things in my day. Maybe Kim took a breather for the day. Maybe shes sleeping.


----------



## shaerichelle

heatherj said:


> i went to my gp on monday she said it was 2 early to test and if i had not had period by sunday come bk monday for bloods but my mum sed go 2 A&E see if they will do bloods coz i jst feel weird in myself iv gne part time at wrk coz im jst 2 tired im sleepin in day everday n couldnt carry on so i went was seen pretty quick and told them bout past medical history and that i had cramps gained weight etc so they sed they would do bloods im annoyed i didnt ask the hcg level coz i know even 2weeks after af is late u can have a small amount in your blood less than 20miu and be pregnant but if its less than 25mui they say your not!!thanks for all your advice xxxxxx

Did they consider to check you for anything else? Read about adrenal fatique see if that sounds like you.. this can affect your DHEA hormone which can affect the progesterone and estrogen! Just had mine tested... I was extremely tired.. I dont have that thankfully have enough illnesess.


----------



## molly85

Shannon - Celleriac is the root of the celery plant similer allergens but not the same. I hate celery but celleriac is ok. it was in a chilli which is also on the test list

Heather - Oh well done for braving a&e. At least if you get more done monday they could see if your HcG levels have risen. 
Jo


----------



## heatherj

they said everything was fine!! i may ask doctor about that tho thanks xxx


----------



## molly85

Must go sleep long day at work tomorrow. Good luck ladies.
Jo


----------



## calliebaby

shaerichelle said:


> no bad hang over. Oh... My temp is 97.9 way above coverline Sigh. Gotta get kiddo ready for school and after I will reread pages.
> 
> I can make a signature. Going to school for graphic design.:)

That is so neat!!! When do you graduate?

Kayla had mentioned using "Crazy conception cYber chicks" as the title. I made one earlier and it was purple with a fairy on the right side and said the title in black, cursive font. There was some fairy dust in there too....but I could not find the URL to post it. Oh well. You will probably do a much better job than I could.
On a side note, my temps are still high. Although today I feel like :witch: may be on her way. I am beyond irritable (not normal for me) and am cramping ever so often. AF is officially due tomorrow....we shall see....


----------



## LunaBean

I cant wait another 6 days to test :(:(:( lol


----------



## calliebaby

Lizzie_Moon said:


> I cant wait another 6 days to test :(:(:( lol

I am due tomorrow, but think that I ovulated late..so I will not be testing till monday or so. It's hard waiting.:hugs:


----------



## jelliebabie

hey jo. Thankyou x
Its similar to a sari in fabric and colours etc but different design, its traditional pakistani dress, shalwar kamiz. That photo was of out asian wedding in august. . We had a registry office marriage in 2001 though, so 2 wedding anniversaries! Talk about greedy for prezzies lol. Will change avator to my 2nd dress for second part of the wedding. Its called a lengha, the colour is stunning, imo lol x


----------



## Eskimobabys

Any One Heard From Hpoin'????? She Went to the Emergency Room for a possible Miscarriage! Keep her in your prayers!


----------



## jelliebabie

praying for kim x

I have started a group thread for us x
Shannon babe let us know when u have worked on the design for our sigis x


----------



## shaerichelle

calliebaby said:


> shaerichelle said:
> 
> 
> no bad hang over. Oh... My temp is 97.9 way above coverline Sigh. Gotta get kiddo ready for school and after I will reread pages.
> 
> I can make a signature. Going to school for graphic design.:)
> 
> That is so neat!!! When do you graduate?
> 
> Kayla had mentioned using "Crazy conception cYber chicks" as the title. I made one earlier and it was purple with a fairy on the right side and said the title in black, cursive font. There was some fairy dust in there too....but I could not find the URL to post it. Oh well. You will probably do a much better job than I could.
> On a side note, my temps are still high. Although today I feel like :witch: may be on her way. I am beyond irritable (not normal for me) and am cramping ever so often. AF is officially due tomorrow....we shall see....Click to expand...

Next Juneish depending on if and when I coneive.

I am going to make the signature tomorow. Lots of free time hubby isnt here:(

I am thinking about some things in my head to make on it.

STAY AWAY AF.


I think there is a possibility I was preggo. I need to read on it:cry:


----------



## shaerichelle

Eskimobabys said:


> Any One Heard From Hpoin'????? She Went to the Emergency Room for a possible Miscarriage! Keep her in your prayers!

OMG Really. I will pray for her. When did you hear that.. She message you or did I miss the post.


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks Shannon for your comment. My doc said she would have my results on Tuesday and I will definitely ask what my level is....if any at all. I still gotta make it through the weekend without AF visiting. My thoughts and prayers are with Hopin.


----------



## confused27

i made this sig to see if u girls like it or not?


----------



## Eskimobabys

https://i.imgur.com/AJLBB.gif

https://i.imgur.com/u9Z1b.gif

https://i.imgur.com/iw4BB.gif
https://i.imgur.com/mSww3.gif

I like something like this but i HATE the "made with banner maker part i cant get it off! i sure shannon can make something MUCH cooler but this can kinda give us an idea!


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> Any One Heard From Hpoin'????? She Went to the Emergency Room for a possible Miscarriage! Keep her in your prayers!
> 
> OMG Really. I will pray for her. When did you hear that.. She message you or did I miss the post.Click to expand...

she post a public msg on my profile :cry:


----------



## Eskimobabys

confused27 said:


> i made this sig to see if u girls like it or not?

Thats CUTEEEEE!


----------



## confused27

lol thanks i took it off again because i didnt think u all liked it lol


----------



## shaerichelle

I made one its in the other thread:)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'm here, I rushed off to the hosptial for a few hours to get checked out... I passed a good sized clot?? I had all kinds of test done, I'm fine... AF just hit me harder than ever, the clot I have no clue... Everything checked out OK... I'm tired, got a headache and hungry... Guess round 2 Valentines Day weekend for me ding ding... I'm ready...
Thanks for asking... I'm just glad I'm home... I hate hospitals... I had a migraine for over an hour and they would'nt give me anything... I'm gonna eat and call it a night...

Thank you for your concern... Nite ladies


----------



## Eskimobabys

Glad your doing well hopin':hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

shaerichelle said:


> I made one its in the other thread:)

what thread?:shrug:


----------



## calliebaby

Crazy Conception Cyber Chicks Thread


----------



## shaerichelle

:) Hope you all like it.

Glad you are doing well Kim.


----------



## calliebaby

Glad you are doing better Kim :hugs:


----------



## boomer

Glad you're doing OK hopin. x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hopin, sorry to hear you had troubles! :hugs: Take care of yourself, rest up, and February will be our lucky month!!!

Btw, crazy cyber conception chicks is hilarious!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thanks Ladies... Guess I'm off the TTC list considering me and the X split... I'm so lost without him, he was my BFF... I guess in time we'll see... 

I wish ALL you Ladies Luck... I hope that everyone gets a BFP next month... :dust:


----------



## Eskimobabys

hopin' u should keep in touch!!!!! we want u around u never know u and him might get back together!


----------



## molly85

KIM
Or you get a better offer. COe join the Crazy chicks. We have a pregnant personage as well so it's a mixed group you could class your self as WTT as you are waiting for a man.


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim I agree with Kayla. 
:hugs:

Edit: and agree with Jo


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Triple Ditto!


----------



## calliebaby

I have to agree. We can't lose one of the original "Crazy conception cyber chicks"!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Eskimobabys said:


> hopin' u should keep in touch!!!!! we want u around u never know u and him might get back together!

Well I was over my friends house and she told me I lost the baby M/C I cried so hard, I knew I was... I had all the symptoms... The lil bean just did'nt stick... It was tubal, I'm just glad I got to the hospital in time...

A friend of hers came over with a 3 month old baby girl, her friend asked me to hold her.... That was the hardest thing to do... I just smiled at the baby as she looked at me, smilin and giggling... Tears poured down my face... I told myself... Soon I'll have one of my own... Just got to hang in there....
So yeah it was a rough day.... 

OH, and I'm gonna call my doctor and get a full report on the ultrasound... something is just not right, the hospital called me today to see if I was OK? they never do that... I don't think the doctor got the ultrasound reports..... never know... I'm praying theres still a hope and that was just breakthrough bleeding, cuz after I left the hospital it stopped completely....
We'll see... ;)

I'm seeing my OH on Tuesday, I'm wondering if I should tell him what happened?? Don't want to freak him out. I have been soo depressed... I'm pretty sure were going to get back together, He loves me very much... Soooo This Thursday and Friday is gonna be some heavy :sex: I'm more determined now more than ever... lol and Valentines day weekend... I'm not a quitter... I'm in for the long haul... Just this time no more stressing over it all... 

Hope you ladies have a good night... I'll be back soon :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww huh :hugs: So sorry this has been so hard on you. Hope that you get some definite answers soon. I really hope you guys get back together!!!! You are determined! You WILL have that baby soon xo


----------



## shaerichelle

Kim, I am so sorry. I am glad you made it to the hospital on time. Im here if you need someone. :hugs: I just had a chemical, so I understand.

I think you should tell OH so he can be there for you. I told my BFF. He didnt understand at first, but now he does and its great to have him for a shoulder to cry on.

Come over and see us on our new thread https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...onception-cyber-chicks-come-over-girlies.html We are waiting for you and are here for you <3 :hugs:


----------



## meeshey

good afternoon! i can't believe how many pages have been written since i was last on yesterday morning!!!! you ladies have been busy! well i am now 11dpo but not feeling anything, so just waiting on the witch! Am keeping fingers crossed for a valentines baby! 
Hope you all had a good weekend, off to go and do some catch up reading 

xxx


----------



## shaerichelle

Meeshy this is the old thread:)


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> hopin' u should keep in touch!!!!! we want u around u never know u and him might get back together!
> 
> Well I was over my friends house and she told me I lost the baby M/C I cried so hard, I knew I was... I had all the symptoms... The lil bean just did'nt stick... It was tubal, I'm just glad I got to the hospital in time...
> 
> A friend of hers came over with a 3 month old baby girl, her friend asked me to hold her.... That was the hardest thing to do... I just smiled at the baby as she looked at me, smilin and giggling... Tears poured down my face... I told myself... Soon I'll have one of my own... Just got to hang in there....
> So yeah it was a rough day....
> 
> OH, and I'm gonna call my doctor and get a full report on the ultrasound... something is just not right, the hospital called me today to see if I was OK? they never do that... I don't think the doctor got the ultrasound reports..... never know... I'm praying theres still a hope and that was just breakthrough bleeding, cuz after I left the hospital it stopped completely....
> We'll see... ;)
> 
> I'm seeing my OH on Tuesday, I'm wondering if I should tell him what happened?? Don't want to freak him out. I have been soo depressed... I'm pretty sure were going to get back together, He loves me very much... Soooo This Thursday and Friday is gonna be some heavy :sex: I'm more determined now more than ever... lol and Valentines day weekend... I'm not a quitter... I'm in for the long haul... Just this time no more stressing over it all...
> 
> Hope you ladies have a good night... I'll be back soon :)Click to expand...

:hugs: im so sorry hopin'! that must have been rough! we here for u! i do hope u get back with ur OH cuz u need to make those babies!!!! lol :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

OH, I'm workin on it... Thanks Kayla.... I'm gonna kidnap him and make him :sex: me all darn weekend... haha j/k.... I wish.... Nite


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahahahahaha ur crazy! i love it! kidnap that man u gots babies to make!


----------

